# Anybody else due in October?



## charlie_lael

Hi everyone! Just introducing myself. My name is Charmaine and I just got my BFP today at 3w6days! Are there any other October mums out there? :flower:


----------



## chigirl22

We are due on the same exact day... Yay...


----------



## charlie_lael

Awesome! :)


----------



## stephie_corin

Hi! I'm due October 15th! Good luck guys!! xxx


----------



## emmyb

i'm due on the 7th :)


----------



## charlie_lael

So many october babies! I always wanted a fall baby. :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi! My EDD is October 8th!!! I have my first Scan on Feb 17th!


----------



## WantsALittle1

3W5D, due Oct 17th! BFP on Feb 3rd at 8DPO.


----------



## charlie_lael

We have the same due date! I was a day ahead in my original post. Lol.


----------



## WantsALittle1

charlie_lael said:


> We have the same due date! I was a day ahead in my original post. Lol.

Yay! :) H & H 9!!


----------



## Ashlene

Hi all, joining the group too... but feeling jittery and excited at the same time about the initial 12 weeks.


----------



## charlie_lael

Thanks! You too. :D


----------



## Tess.ie

Im due 7th oct :)


----------



## Incubus

October 13th for me :happydance:

So gunna have a little halloween costume lined up hehe


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi ladies. Congrats on your BFP!

We have a large thread over in pregnancy buddies for ladies due in oct.


----------



## Daniellexoxox

I'm due October 9th :-D x


----------



## Katie11

Congrats :) 
I'm due 13th October :cloud9:


----------



## Feb4th2011

I would stick to this thread if I were you guys lol, I was/am part of the larger group... and you get completely lost in the mix. 

I have a terrible sore throat... It's been waking me up all night, and my nose is runny too. I'm staying away from drugs in the 1st tri... but I was def tempted.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## x melanie x

Hiya :hi: I'm due in October too - around 13th! 
I've got a totally stuffed nose and sore (.)(.). Otherwise some mild tummy cramps, which I'm hoping are totally normal!! Been to the loo to check a million times, but all fine so far!
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## sdeitrick1

I think I'm due Oct 11th but I have an early scan on 2/20 so I should find out for sure then!


----------



## FireAngel2006

My EDD is October 2nd! :) 

Feeling really worried and anxious at the moment. I go for my first appointment on Thursday. I'm not sure if they'll do a scan then or not...


----------



## maisie78

My EDD is Oct 9th. I'm so excited, I can't concentrate on anything else at the moment. I'm totally baby obsessed :wacko:


----------



## Leese

EDD October 13th feels like a lifetime away!! i wanna see my bean!!! :D xx


----------



## charlie_lael

Nurse1980 said:


> Hi ladies. Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> We have a large thread over in pregnancy buddies for ladies due in oct.

Thanks! I'll be sure to check it out. :flower:


----------



## Matos2010

I'm due 10/6/12! YYaaYY! Been freaking out alot lately though-- apt is next week 2/15/12-- holding my breathe until I see my little pumkin seed and a heart beat  XOXO H&H9 to all :hugs:


----------



## Feanorous

Hey
I'm due Oct 14th according to LMP.
Feeling pretty scared right now and not at all pregnant. The only symptom is burping and a rumbly tummy, but not sure if that's just from food?!

After one MC and two chemicals and I am really hoping for a sticky bean :)

x


----------



## mwah_xx

Hi! EDD October 7th (ish!) - very nervous, its all the waiting game now!


----------



## Matos2010

Feanorous said:


> Hey
> I'm due Oct 14th according to LMP.
> Feeling pretty scared right now and not at all pregnant. The only symptom is burping and a rumbly tummy, but not sure if that's just from food?!
> 
> After one MC and two chemicals and I am really hoping for a sticky bean :)
> 
> x

I havent felt pregnant since the day I found out! (cramping & nausea) So you aren't alone!!! My doctor told me that "hugging the toilet, isn't a requirement for pregnancy, consider yourself lucky!!" :haha:


----------



## Matos2010

Feb4th2011 said:


> I would stick to this thread if I were you guys lol, I was/am part of the larger group... and you get completely lost in the mix.
> 
> I have a terrible sore throat... It's been waking me up all night, and my nose is runny too. I'm staying away from drugs in the 1st tri... but I was def tempted.
> 
> How's everyone doing?

agreed about the other group!! :thumbup:


----------



## charlie_lael

Alright! Our own like pumpkin patch! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello, my EDD is Oct.1st, My first appt is next monday so will find out for sure then....Good luck to you all wishing a Happy, Healthy 9 months.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Am due on Oct 2nd too! Am lucky not to be getting m/s at moment. Just get really tired by about 4.30 but can't sleep in the evening if I have a nap then. Have got loads of assignments due for my Masters course, so am hoping I can stay awake for long enough to write them :)


----------



## emmyb

i see a lot of you ladies have your first appointment coming up...have any other of you october girlies had a scan yet??


----------



## mommybear77

I'm due October 9th.:baby:


----------



## Matos2010

YAY congrats everyone!!!! H&H9 to all :hugs:


----------



## hollymomabear

My EDD is October 18th. I have been extremly tired and thats about it. Getting anxious myself also having had a mc and a chemical. Hoping everyone has a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Radkat

Me too! Due 10/11/12. Ha, that's cool, I just figured that out... 10 11 12. 
Yay!


----------



## JJA2011

Hi All, I'm new to this site. My due date is Oct 13th, and my first scan is on March 8th!!!! I'm super excited to hear the heart beat for the first time :)


----------



## emmyb

wow! your first scan is not till march?? is that normal?


----------



## Twister

I'm due in October too, according to my calculations my edd is the 5th. Excited but very very nervous at this stage. Going to register at my new Drs surgery tomorrow (actually have a reason to now) and will hopefully get an appointment for this week. Desperate for an early scan and/or blood tests just to put my mind at ease.


----------



## chigirl22

emmyb said:


> wow! your first scan is not till march?? is that normal?

I'm an ultrasound technician and yes that's very normal. As long as her bloodwork is fine and she doesn't have bleeding or severe cramping, or previous miscarriages it's very normal. They want to ve able to see the heartbeat. Sometimes when it's done too early it can be a bit disappointing and alot of the times moms don't really know when they ovulated and start panicing if everything is not on point.


----------



## Feb4th2011

chigirl22 said:


> emmyb said:
> 
> 
> wow! your first scan is not till march?? is that normal?
> 
> I'm an ultrasound technician and yes that's very normal. As long as her bloodwork is fine and she doesn't have bleeding or severe cramping, or previous miscarriages it's very normal. They want to ve able to see the heartbeat. Sometimes when it's done too early it can be a bit disappointing and alot of the times moms don't really know when they ovulated and start panicing if everything is not on point.Click to expand...

That's so neat that ur a U/S tech! you can check on your pumpkin anytime lol.


----------



## chigirl22

Feb4th2011 said:


> chigirl22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmyb said:
> 
> 
> wow! your first scan is not till march?? is that normal?
> 
> I'm an ultrasound technician and yes that's very normal. As long as her bloodwork is fine and she doesn't have bleeding or severe cramping, or previous miscarriages it's very normal. They want to ve able to see the heartbeat. Sometimes when it's done too early it can be a bit disappointing and alot of the times moms don't really know when they ovulated and start panicing if everything is not on point.Click to expand...
> 
> That's so neat that ur a U/S tech! you can check on your pumpkin anytime lol.[/QUOT
> 
> i wanna scan and see if i see a gestational sac at 5 wks exactly since my first scan won't be til 9 weeks. Yeah i can already see myself :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## MrsClark

Got my BFP 13dpo - Due on October 15th :happydance:


----------



## mwah_xx

emmyb said:


> i see a lot of you ladies have your first appointment coming up...have any other of you october girlies had a scan yet??


I've had my first doctors appointment - but no idea when I'll get a scan. Currently working on persuading OH to pay for an early scan at about 9 weeks. He wants to wait until we are referred to midwife......think I will win in the end though!


----------



## Lisa40

I'm due Oct 10th :yipee:

& I'm definately paying for an early scan at about 8 weeks as I won't get one until 12ish.

Never been pg before or had a m/c so they don't put me at high risk but it's taken over 2 1/2 years to get to this point & so I just don't want to wait. 

Hoping eveyone has a h&h about 8ish months left :happydance:

xx


----------



## charlie_lael

Welcome! I think I'm going to get an early scan as well. :) this is our first and I'm so excited to see baby.


----------



## Lola90

Hi everybody! I think I'm October 9th ish! =D


----------



## charlie_lael

Welcome!


----------



## Sunshine2012

Hi guys I'm due 14th october when do u find out wen ur first scan is? I was at docs on Monday but he don't tell me a date he just said I'd get. Letter is that normal? And has any of u had that or should I call up ? I'm Also scared of all the bad things u hear I just hope I make it okey I need to stop worrying xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey Sunshine

Firstly Congratulations :yipee:

I think the date of your scan depends on where in the world you are and whether you are classed as high risk, I can see you're in Scotland but I can only say what I know about England, not sure if yours will be the same.

Here we get a scan at about 11-13 weeks usually, unless there is a history of miscarriage (I think its 3 now before they would say there's a problem). If you want to you can get a scan privately from 7 weeks, & they cost between £50-£100 in England.

But yep you generally just have to wait for them to get in touch with you, just try & keep busy lol!

xxx


----------



## Matos2010

Lisa40 said:


> Hey Sunshine
> 
> Firstly Congratulations :yipee:
> 
> I think the date of your scan depends on where in the world you are and whether you are classed as high risk, I can see you're in Scotland but I can only say what I know about England, not sure if yours will be the same.
> 
> Here we get a scan at about 11-13 weeks usually, unless there is a history of miscarriage (I think its 3 now before they would say there's a problem). If you want to you can get a scan privately from 7 weeks, & they cost between £50-£100 in England.
> 
> But yep you generally just have to wait for them to get in touch with you, just try & keep busy lol!
> 
> xxx


Over here in Connecticut it depends on your the doctor you go to. Some docs see you at 5 weeks to do bloodwork/medical history/early scan .....unless your high risk mine wont see me until 7 weeks and scan 8-10 weeks.


----------



## annie1983

Hi, I'm due on my birthday 22nd Oct !!! just got my BFP today at 8-9 DPO so I'm a bit shocked ! Congrats to all !! :flower:


----------



## Matos2010

annie1983 said:


> Hi, I'm due on my birthday 22nd Oct !!! just got my BFP today at 8-9 DPO so I'm a bit shocked ! Congrats to all !! :flower:


congrats!!!!!!!! :hugs: H&H9!!


----------



## Jac.

I'm due October 10th...I think! maybe be earlier as my digital test said 3+ on it. So I may be a couple days earlier than I thought. We'll see. Congrats everyone? Who's having their first?


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm due October 4th! My MIL birthday! My first appt is March 1st...at the beginning of week 10 for me. Strange, with my first, that doctor wanted to see you as soon as you poas practically but this one is so lax about it! Even stranger - my 2 drs went to school together!


----------



## Lisa40

When did you test Jac & what does your digi test say under the word pregnant?

mine just said pregnant then 2-3 underneath, but yours seems to have another word & it's the same brand??

xx


----------



## Jac.

Lisa40 said:


> When did you test Jac & what does your digi test say under the word pregnant?
> 
> mine just said pregnant then 2-3 underneath, but yours seems to have another word & it's the same brand??
> 
> xx

I tested with a no name brand on the 30th of Jan, and I tested with clearblue digital yesterday (feb 7th) it says 3+ underneath. both positive. If you mean the word directly under pregnant, it's "pregnant" in French. i live in Canada so everything has French and English on it...(not sure if it's the same in all English speaking Countries)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies! I got my BFP yesterday and am due on October 14th :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Have any of you October ladies spread the word yet? 

We told my MIL and now everyone knows...when they ask how far along I am I tell them and they are always like, "Oh, well that's a little early to tell people!" and "Don't count your chickens." and "I wouldn't have told anyone, it's so early!"

I didn't really intend for everyone to know yet but that's how it's happened!


----------



## Lisa40

Jac. said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> When did you test Jac & what does your digi test say under the word pregnant?
> 
> mine just said pregnant then 2-3 underneath, but yours seems to have another word & it's the same brand??
> 
> xx
> 
> I tested with a no name brand on the 30th of Jan, and I tested with clearblue digital yesterday (feb 7th) it says 3+ underneath. both positive. If you mean the word directly under pregnant, it's "pregnant" in French. i live in Canada so everything has French and English on it...(not sure if it's the same in all English speaking Countries)Click to expand...

Ahhh it was the french that was confusing me lol. I took my digi last Friday and it said 2-3 weeks, I was going to take a second one tomorrow as it should have gone up by a week then, so fingers crossed.

:flower:


----------



## Lisa40

tmmommy07 said:


> Have any of you October ladies spread the word yet?
> 
> We told my MIL and now everyone knows...when they ask how far along I am I tell them and they are always like, "Oh, well that's a little early to tell people!" and "Don't count your chickens." and "I wouldn't have told anyone, it's so early!"
> 
> I didn't really intend for everyone to know yet but that's how it's happened!

Oh I've told everyone, I can't hold my own water, but it's been me saying, it is only early days though haha!

I'm just too excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

SJDsMommy said:


> Hi ladies! I got my BFP yesterday and am due on October 14th :)

Cratulations SJD :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tmmommy07

Lisa40 said:


> tmmommy07 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you October ladies spread the word yet?
> 
> We told my MIL and now everyone knows...when they ask how far along I am I tell them and they are always like, "Oh, well that's a little early to tell people!" and "Don't count your chickens." and "I wouldn't have told anyone, it's so early!"
> 
> I didn't really intend for everyone to know yet but that's how it's happened!
> 
> Oh I've told everyone, I can't hold my own water, but it's been me saying, it is only early days though haha!
> 
> I'm just too excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Oh, don't get me wrong! I've told everyone that she hasn't...but I drove the 2 stinkin miles from my house to hers and someone was already calling me about it! I kinda wanted to be the one to blab!

But, I'm so excited! I loved being pregnant last time and hope this time will go just as smooth! H&H9 2U! :flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy07 said:


> Have any of you October ladies spread the word yet?
> 
> We told my MIL and now everyone knows...when they ask how far along I am I tell them and they are always like, "Oh, well that's a little early to tell people!" and "Don't count your chickens." and "I wouldn't have told anyone, it's so early!"
> 
> I didn't really intend for everyone to know yet but that's how it's happened!

I know how that goes! We were going to wait until we had the ultrasound done when we were expecting our first. My hubbys grandpa died though so we felt his dad could use a little good news so we took his parents to dinner and told them, and we figured if they knew my family should too. We were 8 weeks along then. I told my parents first then my grandparents because I knew once my grandma knew the entire world (even random people in the grocery store) would know! We ended up having the first (and so far only unless this baby is another boy) grandson/great grandson on my side and first grandkid/great grandkid on hubbys side this baby will be the 2nd grandkid for his side and I'm really hoping for a girl this time :)

Then when we had our gender scan done I had my parents and SIL's in the room with us, I told them not to tell anyone because we were going to have a gender reveal BBQ later that day. Of course my dad ended up calling my sisters (who live out of state) litterally 2 seconds after they announced it was a boy! I was pissed! it wasnt his news to share and he got angry at me for being angry saying they were going to find out either way, which is true but again it wasnt his news to share. My mom understood of course. So we just posted it to facebook so everyone could know. but still had the bbq.

With this baby we will be taking my parents out to dinner in a couple weeks. My son will have his I'm going to be a big brother t shirt on and then we will probably go see my grandparents afterward and his family either right before or after that.


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, I made a word search for her to find out with this one. Since the baby is due on her birthday, I wanted her to find out first. Of course, with my son, I left it up to my husband if he wanted to find out the gender or not. My MIL was sitting in the corner nodding as big as ever coming up out of her chair! I had to go pee so bad they had to pause the scan. While I was peeing, she started calling people! I couldn't believe she didn't even wait until we got out of the room.


----------



## gamblesrh

im due oct 1


----------



## tmmommy07

gamblesrh said:


> im due oct 1

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## gamblesrh

tmmommy07 said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> im due oct 1
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance:Click to expand...

yea it was very unexpected i was on birth control never missed a pill and found out the same day i found out the birth control i was on was recalled, and on top of that i had on 4 months ago and my sister in law is due sept.8 with her first one, this will be #5 for me. and it also hasn't hit me that i am i think that will happen when i see it on the screen.


----------



## Feb4th2011

My eggo is prego with number #1!!!!! We are soo excited, as we've had to overcome obstacle's to get to this point. I've told 3 close girlfriends, and my DH told 1 friend. I so desperately want to tell my family... and then the next minute, i don't want to. I don't want to have to explain if something does happen... My scan on the 17th seems so far off, i don't know how I will manage to wait that long. I ordered a T-Shirt for my nephew that says "'I'm a cousin to a pumpkin seed!"' I have PCOS, and it increases my chances of MC up to 45%... I'm just trying to remain calm cool and collected:)


----------



## maisie78

We have told both families. Not telling them straight away didn't even occur to me. I wanted my dad to know first though because he's been in hospital for the last 2 weeks and I thought he could do with cheering up. I told my sister who told my nephews and the youngest who is 10 promptly told his whole primary school in assembly the following morning :dohh: Thankfully we don't live in the same town :)

I have only told my boss and best friend at work but have no illusions that it will stay secret until 12 weeks. It's a very close knit workplace, a bit like a small town, and they can sniff out gossip like no other place I know.


----------



## Bay

Congrats feb4th2011 and happy, healthy nine months to you ... And to everyone else :)

My estimated due date is 10th October.


----------



## Cinnamon

I'm due October the 1st and this will be my second child... I'm very excited but also worried about all the "what ifs" and about how I'm going to cope with two kids, mentally, phisically and financially as things are tight as it is. Still, as they say, where there's a will there's a way! :happydance:

I've told my group of friends and initially I wasn't too sure about wanting them all to know (they're 5 of girls) but then I thought I'd want to talk about the pregnancy without having to hide it from any of them. I did ask them to keep quiet about it because we live in a small town and gossip runs like the wind! I've also told one work mate, but he kind of guessed so I'm not comfortable with lying. It also helps as he knows why I suddenly dissapear when hungry, etc. 

I don't want to tell anyone else until I'm 12 weeks but I really hate having to make up excuses and lie to people, even some of my closest friends just in case they blab and family find out... I had to drop a job at a hotel I used to work at because it involves dancing and it's too much for me now and I've had to say my knee hurts, although it's the same excuse I used last time I was preggers... Oh well, it's all for the best, H&H 9months to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Jac.

So we're all expecting little pumpkins! can't wait! I hope they all stay in the pumpkin patch until they're good and strong!! Congratulations and H&H to all!! :dust:


----------



## mishka

Hi everyone and congratulations to us all, fx for a h & h 9 months (well 8ish now I guess!) :happydance: :cloud9:
Im due at tthe begining of October with my second bundle of joy.
We havnt told anyone yet, want to wait until 12 weeks but dont know If I can hold out that long!
*Cinnamon* I completely agree with you Im so happy that Im pregnant again but spend a fair amount of time wondering how Ill manage with 2 little ones and hoping that my DS doesnt miss out. Hes been the center of my world since he was born and Im so worried he will feel jealous when the new baby arrives and that we wont have so much time together.


----------



## emmyb

Feb4th2011 said:


> My eggo is prego with number #1!!!!! We are soo excited, as we've had to overcome obstacle's to get to this point. I've told 3 close girlfriends, and my DH told 1 friend. I so desperately want to tell my family... and then the next minute, i don't want to. I don't want to have to explain if something does happen... My scan on the 17th seems so far off, i don't know how I will manage to wait that long. I ordered a T-Shirt for my nephew that says *"'I'm a cousin to a pumpkin seed!"' * I have PCOS, and it increases my chances of MC up to 45%... I'm just trying to remain calm cool and collected:)

I love this!!! My little niece has been asking me since before me and my husband even got married when I was going to have a baby...I am SO getting a shirt like this!! :) Thanks for the idea :)


----------



## emmyb

OH and congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## Cinnamon

Mishka, I'm also worried about Julia not getting all the attention she's used to, it's even worse than I pictured it as she's a first grandaugter to both sides of the fam and obviously first niece... Still, I've read up on it and I've read that there's a bit of adjustment on both sides, but as long as she gets her quality time with us both and her extended family, she'll get to love having a sibling. I still don't know how much she understands as she's so young, but I'm hoping that as she will be 2years and a bit by october, she'll understand enough as to get excited... 

We'll be just fine, I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Jac.

Congrats! My sister had her two young boys very close together, and her oldest didn't really understand nor care about having another baby around. Now they're 2 & 1/2 and 1 and they both get along fine.

The only person to know about this pregnancy is my husband. I'm waiting until after my first appointment (whenever it is) to tell my family and then I'll tell everyone else at 12 weeks.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Just been browsing through your thread: I just found out I was pregnant yesterday :happydance: I am 3 weeks 5 days...and due October 19th! I am so excited! I have one other daughter born October and an April baby (2 years old).


----------



## Jac.

Congratulations!


----------



## MamaGrl

My expected due date is October 13th! I used a prediction calculator based off my last cycle since I was unsure of O day. My husband just deployed and will be back just in time!!! im so stinkin excited !!!:hugs:


----------



## Jac.

How did everyone tell their husbands? I just brought out the test to him, he said "really" and then congratulated me and gave me a hug. He's not that thrilled about the idea, as we're young still. But I'm ecstatic!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hi ladies,
I would love to join the thread. My EDD is October 5th. I have my first doctor appointment on February 27th. They said they are going to do a full blood work up, physical, and internal ultrasound. This is my first so I don't really know what all to expect. I told my husband by writing baby on board on my stomach in washable marker. I kept itching my stomach like something was wrong trying to get him to lift up my shirt lol. When he finally did he was shocked, I loved it :happydance: He was way to giddy so we told our parents that night. We ended up telling siblings this past weekend because we were moving and I was suspiciously not helping lol. I've also told a couple of work friends. I'm wanting to see a picture or hear a heart beat or something before I'm comfortable enough to announce it to the world. I don't feel pregnant at all. Pretty much my only symptom is sore (.)(.)'s. It's nice but at the same time it leaves me a little uneasy. I'm just scared for the worst.


----------



## charlie_lael

Welcome!


----------



## Ashlene

Jac. said:


> How did everyone tell their husbands? I just brought out the test to him, he said "really" and then congratulated me and gave me a hug. He's not that thrilled about the idea, as we're young still. But I'm ecstatic!

I snapped a photo of my 1st BFP & sent it to him with a text saying 'Maybe?'
I wasn't so sure then cuz it was 3 days before AF and also the line was faint.


----------



## Kate Mum

Congrats to you all. I hope to join u soon!!! Have been have some pregnancy feelings (VERY sore boobs, LOTS of headaches, sore tummy!!)


----------



## littlepeanut1

Hi everyone, usually im a bit of a read and run kind of person but I have took the plunge and joined this forum as you all seem so supportive and happy for each other  

I found out I was pregnant on Monday night and it was unplanned so this is me just coming to terms with it eeeeeeekkkk excited and nervous all rolled into one.

According to my dates im due around 10th October which seems forever away just now! We have only told a few close friends and my other halfs mum - we are trying to hold out until the 12 week mark but its sooo difficult.

Its especially hard as my mum saw a medium on Tuesday who insisted she has 3 grandchildren however she only has 2 as far as she knows who are both adorable little girls however the medium said she definately has a grandson so I guess it likely im having a son - omg that sounds soon surreal!

Anyway sorry for the lengthy introduction (jeese it is long) but just wanted to say hi from me and peanut  

xxx


----------



## Feanorous

SJDsMommy said:


> Hi ladies! I got my BFP yesterday and am due on October 14th :)

Hey, my EDD is also Oct 14th :)

Whereabouts in the worls are you? 

x


----------



## maisie78

Jac. said:


> How did everyone tell their husbands? I just brought out the test to him, he said "really" and then congratulated me and gave me a hug. He's not that thrilled about the idea, as we're young still. But I'm ecstatic!

Welcome and congratulations littlepeanut1 :flower:

I told OH by showing him a digital. He wasn't convinced by the faint line on the frer so I figured as he's a bit of a computer geek seeing the word in digital might convince him :) His exact words were "so that's my plans for a 3d plasma tv out the window then?" lol, yes dear it is :haha: He is so excited he is literally bursting at the seams to shout it to everyone :D


----------



## workin4alivin

Hi I just found out yesterday and I'm due October 20th :) Congrats to everyone on this bored!!!! Wish I felt more pregnant, lol! :happydance:


----------



## Ayannaplus1

Hey ladies I m not Due in Oct(hope you don't consider me a an outsider lol) I just saw the thread and was surprised realizing how fast time flies by because there are already October due dates and in just a couple more weeks there will be November due dates lol so just wishing you all H&H 9 months sticky dust to you all!!!!!


----------



## Jac.

I'm in Canada, does anyone know at what time you go for your first ultrasound? I don't want an internal again. HATED THAT...


----------



## gamblesrh

Jac. said:


> I'm in Canada, does anyone know at what time you go for your first ultrasound? I don't want an internal again. HATED THAT...

you can tell them you dont want an internal one and that it's against what you believe


----------



## Kate Mum

Guess what..... I took a home pregnancy and got a BFP!!!! Have a to book a drs appt!!!!


----------



## Matos2010

Kate Mum said:


> Guess what..... I took a home pregnancy and got a BFP!!!! Have a to book a drs appt!!!!

congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## mishka

Congrats to the new bumpers!

My OH didnt take the news of my first preganacy very well, and I was worried he might not be too happy things were changing again (even tho we had talked about it and I had nearly convinced him that we should have another baby) so I brought a bottle of his favourite Whiskey and taped the test to it then left it where he would find it whilst I was putting our DS to bed. He had about 1/2 hour time out then can in and was nervous but smiling

*littlepeanut1 * my first was unplanned too and it was super scary, I didnt have the time to plan and wrap my head around the changes that were going to happen and hadnt really considered having a baby at that time. But you know what? Feeling him grow inside me and hearing his heart for the first time was amazing and when he finally arrived and I set eyes on him for the first time I coundnt imagine anything better, he was perfect! Yes its terrifying but it is so worth it! 

*Cinnamon* My LO will be 28 months in Oct and he really enjoys being helpful so maybe I can use him for slave labour with his new sibling, :haha:. I know things will work out, alot of other people can do it so I dont see why I should be different, just having pregnancy nerves I think!


----------



## Jac.

@Gamblesrh - Thanks! I didn't know you could do that. Great.

Congratulations to everyone else!! I'm so excited!


----------



## fiona23

Hi, 

Can I join you ladies? I'm due on October 4th. I've been having a pretty ruff time so far with really bad cramps and bleeding so I am having an early scan tomorrow morning to check everything's ok. I'm so nervous. the doctor doesn't think I have miscarried as my blood work looks good so I think they just want to rule out an eptopic. Has anyone else had much cramping since finding out? I'll let you all know how my scan goes tomorrow :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Welcome! We've got quite a big group here. Lol


----------



## Jac.

@ Fiona23 - I have experienced cramping, I think they say its just your uterus stretching to make room for baby. The bleeding could just be implantation. Keep you head up. How far along are you?


----------



## fiona23

I'm just over 6 weeks


----------



## hopeforbfp

Kate Mum said:


> Guess what..... I took a home pregnancy and got a BFP!!!! Have a to book a drs appt!!!!

Yay congrats. Sore boobs was a dead give away for me so I was definitely thinking you had a good chance.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Jac. said:


> I'm in Canada, does anyone know at what time you go for your first ultrasound? I don't want an internal again. HATED THAT...

Hi Jac, if you don't mind, could I ask you why you hated your internal ultrasound? This is my first pregnancy ever and I was told by my doctor that I will get an internal ultrasound at my first appointment which is February 27th. I don't know anything about them so seeing your comment made me wonder what to expect and how awful it will be.


----------



## Jac.

hopeforbfp said:


> Jac. said:
> 
> 
> I'm in Canada, does anyone know at what time you go for your first ultrasound? I don't want an internal again. HATED THAT...
> 
> Hi Jac, if you don't mind, could I ask you why you hated your internal ultrasound? This is my first pregnancy ever and I was told by my doctor that I will get an internal ultrasound at my first appointment which is February 27th. I don't know anything about them so seeing your comment made me wonder what to expect and how awful it will be.Click to expand...

Well, it's uncomfortable. They kind of prod and push and poke all your insides. I was also going through a lot of cramping and that didn't help. It's a tiny bit painful, but not worse than bad period cramps or really deep penetration (which I don't find comfortable) Don't be scared though, just uncomfortable.


----------



## littlepeanut1

mishka said:


> Congrats to the new bumpers
> 
> *littlepeanut1 * my first was unplanned too and it was super scary, I didnt have the time to plan and wrap my head around the changes that were going to happen and hadnt really considered having a baby at that time. But you know what? Feeling him grow inside me and hearing his heart for the first time was amazing and when he finally arrived and I set eyes on him for the first time I coundnt imagine anything better, he was perfect! Yes its terrifying but it is so worth it!
> 
> Thanks Mishka, now I have got my head around it im so scared to lose my little bean. Guess that protective instinct kicks in pretty much straight away
> :flower:
> 
> Xxx


----------



## Kate Mum

The drs appt went SOOO well. I am pregnant and due on the 5th of oct!!! I can not wait to meet him/her!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TamDavidson76

Hi Everyone, my name is Tammy. I have a 5yo and 2yo. Found out yesterday that I am pregnant (after deciding since our ectopic in Aug to not have another yet LOL), and hubbie left on Wednesday to start FIFO job. Wasn't sure if I was just stressed and run down with hubbie getting ready to leave for his new job, plus we'd all had gastro recently. Curiosity got the better of me so I bought some cheap test strips from Woolworths and as soon as the urine travelled over the test part of the strip it went bright pink/purple LOL. Just been to the Doctor to get forms for blood tests and early ultrasound, booked in for Wednesday next week. Morning sickness already started. I am about 6 weeks tomorrow, due appox 5th October


----------



## mumof2andbump

Hi, i think im going to be an October mummy, just found out today im expecting, think im about 5 weeks :)


----------



## jele123

Hi ladies.. Can I join  our due date is 17th October.. Wow I can't believe I'm writing that!! I'm so excited.. It'll be baby no3 for me, no1 for my partner.. I've got two boys aged 4 and 2 from a previous relationship!
I feel obsessed all I can think about all day is my little poppy seed!! 
Wishin us all Happy and healthy 9 months (well 8 now hehe)
X x x


----------



## Emmylou90411

Hi I think im also going to be a October mummy. So excited had a BFP so think im four weeks pregnant. Had some twinges has anyone else? xx


----------



## evera004

Emmylou90411 said:


> Hi I think im also going to be a October mummy. So excited had a BFP so think im four weeks pregnant. Had some twinges has anyone else? xx

I think i am but keep getting negatives.... im going in to the doc tomorrow... will keep you posted if so id be due Oct 6


----------



## evera004

.


----------



## Momma43009

Hello ladies :)

I am going to be an October mom too. I am due around October 2nd. Just had my internal ultrasound and there was def a baby lol so that is good. They want me to have another one next week to see if they can record the heartbeat. I had a miscarriage last year at 6 weeks so they are just making sure. 

I have also had cramps ever since I found out I was pregnant. Sometimes I get the brown discharge too. But not everyday so I think it is just is the womb growing for the baby. Still freaks me out sometimes though....


----------



## charlie_lael

Welcome! Yeah, cramps are really common during first tri. It's good that you saw the baby. :)


----------



## Momma43009

Thank you. And the tech thought she could actually see the heart beating but she wasn't sure so I get to go in on Wednesday to see if they see anything.

I know. I have to keep reminding myself that when I get the cramps. I think I remember having them with my daughter and I thought my af was coming so I didn't find out I was pg until almost 9 weeks.


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone, I had my scan this morning and everything is fine. I could see the flicker of the heart beat on the screen which was amazing. 

I've heard loads of people talk about transvaginal ultrasounds being painful and not a very nice experience, however I think it must vary from person to person as mine did not hurt at all.


----------



## fiona23

Momma43009, I've had the same symptoms as you, bad cramping and brown blood. It's freaking me out too as I have had two previous mc's at the end if last year but I do feel much better after my scan. Hope yourfeeling reassured too :)


----------



## Islander

Just got my BFP and according to my dates I'm due 17/10/12 too!yay!!!!


----------



## Momma43009

Fiona23 - Yes, the scan was very reasuring. My scan wasn't bad at all either. When she was moving it around it felt weird but not painful. When are you due?


----------



## Deejay13

im due on the 2nd!!!! =]


----------



## Reidfidleir

According to fertility friend I would be due around October 15th. October is my favorite month :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm due october 14th and our anniversary is halloween. We won't be going out this year


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Can I join I am due October 11th. Exactly a year and 2 days since the mc and 2 days after our anniversary!


----------



## fiona23

Momma43009 said:


> Fiona23 - Yes, the scan was very reasuring. My scan wasn't bad at all either. When she was moving it around it felt weird but not painful. When are you due?

I'm due October 4th :)


----------



## Momma43009

Im due October 2nd too. We have alot of birthdays in October already :)

We already have a beautiful daughter so I am kind of hoping to join team BLUE lol


----------



## tmmommy07

Is anyone else feeling really tired? I never had this problem when I was pregnant with my son. But, the only other symptoms I have is sore (.)(.)'s so I guess I shouldn't complain!


----------



## fiona23

tmmommy07 said:


> Is anyone else feeling really tired? I never had this problem when I was pregnant with my son. But, the only other symptoms I have is sore (.)(.)'s so I guess I shouldn't complain!

I'm exhausted! I want to go to bed by about 7pm every night!!


----------



## fiona23

Momma43009 said:


> Im due October 2nd too. We have alot of birthdays in October already :)
> 
> We already have a beautiful daughter so I am kind of hoping to join team BLUE lol

I don't know why but I have a feeling I'm having a boy. I'm very happy either way though :)


----------



## tmmommy07

fiona23 said:


> tmmommy07 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else feeling really tired? I never had this problem when I was pregnant with my son. But, the only other symptoms I have is sore (.)(.)'s so I guess I shouldn't complain!
> 
> I'm exhausted! I want to go to bed by about 7pm every night!!Click to expand...

I've been going to bed by 7:30 and not getting up until 6:00 (which is the absolute latest I can get up and still get my son ready and get to work!). Everyone tells me drink lots of water, eat healthy foods....I do all of that! I've been fine until this week though. All of a sudden, on Monday I woke up and it was like I was hit by a brick wall as soon as I got out of my shower! :sleep:


----------



## tmmommy07

fiona23 said:


> Momma43009 said:
> 
> 
> Im due October 2nd too. We have alot of birthdays in October already :)
> 
> We already have a beautiful daughter so I am kind of hoping to join team BLUE lol
> 
> I don't know why but I have a feeling I'm having a boy. I'm very happy either way though :)Click to expand...

The chinese gender charts say I'm having a boy...but I think I may want a girl this time! I've always wanted boys though so I'm confused about what I want! Ultimately, I don't care as long as he/she is healthy! I'm the 5th child in my family with 4 boys ahead of me so I know how to be like a boy more than a girl. If I had a girl I'd be broke making her as girly as I could :haha:!


----------



## Momma43009

tmmommy07 - I am the youngest of 5 girls and my DH has 3 sisters. But my sisters have all boys except 1 :) I agree, as long as the baby is healthy I really don't care.


----------



## froliky2011

Feanorous said:


> Hey
> I'm due Oct 14th according to LMP.
> Feeling pretty scared right now and not at all pregnant. The only symptom is burping and a rumbly tummy, but not sure if that's just from food?!
> 
> After one MC and two chemicals and I am really hoping for a sticky bean :)
> 
> x

 :hugs: I hope you have a H & H 9 months and thereafter!!! :baby:


----------



## froliky2011

I am due Oct. 11 or 12th? I have a scan on Monday. I had two large follicles so I want to see if there are two in there. I will keep you posted. :dust: H & H 9 months and thereafter to everyone!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jac.

I called my midwife and they said they'd call me in a couple days with an appointment...nothing yet, but I'm hoping to go sometime in March. 

I am burping constantly! that, sneezing, nausea, and sore boobs! Anyone else?

Happy and healthy 9 months to all!!


----------



## froliky2011

This is my second cold. Sneezing and I have some insomnia. I can go to sleep but wake up at 3:00 a.m. sometimes. Other than that my appetite has increased. I don't really have any other symptoms. I feel pretty normal and sometimes it worries me because I don't feel really pregnant.


----------



## Kate Mum

Jac. said:


> I called my midwife and they said they'd call me in a couple days with an appointment...nothing yet, but I'm hoping to go sometime in March.
> 
> I am burping constantly! that, sneezing, nausea, and sore boobs! Anyone else?
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to all!!

I am: Hubby and the Kids think it is so funny lol!!:roll:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm having major gas and a little bit tired but otherwise nothing abnormal. I had the easiest pregnancy ever with my 1st, only thing concerning was high blood pressure, I almost had to have an emergency c section but ended up delivering vaginally (thankfully!) even though I had to be induced. I'm hoping to have a smooth pregnancy this time too but because of the high blood pressure thing I'm going to ask my OB about elective induction, not making any final choices right away, just going to see if it would be a good option for me.


----------



## TashTash

I'm due October 19th :)

Hoping for team pink xx


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Omg I am so tired


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm due oct 20th :)

First scan is the 25th Feb

I've the sorest boobs, little nausea, tired on and off and SO hungry!!!


----------



## Athomemum

I'm due October although I'm not sure on the date but I think sometime between the 6th and 16th according to different cycle patterns. Not sure if it's just me who's finding it confusing :haha: if I had a 28 day cycle I'm due 6th but if my cycle was longer it'll be closer to the 16th so I guess it will all be confirmed at the 12 week scan. I'm not too bothered about dates anyway since going over my due date last time drove me mad so saying I'm due sometime in October's fine for me :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Athomemum said:


> I'm due October although I'm not sure on the date but I think sometime between the 6th and 16th according to different cycle patterns. Not sure if it's just me who's finding it confusing :haha: if I had a 28 day cycle I'm due 6th but if my cycle was longer it'll be closer to the 16th so I guess it will all be confirmed at the 12 week scan. I'm not too bothered about dates anyway since going over my due date last time drove me mad so saying I'm due sometime in October's fine for me :)

You date from the day of your last period so regardless of when you fell pregnant the due date should be the same. That make sense? So if 28 days since last period you are 4 weeks, if 35 days you are 5 weeks and so on x


----------



## Athomemum

I thought it changed if you ovulate later in your cycle though? Not sure why I thought that :haha:


----------



## Nurse1980

I'm starting to feel a little nausea on and off. Started yesterday evening and got a bit of it this morning too! Not bad enough to be sick though thankfully as I have a phobia of vomiting.


----------



## Dani Rose

Athomemum said:


> I thought it changed if you ovulate later in your cycle though? Not sure why I thought that :haha:


Your due date will be the same but might change at scans if you measure a little behind. But you will know why so not to worry x


----------



## Jac.

Dani Rose said:


> Athomemum said:
> 
> 
> I'm due October although I'm not sure on the date but I think sometime between the 6th and 16th according to different cycle patterns. Not sure if it's just me who's finding it confusing :haha: if I had a 28 day cycle I'm due 6th but if my cycle was longer it'll be closer to the 16th so I guess it will all be confirmed at the 12 week scan. I'm not too bothered about dates anyway since going over my due date last time drove me mad so saying I'm due sometime in October's fine for me :)
> 
> You date from the day of your last period so regardless of when you fell pregnant the due date should be the same. That make sense? So if 28 days since last period you are 4 weeks, if 35 days you are 5 weeks and so on xClick to expand...

I didn't know that either, that would mean I'm actually further than I thought by 2 days... makes sense because I always got AF on the 2nd of each month and my due date with my 1st was July 8th 2012, so I thought that this one should be October 8th 2012, not October 10th....Thanks!


----------



## Dani Rose

The dating scan is when the hospital will give you an EDD.. But for working it out just now it's from your last period. They will ask you that date too to see if it matches what they see etc. 

Xx


----------



## couturecuts

im due october 21st i believe.


----------



## BoBo14

Hi all
Congrats everyone! Just got my bfp today and due 28th October if it's a sticker! If late maybe a Halloween baby ha ha.


----------



## collegebaby

I'm due on the 9th...yaaaay


----------



## keela

I'm due Oct. 2 as well! I had a dating scan on feb.7 and saw AND HEARD the heartbeat!!! I thought it was too early for that but the tech said if you can see it her machine can hear it! We are so excited!


----------



## Ran

22nd October here.


----------



## pearls0704

Hi i just found out im due in October as well after two months of coming off the pill . i am so excited .


----------



## lanicol12

Ran said:


> 22nd October here.

Hi Ran, we share a due date :)

Congratulations to all the October Mom's, I'm thrilled to be joining you all xx


----------



## Nurse1980

keela said:


> I'm due Oct. 2 as well! I had a dating scan on feb.7 and saw AND HEARD the heartbeat!!! I thought it was too early for that but the tech said if you can see it her machine can hear it! We are so excited!

Hi was that an abdominal or vaginal scan? How far along were you?
I'm so tempted to pay for a private scan but not sure if it's too early yet.


----------



## keela

It was a vaginal scan and I measured 6w0d


----------



## junebug86

Hi all!, I'am due on Oct 20th :dance:


----------



## MrsB1981

Hi all, I'm due 8 October. This will be our first so we are very excited. We've not told anyone yet. My parents are coming to stay in 2 weeks so we'll tell them then as I'm sure they notice I'm off the wine! I rang my in laws and have invited them over for Sunday lunch so we can tell them all at the same time.


----------



## ismiaisha

Hey everyone, I'm due on October 25th!


----------



## belliezj

keela said:



> It was a vaginal scan and I measured 6w0d

how can you get a scan so early?
The OB I talked to won't see the patient till the 8th week!
I had a c-section before. Wonder if this will make the OB see me sooner. :wacko:


----------



## Scuba

I'm due 21st by my workings!!xx


----------



## lovelylisa84

Im due October 26th. :)


----------



## lorileigh

Hi everyone! I'm due October 17th. I had my first scan today (at almost 5 weeks)

https://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv80/lorileigh16/2012-02-14_09-29-03_899.jpg

If you notice there are two sacs in that picture!!! :huh:

At this point though, they think that one of them is possibly a fluid cyst or something and the other is the gestational sac. 

I have another u/s scheduled for next Friday; I should be about 6 1/2 weeks then, and hopefully they will know more.


----------



## Jac.

I have my first appointment with my midwife on the 13th of March. I will be about 10 weeks and 1 day according to my calculations! So excited...Does anyone know if that's the time you can hear the heart beat with a Doppler?


----------



## lovelylisa84

Usually at 6 weeks. :)


----------



## Jac.

I think the heart starts beating around 6 weeks, but I didn't think a Doppler picked it up until later? I thought around 10 weeks?


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Ya Jac you can hear it at 10 weeks. You can see it at 6 weeks


----------



## keela

belliezj said:


> keela said:
> 
> 
> It was a vaginal scan and I measured 6w0d
> 
> how can you get a scan so early?
> The OB I talked to won't see the patient till the 8th week!
> I had a c-section before. Wonder if this will make the OB see me sooner. :wacko:Click to expand...


My doctor does viability/dating scans at 6-7 weeks. But she won't see you for the first full appointment until 11-12 weeks


----------



## sunshine1217

:hi: ladies! I just found out I'm pregnant, due date would be Oct 15. My third beta is on Thursday and first scan is on Feb 24. I am hoping to see an HB then. I don't feel many symptom, except I feel very bloated and don't want to eat much.


----------



## Kendrae

I'm due Oct 13 !!! Congrats everyone


----------



## SJDsMommy

This thread needs a bump ;)


----------



## Dani Rose

I get an u/s next Saturday... I should be 6 weeks. 

I'm not sure if the place I'm going will do internal so I'm hoping they do or we see/hear something abdominally!


----------



## SJDsMommy

They probably will do a vaginal if its that early on! I will be 6 weeks tomorrow as well :) My ultrasound isnt until the 5th.


----------



## Dani Rose

I hope so. I wanted a week later but no apps until I'm 10 wks after that.

The website doesnt say they do and says full bladder not generally required. So they either have good machines or the can hear the hb maybe aswel as hopefully see it?!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Dani Rose said:


> I hope so. I wanted a week later but no apps until I'm 10 wks after that.
> 
> The website doesnt say they do and says full bladder not generally required. So they either have good machines or the can hear the hb maybe aswel as hopefully see it?!

Thats odd..well hopefully you can see something :) My dr said to empty my bladder then drink 36 ounces of water an hour prior to my appointment and hold it as best as I can. Easier said than done! haha. They should be able to see it, but they probably wont be able to hear it just yet.


----------



## Dani Rose

I will let you know once I've been. It's an hour and a bit drive so I was planning to drink water the whole last half hour there! Lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Dani Rose said:


> I will let you know once I've been. It's an hour and a bit drive so I was planning to drink water the whole last half hour there! Lol

Good luck :)


----------



## newlywedlife

Hi ladies!! I'm due October 20th :) I know some of you from the February Testers thread


----------



## princessbaby

Hi all I'm due October 17th! x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hello :) its kind of quiet in here lol..


----------



## elisamarie

My EDD is October 12! i go in for my second scan on the 29th! i'm excited!! :)


----------



## newlywedlife

I'm confused on how many weeks I am, think I'm 5 weeks and 1 day. My last period was January 14th, thanks!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

My ultrasound is on the 5th. 2 more weeks to wait! Im excited though. But as far as now goes, i'm having a hard time eating or drinking anything. im not sick or anything, I just have no desire to eat and when I force it I want to gag :/


----------



## SJDsMommy

newlywedlife said:


> I'm confused on how many weeks I am, think I'm 5 weeks and 1 day. My last period was January 14th, thanks!!

Drs will calculate your due date by the date of your last period, not by ovulation. So by the time you ovulate you will be about 2 weeks pregnant, and by the time you miss your period, you will be about 4 weeks pregnant. That would make you 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant right now and according to the due date calculator, your estimated due date should be october 20th :) Of course your OB or midwive , whichever you are using, will most likely adjust it once you have an ultrasound by measuring the size of the baby, by doing that they can get a better estimate of just how old the baby is. Of course due dates are always an estimate. They may end up adjusting you multiple times (though most likely not) and you baby will probably measure big somedays and smaller other days. Ultrasounds are usually the most accurate way of telling you how big the baby is but they can and do vary. At my last scan with my first (35 weeks) the ultrasound tech told me my baby was already 5 lbs and that if he continued to grow at a regular pace I should have expected an 8.5 lb baby but he came out at 6 lbs 13 ounces. oh and he was a week over due!

hopefully this helps you..probably more info than you needed =P


----------



## newlywedlife

SJDsMommy said:


> Drs will calculate your due date by the date of your last period, not by ovulation. So by the time you ovulate you will be about 2 weeks pregnant, and by the time you miss your period, you will be about 4 weeks pregnant. That would make you 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant right now and according to the due date calculator, your estimated due date should be october 20th :) Of course your OB or midwive , whichever you are using, will most likely adjust it once you have an ultrasound by measuring the size of the baby, by doing that they can get a better estimate of just how old the baby is. Of course due dates are always an estimate. They may end up adjusting you multiple times (though most likely not) and you baby will probably measure big somedays and smaller other days. Ultrasounds are usually the most accurate way of telling you how big the baby is but they can and do vary. At my last scan with my first (35 weeks) the ultrasound tech told me my baby was already 5 lbs and that if he continued to grow at a regular pace I should have expected an 8.5 lb baby but he came out at 6 lbs 13 ounces. oh and he was a week over due!
> 
> hopefully this helps you..probably more info than you needed =P

Thanks so much :) it's so nice having other ladies to talk to!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies:wave: I recognise some of you from the feb testers thread :)

I got my bfp yesterday and my due date (going be LMP) is 25th October :happydance:


----------



## proudmummy

I got my BFP this morning and EDD is 29th October!! Have a holiday to center parcs booked for 8th - 12th October booked though so not sure what to do now. I will be 37 weeks pregnant and had my son at 38 weeks :s


----------



## allyk

Hey ladies I'm due oct 23rd  and I don't seem to be able to stop eating!!! My oh thinks I've got worms!!!! Anyone else always hungry!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on your bfp :)

I can see you dilemma with the holiday, personally i would see if i could rebook for earlier in the pregnancy. Although you might be alright, it depends if you're willing to risk going into labour whilst you're there!!


----------



## baby_maybe

allyk said:


> Hey ladies I'm due oct 23rd  and I don't seem to be able to stop eating!!! My oh thinks I've got worms!!!! Anyone else always hungry!!!

Hi :wave: our due dates are really close (mine's the 25th :)) and yes, i'm really hungry all.the.time :haha: I had a massive roast just before 3 and i was winding up DH saying i bet i would be hungry again before 5. He didn't think i would, but i can tell you, i feel the rumbling coming on already :rofl:


----------



## allyk

baby_maybe said:


> allyk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I'm due oct 23rd  and I don't seem to be able to stop eating!!! My oh thinks I've got worms!!!! Anyone else always hungry!!!
> 
> Hi :wave: our due dates are really close (mine's the 25th :)) and yes, i'm really hungry all.the.time :haha: I had a massive roast just before 3 and i was winding up DH saying i bet i would be hungry again before 5. He didn't think i would, but i can tell you, i feel the rumbling coming on already :rofl:Click to expand...

Yay I'm not alone then!!! :happydance: I'm doing slimming world as well so I am conscious of what I'm eating!!! I don't rememver being this hungry when preg with dd but then again I ate what I wanted then so might of eaten more?!?!


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't remember being this hungry last time either! I have lost half a stone since the beginning of jan and i can actually feel it going back on :haha:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies! I am 6 weeks tomorrow. I'm not sick or anything but don't have much of an appetite. :growlmad:


----------



## SJDsMommy

allyk said:


> Hey ladies I'm due oct 23rd  and I don't seem to be able to stop eating!!! My oh thinks I've got worms!!!! Anyone else always hungry!!!

I have the opposite problem. I have no interest in eating or drinking anything right now..I have to force myself to do it, or get sick. The only time I ever get morning sickness is if I dont eat before going to bed. Only let that happen once with my first, and the same just happened a couple days ago..since then I have no interest in eating what so ever..and I practically gag when forcing myself to take my prenatal and its not even big, doesnt taste/smell bad or anything either! :wacko:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Welcome to all the new comers :D Happy + healthy 9 months to everyone! 

So what are you hoping for? a boy or a girl?

I already have the best son I could ever be blessed with, so I am really hoping this baby is a girl, and I have a strong feeling it is. I'm going to a 3d/4d ultrasound place to have a gender scan at the very end of April (probably april 28th) or first few days of may depending on how far my due date gets adjusted once I have my first ultrasound. I did the same with my son and it was pretty cool. If my estimated due date stays the same or pretty much the same I will be almost 16 weeks at the time. The place I am going to will give you the gender as early as 14 weeks but even though I want to know asap I also want to wait to get a more accurate answer. 

so I just have to wait 9 more weeks..lol If this baby is a girl my mom is going to throw me a baby shower :) I mentioned to her that I'd like to have a baby shower if this baby is a girl but if its another boy I'll probably just have a small family welcome baby party. She agreed it was a good idea and offered to host it for me :) She hosted my baby shower with my son too and it ended up being a good turn out, except I didnt really get anything I registered for (and only like 3 packs of diapers surprisingly) everyone got clothes and blankets lol but we sure made use of them!

So - team pink or team blue? :) and what are you guys looking forward to?


----------



## baby_maybe

Well we've already had 4 girlies, so we won't be finding out the gender, happy for a surprise this time round. I'm not really fussed either way and we already have names picked out so no trawling names books this time either :) We've deceided to keep it to ourselves as long as possible, i know most people say until after the scan, but i have IC (incompetant cervix) so i should be having a suture placed at around 14 weeks to keep bubba cooking hopefully all the way to term. I'd like not to tell anyone until after the procedure so i know everything is ok and there are no complications which can happen with the surgery. It all went fine the past 3 times i had it done so we should be fine, just don't want to worry everyone :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck :) we have names picked out too. my sons name was just a name I liked and hubby agreed on. Took quite a few tries to agree on a middle name. after he was born we agreed if the next is a girl I pick the name and if its another boy he picks. Luckily I like his choice. Cant wait to find out what we're having. I couldnt imagine 4 of the same gender. Though I do know many families like that.


----------



## baby_maybe

It's not so bad really, quite nice having a house full of girlies, although DH does feel outnumbered sometimes!! I picked some names before Xmas and asked DH what he thought, luckily he liked both so we're sticking with them. I'm looking forward to having a surprise at the birth this time too, never done it that way before! We're also thinking about a home birth this time too, I was home 6 hours after last time, so it didn't seem worth being in hospital for it :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I really like the idea of water birth but no hospitals here do it, I almost needed an emergency c section last time (luckily things worked out fine) so ill definitely be going to a hospital this time as well. Wish I could up and leave after lol


----------



## Islander

i have to go to aberdeen for mine and i live in shetland...not just too thrilled with the idea tbh


----------



## newlywedlife

We're going to find out the gender too at the 3d/4d ultrasound place in early May!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im impatient and want to buy things already lol


----------



## sunshine1217

It's our first one so either one would make me very happy. DH keeps referring to the baby as "he" as if he knows already. I hear it has to do a lot with the father side of the family, his side tends to have a lot of boys so I subconsciously, that's what thought would come first.


----------



## SJDsMommy

That sure doesnt apply with my family lol not my son but I mean my brother, Uncles etc. lol but im sure we all just want a healthy baby :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Do you know i've never fancies a water birth! I just feel really comfortable on dry land :haha: Apart from being high risk in pregnancy whilst i have the suture in, once it gets taken out i revert to being a 'normal' (some might say different :rofl:) low risk lady, so i'm lucky that i get to either have a hosptial birth and get a 6 hour discharge or i can stay home if i like. I've never done the homebirth thing, so me and DH have been talking about it and both of us think that we'd like to try it :)


----------



## baby_maybe

How is everyone feeling today? I've still got sore bbs and backache and i am still starving all the time, but apart from that not a alot has changed so far. I'm half looking forward to feeling sick and half dreading it!!


----------



## Islander

y MIL had 3 homebirths with no docs/nurses etc just her and her husband...


----------



## Dovahkiin

Hi ladies! I think I'm due on 20th October but is there anyone else out there who just doesn't believe it?! I have low-level symptoms and have taken about 10 tests but it still doesn't feel remotely real. Don't want bubba to feel unwanted!


----------



## baby_maybe

Islander said:


> y MIL had 3 homebirths with no docs/nurses etc just her and her husband...

Aww that's lovely, i think i want a midwife present though, don't feel confident enough to go it alone!



Dovahkiin said:


> Hi ladies! I think I'm due on 20th October but is there anyone else out there who just doesn't believe it?! I have low-level symptoms and have taken about 10 tests but it still doesn't feel remotely real. Don't want bubba to feel unwanted!

Hi hunni :wave: I still don't believe it either i have to keep going back and checking the tests! lol I did a digi this morning and seeing it in words does make it a bit more real, but like you i don't have many symptoms yet, just sore bbs and backache really :coffee:


----------



## newlywedlife

Dovahkiin said:


> Hi ladies! I think I'm due on 20th October but is there anyone else out there who just doesn't believe it?! I have low-level symptoms and have taken about 10 tests but it still doesn't feel remotely real. Don't want bubba to feel unwanted!

Glad I'm not the only one!! Not too many symptoms, I've been eating more and drinking more water. Sore bbs only right when I wake up then they go away during the day. Hope morning sickness doesn't hit, as we are planning a vacation when I'm 10 weeks, anyone travel with morning sickness?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Actually its just recently hit me that I AM pregnant again. Even though I've been super tired and have little to no desire to eat (which is starting to get better atleast for now but depends on what it is). Part of me was half way excited while half way in denial when I got my positive lol. I just want to get to my ultrasound already, to make sure baby is ok so far. Other than that I am mainly concerned about my son, he's my entire world right now, and we're both practially attatched at the hip. I mean most mothers cant wait to get a break from their kid and have some time to themselves, I on the other hand hate to be away from my son for even a short amount of time, especially when he starts to cry if I do leave :( I dont want him to feel neglected or anything so I am going to make sure I do my best to give him all the attention he needs/wants as well and let him help with the things he can, he will only be 21 months when this one comes along and if there is one thing I have I learned its to take in every hug, cuddle, slobbery kiss and hold them as much as they want because one day instead of mommy pick me up, its going to be mom let go! Savor the moments ladies :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

So how is everyone feeling today? :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm Due: October 6th, BFP on January 28. First Appt on Feb. 27. Congratulations everyone! If anyone wants to be buddies, comment & stalk my PG journal. I have a hard time keeping up with forum posts.

My signature pretty much somes up me. Happily married for 7 years with 1 DD, that will be 10 months old on Saturday! :)


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm feeling a bit blah today. Fed up of having a cold and not sleeping well :( Going to sit and read for the most part of today i think, haven't really got the get up and go for much else today!


----------



## newlywedlife

I feel the same today, still don't feel pregnant. Been eating more and took a nice long nap yesterday :)


----------



## AprilFlowers

Just got my bfp a few days ago! Due date October 31st!


----------



## baby_maybe

:wave: Hi April, congrats on your bfp :happydance:


----------



## newlywedlife

AprilFlowers said:


> Just got my bfp a few days ago! Due date October 31st!

Congrats, a Halloween baby :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Slowly getting my appetite back somewhat. But for tge past week ot so my stomach has been hurting a little. Noy like cramps but you know just the normal tummy ache feeling.. :/


----------



## baby_maybe

I've been having more cramping today,I'm sure it just peanut getting nice and comfy in there so not too worried by it. We have just had loads of pancakes :munch: and prior to that I had some homemade soup. Aft I've put the kids in bed I'll be ready for round three!! :rofl:


----------



## Gabber

Leinzlove said:


> I'm Due: October 6th, BFP on January 28. First Appt on Feb. 27. Congratulations everyone! If anyone wants to be buddies, comment & stalk my PG journal. I have a hard time keeping up with forum posts.
> 
> My signature pretty much somes up me. Happily married for 7 years with 1 DD, that will be 10 months old on Saturday! :)

I'm also due on October 6th!! BFP on January 25. First ultrasound will be at 12 weeks (not booked yet). Happily married since Dec 2011, but have been together almost 7 yrs.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I had my first ultrasound with my son at 12 weeks and loved it, could clearly see he was a little person and not just a little blob on a screen. Perfect time to get it :) im with a different ob now and they do the first ultrasound at 8 weeks. Part of me wishes I could wait a little longer but part of me wants to go get my ultrasound right now. So I can know that my baby is ok.


----------



## OHgirlinNYC

I've lurked on this site for awhile, but decided to join today as I finally got my BFP yesterday! And then again today, of course, when I just had to retest ... lol. EDD Oct. 31. This is our first. So excited, I just had to tell someone!!!


----------



## Gabber

OHgirlinNYC said:


> I've lurked on this site for awhile, but decided to join today as I finally got my BFP yesterday! And then again today, of course, when I just had to retest ... lol. EDD Oct. 31. This is our first. So excited, I just had to tell someone!!!

Congrats!! A halloween baby! I took three home pregnancy tests just to make sure and then peed in a cup for the doctor:) So excited for our first too!


----------



## OHgirlinNYC

Thank you! I called the doctor this morning have my first appointment scheduled for March 20 at 8 weeks.


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

How are you all doing? I have had awful morning sickness for a few weeks now, I'll be 8 weeks on Thursday. I hope this doesn't last too much longer. It's lasting 24 hours a day! Is anyone else suffering from it?


----------



## Happily

I'm 7 weeks today, due October 9th.


----------



## Jac.

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How are you all doing? I have had awful morning sickness for a few weeks now, I'll be 8 weeks on Thursday. I hope this doesn't last too much longer. It's lasting 24 hours a day! Is anyone else suffering from it?

YES! I've been feeling sick a lot, and today I felt better for a bit, still sick, but better so i went to get some food from Swiss Chalet since I can't stomach making food, and by the time I got it home my body didn't want me to eat it, and to prevent myself from being sick, I only ate a little...I've not actually vomited yet, came close a couple times. I bought some Preggie Pop Drops today though...Hope they will help. I want the nausea to end!!


----------



## kychic

Just got my :bfp: this morning on First Response and then Clearblue digital :happydance: due on October 27th!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats :)


----------



## newlywedlife

kychic said:


> Just got my :bfp: this morning on First Response and then Clearblue digital :happydance: due on October 27th!!

Congrats!!


----------



## mrswichman

From LMP My EDD is October 17th...first appointment on the 28th...maybe they will due an ultrasound since they were going to with the 2nd to last chemical...


----------



## Hopin4amunche

The doctor is starting me on Progesterone tonight through possibly 12 weeks. Hoping that it will lessen my chances of another m/c. I am very hopeful this works.


----------



## mrswichman

i wish you luck with it :D


----------



## newlywedlife

Hopin4amunche said:


> The doctor is starting me on Progesterone tonight through possibly 12 weeks. Hoping that it will lessen my chances of another m/c. I am very hopeful this works.

Fx'ed for you!!


----------



## ready2b81

I'm due Oct 12th


----------



## lisa1986

Hi :flower:

i got my cb digi 2 nights ago saying 1-2 weeks! done another last night 2-3 !! :happydance:

im due oct 25th!!

2nd baby!
xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Lots of pumpkins cooking :)

Love it!!!


----------



## YanagiSan

Meeee, I'm due 10/16! :happydance:

I'm quite pleased because I finally got the test line to be darker than the control line on a test. >=D [Yeeah I'm still peeing on sticks, lol. :blush:]


----------



## baby_maybe

kychic said:


> Just got my :bfp: this morning on First Response and then Clearblue digital :happydance: due on October 27th!!

Congrats :happydance:



Hopin4amunche said:


> The doctor is starting me on Progesterone tonight through possibly 12 weeks. Hoping that it will lessen my chances of another m/c. I am very hopeful this works.

Good luck with the progesterone, fx for a sticky bean xxx



lisa1986 said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> i got my cb digi 2 nights ago saying 1-2 weeks! done another last night 2-3 !! :happydance:
> 
> im due oct 25th!!
> 
> 2nd baby!
> xx

Welcome :wave: congrats on your bfp :happydance: I'm also due the 25th :D xxx


----------



## Islander

hey - i think im due on the 25th (17th by LMP but 25th from conception I think) so exciting! congrats everyone!


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome :wave:


----------



## at1023

I am due October 29!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hiiiii :wave:


----------



## at1023

baby_maybe said:


> Hiiiii :wave:

Hii!! Looks like we are due right about the same time!!


----------



## baby_maybe

We sure are, going by lmp my edd is 25th, but I think I ov'd late so might get put back a bit at first u/s :)


----------



## lisa1986

thanks hun!! woohoo lots of us due halloween babas! 

are any of u worried of mc? im terrified and i think im scared cos of reading these forums :/ xxx


----------



## SJDsMommy

Halloween is my anniversary :) we'll be staying home for dinner but probably will take my son and the new baby down the street to trick or treat.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies just saw this group.
I'm due Oct 7th, am 7wk 3days, had my ultrasound yesterday. Everything is good and heart rate is 153bpm. Congrats to you all.


----------



## palangi

Hey ladies!

I just got my BFP on Monday, and the doc says my initial due date from LMP etc would be 27th October - I'm super excited and nervous. How's everyone else feeling?

Oh - and are cramps normal? :confused:


----------



## Gabber

palangi said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just got my BFP on Monday, and the doc says my initial due date from LMP etc would be 27th October - I'm super excited and nervous. How's everyone else feeling?
> 
> Oh - and are cramps normal? :confused:

Congrats! I'm excited and nervous as well. I read that cramping is normal and I have to say that I have had a lot of it (one of my main symptoms in the beginning). I'm pretty sure it's stretching of the uterus. I think you should only be concerned if you also have spotting/bleeding and if the cramping is more like pain.


----------



## somegirl

Congratulations on your Bfp!! And yes cramps are very normal.
I'm due October 4 with my second :)


----------



## crashbaby

I got my :bfp: on 11DPO! And due October 30th, 2012! Halloween baby???!!


----------



## newlywedlife

Congrats to all the new BFP's :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome to all the new BFP ladies :wave:

I've had some cramping too. I remember it well from my last pregnancy!! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Moved to the Pregnancy Groups & Discussions forum!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

somegirl said:


> Congratulations on your Bfp!! And yes cramps are very normal.
> I'm due October 4 with my second :)

We have very similar circumstances. My son was born Jan 30, 2011 and I'm expecting number two Oct 7th. Going to be fun but busy for us :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cramping is very normal, it will come and go throughput your entire pregnancy. Its just your uterus growing to accomidate the baby. Ive actually read that 20-30 minutes after you deliver your uterus will ne back to the size it was at 20 weeks gestation, but will take the rest of 4-6 weeks to be normal sized again.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, I had a question, I'm going in for my scan tomorrow, I'm 6 weeks and 3 days then and will hopefully SEE a heartbeat. When do you usually HEAR one? And when you see the HB, do they measure it as well?


----------



## Jac.

You will be able to see the heartbeat with an internal scan, and you can sometimes hear it around 10 weeks with a doppler, maybe earlier.


----------



## palangi

Hey everyone thanks for replying!

I went to the doctors yesterday and they gave me a due date of 25th October - when are you due? 

It's such a relief to talk to others who are experiencing the same symptoms as me - I've never been a worrier until now! lol!

My cramping hasn't been as bad over the past 18 hours, but I'm so relieved to hear that it's a normal symptom.

Wishing you all a very happy and healthy pregnancy!!

Melissa xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Hopeful42nd said:


> somegirl said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your Bfp!! And yes cramps are very normal.
> I'm due October 4 with my second :)
> 
> We have very similar circumstances. My son was born Jan 30, 2011 and I'm expecting number two Oct 7th. Going to be fun but busy for us :)Click to expand...

Congrats! Ladies! I'm also expecting #2. Due October 6, 2012. My daughter was born April 25, 2011!


----------



## baby_maybe

palangi said:


> Hey everyone thanks for replying!
> 
> I went to the doctors yesterday and they gave me a due date of 25th October - when are you due?
> 
> It's such a relief to talk to others who are experiencing the same symptoms as me - I've never been a worrier until now! lol!
> 
> My cramping hasn't been as bad over the past 18 hours, but I'm so relieved to hear that it's a normal symptom.
> 
> Wishing you all a very happy and healthy pregnancy!!
> 
> Melissa xx

Hi Melissa :wave: My edd is also the 25th Oct :) It is great having threads like this with ladies going through the exact same things as you, it sure gives me some reassurance when i get a little worried. H&H 9 months to you to :flower:

AFM - yesterday i panicked (stupid me, this is my 5th pregnancy after all!! :haha:) i thought my symptoms weren't as strong as before and got myself a little worked up! DH was great, said not to worry, everything is fine etc. Anyway i had a digi left that i was saving for next week, but i decided to use it this morning instead. So monday on the the first one i got 1-2 and today it said 2-3 :happydance: So relieved that there was progress, oh and of course now my symptoms are back in full swing again :dohh: Happy thursday everyone :flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am very anxious to get a confirmed due date. Right now I am estimated at october 14th by my last period but my hcg levels looked like I'd be about 3 or 4 days later. Will have to see what the ultradound says on the 5th but for my purposes unless the ultrasound shows more than 4 days i'll probably just stick to the 14th. I had to be induced with my son because he was a week late, my blood pressure was a bit high so im surprised they didnt do it sooner. It was actually a good experience i'm glad I was induced actually. I may talk to my ob about elective induction when the time nears especially if I get high blood pressure again. I think it would be the safest route for the baby and me in my situation. But so far my blood pressure is normal, its still early though.


----------



## tmmommy07

So, I've got the weirdest bouts of exhaustion. For 2 or 3 days, I can barely keep my eyes open. Then all of a sudden, I've got more energy than I know what to do with! I guess considering that's my only symptom other than wanting to eat all the time, it's not that bad! Anyone else have the on and off exhaustion? 

I don't remember this with my son. Also, I've been told I've been VERY honery lately! (I can't help it if people tick me off and I happen to have snappy comebacks and they don't!)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ive been extremely tired this time around too and I wasnt tgis tired with my son at all. I guess all pregnancies really are different lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm suffering exhaustion. And it comes and goes, as does feeling sick. I have a monster appetite for something, make it and am full after just a few bites. It's strange adjusting as this is so differs from being pregnant last time.


----------



## Jac.

I've got nausea so much, I've got a wee break from it right now and it's awesome, but usually it lasts all day with a small break around 10:30 at night. I've not actually thrown up yet, but have come very close 3 times. How long does it generally last? I miss cravings, now all I have is aversions. I do find that ice cream helps though, Preggo Pops - not so much. Also, SO TIRED. I feel like I'm always sleeping, it's good to get away from the nausea though. Does anyone else burp a lot?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's diff for everyone but nausea can last for the first trimester, or longer in some women. The reason is the growing HCG levels.


----------



## Islander

when i was preg last time i was so sick straight through 12 weeks, i actually lost weight at one point...but that was a blighted ovum and i had no idea...so im not too worrid that ive hardly any sickness this time round.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh dont worry. I only got sick once in my first pregnancy and so far only once during this pregnancy too.


----------



## lisa1986

in my last preg i was sick from day one right thru till the morning i gave birth! it was horrendous! i lost 2 stone from start to finish happydance:) i literally was violently sick, not nausea, and wud wake up in the middle of the night to vomit. fainted lots too, and needed lots if infusions and transfusions :flower:

was a great time of my life ! rofl!

but nah she was worth it :cloud9:

i think i deserve it a bit easier this time ! :pray: xxx


----------



## newlywedlife

lisa1986 said:


> in my last preg i was sick from day one right thru till the morning i gave birth! it was horrendous! i lost 2 stone from start to finish happydance:) i literally was violently sick, not nausea, and wud wake up in the middle of the night to vomit. fainted lots too, and needed lots if infusions and transfusions :flower:
> 
> was a great time of my life ! rofl!
> 
> but nah she was worth it :cloud9:
> 
> i think i deserve it a bit easier this time ! :pray: xxx

Yes, you definitely deserve an easier time this pregnancy!! I couldn't imagine being that sick!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Omg you poor thing! That has to suck!


----------



## lisa1986

it was a crap time, but shes worth it! :) xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

Had my scan today, baby only measured 6w1d but i was able to see and hear the heartbeat through the doppler. oh how I love that sound. :cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Had my second time actually being sick today. My body rejected the seared green beans with onions. I think it was more the onion, but either way, it didn't stay in. I really hope this isn't a trend. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## lisa1986

sunshine1217 said:


> Had my scan today, baby only measured 6w1d but i was able to see and hear the heartbeat through the doppler. oh how I love that sound. :cloud9:

Thats fantastic! this is why i waznt early scan, once ur hear HB chances or anything going wrong are so much lower aswell! peace of mind! xxx


----------



## palangi

morning ladies! :howdy:

anyone else had a sharp stabbing pain? a bit like being prodded with a needle? it only lasts a few seconds, but it has happened a few times over the past couple of days.

i've had it a few times when i've stood up after being sat down for a while at my desk. is it just stretching pains dya think?

i wanted to ask your advice on when to ring the midwife too? the doctor gave me her number, but in my first pregnancy i m/c at 6w - so do you think i should wait until i'm at least past that point, or should i call her this week? i'm 5w1d now.

thanks for any advice

melissa xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

dont wait. If you are concerned for any reason, no matter how far along you are do call the dr/midwive. you want whats best for you and the baby.


----------



## sunshine1217

I agree with SJDsMommy, I would go see the dr asap. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## fiona23

Hi again ladies, 

Hope your all doing well. Does anyone know when you should seek medical help for morning sickness? I'm really suffering 24/7 at the minute. I'm unable to keep anything down and am loosing weight. I really don't want to be admitted to hospital but don't want to put my baby in any danger either. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If you can't keep down fluids then you need to go in! Food isn't as important but if it's affecting your weight and lifestyle it may be worth some meds for both of your benefit. Vitamins are very important to ensure baby's needs are met, are you able to stomach them?


----------



## fiona23

Hopeful42nd said:


> If you can't keep down fluids then you need to go in! Food isn't as important but if it's affecting your weight and lifestyle it may be worth some meds for both of your benefit. Vitamins are very important to ensure baby's needs are met, are you able to stomach them?

Thanks for your reply. I have been taking my vitamins, however I'm often sick shortly after. I can't manage to drink but am managing to suck on ice cubes which I guess is better than nothing.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It sounds like its pretty bad, I'd seek some help from your doc. If you are really dehydrated they may need to give you IV fluids. Are you in Canada? I know Diclecten is prescribed here. In US they have other choices for meds to keep the nausea at bay. Good luck!
https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/morningsickness/a/aa111499.htm
Check out the link. Not sure if you've heard of this but I'm sure you don't want to let it get this far.


----------



## Steph.shane10

hi i'm due around the 25th of october :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome :wave: I'm due on the 25th too :happydance:


----------



## newlywedlife

fiona23 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have been taking my vitamins, however I'm often sick shortly after. I can't manage to drink but am managing to suck on ice cubes which I guess is better than nothing.

Hope you get some relief soon!!


----------



## fiona23

Hopeful42nd said:


> It sounds like its pretty bad, I'd seek some help from your doc. If you are really dehydrated they may need to give you IV fluids. Are you in Canada? I know Diclecten is prescribed here. In US they have other choices for meds to keep the nausea at bay. Good luck!
> https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/morningsickness/a/aa111499.htm
> Check out the link. Not sure if you've heard of this but I'm sure you don't want to let it get this far.

Hi, 

Thanks again for your reply. I'm in the UK. I'm going to go and see the doctor on Monday.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm glad to hear that Fiona :) no need to suffer unnecessarily


----------



## SJDsMommy

fiona23 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> It sounds like its pretty bad, I'd seek some help from your doc. If you are really dehydrated they may need to give you IV fluids. Are you in Canada? I know Diclecten is prescribed here. In US they have other choices for meds to keep the nausea at bay. Good luck!
> https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/morningsickness/a/aa111499.htm
> Check out the link. Not sure if you've heard of this but I'm sure you don't want to let it get this far.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks again for your reply. I'm in the UK. I'm going to go and see the doctor on Monday.Click to expand...


I suggest trying a different vitamin. That could be whats making you sick, justbtry a different brand and see if that helps.


----------



## TashTash

you should try taking your vitamin at night as well if you now take it in the morning. 
When I was PG with DS thats what the midwife told me as I couldnt eat anything, but the sickness was worse through the day. 

I was waking in the night to be sick and everything and lost 9lbs in the first few weeks and didnt gain any weight until i was past 30 weeks. 

xx


----------



## palangi

i'm confused ladies :huh:

the first day of AF was 19th January, and next AF was due on 20th february.

from 6th february, i have had cramps, aching hips, sore breasts, extreme tiredness, bloating - and i kinda knew that i was pregnant before i did the test on 20th, which confirmed the BFP :happydance:

however, since the BFP, my symptoms seem to have gradually worn off? there hasn't been any bleeding - but i don't feel as grotty as i did before.

do you think i've just gotten used to the symptoms, or do you think i should be concerned? is everyone here getting symptoms every day?

i have done a test every day, and it still says i'm pregnant. the clearblue digital test i did on saturday said 2-3 weeks.

what do you think?

thanks
melissa xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well my last period was january 6th and I am 7 weeks and 2 days so judging by your last period it looks like you should be around 5 weeks now, I would go to the dr. losing symptoms suddenly is not a good sign :/ it could be nothing but at this point they should be getting worse not better (or atleast staying about the same). Until around 10 weeks when the placenta starts taking over. Give your OB/midwive a call. Like I said it could be nothing but better safe than sorry


----------



## SJDsMommy

As for me, I have less than one week until my first ultrasound! I cant wait :)


----------



## Jac.

My symptoms seem to come and go. For about a week the MS was constant and now its just whenever it feels like it. I always have to pee, still having a lot of food aversions, very tired, very tender boobs, yet sometimes I still feel okay, so I think it depends. What symptoms did/do you have?


----------



## palangi

oh thanks for your thoughts ladies.

it's weird - from lunchtime onwards, i start to get symptoms again, like bloating and it kinda aches like i've been doing situps or something. i am still peeing all the time too.

it's just in the morning, i feel as bright as a button - like i'm not pregnant at all. 

i know some of my girl friends have said that they didn't experience any symptoms at all - and i know everyone is different - but as i miscarried my first pregnancy, i'm a bit paranoid! 

this pregnancy feels nothing like my last pregnancy though - so i'm guessing that's a good sign huh? :-D


----------



## newlywedlife

palangi said:


> oh thanks for your thoughts ladies.
> 
> it's weird - from lunchtime onwards, i start to get symptoms again, like bloating and it kinda aches like i've been doing situps or something. i am still peeing all the time too.
> 
> it's just in the morning, i feel as bright as a button - like i'm not pregnant at all.
> 
> i know some of my girl friends have said that they didn't experience any symptoms at all - and i know everyone is different - but as i miscarried my first pregnancy, i'm a bit paranoid!
> 
> this pregnancy feels nothing like my last pregnancy though - so i'm guessing that's a good sign huh? :-D

Don't stress, it's normal!! I'm 6 weeks and still no symptoms other than bloating at night and tired after I eat :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jac. said:


> My symptoms seem to come and go. For about a week the MS was constant and now its just whenever it feels like it. I always have to pee, still having a lot of food aversions, very tired, very tender boobs, yet sometimes I still feel okay, so I think it depends. What symptoms did/do you have?


Thats normal. I dont get morning sickness really, thankfully! I only got sick once and it was because I didnt eat before I went to bed, made the same mistake with my first too and beside the ome night of sickness I had a very easy pregnancy. This time after my one night of sickness I had food adversions after that and still slowly getting back to normal and its been probably 2 weeks now. Mainly I am just really tired. I've read that if you do have morning sickness it should peak around 8 weeks or so and then start to get better and subside around 12 weeks. The placenta should have fully taken over by then so your hormones will have leveled out but in some cases it can continue.


----------



## lorileigh

I am 7 weeks, and my only symptoms are constant peeing, sore boobs and extra hungry. 

I don't have any morning sickness. Most of the time I actually wake up very alert in the morning, where I feel exhausted by 8:30pm at night. 

I'm even having twins, so I keep expecting my symptoms to be worse, but so far really not too bad!


----------



## Jac.

SJDsmommy - I hope that's the truth. I'm 8 weeks 1 day and it's been letting up a little. Comes and goes but I'm feeling much better! Was able to go to the movies with my husband today. Saw The Vow. :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Pregnancy is a big waiting game..lol

Anyone have names picked out yet?


----------



## Islander

we have our girls name - Naevia Raine...but cant think of a boys one yet.


----------



## SJDsMommy

We've got both picked but we're both pretty sure this baby is a girl. We're going with Emery for a girl or Jett for a boy. Keeping the middle names to ourselves for now.


----------



## at1023

We have three girl names picked out and three boy names picked out :) It's never too early for names picking!


----------



## tmmommy07

I think we are going with Libby Sue for a girl and Sheldon (no middle name picked yet) for a boy... 

We also thought about me picking 2 girls names and him picking 2 boys names. Then, if it's a girl, he picks from my 2 and if it's a boy, I'll pick from his 2. The only problem with this is my husband wanted to name our daughter Zenith after our TV last time - THANKFULLY, we had a boy!


----------



## purplepeenut

I'm due october 31st!!


----------



## Jac.

Haha, my sisters husband wanted to name one of their sons Masterman...They chose Auron and Avry instead...

I was thinking Noah or William for a boy, pretty set on Noah John James, I also really like Elliott though..I'm indecisive! For a girl I like Amelia Rain (my middle name is Storm so my husband and I thought that might be neat) or Amelia Mae, and I like Eliana and Amelie, but my husband not so much.


----------



## SJDsMommy

There was a name I saw once for a girl that I really liked, I have only ever heard the name once but I think there is a band with the same name or something similar. Anyway it was Evrielle (pronounced every-ell) not sure on spelling, though thats how I would spell it but I guess that's not the important part..lol I think its cute with Evree as a nick name. 

I wouldn't use it personally but I do like it, very unique in my opinion.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh! I am so frustrated right now. I just learned my brother and his girl friend are pregnant too. I really want to be happy for them but this keeps happening! Shortly after my hubby and I got engaged, they announce they were pregnant. A couple months after I got pregnant with my first, they got pregnant with their second. Now not even 3 weeks after announcing our pregnancy with out 2nd, they announce they too are pregnant yet again. And none of their pregnancies were even planned. I want to be happy for them, but cant we have the spotlight to ourselves for once? I feel dumb for being so annoyed but I cant help it.


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> Ugh! I am so frustrated right now. I just learned my brother and his girl friend are pregnant too. I really want to be happy for them but this keeps happening! Shortly after my hubby and I got engaged, they announce they were pregnant. A couple months after I got pregnant with my first, they got pregnant with their second. Now not even 3 weeks after announcing our pregnancy with out 2nd, they announce they too are pregnant yet again. And none of their pregnancies were even planned. I want to be happy for them, but cant we have the spotlight to ourselves for once? I feel dumb for being so annoyed but I cant help it.

I totally feel your pain! My husband and I anounced our engagement...and my sister anounced hers at the same time plus she threw in an "I'm pregnant" too! Then, I got pregnant with my first, and my sister and my sister in law announced theirs before I could say anything. (That one really got to me because my husband and I tried for 9 months to get pregnant and both of theirs were 'accidents' as they put it.) They both had girls and I had a boy and for some reason my family gives more attention to the girls in the family so at least my son got attention from my hubby's family. We just anounced our 2nd pregnancy and my brother in law anounced his engagement! I get so frustrated sometimes so don't feel dumb for being annoyed because it happens to the best of us!

Sorry for the rant - just frustrated! Oh, and good news - I'm going for my first ultrasound on the 12th! Yay! But they are actually checking my cervix to make sure I don't have an incompetent cervix...I had a LEEP done and they had to take quite a bit and then they couldn't stop the bleeding so this is a precautionary thing mostly. But, YAY, I get to see my baby!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks. I dont feel so alone now lol


----------



## Jac.

I know how you feel a bit, when i was pregnant the first time and I just found out, I wasn't telling anyone and my SIL messages and tells me she's pregnant so I told her that I was too. I lost mine and she is still pregnant and already has two. I'm happy for her but it was hard to go to my Husband's family things and Christmas and see her so pregnant with her children...but now I'm pregnant again! oh, and what really bothered me too...My husband and I got married and spent quite a lot of money and did this big thing to please the parents, and then instead of my husbands brother and his girlfriend getting married they decided to just start telling people they are married as soon as we got married and his parents would say to him and his brother "we'd like you and your wives to come to dinner" etc. I know that's silly to be mad about too, but I was...we went through so much trouble!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I hope this one is sticky for you :) yeah my mom called me last nighr and was like "guess what?" And told me. Shes not too thrilled as their first isnt even 2 yet so theyll have 3 under 3 and shes their babysitter, watches them atleast 3 days a week. Hopefully we wont have to share a baby shower..my mom said she'll throw one if my baby is a girl cause I only have boy stuff. They have 2 girls so if theres is a boy I know my mom will want to combine them..id like to have separate parties though.


----------



## sunshine1217

SJDsMommy, I totally understand how you feel. It seems like it's so easy for some people. When we got married, my friend said she was pregnant with twins. When I found out I was pregnant, she announced she is having a second boy, and her twins aren't even 1 yet!

Really??


----------



## Jac.

3 under 3! That's crazy. My SIL's oldest will be almost 4 when her newborn comes. Hopefully you get your own shower!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Oops I meant 3rd boy, b/c the others are twin boys. sheesh...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## palangi

Bad news ladies - I miscarried again :(


----------



## sunshine1217

palangi said:


> Bad news ladies - I miscarried again :(

Oh no! Melissa, did you have an mmc? Did you go to the dr after the needle pain? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im so sorry :(


----------



## newlywedlife

palangi said:


> Bad news ladies - I miscarried again :(

So sorry to hear, hope you get your sticky bean soon!! :)


----------



## Jac.

I'm really sorry. but hang in tight! it will happen soon!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im getting really nervous/excited. My ultrasound is monday morning. No signs of concern but I want to know my little noodle is ok. I cant wait to hear the heart beat.


----------



## Jac.

is it your first SJDsmommy? My first appointment isn't until March 13th, I'll be 10 weeks. I don't know if I'm getting an ultrasound...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jac. said:


> is it your first SJDsmommy? My first appointment isn't until March 13th, I'll be 10 weeks. I don't know if I'm getting an ultrasound...

My conformation appointment was 2 weeks ago, they told mebto come back at 8 weeks for my next appointment and ultrasound. With my first my hubby was in the marines until the begining of my 2nd trimester when his contract ended, they did a first ultrasound at 12 weeks. I wish my ob here would wait, there wont be much to see at 8 weeks but I really wantbto hear the heart beat.


----------



## newlywedlife

Hey ladies!! I'm so tired I feel like a lead weight!! Is this normal to be this tired!?


----------



## sunshine1217

newlywedlife said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm so tired I feel like a lead weight!! Is this normal to be this tired!?

In the mornings when I wake up, I sometimes feel like I was out drinking all night. My body feels like it weighs a ton.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Very normal to be tired. It should get better in the 2nd trimester then return near the end of your 3rd. Im tired all day long, buty body wont always let sleep amd if its not my body its my son lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im going to have the ultrasound tech show me where my baby is, because I swear I am feeling something. I know its not gas. Kinda feels like a wave, like the baby is already trying to kick and making waves in the amniotic fluid lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok I really hope this baby is a girl. Hubby and I both have a feeling it is. But I already went and bought a girly sleep and play outfit soon after finding out I was pregnant, and today I went to walmart and was looking for swim trunks for my son but happened to find a clearance rack of baby clothes. I found a 0-3 month size black cat halloween costume for $3 I couldnt pass it up lol


----------



## mrswichman

same here. i have a feeling it's a girl :pink: but lol Hubby wont let me buy anything just yet


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol I didnt ask my hubby, I just did it anyway! Hes just like whatever dude lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

I didnt have this early urge with my son lol I didnt buy anything until I knew he was a boy.


----------



## mrswichman

lol i feel so bad shopping without him for baby right now...just because its our first i want him to experience it too...but prolly later in pregnancy ill go out without him


----------



## SJDsMommy

Eh my hubby didnt seem interested in shopping or even going to dr appointments except for the ultrasound appointments. He got interested after the baby was born. I'm sure itll be the same this time. But I think its great when a man does want to be involved from the start.


----------



## mrswichman

lol i hope he is involved...if not me and my mother are going to buy things like crazy haha our bank accounts will hate us


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol same here :) Oh if they have a burlington coat factory where you live I highly reccommend it. They have tons of cute baby clothes and other items, especially for girls and at great prices :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ultrasound today :)


----------



## mrswichman

Ahhh you shouldn't have told me about Burlington...there is one right down the street...LoL well I'll be making a trip in there probably after Sonogram tomorrow. And yay for your UltraSound!!!


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> Ultrasound today :)

Oh, you'll have to put a pic up! I get to have one done next Monday!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Unfortunately they did an abdominal ultrasound so there really isnt a good pic to post as there isnt much to see but the baby looks good so far, heart rate was 148. The only concern is a slight hemorage where the baby implanted which is apparently very common, but they want to do another ultrasound in 4 weeks just to check and make sure its stopped. I wanted a 12 week ultrasound anyway :) dr just said no sex until then. Not like I really wanted it anyway lol :) I will definitely post a pic of the next ultrasound though.


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> Unfortunately they did an abdominal ultrasound so there really isnt a good pic to post as there isnt much to see but the baby looks good so far, heart rate was 148. The only concern is a slight hemorage where the baby implanted which is apparently very common, but they want to do another ultrasound in 4 weeks just to check and make sure its stopped. I wanted a 12 week ultrasound anyway :) dr just said no sex until then. Not like I really wanted it anyway lol :) I will definitely post a pic of the next ultrasound though.

Yay for the good heartbeat! It's great that you get to have one at 12 weeks too! :happydance:

Next week, I will have both transabdominal and transvaginal done. I had a LEEP done right after my son was born with hemorragic complications so they have to check the height of my cervix to make sure there are no signs of pre-term labor (which is apparently common with as much tissue as they had to remove combined with the complications). So I'm hoping to get some good pics then!


----------



## mrswichman

Yay im excited for you, and to hear SHE is dooing fine =) i keep craving turkey lol


----------



## Jac.

Anyone having dreams of the baby yet? I keep dreaming that mine is a girl...last night I dreamt her name was Akea....ew. My mom kept trying to tell people she was hers in the dream. Ha ha.


----------



## newlywedlife

I've had weird dreams but not of the baby's gender yet!! Today, I had a dream that had writing on our bedroom wall that said "Get them out 3:53" Ha-ha I told DH there might be twins in there!! My great grandma had twins (but she miscarried), so I'm guessing twins might run in the family?

Also, once I hit the 7 week mark it was like I hit a brick wall, I have zero energy, this little pumpkin has drained all of my being. Feels like I took Nyquil all day long, just zonked out. This morning I had a little episode of morning sickness, I didn't actually get sick but had to go lay down.

How is everyone else feeling?

Anyone have information on or have twins?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Sadly I lost my baby. Many wishes for H&H pregnancies for you all.


----------



## Jac.

So sorry to hear that. I heard that a woman is more fertile after a loss, so just don't give up!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im starting to get a little concerned now about the bleeding..I know the dr said its common and nothing too concerning but I just cant help but feel a little nervous. I am a bit crampy on and off but nothing major and despite the fact im apparently bleeding I have not noticed any blood when I go to the bathroom, not yet anyway. So it must not be too bad right? The next 4 weeks are going to be long :/


----------



## newlywedlife

Leinzlove said:


> Sadly I lost my baby. Many wishes for H&H pregnancies for you all.

So sorry to hear!! Stay positive :)


----------



## mrswichman

Sonogram in 3 hrs...ahh so nervous and excited.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck :)


----------



## tmmommy07

mrswichman said:


> Sonogram in 3 hrs...ahh so nervous and excited.

Yay! Good luck at your sonogram!


----------



## mrswichman

Just got back from Sonogram, and got put back to 6w3d which is okay considering we didn't really know when we conceived. Saw the heartbeat just flickering away :D
 



Attached Files:







424322_2482534083101_1845081443_1517630_759936462_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jac.

Yay! congratulations. What were you dating before, did you think?


----------



## mrswichman

Well i just when from LMP... so from that it said 8 weeks...but happened like week and half after that


----------



## SJDsMommy

As long as baby is healthy thats all that matters :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

I really want some right out of the oven chocolate chip cookies right now. I ordered some cookies from a friend of the family's kid (something he's doing for school) but they wont be in for a few more weeks. I usually love to make my own but I'm too lazy lately, maybe I'll pick some premade cookie dough up from the store later.


----------



## Jac.

Mmm, sounds like a good idea!


----------



## mrswichman

Turkey sandwich!!!!with lettuce and tomato, helmans mayo..pickles


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol that doesnt sound appealing to me at all


----------



## mizzapeychell

Hello everyone I am April and after 10 years of trying and one round of IVF I am 6 weeks pregnant. We are due October 29th :). The have said the baby implanted a little low so I am praying everything stays good.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats and good luck :)


----------



## sunshine1217

mizzapeychell said:


> Hello everyone I am April and after 10 years of trying and one round of IVF I am 6 weeks pregnant. We are due October 29th :). The have said the baby implanted a little low so I am praying everything stays good.

Congrats! That's a long time. I've not heard of implanting too low, is it something they saw on the ultrasound? I hope its all okay for you


----------



## mrswichman

mizzapeychell said:


> Hello everyone I am April and after 10 years of trying and one round of IVF I am 6 weeks pregnant. We are due October 29th :). The have said the baby implanted a little low so I am praying everything stays good.

wow 10 years.. i'm happy for you :D and H&H nine months :D


----------



## mrswichman

SJDsMommy said:


> Lol that doesnt sound appealing to me at all

lol i've been wanting it for alike aa week now


----------



## Jac.

Yuck to turkey sandwich! 

Congratulations April! Praying that everything goes well for you and baby for the next 7 and 1/2 months!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im making cookies :D


----------



## sunshine1217

no meat is sounding very good to me at the moment. i can only eat things that are either very bland or very spicy. weird, i know.:growlmad:


----------



## newlywedlife

mizzapeychell said:


> hello everyone i am april and after 10 years of trying and one round of ivf i am 6 weeks pregnant. We are due october 29th :). The have said the baby implanted a little low so i am praying everything stays good.

h&h 9!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

The only meat I really care for is beef. My hubby is making shish kabobs for dinner :)


----------



## Jac.

no meat for me at all! yuck. I am finally starting to tolerate smells again. Our roommate cooked sausage last night and I didn't have to leave the room...I almost liked it.


----------



## mizzapeychell

Thank you everyone and good luck to all of you as well. It took us a long time to get here :happydance:. Yeah on the ultrasound they said the baby looked a little low in the uterus and that it could be just the shape of the uterus, the way they were seeing it, or a sign of miscarriage. I am a little freaked out but I am not having any symptoms other than pregnancy symptoms. I have another scan scheduled next week.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jac. said:


> no meat for me at all! yuck. I am finally starting to tolerate smells again. Our roommate cooked sausage last night and I didn't have to leave the room...I almost liked it.

The only smell thats really been bothering me lately is charcol. It makes me cough and makes me want to puke lol but my hubby has been on a grilling spree lately..burgers, chicken, sausage and now shish kabobs for dinner lol im waiting for steak night ;) whenever that is lol.


----------



## mrswichman

lol mmm steak :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh..think I have heart burn :/


----------



## Jac.

Baby with hair! I don't know if I've ever had heartburn, what does it feel like?


----------



## Islander

pizza gives me the boke just now :( i found that out when i tried to eat a slice 2 nights ago...then again last night when OH put one in the oven...heave.


----------



## tmmommy07

I think I had heartburn once...when I was pregnant with my son very early on. I'm still not sure that's what it was but my DH said he was sure that's what it was. Of course, with really no heartburn, everyone said my son would come out bald as could be but I'll tell you, if he wasn't a boy, I'd have had enough hair to do pigtails on him!

Oh, and yay! I'm a prune now!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol I had no heart burn with my son but he came our with a little bit of hair, not much though but unfortunately it all fell out and hes still not got too much lol. I hope this baby has brown hair..long shpt cause neither hubby or I do but tons of our family does including both mybparents and grand parents and my hubbys mother and grandfather..


----------



## tmmommy07

There is still hope for a brown haired baby! As long as it works both ways...my sister and her husband both have really dark hair but both of their children have such light blonde hair that when you get it wet, it disappears! (I should note that there are NO blondes in our family and only her DH's half sister has blondish, but still darker, hair.)

My son never really lost any of his hair...it just seems to keep coming! But, I have extremely thick hair so he seems to be taking after me on that. Thank goodness too - hubby's family all has really fine/thin hair.

I'm kind of hoping for a girl this time and hopefully she will have really thick hair like mine too!


----------



## Jac.

My husband and I both have brown hair, when he was born he was pretty bald, little bit of blonde hair and he stayed blonde until he was about 3 or so then started to turn dark brown. I was born with thick jet black hair but it all turned a dark blonde and now it's just brown, so I have no idea what my baby's hair will be like.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol well as long as both parents have someone in the family even from generations back with brown hairbits possible, same with red and blond, its just not as likely.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im a dirty blond and my hubby is a red head. EVERYONE (or so it seems) aside from my husband and I thinks our sons hair is red too. What bit he has does have does get a reddish tint when he is outside under the sun, but otherwise its just as blond as mine and I have to put my hair up to his to make others see thAt. Even the dr when he was coming out said I can see his head and hes got red hair, after the next push it was oh no thats not red its blond. Lol. It bugs the crap out of me when people come up to me and say aww look at that little red head. Especially when they say it like I have no idea what color his hair is. Won't they all feel silly once his hair grows out lol. I mean if his hair really was red it wouldnt bother me.


----------



## tmmommy07

So I have to say that I'm totally frustrated! My husband wants to find out the sex of the baby and I really don't! You don't get too many suprises in life once your grown up. Besides, I have a ton of boy stuff and my sister has a ton of girl stuff so it won't matter either way. I don't even know why he brought it up...with our first, he didn't want to know. His mom pressured him into it then but now he wants to know, as he says, "in case it's a girl". As if it would be a problem if it were a girl! Just for that, I hope I'm pregnant with twin girls!

Sorry for the rant...just annoyed!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im sorry. I dont really know how to help you there. I couldnt imagine not finding out, and actually thinking of throwing a gender reveal party and announcing it in a cute way. We tried with my son but my parents were there for the scan when we found out and my dad blabbed the second the dr said it was a boy. For that reason I don't want him there this time. Hopefully you guys come to an agreement.


----------



## Jac.

SJDsMommy said:


> Im a dirty blond and my hubby is a red head. EVERYONE (or so it seems) aside from my husband and I thinks our sons hair is red too. What bit he has does have does get a reddish tint when he is outside under the sun, but otherwise its just as blond as mine and I have to put my hair up to his to make others see thAt. Even the dr when he was coming out said I can see his head and hes got red hair, after the next push it was oh no thats not red its blond. Lol. It bugs the crap out of me when people come up to me and say aww look at that little red head. Especially when they say it like I have no idea what color his hair is. Won't they all feel silly once his hair grows out lol. I mean if his hair really was red it wouldnt bother me.

My sister is dirty blonde, her husband has dark brown hair and her older son is blonde, while her youngest is coming in red, she thinks it will go blonde, and I think she is right. Maybe your boys hair will be strawberry blonde!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jac. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Im a dirty blond and my hubby is a red head. EVERYONE (or so it seems) aside from my husband and I thinks our sons hair is red too. What bit he has does have does get a reddish tint when he is outside under the sun, but otherwise its just as blond as mine and I have to put my hair up to his to make others see thAt. Even the dr when he was coming out said I can see his head and hes got red hair, after the next push it was oh no thats not red its blond. Lol. It bugs the crap out of me when people come up to me and say aww look at that little red head. Especially when they say it like I have no idea what color his hair is. Won't they all feel silly once his hair grows out lol. I mean if his hair really was red it wouldnt bother me.
> 
> My sister is dirty blonde, her husband has dark brown hair and her older son is blonde, while her youngest is coming in red, she thinks it will go blonde, and I think she is right. Maybe your boys hair will be strawberry blonde!Click to expand...



I dont think so, my hair never changed color and like I said if I held my hair up to his its the same color. Mine actually gets the reddish tint in the sun too bit since his is so short its way more noticeable. We'll see though :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm kind of worried about this subchorionic hemorrhage I have. I mean my dr didn't seem too concerned given its just a small one (hopefully it doesn't get any bigger). I don't really have any abnormal cramping, no spotting (I guess my body will probably just absorb it then). But after the day I have had I really don't know how I am supposed to be taking it easy..I mean I'm a stay at home mom with a toddler who will be 14 months in just two days I kind of have my hands full here. Like I mentioned earlier dr said not to lift anything over 10 lbs. I told her the only thing I really lift thats over 10 lbs is my son but I've been trying to sit down with him if I do. She said that was ok but to try and sit first and have him come to me. I've been trying that but honestly until monday, I didn't really notice how much I actually lift my son. He's a cuddler and loves to be picked up but he also loves to climb up on the chair to climb up on the table, or just climbs up on the coffee table and while he can usually get down on his own, he's stubborn and doesnt always listen..then he likes to climb up on the couch and play with the blinds on the window too..So yeah, I find myself picking him up a lot, and especially today! It seems like today he was climbing up on the table just so I would pick him up! I love holding my little man but at the same time I don't want to do anything that will make this hemorrhage worse =/ I don't want the new baby to be in any danger. I try to have my hubby do the lifting when he is able to but he works nights half the week and also goes to school so when he's home he's usually asleep unless its his day off. God forbid the dr put me on bed rest! =/ For now I am just trying to drink plenty of water and rest while I can. This is going to be a long 3 and a half weeks to my next ultrasound =/


----------



## sunshine1217

I have one, too. I was bleeding last week, when I got my scan last thursday it was 1 cm but yesterday it's shrunk to only about .5 cm. I've stopped bleeding, too. I think the bedrest was really good for the last week.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Dr didnt tell me how big mine was, she said it was small but didnt give a size. And I have to wait a whole month to get it checked out again


----------



## mrswichman

Sorry your going through so much...this she be a precious time, besides all the ms. I hope it all clears up for you and you have a healthy little bean :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopefully we all have healthy babies :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im taking my son to the aquarium today :) hes getting bored at home.


----------



## sunshine1217

SJDsMommy, did you have any spotting at all? I'm spotting again, very minimally though, and fairly brown. Hope it's okay b/c I don't get a scan until march 20.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Nope none at all. So far anyway. I only found out about the subchorionic hemorrhage when I had my ultrasound. They are doing a repeat ultrasound on april 5th I'll be 12 weeks. Part of me is expecting to have spotting but the dr said it could either bleed out or my body will absorb it guess its just a waiting game now.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey girls. read back a few pages.

I had spotting and cramps last wkend but my scan tues showed a 7wk 5 baby with a heartbeat. Measuring 2 days ahead :)

I'm so sick most days it's unreal. Worse at nights :(

But all worth it :) 

Hope everyone is good! Xxx


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im lucky enough to pretty much avoid morning sickness. Both pregnancies I only had it once, about the same time along and on both occasions it was because I hadnt eaten before bed lol. But I do have kind of a stomach ache quite a bit, nothing too bad though. I kind of wobdervif the dr maybe made a mistake though..cause I looked at my ultrasound pics and I dont see any spot on therevthat looks like a hemorrhage but then again im no expert lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

So the upper part of my stomach is hurting..like right under my breasts smack dab in the middle. Its not horrible but a little painful. It seems odd that I'd feel anything there yet..anyone else expiriencing that?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well I called the dr last night. She said it most likely isnt pregnancy related and to take a tums..(i really dont think its heart burn). Whatever I guess..


----------



## newlywedlife

SJDsMommy said:


> Well I called the dr last night. She said it most likely isnt pregnancy related and to take a tums..(i really dont think its heart burn). Whatever I guess..

That's where I get acid reflux pains, Tums helps if that's the cause :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Idk..it doesnt feel like it but whatever it is I have had it for about 4 days now. I did have heart burn a few days ago. I dont get it often but when I do its usually in my upper chest right under my neck. I guess im just weird lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

hi everyone, hope everyone had a good weekend :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Ok. So, at my first dr appointment yesterday I found out I have strep throat...then went across the hall for my ultrasound which was great! My only problem is that they bumped my EDD up to September 30th...which is 5 days sooner so that's awesome but I want to stay in this thread if y'all will allow that. It's just that I already have been talking with you and I like all of you!

The other part is the heart rate was 163. And she was extremely surprised at how clearly she could see the gender parts...she said she's never seen it that clear that early before but it sure as heck looked like a boy to me and her!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol boy parts and girl parts are extremely similar at this point but who knows :) and of course you can stay! Hope the strep goes away soon :)


----------



## Jac.

My first midwife appointment is today! yay!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

So how'd it go? :)


----------



## Jac.

It went well, didn't find out anything to exciting. First ultrasound is in 4 weeks and next midwife appointment is the day before that.


----------



## SJDsMommy

4 weeks is such a long time wait huh..i still have 3 weeks till my next one.


----------



## palangi

Hey ladies,

I am soooo confused. 

I started bleeding at 6 weeks (28/2/12), and after a scan at EPAU they confirmed that although my uterine lining was good, there was nothing there.

The nurse said that as it is my 3rd miscarriage, they wanted to do a blood test on the Friday, and another on the Monday.

On the Monday, they called me and asked me to go to the hospital so that they could do more tests, as my HcG levels had gone up.

Over the past 12 days, I have had blood tests every other day, and another scan. 

The scan showed a 19mm cyst on my right ovary, but again, nothing in my uterine lining, or tubes.

My levels have gone up. 203, 245, 212, 246, 290, 317, 365.

I guess the pregnancy is not viable from those levels, but they want to give me an injection of methotrexate to dissolve any tissue left.

After researching this drug, and reading the information they gave me from EPAU, I really, really don't want to have this injection.

My family have a strong history of fatal cancer, and I really don't want to be injecting drugs into my body that strong, that are still lingering around at least 3 months later?! 

They have also only ever administered the injection to 14 other women at the clinic.

I explained my concerns, and they were not very sympathetic. I am not convinced that from only 14 previous injections to other patients, they have enough knowledge of the drug. I mean - they said to all those ladies that thalidomide was safe, and look what happened there.

After speaking to the nurse, doctor and registrar at the hospital, they are adamant that I have no option other than to take the injection, and that if I don't - I am risking my life. 

A part of me thinks that it's cheaper and easier for them to administer the drug, rather than me having a laparoscopy - but I'm worried that they've just given me the hard word, and then sent me on my way - potentially to suffer a ruptured tube and possible death! :-(

Can anyone offer any advice or share their own experiences if they've ever experienced something similar?

Thank you for any help,

Melissa.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think you should find a new dr :/


----------



## Islander

Its used to treat breast cancer and arthritis. I injected it weekly for a year it was fine. Side effects after prolonged use. I am now happily and healthily pregnant  sorry about your loss :-( hugs xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I fell pg on methotrexate last year (accidentally) and lost the baby. I had to wait 3 ninths to TTC again. I have rheumatoid arthritis. Its mostly used for ectopic pregnancies. There is the option to wait to miscarry, take a tablet or a D&C.... I'd refuse the shot if was me


----------



## Dani Rose

I had a scan today and baby's heartbeat was gone :( 

Waiting to miscarry at home


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww im so sorry :(


----------



## palangi

Awww Dani Rose thank you for your advice. I'm so so sorry to hear about your scan :cry:


----------



## tmmommy07

So sorry for you Melissa (palangi) and Dani Rose! :hugs:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Requested an appointment for my 3d gender scan, justvwaiting for them to call and confirm (i requested online) told hubby it can be my mothers day present lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay scheduled for april 28th :)


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> Yay scheduled for april 28th :)

Yay! Hope you get to join team :pink: like you want!

AFM - I'm still hopeful that I will too!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Did you guys ever agree on whether to find out or not?


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm pretty sure I'm losing that battle...oh well! At our scan on Monday it looked boy...but it's early! I'm hoping for a girl. I want to buy all the pretty dresses and bows! That and how cool would it be for another girl in our family to drive tractors and farm!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol yeah at this point boy and girl parts are almost identical but who knows :) we just bought a carseat. Its not the one I wanted but its nice, cheaper. I was reluctant to buy it cause its slightly girly (i wanted to wait until we knew the gender to buy one but we happened to walk by it) but hubby thinks it could work both ways. Ill try to post a pic in a bit. Clothes are one thing, carseats are expensive lol we got it from a kid to kid though (kids thrift store)


----------



## SJDsMommy

heres a pic of it https://i40.tinypic.com/ehx2zq.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

thats very cute :D right now we are staying at my inlaws..but once we get in our place in april we are going to start the shopping


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks :) I cant wait to go clothes shopping if the baby is a girl :) cant believe ill be able to know in a month and a half! Seems so soon lol. Hope your move goes smoothly :)


----------



## mrswichman

me too lol! lol my whole family is calling my belly the girl name i really like. lol its quite funny


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol thats funny. My grandparents (and my hubby at first) thought we'd get to find out at the next ultrasound lol I'll only be 12 weeks! I mean we could ask what she thinks just for fun but 12 weeks is slightly too early lol.


----------



## tmmommy07

I think your carseat definitely could work either way!

Oh, my husbands grandma looked at our ultrasound pic and said "Oh it's a boy! I can just tell." The pics were actually fuzzy...short stuff wouldn't really hold still long enough to get good ones! Besides I tried to tell her that it was still too early to tell but she insisted she just knew. (Btw, with my son, she was just positive he was a girl! lol) I'll have to post a pic later...


----------



## tmmommy07

So, lets see if this works...this was from Monday :cloud9:! My husbands grandma swore it was the fetal pole pic that made her think it was a boy. I'm pretty sure she thought the leg was boy parts. (I swear if she would actually wear her glasses like she is supposed to then we would have problems...oh, wait, she doesn't wear her hearing aids either so she only hears bits and pieces too!)
 



Attached Files:







US3.12.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SJDsMommy

LOL! Oh wow :). Well you just have to wait and see.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Happy st patricks day! Make sure to wear green ;)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hmm wher is everyone today? Anyway I just thought of the cutest way to announce the gender of the baby. Since we will be finding out soon after easter, I am going to get either blue or pink peeps and put one inside a plastic easter egg and let people open it :D and I will post a picture of an open egg with a peep inside for facebook. I so cant wait! Just 6 more weeks!


----------



## mrswichman

That sounds so adorable...im trying to think of a cute way to announce the gender ,nothing clever yet. But i did have a dream the ultrasound had a blue and pink ribbon and for which ever gender it was thats the one she handed me and i took a picture on my phone and sent a mass sms


----------



## SJDsMommy

You could tie a ribbon around your bumb :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ah.. I meant bump lol


----------



## mrswichman

haha mu bumb may be bigger then my bump at the time of the gender scan, so i could fool people!! haha kidding :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ha! grr..I have a shopping urge again!


----------



## Jac.

I'm going to start shopping in 2 weeks. I'm 11-ish weeks now.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I got a few things..pacifiers, carseat an outfit and halloween costume that was on clearance ( too cute and for only $3 I couldn't pass it up) but if the baby is a girl my mom is going to throw me a baby shower since we only have boy stuff..so we have to some things for our registry


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> I got a few things..pacifiers, carseat an outfit and halloween costume that was on clearance ( too cute and for only $3 I couldn't pass it up) but if the baby is a girl my mom is going to throw me a baby shower since we only have boy stuff..so we have to some things for our registry

I saw a thing on The Bump.com that said people do a "Baby Sprinkle" instead of a Baby Shower for their 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and so on kiddos. I think I agree since every child should be celebrated! It was a neat idea because it was still a celebration for the new little one but even if it's the same sex, people could still give outfits, books, diapers (you know the stuff the you will still need) since you probably still have the big items already.

AFM- I've been getting my shopping fix with my husband's cousin! She's due in May and her shower is the 31st this month so I've been going to town for her! I've probably bought her way too much but oh well I'm having fun! :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah we still have some of the big things but we do need to get a few things too..we passed on some things when we were done with them for the moment..so we need a new jumperoo or exersaucer, a baby tub, and a new play mat. Then of course a couple new bottles and breast milk storage bottles, and blankets and clothes and all those little things..they sure do add up so its nice to have all the help you can get =P


Even if this baby is another boy we probably will have some sort of welcome baby party but it probably wont be as big as if we do an actual baby shower. I don't quite know a baby shower would play our right now though..both me and my brothers girl friend are pregnant right now and she is due about 9 days later..so If I have a girl and they have another girl, I get a baby shower but then they would be left out, if they have a boy and I have another boy that leaves me out..or one of us feeling akward having a baby shower for items we already have.. and if I have a girl and they have a boy I'm positive my mother would want to combine them, but I think that would just get confusing...and thats just one thing I wouldn't want to share =/ (confusing I know).

And hey maybe your hubby's cousin will return the favor ;)


----------



## Jac.

My SIL's shower is May 5th, and I'm really excited for it, but she doesn't know I'm pregnant. Actually, no one does and I don't really want to tell anyone, I'll just tell them if they ask, I'm afraid of stealing her thunder even though it's her 3rd and my first, but then if I don't tell her and she notices at the shower, that might be worse. I'll be around 18 weeks at her shower.


----------



## mrswichman

So Doctor office called and said that my Thyroid Test came back abnormal...Yay more to think about.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jac. said:


> My SIL's shower is May 5th, and I'm really excited for it, but she doesn't know I'm pregnant. Actually, no one does and I don't really want to tell anyone, I'll just tell them if they ask, I'm afraid of stealing her thunder even though it's her 3rd and my first, but then if I don't tell her and she notices at the shower, that might be worse. I'll be around 18 weeks at her shower.

Having been the on the other side of the thunder stealing bit I definitely.understand. They'll find out eventually though right?


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> So Doctor office called and said that my Thyroid Test came back abnormal...Yay more to think about.

Hope its nothing too serious!


----------



## mrswichman

me too, they want to test again in another 3 months. lol the woman who called didnt even know i was pregnant...like wtf?! and you are calling bout things in my file?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Some people..and 3 months? My god..and I thought 4 weeks for my sch was torture!


----------



## mrswichman

lol right. is a nuchal scan important? should i request one from my doctor to see if baby has down syndrome


----------



## SJDsMommy

Eh.. My dr offered me one for my next appointment but I declined. I'm having the ultrasound anyway for my sch but my son was born healthy and i'm still young so I declined to which my dr agreed with. its just more blood work I dont need. Its a personal choice really. When you're young and have no family history of birth defects/mental health issues or any reason to suspect any then theres probably no need. Just depends on your personal choice. Its another ultrasound though if you aren't already going to have one.


----------



## mrswichman

my doctor said i dont get my next ultrasound till the gender scan...which will prolly be 18 weeks...so long away!!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah, if it werent for my sch I wouldn't be getting one till 18-20 weeks as well. But thats why I am paying for a 3d scan at 16 weeks so I can know early like I did with my son. Maybe you could get one.


----------



## mrswichman

i could maybe...but i need to just make it to the 10 week before i make that decision


----------



## SJDsMommy

Seems like it takes forever huh


----------



## Jac.

I refused to get the testing done too. I think that if someone were to get negative news it would make them worry more. I'm young too. Just 21 so there would be no risk, really.


----------



## mrswichman

So i shouldn't worry about the Nuchal scan, alright :D but haha just to think about the 10week visit and the thyroid now, cause i dont know which way its going...:wacko:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I know its hard not to worry..just relax when you can and try to think positive. Distract yourself so tge days go by faster


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh! My hubby has a bad habit of drinking straight from the jug. Its not like we dont have cups.. I told him I don't care if its a petsonal sized bottle or if its the last of it but I don't want to offer guests drinks with his backwash in it and I don't want to be drinkin it either! So annoying! Its mostly juice I get for my son and milk..i cant take it anymore! But then his brothers do the same..his sisters dont though (they probably did when they were really little) I swear sometimes I feel like I am raising a big child


----------



## mrswichman

thats gross i think i'd smack my husbands head if he went to do that. Yuck. Soo at almost nine weeks how were you all feeling?? i feel great except for the occasional tiredness and constant restrooming. and lately my hips havent been feeling to great after sitting...probably not due to pregnancy.


----------



## Islander

starting to feel really sick. starving hungry but most food makes me feel ill!also, my cans are ridiculous!haha


----------



## mrswichman

Im gettting nausous occassionally not to bad...mostly when i start to get hungry which feels like always. My tata's aren't sore but nipples are still so very sensitive... Lol. No craving food , food isnt always appealing to me either...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im feeling fine other than being really tired. I noticed my bump got smaller :/ trying not to worry too much about that


----------



## mrswichman

i dont have a bump/bloat as being a bigger lady. do you still feel those "growing" pulls... it isnt like cramping but just idk like someones pulling something on your inside.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I never really did. But im kind of small and this is my 2nd pregnancy. I have actually felt the baby a couple times too. (I know hard to beleive but I even googled it to see if others had felt it so early) Nothing too powerful yet of course, and not often. But I know its not gas.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I do have quite a bit of pressure though.


----------



## Jac.

I still have twinges. But today I actually felt flutters...I don't know if that's possible, but it was just like little tinglies in my belly around my pelvic area....


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its definitely possible. I felt my first at 11 weeks, felt like a poke from the inside, then I didnt feel him any more after that for a few weeks.


----------



## tmmommy07

I swear I've been feeling mine this week!


----------



## mrswichman

i cant wait till i can feel mine move...ill being trying to get them to move all the time after that haha


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha yeah after I started feeling my son constantly my dr suggested that if I hadnt felt him move for a while to push and poke at him until he moves. He was funny he would be active all day one day, active on and off the next then seemed to be asleep the next and it just started all over. Its a great feeling when your baby moves :) and very interesting when you can see it


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm getting excited/nervous. I have about a week and a half left until my next ultrasound and only about 5 weeks and 2 days till we do our gender scan. Eek I hope this goes by fast!


----------



## tmmommy07

I do love being pregnant...but my instant gratification side of me wants this to go by quickly! Well, I want time to go by quickly between my appointments. I hate the waiting game. I guess it won't be too bad as my hubby's cousin is due May 7th so I have that to look forward to!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I can relate. I loved being pregnant with my son and I hope I have a great experience this time too but while I want time to go by quickly, especially to the gender scan, part of me is not ready for the actual birth..I still have my son to think about. I'm worried about how it will effect our routine and what not and how he will react. But I'll make sure to include him as much as possible :)

That being said, and I know its a bit early to think about but when the time draws near I think I have made up my mind. If my dr will go for it I want to proceed with an elective induction. After being on the border of pre eclampsia last time (high blood pressure but no protein in my urine) I'd just feel more in control this way I guess. My blood pressure has been normal this time so far (its still early though!) but it got so much worse at the hospital last time =/ I'll see how my dr feels about it. The hospital I'll be going to is one of those that does inductions at late night (my last was scheduled for 11:00 pm but they got busy and didn't get me in until 4:00 AM!) so I'll be asking her about the 13th then figure my baby would be born right on the 14th, so the exact due date :)

I think too far ahead! haha but better to be prepared I guess..as much as you can be anyway ;) other than this no birth plan cause it would likely go out the window anyway haha babies have their own ideas ;)


----------



## tmmommy07

Okay, I totally agree with you! I've already got everything planned for our delivery. I don't really subscribe to the birth plan either because I know it would go out the window. I do know that I WILL be having an epidural though - think what you will of me but I have a twisted pelvis as well as my lower 3 discs and my tailbone being twisted and cocked a little sideways. 

My doctor said as long as everything is going okay and the hospital has a bed then they will induce me as early as my due date! But, they do the same with inducing at night so it would actually be the night before.

I feel about like a mad woman since I have everything planned already! But, I'm somewhat of a planner and when it comes to my son I like to know what's going on and that he's in good care!


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy07 said:


> Okay, I totally agree with you! I've already got everything planned for our delivery. I don't really subscribe to the birth plan either because I know it would go out the window. I do know that I WILL be having an epidural though - think what you will of me but I have a twisted pelvis as well as my lower 3 discs and my tailbone being twisted and cocked a little sideways.
> 
> My doctor said as long as everything is going okay and the hospital has a bed then they will induce me as early as my due date! But, they do the same with inducing at night so it would actually be the night before.
> 
> I feel about like a mad woman since I have everything planned already! But, I'm somewhat of a planner and when it comes to my son I like to know what's going on and that he's in good care!

Wheres the like button when you need one lol. I definitely will be getting the epidural as well, not right away but once active labor kicks in or they go to break my water whichever comes first. I wasn't planning on getting one with my son and definitely feel like I could have gone through with it. But because of my high blood pressure they were afraid I may need a c section (luckily I didnt) but I wasnt about to be asleep when my baby was being born! I'll be doing it this time just as precaution not to mention the after pain was much worse I had a 2nd degree tear that swelled up so bad (TMI alert) that my vag looked like testicles for a week! LOL and took a good month or so to stop hurting so bad! So greatful for those frozen diaper "ice packs" the hospital had I was asking for a new one everytime a nurse came in lol!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh. I am exhausted. Woke up way to early with my son this morning (around 3 ish) and couldnt go back to sleep until right as he woke up again around 7. Havent had a nap and this kid took forever to go to bed. To top it off he stepped on my ribs about an hour ago when climbing up on me..it caused me to tense up and clench my stomach. now my stomach hurts :/.

Im off to get some much needed sleep. Have a good night ladies.


----------



## tmmommy07

It's funny - what you said about your tear...I TOTALLY understand! I had 4th degree tears (my son actually ripped my colon away from my rectum - TMI, sorry) and was in terrible pain for about 9 weeks! The ice packs are a godsend if you ask me!

When my son came out, he was facing kinda up and to the side a little and his right fist was at his left ear so his elbow was sticking straight out and tore a lot on it's way out!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ouch >.< hope you dont get a repeat of that this time!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Here we go again! I went to visit my grandparents yesterday and we stopped by the walmart near there house. Of course I ventured to the baby section :) I saw another cute baby girl outfit that I just loved! It was a pink sleep and play outfit with bumblebees all over it. I so wanted to grab it up but I didn't want them to think I am nuts for buying girly outfits before knowing the gender haha so instead I went down to my local walmart this morning figuring they would have the same outfit, but no..and I couldnt even find it online! I am so wanting to drive back over there to get that outfit in the morning! lol.. I need to channel this baby shopping to stock up on clothes for my son as he's going to need more 18 month and summer stuff..

but seriously..little girl stuff is just too irresistible! .. -sigh- only 5 more weeks till our gender scan :)


Soo..what are we craving lately ladies? for me its m&m minis! though I still can't shake this watermelon and arbys curly fries addiction.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies, I'm 12 weeks tomorrow! Due October 7th. My next ultrasound is on the 28th and I can't contain my excitement. The weird thing is I'm also worried. Not sure why, I guess there has been a lot of loss and negativity on some of the threads I've read. Im sure things are fine it's just nerve wracking waiting. This will be my second child, my son is going to be 14 mths on the 30th. Congrats to you all :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

My son is 14 months too :) Worrying is a natural thing, just a part of mother hood. I was looking into those cheap fetal heart monitors but the only one I can find that is cheap with good reviews is called angel sound, but I cant find it on any sites I trust..not to mention once the baby starts moving consistently I probably wont need it, I just want one now so I can be listening to it 24/7 and know baby is still ok ;)


----------



## Islander

angelsounds is on amazon...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I know quite a few ladies that bought and used the sonoline b and they say it's pretty good, they all found the baby fairly early.
Thanks :) I know it's natural just my first pregnancy I wasn't like this. I was more so excited I didn't really think that something could happen.
Are you looking forward to two under two? I know it'll be hard but I think fun


----------



## SJDsMommy

Islander said:


> angelsounds is on amazon...

I looked and couldnt find it on the us site.. :/


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> I know quite a few ladies that bought and used the sonoline b and they say it's pretty good, they all found the baby fairly early.
> Thanks :) I know it's natural just my first pregnancy I wasn't like this. I was more so excited I didn't really think that something could happen.
> Are you looking forward to two under two? I know it'll be hard but I think fun

i'll look into it. And I know what you mean I am far more worried this time lol. I always wanted my kids close in age, I know it will be hard, but even harder will be weaning my boob addicted son in a few months :( I dont want to yet but I dont want to be tandum nursing, or nursing while im huge..and I want to leave him some time to adjust still got a little time though. The night feeds are going to be hardest to stop.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hear ya about a boob crazed little boy. Mine i began introducing milk in a sippy cup at just before 13 months. He didnt want anything to do with it at first, now he'll take 2-3 2 oz cups per day, but still breastfeeds 5-6 times too. He sleeps through overnight 11 hours without issue, but the before bed and first am feeds will be his hardest to stop. I agree as I don't want to tandem feed either. I hear a lot of kids wean themselves once your about 4 1/2 to 5 months preggo as your milk will change back to colostrum. Here's to hoping the boys make it easy on us!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha we'll see! So I just called a sonography school after learning they will do a free ultrasound for you if you volunteer to let students use you as practice. Who doesnt want all the ultrasounds they can get? ;) hoping I can get one at 14 weeks or so. Cause I have my next ultrasound at 12 weeks (just one more week away!) Then my 3d gender scan (which im paying for) at 16 weeks then my next routine after that will be between 18 and 20 weeks with my ob. I love getting ultrasounds :D i'm just waiting on a,call back from the program director.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

SJDsMommy said:


> Haha we'll see! So I just called a sonography school after learning they will do a free ultrasound for you if you volunteer to let students use you as practice. Who doesnt want all the ultrasounds they can get? ;) hoping I can get one at 14 weeks or so. Cause I have my next ultrasound at 12 weeks (just one more week away!) Then my 3d gender scan (which im paying for) at 16 weeks then my next routine after that will be between 18 and 20 weeks with my ob. I love getting ultrasounds :D i'm just waiting on a,call back from the program director.

What a great idea, especially if you normally have to pay for ultrasounds, or hardly get one. I am lucky in ontario that I had one at 7w2d and my next one is on Wednesday 12w3d if I measure right. I'll also have a third one before even getting discharged to an OB at 28 weeks. I am so glad to have this healthcare covered but really we do pay for it in taxes.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Bitter sweet I suppose


----------



## mrswichman

Lucky ladies. I have to pay for my ultrasounds right now because my insurance deductible is so high.


----------



## SJDsMommy

That sucks :/


----------



## mrswichman

tell me about it i pushed out $200 for one


----------



## SJDsMommy

Eew.. :/


----------



## Jac.

Hopeful42nd said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Haha we'll see! So I just called a sonography school after learning they will do a free ultrasound for you if you volunteer to let students use you as practice. Who doesnt want all the ultrasounds they can get? ;) hoping I can get one at 14 weeks or so. Cause I have my next ultrasound at 12 weeks (just one more week away!) Then my 3d gender scan (which im paying for) at 16 weeks then my next routine after that will be between 18 and 20 weeks with my ob. I love getting ultrasounds :D i'm just waiting on a,call back from the program director.
> 
> What a great idea, especially if you normally have to pay for ultrasounds, or hardly get one. I am lucky in ontario that I had one at 7w2d and my next one is on Wednesday 12w3d if I measure right. I'll also have a third one before even getting discharged to an OB at 28 weeks. I am so glad to have this healthcare covered but really we do pay for it in taxes.Click to expand...

I'm opposite. I'm hoping for as minimal amounts of ultrasounds as I can get. I'd like one, but that would be satisfying enough. I'm getting my blood work done tomorrow. Yuck! so scared! I'm in Ontario too, so I don't have to pay either. I just moved from London, ON to a little south of Barrie, ON. I've had just one appointment and nothing else. My 2nd appointment isn't until the 11th.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Really why dont you want more than one?

So I just got home after taking my son out to the park, he fell asleep on the way home and its onlyva shortvdrive. I was so looking forward to taking a nap myself but he woke up when I layed him down..now he wants to play some more. Lovely..lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sjd'smommy- my son just did the same. Must be a boy thing to skip naps cause they are afraid they'll miss something.

Jac- I was gonna ask the same question. Why as few as possible ultrasounds? Up Barrie way huh? Lots of lakes up that way? Be good for summer! Anyone else dreading the heat while being really pregnant? I mean Aug and Sept are the worst for heat here, not gonna be fun.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I know I am..where I live it can get up to 120's° F or so in july/august.


----------



## mrswichman

yah. not looking forward to summer time...i thank heavens for Air Conditioners :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

And swimming pools!


----------



## mrswichman

oh yeah!!! lol :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wish I had a pool, I'll have to see if I fit in my sons baby pool, lol! :haha:
I can just picture giant preggo me barely fitting and knocking out all the water! Time to invest in a blow up pool!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol! Surely they have community pools around? I need a new bathing suit


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh. Why did I tell my mom I would go baby sit my nieces with her today..I have too much to do, and I really need to go food shopping but my hubby will have the car till 4:30 ish and my mom is picking me up at 4 ugh. Plus their parents usually get home really late from work. I guess I wasnt fully awake when she called. 

Speaking of which my family always calls at the most inconvenient time! usually when I am trying to put my son down for the night (or a nap) and yesterday my dad called when I was finally getting in a much needed nap..then about 5 minutes later my mom called! and actually right as I was about to fall asleep that ultrasound school called me back. They said they will put me on the list but they don't typically do the ultrasound until 18-28 weeks and they just had a class graduate but another will be starting clinicals soon.

I need to start putting my phone on silent when I go to sleep..lol


----------



## Jac.

I'm so sad! My eyes started to tear up. I went away for the weekend and my Uncle watched the house and today I decided I really wanted my frozen Ristorante pizza, and when I went to make it I discovered he ate it! I just can't believe how sad I am about it. So now I'm off to buy one.


----------



## SJDsMommy

LOL oh the things pregnancy hormones can do to you..pizza sounds really good though except I'd rather have garlic parmesan breadsticks from papa johns..those things are soooo good when they put enough butter/seasoning on them :) dip them in marina and they are amazing. Now I want some! lol.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mmm I love papa johns pizza, with the garlic butter sauce, yummy! I try not to order out as I have a bread machine, and fresh pizza rocks!
Yes we have community pools, lol, it's just hard getting me and him packed up to go. It's like I want an immediate fix. I'll survive I'm sure, pour some juice, berries and ice in my blender and live off that :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im looking forward to watermelon and lemonade :D


----------



## mrswichman

last night I ate watermelon with side drink of Sunkist. 
But lately I have been wanting Hot dogs and roast beef sandwiches


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Put down the toxic hotdogs! I can't eat those normally nor pregnant.
I ate a couple pickles and olives before bed, but I've always loved them :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Does anyone else feel like their nipples have made love to a cheese grater? Seriously..owww!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mine started hurting while DS eats just a few days ago, but that's the only time they hurt. It's like I am extremely aware he has teeth and they are scraping, even though he's doing nothing differently.


----------



## mrswichman

Pickles are Ew atm, to me...
Nipples Check...yes cheese grater... mostly when slipping into clothes and out


----------



## SJDsMommy

Happens to me when I get cold and therefor perky..warm showers and hot from the drier bras help..but sometimes I want to rip them off lol


----------



## Jac.

Mine are just itchy. I hate boobs. I had ginormous boobs before getting pregnant (H32) now I'm just disgusting. Guess I'll be getting a reduction after I finish nursing. Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jac. said:


> Mine are just itchy. I hate boobs. I had ginormous boobs before getting pregnant (H32) now I'm just disgusting. Guess I'll be getting a reduction after I finish nursing. Anyone else with this problem?

Wow.. Mine didnt get bigger with my son at all, not even when my milk came in. they dont seem any bigger this time either..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So I had my ultrasound done today.:happydance:
Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the lease accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
Two arms, two legs, one head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second US part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!

Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:

Oh and this is the bump pic i took about a week and a bit ago, I haven't changed much.


----------



## mrswichman

Jac. said:


> Mine are just itchy. I hate boobs. I had ginormous boobs before getting pregnant (H32) now I'm just disgusting. Guess I'll be getting a reduction after I finish nursing. Anyone else with this problem?

I was a DD46 to start...and i feel like they dont fit in anything!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mine went from C to DD then have decreased back to C to D for now. I'm fine with that.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Great pic :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Exactly one month from today..well minus a few hours, we find out the gender :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ooh that's early! I am excited, but not to pay for another scan early. We will find out may 15th, if baby co-operates of course. I really don't know what I'm hoping for, I'd like a girl this time, but another boy would be convenient and familiar.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol yeah, I'll be one day short of 16 weeks at the time. I was 16 weeks when I found out with my son as well. My gut says this baby is a girl and my hubby already refers to the baby as Emery (the girl name we have picked). I wouldn't be dissapointed with another boy but one of each would be perfect.

Did you get a picture of the babys little nub? If so you could test out the nub theory. I'm going to ask the ultrasound tech to get one if the baby is in a good position. Got my scan to check up on my sch on monday. Sooo close - finally!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nope, I just figure I'll wait till its a sure thing. Want to see if I get my hunch again, last time I was right. Just started saying he all the time when referring to baby, I couldn't explain it, just 'she 'felt wrong, 'he' fit.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Morning ladies, hows everyone doing today? :) I'm pigging out on m&m mini's haha.


----------



## mrswichman

Good, realllly wanting a hot dog...stomach is hating me right now...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Gross haha why dont you go get one?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm in the biggest funk today. It's cold out, I slept like crap, feel off, my son is fussy. I got a letter from our lovely government vehicle board saying they don't have proof of insurance or correct vin from my car. The paper they sent, my ownership, plate, vin, insurance all match. I bought the car new like 8 months ago, Wth? Someone is stupid, now I have to waste my time fixing it.
Nothing is going my way. I definately don't feel like making dinner. We are going to dinner adults only tomorrow night though, so, cooking it is.


----------



## mrswichman

haha after the hot dog crave...i wanted a whopper from BK.
My nose is soooo congested...its annoying me.


----------



## Jac.

Had my blood work today. Yuck. My arm hurts now like I pulled a muscle. I'm just waiting for a bruise. Funny though - the lady taking my blood had to start rubbing and tapping my arm because my blood would just stop. I think she drained all my energy because as soon as I got home I passed out. I'm having hotdogs for dinner (all beef, of course) but aren't hot dogs supposed to be bad for you while pregnant?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> I'm in the biggest funk today. It's cold out, I slept like crap, feel off, my son is fussy. I got a letter from our lovely government vehicle board saying they don't have proof of insurance or correct vin from my car. The paper they sent, my ownership, plate, vin, insurance all match. I bought the car new like 8 months ago, Wth? Someone is stupid, now I have to waste my time fixing it.
> Nothing is going my way. I definately don't feel like making dinner. We are going to dinner adults only tomorrow night though, so, cooking it is.


That really sucks :( I'm sorry! I hope you have a better day tomorrow and enjoy your night out :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> haha after the hot dog crave...i wanted a whopper from BK.
> My nose is soooo congested...its annoying me.


yummy. I like their new fries but I think the old ones were better.


----------



## mrswichman

yea i knowm the old ones use to be my favs. the burger wasnt even that great... haha no more bk for me...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jac. said:


> Had my blood work today. Yuck. My arm hurts now like I pulled a muscle. I'm just waiting for a bruise. Funny though - the lady taking my blood had to start rubbing and tapping my arm because my blood would just stop. I think she drained all my energy because as soon as I got home I passed out. I'm having hotdogs for dinner (all beef, of course) but aren't hot dogs supposed to be bad for you while pregnant?


Oh I know how that goes..blood work sucks. My arm always hurts after too and I usually get a small bruise but this dr's office knows what they are doing atleast. At the very beginning of my first pregnancy (almost my whole first trimester) my hubby was still in the Marines. (his 4 year contract ended as I hit the 12 week mark and we got our ultrasound the day before we left). The hospital on base was a navy hospital though and the guy doing my blood work had absolutely no idea what he was doing! it took him 5 minutes of fumbling with the needle to try and get it in my vein, another nurse (older and more expirienced) took over and got it done in less than 2 seconds. But by then the band on my arm had cut off my circulation big time, the blood came out pretty fast but they took 7 vials of blood from me and I almost passed out. I had to sit there for a while with a cup of water and a wet paper towel on my head.. but they gave me a fricken sticker -_- lol (of rex from toy story). I had a bruise for about 2 weeks =/ Wouldn't wish that on anyone!

Hope your next set of labs go better!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think I want to get some Papa Johns this week. Maybe on Monday for lunch, or maybe dinner after my son's swim lesson lol I signed him up for a free swim lesson at this place called swim kids. I figured it was something to do and I really want to go swimming :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Took this of the Mayo Clinic site for you hot dog ladies. 
'Cook hot dogs and processed deli meats, such as bologna, until they're steaming hot &#8212; or avoid them completely. They can be sources of a rare but potentially serious foodborne illness known as listeriosis.'


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My weakness is real mayo and caesar dressing, cause of the raw eggs. They are so yummy!


----------



## Jac.

Yea, I had about 6 or 7 viles taken today too. Though one of them she had to change because my blood just stopped coming and she had to start again. I didn't pass out or vomit! phew. I was feeling so nervous and nauseas, so I'm surprised. Thanks for the info on the hot dogs. I don't really eat deli meats, had a craving for a turkey sandwich in the early stages, but not now!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, got mine done then carried my son out with me, when I got to the car realized i had bled through the cotton ball taped on. Oops forgot your not supposed to life things with the arm after, but what choice do I have


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh yeah..i'm ignoring the drs orders not to lift anything over 10 lbs when it comes to my son. I tried to take it easy at first but really..you cant not lift your kid when their only 14 months


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, they actually told you that? Over 10lbs? I do all the time, my child, vacuum, garbage bags weigh more than that. If it feels like too much I leave it for DH. I rearranged outliving room a couple weeks ago, by myself while DH was at work, but we really don't have any really heavy furniture.

My doc just says don't overdo it and take breaks


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah because of my subchorionic hemorrhage. She put me on pelvic rest until its gone as well since either of those could irritate it. No bed rest but wants me to take it easy. She did give me the ok to continue breast feeding though so long as it doesnt cause cramping.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

An there is a medical reason. I was gonna say the ladies used to farm their field while pregnant in history, if they can do I I can.
Hope all goes well. So what does this medical issue mean for your pregnancy?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well its a small one last time they checked. My dr wasn't too concerned at this point. Its just a small pool of blood collecting where the baby implanted, in larger cases it can cause the placenta to completely detach and you would then lose the baby but in smaller cases they usually resolve themselves and even if the placenta has a little bit of detatchment it should reattatch itself after a while and things go on as normal. You could either bleed the clot out or your body will absorb it. I haven't noticed any blood so it could have gone away, stayed the same or even gotten bigger, I will see what the dr says monday after my ultrasound.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh okay, I had that my first pregnancy. Very small pool of blood noticed at 12 w ultrasound. I never saw any blood which is all they told me to watch for. It resolved itself within two months which is good causes was very preggers in winter and we got lots of snow I had to shovel to leave the house. We got a lot that winter.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I wish it snowed here lol. So my dad just did this test on me. He said hes been right 3 times so far but he dropped a piece of paper on front of me apparently if it goes to your left its a boy of it goes to the right its a girl. It went to the right :D just an old wives tale I know but gives me hope lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Woo hoo! Finally getting my papa johns fix tonight. begged hubby to go pick some up lol I couldn't wait till Monday!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Got a nice steak with peppercorn brandy sauce tonight, yummy.
Was nice to get out for a while sans baby.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yummy, steak :D

I so want to take a nice bath right now but I read somewhere that pelvic rest includes tub baths because the water could irritate the cervix..i dont understanf that. My dr didnt go into detale about the restrictions of pelvic rest, she just said no intercourse. I cant even call to ask as the office has closed by now and I dont want to bother the dr on call just for a bath. Come on monday, get here faster!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hows everyone feeling as we all transition (or are about to) into the 2nd trimester? :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I still feel pretty crappy. Tired, a bit grumpy, feeling bigger, still nauseated at times. Just want my energy back! You?


----------



## CantWait_xx

I'm due 21st October :thumbup: just waiting for my first scan though so could change by a few days :) good luck to everyone :flower: xox


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats and good luck with the scan Cantwait!


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm doing great! If I could quit having non-pregnancy crap happen then I'd be even better!

Went to my hubby's cousin's baby shower today...she wasn't there though. She gave birth Thursday night 5 weeks early. Her and baby are well though! He was only on a respirator for about 24 hours and they are introducing a bottle of breast milk either this evening or in the morning.


----------



## SJDsMommy

glad to hear they are doing well! i am ok just really tired as well, trying to be patient until monday.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I want to go on vacation!


----------



## Islander

ugh, i feel dreadful!im soooo sick, cant eat anything feel tired, sore boobs, sore ears... 2nd tri cant come soon enough!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Islander said:


> ugh, i feel dreadful!im soooo sick, cant eat anything feel tired, sore boobs, sore ears... 2nd tri cant come soon enough!

That doesnt sound fun at all! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry your so rotton Islander.

I still don't feel amazing but at least the heavy symptoms have become mild, except for the tired thing. There is so much I want to do and just can't get moving to. My DH is making me angry lately. Evenings during the week he does nothing, all weekend he does nothing, maybe will wash a couple plates after lunch. All while I vacuum, dust, mop, cook, clean, feed baby, change baby, play with baby, do laundry and fold it. Grrr, he needs to realize I don't get days off , or nights off, this needs to be shared!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Sorry your so rotton Islander.
> 
> I still don't feel amazing but at least the heavy symptoms have become mild, except for the tired thing. There is so much I want to do and just can't get moving to. My DH is making me angry lately. Evenings during the week he does nothing, all weekend he does nothing, maybe will wash a couple plates after lunch. All while I vacuum, dust, mop, cook, clean, feed baby, change baby, play with baby, do laundry and fold it. Grrr, he needs to realize I don't get days off , or nights off, this needs to be shared!


Oh I know how that goes. My hubby doesnt help out either.. He has never given our son a bath aside from when the nurse showed him how at the hospital whrn he was born, has changed maybe 15 diapers max his whole life, doesnt feed him meals unless he's sharing his food, doesnt do bedtime unless I leave the baby with him and go to bed myself..and half of the time I end up waking up an hour later to a crying child.. And I get all the housework. Not fair. Ugh..men.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's funny, other ladies tell me 'oh just leave everything, he'll get sick of it and start cleaning it himself.' nope, been there tried that. He will leave it until the sink and counters are full of dishes, the tables are covered with stuff, there is no bedroom floor to walk on as there are clothes dirty everywhere, etc. It gets disgusting! It might have been okay before there was a child around but I can't let it get like that again. Plus he would just wash the one dish, or smell amount of clothes that he needed, screw the rest. Why do we put up with it?
I had to laugh when you mentioned the bath thing. Mine has only done it 4 times because I made him, his excuse is that it hurts his back to get down to the floor like that, and he doesn't want to smell like baby soap and cream. Whatever!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yep I've tried that too..he just complains that I am being lazy and need to clean -_- pft.


----------



## mrswichman

i think i realized what im craving...those stinking Riddle Skittles...


----------



## Jac.

Oh yum, sounds tasty. What's a riddle skittle for us Canadians. I've heard of skittles which you made me want...sour skittles...but what's a riddle skittle?


----------



## mrswichman

its fruity skittles...
comes in a blue pack...they are amazing :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

For whatever reason this makes me want a lemon jolly rancher. Too bad they replaced them with blue raspberry. Lemon was my favorite!


----------



## Jac.

I love love love blue raspberry flavoured anything!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ohh the day is almost here! My next scan is tomorrow! My appointment is at 9:50 am, (its currently 7:24 pm here) I will post pictures when I can :) Hubby and I are likely going on a date night (or afternoon, havent decided yet) tomorrow as well so I dont know if it will be after my appointment or later in the day but I'll let you all know how the appointment/scan went after wards :) I can get on here with my phone but I dont think I can post a picture, itd be easier to do from home anyway. 

My son missed his morning nap. I think he's transitioning himself to one nap instead of 2, or maybe its just a phase who knows but he fell asleep around 3:30 and napped for a couple hours, woke up for maybe 20-30 minutes, clearly needing to go back to sleep but I tried to get him to wake up. He calmed down while I gave him a bath, thinking that would wake him up a bit but then he went right back to tired and grumpy as soon as I got him out and dressed. He went back to sleep about an hour ago so I will probably be in for a rather early morning again. Can't believe I am saying this so early but I guess I better go eat and get myself ready for bed too or I will be even more tired. Hopefully he doesnt wake up too early!


----------



## SummerFairy

Hi! I'm Eve and i just found out that I'm due Oct 31st with my first. i was wondering if I could join you ladies? I need a ton of support and this has been such a great site so far.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Of course! Welcome. We're a small little group here but anyone is welcome :)

Anyways off to bed for me. Ill probably be up at 2 or so..bleh :/ hopefully not!


----------



## mrswichman

SummerFairy said:


> Hi! I'm Eve and i just found out that I'm due Oct 31st with my first. i was wondering if I could join you ladies? I need a ton of support and this has been such a great site so far.

WElcome :D and Congrats:baby: :happydance:


----------



## tmmommy07

SummerFairy said:


> Hi! I'm Eve and i just found out that I'm due Oct 31st with my first. i was wondering if I could join you ladies? I need a ton of support and this has been such a great site so far.

Welcome! Congratulations as well! :flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just a few more hours ladies :) I'll post the pictures when we get home after the dr, hubby and I decided to go out after my son's swim lesson which is at 4:30 I think..i wrote it down somewhere (I wonder if they'll make me dunk him..) 

And surprisingly my son is still sleeping! He did wake up about 1:30 or so, so I just shut his door and layed down in his room while he played for a while (and wandered over to me a couple times to see if the milk bar was open..lol) he passed out probably around 3 again, woke up at 6 when his dad came home because he heard the door open but went right back to sleep and is still sleeping. Little lazy butt but hey I don't mind, I got to sleep longer than I thought I would and even got my shower in :)

Anyway must keep myself busy until we leave. Not looking forward to drinking almost an entire liter of water an hour before my appointment. It hurts to drink that much water in the span of 10 minutes or so =/ and last time when I finally got to go to the bathroom, I came back out and 3 minutes later I had to go again! Oh boy..its worth it though :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I hope this scan is as good as my 12 week scan with my son, with him they did a vaginal ultrasound and these drs here did an abdominal at 8 weeks so who knows. Can't wait to see and compare the pics though, with my son you could clearly see everything, even that he was flipping us off lol. I'm excited :D (still a little nervous about the sch though)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hardly drink the amount of water they tell you. With my son I did the first abdominal and she told me I had to go relieve myself as my bladder was too full. Now I just drink a small water bottle before going and it's elworked just fine.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Baby looks great! sch is completely gone too :) Heart rate is 176 and measures right on track at 12 weeks and 1 day. I did get to see the nub though I couldn't really tell if it was pointing up or not, baby was kind of curled up when she showed me. We also caught the baby sucking it's thumb at one point. He/she rolled over, waved and what not too, not too much crazy movement though. Glad I can relax now knowing everything is ok :)

Here's a picture :) https://i41.tinypic.com/w82usn.jpg


----------



## Jac.

So cute! I can't wait for my first ultrasound, I wish it was a little later though, then maybe they could tell me the sex!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah so cute! So since your cleared guess you'll be taking a bath now? I would!


----------



## SummerFairy

Great pic! i think it's so exciting to get to see LO! I had my first scan at 9 weeks and have an appointment for an NT scan at 12 weeks. What's the differance? I also have a cystic fibrosis test the same day. Has anyone else had one?


----------



## tmmommy07

Love the pic! I always love getting to see my little wiggle worm!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Ah so cute! So since your cleared guess you'll be taking a bath now? I would!


Absolutely, soon as I get a chance, been busy today just got home from our date night and ready to go to bed now. Hubby got called in to work.


----------



## SJDsMommy

SummerFairy said:


> Great pic! i think it's so exciting to get to see LO! I had my first scan at 9 weeks and have an appointment for an NT scan at 12 weeks. What's the differance? I also have a cystic fibrosis test the same day. Has anyone else had one?


Your 9 week scan was to get an accurate due date and to make sure baby has developed well, they also check for multiples. The NT scan is usually done at 12 or 13 weeks, its an optional ultrasound used to check for downs syndrome. I refused that part as I am still young and my first came out healthy, no known birth defects on either side either. So I didn't see the point. But what they do is measure the baby's neck on the ultrasound and draw some blood from you. Then they use both to determine how likely it is the baby has downs syndrome. Its not invasive to the baby at all.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh I am freezing :/


----------



## SummerFairy

SJDsMommy said:


> SummerFairy said:
> 
> 
> Great pic! i think it's so exciting to get to see LO! I had my first scan at 9 weeks and have an appointment for an NT scan at 12 weeks. What's the differance? I also have a cystic fibrosis test the same day. Has anyone else had one?
> 
> 
> Your 9 week scan was to get an accurate due date and to make sure baby has developed well, they also check for multiples. The NT scan is usually done at 12 or 13 weeks, its an optional ultrasound used to check for downs syndrome. I refused that part as I am still young and my first came out healthy, no known birth defects on either side either. So I didn't see the point. But what they do is measure the baby's neck on the ultrasound and draw some blood from you. Then they use both to determine how likely it is the baby has downs syndrome. Its not invasive to the baby at all.Click to expand...

Thanks I had no idea and had to look it up.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Omg I am absolutely starving at the moment. My son is still sleeping so I don't want to move and wake him till he's ready


----------



## SJDsMommy

I know how that goes lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok gross situation here but is anyone else having a dandruff problem? I dont understand. With my son my hair was shiney and soft but I got horrible split ends, this time I just have horrible dandruff and its bugging the crap out of me! I always take my prenatal, blood work shows my iron level and everything looks great too. I have tried switching shampoo about 3 times, each time it gets better for a day or 2 then goes back to flaky but my hair isnt dry, just my scalp. I even got some expensive organic tea tree oil shampoo which I have heard is great for dandruff. I don't know what to do anyore. I never really had a dandruff problem before, mean i'd get it occasionally but nothing horible like now but it started right around the time I got my bfp so its been going on a while. :/ nasty


----------



## mrswichman

i too have had dandruff and normally my hair is so very healthy and shiny...idk what to do about it cause if i try and use different off brands of head and shoulders i break out seeing im allergic to something in it.


----------



## SJDsMommy

annoying isn't it?


----------



## Jac.

Yes! I've noticed this exact thing, my hair is nice except my scalp! (and a few split ends) It just started happening about 3 weeks ago or so, I think it may be because I am using shampoo that I didn't buy, so it's not what I would normally use. It's gross. It's not itchy, just a lot of dry scalp. It seems to go away when I wash my hair, but I do not want to wash my hair every day, it's not good for it.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I have to wash mine everyday or it gets oily and looks gross, plus now the dandruff gets worse if I dont. No idea what to do :/


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Every try dry shampoo for the roots? It was suggested to me as I currently get gross at the roots after a day. Haven't tried it yet


----------



## newlywedlife

Hopeful42nd said:


> Every try dry shampoo for the roots? It was suggested to me as I currently get gross at the roots after a day. Haven't tried it yet

Dry shampoo is amazing!! Try Alterna Caviar Dry Shampoo, it makes your hair smell nice, takes away oil and adds volume!! I have dark hair so I normally put the dry shampoo in at night since it leaves a white tint then by the morning I have fresh normal looking hair!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

newlywedlife said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Every try dry shampoo for the roots? It was suggested to me as I currently get gross at the roots after a day. Haven't tried it yet
> 
> Dry shampoo is amazing!! Try Alterna Caviar Dry Shampoo, it makes your hair smell nice, takes away oil and adds volume!! I have dark hair so I normally put the dry shampoo in at night since it leaves a white tint then by the morning I have fresh normal looking hair!! :)Click to expand...

Hmm I'll see if they sell that here. I was told to use batist (I think that's what it's called anyways) as its old and been around for many years, has staying power for a reason.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Looks like its a common issue lol. I've heard of dry shampoo but id rather just wash my hair..


----------



## mrswichman

ok so Ladies I have been thinking about this more and more...It's not common for MC to repeat themselves in the same fashion...right? like my first one I went in for 10 week scan and they said baby quit growing at 7 weeks...I ended up Naturally MC at my 12 week mark...
I doubt that it can happen twice the same way...


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm sure its possible but highly unlikely. Hope this one sticks for you :) when is your next scan?


----------



## mrswichman

End of may


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It could but doesn't mean it will. Babies stop developing when something is wrong. The body somehow knows things are not favorable and just stops growing the little one. It is such an unfortunate thing but it's a pretty low likelihood st this point. It sounds like you are crazy nervous about that 12 week scan. Things should go fine. Can you go pop by your regular docs and ask if he/she could use the Doppler on you for a heartbeat reassurance? Might help ease your mind till that ultrasound. :hugs: here's to a healthy baby


----------



## mrswichman

Just went to doctor tuesday, they said since im overweight they wont do doppler at this point


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats messed up


----------



## mrswichman

you're telling me...he didn't even try...but whatever as long as No bleeding or whatever occurs then I'll be a happy mommy


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think that's bull too. He should have tried


----------



## SJDsMommy

Happy easter everyone :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

14 weeks today! That round ligament pain has started. Hope everyone had a good Easter. I had a nice brunch and my 14 month old was good in a restaurant for an hour and a half, what a gift!


----------



## tmmommy07

My doctor wouldn't even try to find the heartbeat with a doppler until I was 14 weeks and even then he only foud it for all of 5 seconds and said did you hear that and was done. I was so frustrated! On a side note, they waited so long because I'm overweight too.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Overweight or not you should have the same privledges and rights as all pregnant women. I would say that to those docs next time, or next child, it might show them you are not afraid to complain and they will do what you ask.


----------



## tmmommy07

I've already decided if this next appointment doesn't go better then I'm switching doctors. I don't really want to because he's been my doctor for almost 3 years and has been wonderful...it's actually his nurse I have the biggest problem with.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Could always request a different nurse.


----------



## mrswichman

Happy Easter :D and Happy 15 weeks for you :D

How were you guys feeling at 11 weeks? I feel Tired and just restroom frequently...not as much as 6 weeks though. Just waiting to start feeling "bigger" than normal.:blush:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think I was still sick/nauseous then.


----------



## tmmommy07

At 11 weeks, I was just finishing up being exhausted all the time but that was my only symptom! Well, my only pregnancy related symptom.

And thanks for the happy 15 weeks!

My doctor's office is a little different than some. He only has the one nurse...but I do plan on talking with him this time because she's terrible about communication, scheduling, and she really just doesn't seem interested in patients in general. She's only been his nurse since just before Christmas and I'm getting really aggravated with her. I posted on another thread my experience at my last visit...I'll try and find it so I can copy and paste it.


----------



## tmmommy07

I was pretty upset that day so I was on a bit of a rant...but, this is what I posted in the other thread:

My appointment last week was really screwy...boring but screwy. Although, I was there for almost 2 hours we didn't really do anything!

1st - I waited for about 20 minutes in the waiting room (pretty typical on Fridays)
2nd - I waited for 35 minutes in the room
3rd - A student walked in and asked me a million and one questions - couldn't get the heartbeat - said he got it but I know it was mine as it was way too slow for baby that and the doctor got the same one and said it was mine.
4th - waited another 40 minutes
5th - My doctor came in asked the same set of questions that the nurse and the student had asked - got the heartbeat of the baby for all of 5 seconds and didn't even try again! I asked about the nuchal blood draw since they were supposed to do the measurement if I was far enough at my dating scan. He told me they hadn't even done the measurement so there was no point in the blood test! He told me that by the time they would be able to get me in for an ultrasound, it would be too late for sure. I know I'm young but I've had to take quite a bit of medications due to non-pregnancy problems and I'm concerned about any problems for LO.

UGH! I was so frustrated!


----------



## tmmommy07

Don't think I'm too bad of a person for my rant! I was in a really crappy mood that day to top it all off. I promise, normally I'm a pretty happy carefree kind of person!

And happy 13 weeks and happy 11 weeks and happy 14 weeks! Where has time gone?! Seems like yesterday I was only 6 weeks and time seemed to drag!


----------



## SJDsMommy

hahaha oh you have every right to rant all you want, blame it on the hormones - whether or not they are the culprit ;) its ok for you to blame it on being pregnant, but not anyone else lol my hubby blames every little thing on me being pregnant..gets soooo annoying! 

Hopefully your next appointment goes better. I usually have a very short wait in the waiting room, maybe 5 minutes or so but I usually do wait a good amount of time for the dr, probably 20 minutes or so (well she's a nurse practitioner actually but so far I really like her) last time was different though, I waited for about 20 minutes in the waiting room before being called in for my ultrasound, the first time the technician called me in the second I sat down, my hubby hadn't even gotten there yet as he was letting our son walk and told me to go ahead and they would catch up, I was hoping for a quick wait again, but no luck. Then I had to wait another 10 minutes or so for the nurse to call me in, the dr came in about 5 minutes later. She didn't really stick around too long, just said my sch was completely gone asked if I was feeling sick at all, had any bleeding, or had any questions/concerns. She seemed in a rush but I guess they were just running behind. 

Hope everyone had a great easter :) We went to my brother's place this year, they had steak, burgers, brats and hot dogs. Along with various other sides you'd typically find at a bbq. My mom got all the kids chocolate bunnies, marshmellow eggs, and peeps. 

So that means my son got way too much candy this easter lol his basket I made him consisted of 12 eggs (I put goldfish crackers, gerber yogurt melts, and m&m minis in them) a huge reeses egg, a chocolate bunny (so he ended up with 2 since my mom got him one too) a frog with bunny ears (looks totally evil too!) and it came with some mini cadbury eggs.. and a set of PJs. I'd say he had a pretty good easter lol. He went to an easter egg hunt at a park yesterday too and got a bunch of candy there..nothing good and really nothing he can eat, its mostly taffy like things..like off brand fruity tootsie rolls, and carmel squares lol and sweet tarts. I did give him those. Been a pretty good weekend :)


----------



## Jac.

At 11 weeks I was EXHAUSTED! Occasionally nauseas, and had a lot of food aversions. Things are regulating now...

I have no idea about waiting, as my ultrasound isn't for another 9 days, but with the last pregnancy I waited about 5 seconds and I was in and done the ultrasound, but then waited about 2 hours for the Doctor to get there and read my results. 

How was everyone's easter? I want to my husbands parents on Saturday and that was a little awkward, but not near as bad as expected...We did not announce the pregnancy, but his mom did ask when we were leaving, at least it wasn't in front of the whole family! Then on Sunday we went to my sisters with my parents and my uncle...my sister's husband has these off-the-wall moments where he just always always always has to be angry or fighting with someone, and yesterday my uncle was sharing a story about the church where my sister and her husband attend and he FLIPPED right during dessert and then stormed outside for a cigarette and went into their bedroom the remainder of the night....It was sufficiently awkward, but sadly not the first time he's been incredibly irrational. I felt so sorry for my sister, too. She went to so much trouble and he sort of ruined the night. If it were my husband I would have followed him and told him to get back at that table and apologize to my family, but sadly she's to afraid of him leaving. The worst part is he goes on these rage spurts at my sister in front of their kids all the time...Then again, she can drive the guy nuts! Well, sorry for my little rant, there. 

Anyways, Happy Easter!


----------



## newlywedlife

Hi ladies!! I'm 12 weeks now and feeling slight stretching, anyone else feel this? Almost like there is "something" down there now ha-ha


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its normal :)


Omg I am so fed up with my grandmother. Every time I see her she tells me I need to stop nursing my son. (and now shes adding "so theres some left for the new baby"..uhhh yeah it doesnt work like that.) I usually ignore it or tell her I plan to stop at 18 months but she thinks I should just up and quit right now, infact she wanted me to stop when he turned 6 months old. I dont know how much more of this I can take. I get that shes old and stubborn but just cause she couldnt breast feed doesnt mean she can ruin the expirience for me. Some people are so uneducated it isnt even funny. I swear if she does it one more time I am going off on her. She has no say in how I raise my child. Its getting ridiculus!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Print out the evidence and recommendations you should continue. Next time she opens her mouth just say 'I'd like you to know what I do before offering me advice' and give it to her. :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ive tried explaining it to her, saying experts reccomend going to 2 years then as long as mutually agreed but she just says no I dont think so. I doubt printing it out would change her mind :/


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Then go the harsh route. Next time say 'no, your 1940's opinions are not valid, so you may as well stop offering em to me.' LOL
Would love to see the look on her face.


----------



## SJDsMommy

LOL! Well obviously I dont want ro be rude to her but if she keeps telling me what to do with my kid, I may have to in order to get the point across.


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, all I have to say is GOOD FOR YOU! Most people can't breast feed at all much less for 18 months or 2 years. So, you do it as long as you are comfortable! Remember what they say, BREAST IS BEST!


----------



## mrswichman

oh man...what a long day at work...just to get off and get a Text from my mom... called her and found out she has breast cancer...i don't need this stress right now...not at this last couple weeks... i want to pull my hair out and cry in a pillow.:cry:


----------



## Jac.

So sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## mrswichman

Thanks! what did your tummy feel like at 11+ weeks


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww :( im sorry! Hopefully they can cure it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's terrible news. My grandmother had cancer while I was pregnant and it was so hard to face. It gave her a reason why she was fighting though, she would always say 'I can't go yet, I have another great grandchild on the way'. It made me smile. 
I sincerely hope it was caught early enough to fight quickly and aggressively. :hugs: good luck!


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope your mom does well through treatment. I totally understand how you feel. It is very difficult for a close relative to be facing cancer - especially a parent. :hugs:


----------



## Jac.

mrswichman said:


> Thanks! what did your tummy feel like at 11+ weeks

My tummy had a small bump, and I was pretty exhausted and nauseas on and off. I also had a lot of food aversions, most things are better now, though I am still vomiting occasionally...like today...ugh. How are you feeling?


----------



## tmmommy07

So, I hate to change the subject but I had to tell you ladies...

In the town about 10 miles from mine (one I travel to all the time), there were reports of a peeping-tom. The sheriff's department sent out a few deputies to check it out only to find out it was a deer looking in people's windows! They were able to even get so close to pet the deer! They loaded it up and took it elsewhere and set it free...now my only thought is that if this deer already likes to peep through windows, won't it just start looking through other people's windows? I think they just decided it was best that another county deal with the peeping-tom deer! I love how they passed the buck on this one! Oh, "pass the buck" - how ironic!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hahaha oh wow! thats funny :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

:haha: wow, I would think people could tell the difference between a deer face and a human face, lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha - Agreed!


So my drs office called and the nurse practitioner I have been seeing won't be in town during the week of my next scheduled appointment :( So they scheduled me with a different dr..I really don't like the idea..I may call back and see when she _will _ be avaliable just as I'm really not comfortable with the idea of changing drs for one appointment..


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sooo yeah just called the dr's office to tell them I'd rather just stay with the same person, they rescheduled me but not without adding "Just so you know, she's just a nurse practitioner so she won't be doing any deliveries" Uhh DUH? I knew that much, but even with my previous dr's office the 2 drs I had been seeing (the only 2 drs that work at that location that regularly deliver at my preferred hospital) weren't the ones who delivered me, the on call dr did. Fortunately for me she was very nice..but I kind of figured its a whoever is avaliable at the time kind of thing when delivery day comes. Maybe I'll switch over to an actual dr as the time gets closer, maybe not. I just like this provider so far.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Where I live we go through our family doc until about 28 weeks when our care is transferred to an OB. It's okay though you don't get to know the OB as long as you'd like to. My family doc delivered me, but they don't do that anymore. I want a diff OB this time, mine last time was nice but he made me feel like he'd forgotten my chart I the last weeks and really should have induced me early.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats odd..see I feel like sticking to the same dr, they get to know your pregnancy and can better care for you.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I don't mind it. In the beginning it's about taking care of mommy, my doc knows me best. Then during the time frame of baby getting larger and able to survive outside the womb, it becomes about that baby, hence the obstetrician. They just specialize in babies so it makes sence I guess.


----------



## mrswichman

Jac. said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! what did your tummy feel like at 11+ weeks
> 
> My tummy had a small bump, and I was pretty exhausted and nauseas on and off. I also had a lot of food aversions, most things are better now, though I am still vomiting occasionally...like today...ugh. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I feel good except very tired...very full alot...but still hungry lol, and useing restroom quite frequently still


----------



## SJDsMommy

went to the store yesterday..got a whole lot of nothing lol so hungry..think I better go alone next time.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, my guy is pretty good at the grocery store, besides that I have to keep picking up toys he thrown. Lol. He likes sitting like a big boy in the cart, and I just socialize and ask his opinion on everything. Plus when I drive the cart around I make race car noises so that definately puts a smile on his face!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its not my son, hes great at the store, its my hubby thats the problem lol. He gets all the expensive crap that only lasts a couple days, and he gets tons of drinks and chips and thats about it. Then because I know we've already spent too much i dont get much of what i want.. So we practically have nothing to eat after 3 days or so lol..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, oh, I see. My DH sulks if I make him come. He's always like hurry up, people are bugging me. I ask him what kind of something he want, he just says, whatever you want. Your right too, he always buys chips! I can take my time and review labels and prices alone, then he can do the heavy lifting once I get home.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ha now that sounds like my dad! Doesn't like to be anywhere very long haha. Men..lol

EEK ladies, getting super excited! only 17 more days till we can know what this baby is! =) I'm like bouncing all over the place when I think about it. Seems so soon already! I know with my son it dragged on and on getting to that day.

And can you believe it? Ladies who conceive this month will be due in January of 2013.. Holy crap I can't believe it! We are all making progress here :D Hope everyone continues to have healthy pregnancies :)


----------



## Jac.

How far along will you be at your gender scan? is it a private 3D scan? I will be 15+2 at my first ultrasound and I'm so excited to see the baby and I'm really hoping to find out the gender. I had a midwife appointment today and heard the baby kick! he didn't like the doppler...or she I guess, I just think it's a boy.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jac. said:


> How far along will you be at your gender scan? is it a private 3D scan? I will be 15+2 at my first ultrasound and I'm so excited to see the baby and I'm really hoping to find out the gender. I had a midwife appointment today and heard the baby kick! he didn't like the doppler...or she I guess, I just think it's a boy.

I will be one day short of 16 weeks, they'll tell you as early as 15 weeks at this place. It is a separate practice that only does pregnancy related ultrasounds. They are a 3d/4d clinic, with my son they checked for gender in 2d then did the 3d/4d stuff.

They should definitely be able to tell you at your ultrasound if you ask, assuming baby is in a good position :)


----------



## mrswichman

Question!!
Has anyone ever experienced upper back pain like right between you shoulder blades...It's getting really annoying and it just started tonight...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nope sorry. That is strange....have you tried looking it up?


----------



## newlywedlife

I've decided to do the 1st Trimester Screening and I'll be 13 weeks and 3 days when I go ... I've read a lot of posts of ladies that went and the u/s tech was able to tell the sex. I hope we are just as lucky :)

Has anyone else had any luck finding out the sex at the NT scan?


----------



## SJDsMommy

I didnt do the nt part but my ultrasound was at 12 weeks, she showed me the little nub but the baby was kind of curled up so I couldnt really tell.

Good luck though :) thats kind of early for an accurate answer though.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So i go run a few errands and I come back an hour later and my hubby decided it was time to clean out the closet..great lol


----------



## mrswichman

Well update my mom came out great...the cancer didn't spread...what a great relief off my shoulders :D and I'm about to come on 12weeks and I feel great! So Far so Good...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's great news! Glad to hear things are going better :)


----------



## Jac.

Yay congratulations on 12 weeks and so glad to hear your mom is doing better!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats great! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So a quick need to vent. Morning went great, felt awake and was able to clean my living room vacuuming, washing the wood floors, moving and cleaning under furniture, dusting, etc. not long ago I discovered that sometime overnight my son decided that his crib would make a tasty treat. Why oh why did I put off getting him teething rails. It's amazing how quickly he did that much damage! So I used his bumper temporarily to go over the top edges, he's not too fond of his new digs, he's been screaming for 30 minutes while he should be napping. He just settled down. Guess Friday the 13th reared it's ugly head :(
Least I feel awake, no need for nap yet! Yeah second trimester, hope this continues!


----------



## SJDsMommy

My sons crib had teething rails already on it, hes got a regular bed now. But he sure chewed the crap out of the coffee table. Lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ya just cant have anything nice!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha yeah my friends daughter spilled a can of soda on his laptop. Kids are destructive haha but worth it


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh. Woke up at 4:30 cause I really had to pee, now I cant go back to sleep


----------



## mrswichman

I hate those middle of the night bathroom trips...feels like so much pressure as i feel i wont make it to the bathroom


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, they key to falling back to sleep is to stumble there in the dark, no lights as it'll wake you up, and have a drink at your bedside so you can fool your tummy into thinking its got something in it. I too had those nights and once awake my tummy realized it was empty, try going to sleep hungry, it's a no go.


----------



## Islander

i pee before bed about 30 mins after i go to sleep then again about 6amish... not too bad atm... getting very nervous now - scan is on monday... eek


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Be excited! Not nervous, everything is just fine :)


----------



## Islander

sometimes i think that... we saw the hb at 7 weeks so i know its ok and nothing has gone wrong since, but during my first pregnancy we found out i had a blighted ovum at the 12 week scan...so ive got this irrational fear of scans (well, not so irrational) ive just allowed myself to be so happy and excited that now im terrified that it will hurt just that bit more if i find out its gone wrong...swinging between hugely excited and absolutley terrified :S lol i swear i wasnt this irrational before :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's understandable with having that in your history. Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## mrswichman

Atleast you get a scan soon my next one is in 6 weeks....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My next one is in a month! Feels like forever!


----------



## mrswichman

It seems forever away but will be here before we know it...i cant believe ive made it to 12 weeks...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay! Congrats.

I know how much waiting sucks! and those ultrasounds arent long enough! I just wish I could turn the tv to a certain chanel and just watch my baby all day.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ah I did it again! Went to target and passed by the baby aisle. I saw some cute pants on clearence for only $1.50 so I grabbed 2 pair, one new born and one 3 months, thats the only sizes they had or i would have gotten more, I mean seriously, for jeans thats practically a steal! Then I found an adorible jacket for only $5. Kept the receipt this time, hopefully this baby is a girl cause I have a problem lol I cant resist cute baby girl stuff!


----------



## mrswichman

Im trying to wait and buy stuff till like 15 weeks...but i have a friend giving me a crib thats practically brand new used like once...so why not take it and spend more on other things?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah we got lucky with our first, my hubbys aunt gave us a crib matress that she never used, a changing table a carseat a bouncer a high chair a breast pump and a few small things, friends gave us a baby tub and exersaucer, my grandparents bought the crib and bedding I wanted for him as well as new.sheilds and storage bottles for the breast pump, mom bought the pack n play.. All the big stuff was taken care of lol and we mostly got clothes and blankets at our baby shower..we didnt really have to buy much of anything.


----------



## mrswichman

Lol sounds like us, my aunt's twins will be 9 months when i deliver so she said i could have alot of stuff...and if i have a boy im set on clothes...lets hope its a girl i want to shop lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I got loads of free clothes etc, was loaned a basinet, and was given an attic full of toys! My sister has two kids who are 8 and five now so they didn't need the baby stuff. As for the crib/change table and towels blankets bedding/carseat and stroller set, we got all that new. If we have a boy all we need is a basinet/double stroller for the first 6 months, a girl we need to get clothes and things, but some of the outfits will work just fine.


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm hoping I have a girl this time too! I want to shop! For my son, we have such large families that we were given pretty much everything at our baby shower. I'm not complaining about getting everything, I just like shopping for girly stuff! I'm such a tom boy because I have 4 older brothers that sometimes I think I will over compensate with my girl (assuming I get one). I did have to return all the small stuff we got at my shower though as my son was so long he didn't fit into very much of the small things.

Also, my doctor's nurse hasn't even scheduled my next ultrasound :growlmad:. I called and they said they will schedule it at my next appointment on the 25th. Ugh, I hate waiting! Oh well though, not much I can do about that. At least my birthday is this week and should help to pass the time!

Oh, I just looked and I'm 16 weeks already! :happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well happy birthday then :) seems like most of us want girls


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh! So annoyed right now. I spent a good chunk of the day cleaning up yesterday I ask my hubby to mop our extremely small kitchen and wipe down the stove, he said he would but apparently going out on his motorcycle till midnight with his buddies was more important. He said hed wake up early to get it done, nope. He spent the time on youtube and will be gone till early evening at school. His excuse is I didnt finish the laundry. Oh wow 2 blankets that need to be washed. Big deal! Maybe he didnt notice but the washer and dryer were both occupied with clothes and towels. With that attitude I should make him wash his own clothes! I just went ahead and did it myself, but I am not very happy about it. Sorry I needed a rant.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

SJDsmommy- go on strike! And the excuse is he does hardly a thing around the house so you figured that's okay.
Personally after that conversation I would encourage our pets to pee on his clean laundry. Lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol! Well I mean I dont understand how laundry even relates to mopping the kitchen.. I so cant wait till the 28th, getting more and more excited :) oh and recently found out my cousin (who is due 3 weeks before me) is having their 2nd boy, I am next to find out followed by my brother and his gf, they are due 10 days after me (we all think its another girl for them lol) then a friend of the family who is due november 1st. Sooo many babies! Cant wait to go shopping, I am forcing myself to stop baby shopping until we know the gender lol


----------



## tmmommy07

Ok so this is off the subject totally but I won a super bowl bud light mini fridge! My husband said, "cool, now we can buy beer and keep it filled all the time!" I came back with, "oh, it's for storing breast milk." He was so stunned he didn't have a comeback! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tmmommy- :rofl: good one!

Sjd- so exciting that you'll have loads of buddies for your little one!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugggh! My hubby is so pissing me off lately! A few days ago we planned to take our son to the park this evening, when I brought it up he tells me he's going over to his friends place to go riding again. Wtf is wrong with him, he doesnt see his son enough as it is due to his work and school schedule.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Men, mine has been a pain in the ass lately too. I think you may need to have a sit down talk with him about his priorities. He's fighting back against something. Maybe he feels he has no control over the decisions, or perhaps he's just an inconsiderate jerk. Sorry, still mad at mine. He took off fishing Sunday, which was fine, but he came home reeking of cigarettes (I'm allergic, and he quit a year ago), and he sat around doing nothing all night. He did the dishes once in the past three weeks and left me all the baby ones and utensils cause he doesn't like washing them.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah hes never really made our son a priority, he blames it on the fact that he (our son) is attatched to me and wont let him take care of him. Honestly though he's never known anything else because his dad just gets annoyed and wont even bother. I feel like im pretty much a single parent most of the time. He needs to grow up.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Run away for a girls weekend and leave him and the boy to figure it out. Or is he the type that'd run to his mom for help? Mine hasn't had his son alone for longer than 3 hours besides when he's already in bed. Least I know he can do that but for a whole weekend, I think he'd panic and call his mom.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Run away for a girls weekend and leave him and the boy to figure it out. Or is he the type that'd run to his mom for help? Mine hasn't had his son alone for longer than 3 hours besides when he's already in bed. Least I know he can do that but for a whole weekend, I think he'd panic and call his mom.

His mom is a worthless piece of crap that doesnt even take care of hos own kids. O hate leavinf these 2 alone. Once I left him with the baby and a bottle of expressed milk while o ranvto the store..i came home to the baby in a soaked through diaper, screaming on the floor while he was on you tube. Bottle hadnt been touched. Hes a little better now since our son can walk and play and doesnt need to be held all the time but I still hate leaving them alone, unless he WANTS to take him to the park (which isnt often)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I would feel guilty for my sons sake, plus hubby works nights from thursday to sunday and gets home monday morning then he has school but its only one class monday, he sleeps afterward though. So I really cant leave him over the weekend..it would have to be like wednesday


----------



## Jac.

I had my first ultrasound yesterday! Yay! My husband and I were both a little scared for it, I was so nervous that something would be wrong, but it wasn't. All it's limbs and its cute little hands and feet. It already looks like my husband! (Boo hoo) but that could change! Seriously, We both just thought we'd see some sort of lump with a head, but it was so developed and cute, I could see it kicking it's feet. We both think it's a boy, but all my family seems to think it's a girl.


----------



## SJDsMommy

The ultrasound tech didnt tell you?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok..off topic here but we ordered some cookies from a friend of the family's kid, something he was doing for school. Well the cookies were completely disgusting when we ate them so I contacted the company about it, they offered to send us a replacement batch. So I figured ok why not maybe the first was just a bad batch or something. Well we received them today and they didn't even come frozen. They were supposed to have a block of dry ice included to keep them cold but the shipment box was very hot when it arrived and the box that had the cookies in it was even hot. Obviously we aren't eating those! I am kind of disgusted now. Then my hubby was like "I wonder if the originals were shipped the same way" come to think of it, I wouldn't doubt it one bit. I emailed the company again and told them about it, included a picture even. At this point I just want a refund. We can put that money toward something else.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Been a couple days since anyone has posted, just wanted to check in and see how everyone has been feeling. Any new symptoms? Nothing for me really, still very tired though I'm sure it has alot to do with my son as well, maybe once those teeth he's working on come through we can get a good nights sleep for once lol. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm here. Feeling okay, just still sorta Tired, also sore lately. I think my mattress is on its way out. Back pain isn't a good thing, and is really bothersome. Had a great day yesterday over at my sisters place with my niece and nephew, the kids all got to play we had burgers and salad for dinner. We needed to get out and ignore the crappy weather.


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm great! I have an appointment this week. I'm excited for it because they are going to schedule my ultrasound! They can usually get me in within 2 weeks... My husband is excited because, even though I'm still against it, we are going to find out the sex! Either way, I'm sure I'll still be surprised but I kinda wanted to be surprised at the hospital on delivery day. And yay - I'm 17 weeks already! Good lord time has flown so fast! I remember in February thinking it was taking forever.

Hope all is well with everyone!

Jac - how exciting! Did you post pics? You should!


----------



## Islander

im ok - was at a heavy metal gig last night :) was awesome...feeling good but still a bit sicky and veeeeery tired! waiting on my doppler being delivered :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Glad to hear you're all doing good :) I felt the real good kicks last night! Right in my side. Until then it was just little flutters but last night I got 2 good blows to the side haha. A little higher than I would expect but not by much. Definitely noticed a bump growth spurt yesterday too. :) 
Hope everyones up coming appointments go well :) my ultrasound is this coming saturday, only 6 more days! And my next ob appointment is on the 2nd.


----------



## mrswichman

I'm doing good, still tired...the move was exhausting,even though I didn't do anything LoL. Appointment next Tuesday to check on everything...but News my fav pair of jeans are about to not fit...they were so snug today at work...was not comfy...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Easy fix! :) just grab a hair tie and put it around your pants button, loop it through the hole that would normally fasten over the button and pull it back over the button. If that makes sense. Then just wear a long shirt to cover it.


----------



## mrswichman

i understand that...but my boobs were big before...and they seem to have just gotten bigger...pulling all my shirts up a tad...haha we'll try it and see


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol could always wear a tank top underneath or somethin. Might get hot though :/


----------



## SJDsMommy

So appatently we cant afford for me to take our son to get some ice cream, but when my hubby wants something suddenly we can afford it. Wtf? Next time I wont bother to invite him, i'll just go. 

Maybe I wont be able to "afford" to make his dinner tonight!


----------



## Jac.

I haven't posted any pictures yet, since our internet is not hooked up at our new place, I'm currently using wifi from a cafe, but should be able to post pictures on Friday. I have my next ultrasound on May 11th to find out the sex! I'm so excited. Still pretty certain it's a boy, though I'd love the opportunity to buy girl clothes and what not. How is everyone feeling? I'm just a little tired. My husband wakes up and goes to work and I get up shortly after to clean up all the mess he leaves behind, do dishes, make the bed, pick up his clothes off the floor, etc. I'm already itching for October!! COME QUICKLY! Also, I HATE TRAINS. We moved right beside the tracks, and I go right back to sleep after the train goes by, but we get about 8 trains a night! and then the day time they do repairs so the cross-arm comes down and dings about 2 times an hour! ugh. My poor cat hates it too.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Omg trains are annoying.


----------



## Islander

we dont have trains here...the nearest train is a 12 hour ferry ride away... maybe u should all move here ;) lol


----------



## mrswichman

Feel okay besides tired and really moody today.I work in retail and just want to bite everyones heads off....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I used to work retail, can't even imagine that job while pregnant. Think I'd have lost it on someone! It was hard enough being employee trainer and management at a call center. When an unhappy client needed to 'speak to a manager' it was me. Almost lost it a few times, least I could make faces and mute if necessary, lol. Glad I'm home with my toddler this time around, though he's teething right now. Gave him a haircut tonight and he was so good!


----------



## mrswichman

Took so much patience not to yell at someone...but oh well its a job...


----------



## tmmommy07

I totally understand the moodiness! I was in a REALLY irritable mood yesterday! I even made myself some pink cheer me up cupcakes with my 4 year old. He calls them mommy's happy cakes. Sorry they look horrid - I usually take the time to actually decorate them and make them look pretty.
 



Attached Files:







cupcakes.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's the taste that really matters. I made cake donut like muffins dipped in butter and cinnamon sugar. Yum they are good. Should have made sour cream glaze donuts though, my fav! I love baking (when I have time) :)
I'm doing okay but for little bouts of nausea and exhaustion. Getting some minor cramps in the tummy/uterus, and when I move too fast or do too much I get round ligament pains, just baby letting me know to slow down and take it easy.


----------



## Islander

has anyone felt any movement/pops/flutters yet?


----------



## SJDsMommy

I get those too. Mostly in the afternoon. Ugh I want to know why is it that I am the pregnant one but my husband os the moody one? His attitude is really ticking me off lately, especially the way he talks to our son.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Islander said:


> has anyone felt any movement/pops/flutters yet?

The other day I felt a couple real good kicks in my side, higher than I was expecting but it happened twice, nothing too big since but I have an anterior placenta so most of the movments I feel are pretty faint at this point.


----------



## Islander

i just had my first flutter today - so exciting :D


----------



## tmmommy07

I don't know, I thought I felt movement (I think a couple weeks ago) but nothing since...with my son, I didn't feel any movement really until his feet were pushing everything into my lungs.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I cant wait to see it. Its so odd but cool


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I felt tiny ones at night lying down mostly.
SJDsmommy- I think you need to sit down and have a serious talk with your hubby. Either he is the worlds worst man, you have some crazy hormones going that are making you pick him apart, or somewhere in the middle. My DH may have his faults, he's lazy and a slob, whines cause I ask him to get stuff done, but he most definately makes our son his number one. He will always love and cuddle him even when our son pisses him off. It's nice to see, and sometimes I have to laugh that he has to sit there getting beat up by a 14 month old, lol. I personally know its the hormones, but I wish to come kick your mans @$$ for not being better to his son!
Sorry if I am overstepping my bounds...


----------



## Jac.

I made cupcakes yesterday, too! chocolate cupcake with peanut butter frosting, and chocolate peanut butter frosting. Mmm. 

Haven't felt any flutters since 11 weeks which was just slight little tingles. Sometimes I feel a bubble like feeling, is that the baby?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mmmm those sound yummy Jac.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> I felt tiny ones at night lying down mostly.
> SJDsmommy- I think you need to sit down and have a serious talk with your hubby. Either he is the worlds worst man, you have some crazy hormones going that are making you pick him apart, or somewhere in the middle. My DH may have his faults, he's lazy and a slob, whines cause I ask him to get stuff done, but he most definately makes our son his number one. He will always love and cuddle him even when our son pisses him off. It's nice to see, and sometimes I have to laugh that he has to sit there getting beat up by a 14 month old, lol. I personally know its the hormones, but I wish to come kick your mans @$$ for not being better to his son!
> Sorry if I am overstepping my bounds...



Eh..Hes not all horrible, its just all the horible things are really getting to me lately. Hes a good provider though and once in a blue moon he actually plays with our son, but he does need to step up and take more responsibility for him and stop treating him like an annoying little brother.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

As :hugs: I hope you are okay. The strain is only going to become more as another new life comes into the picture. Have you seen the Facebook story where the husband comes home to kids in pjs playing in the yard, covered in mud, the whole house is trashed and he runs up to the bedroom to find his wife reading a book, asks what the hell happened. The wife says 'you know when you ask me what the hell I do around here every day? Well today I didn't do it.' maybe your man needs that wake up call! Tee hee, it'd be funny to see his face huh?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ha I read something similar to that recently :) thats hilarious! ..though my kids wouldnt be in pjs in the mud especially unattended haha. I'll be fine, I think I'll be giving him a talking to soon. Either way I'm sure I'll cheer up on saturday :) Sooo close now!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh you are finding out sex aren't you?
I still have to wait 20 days! Ugh, I hate waiting!
Got to hear the heartbeat at my docs the other day though :)
And on the plus side I have only gained a pound! And I'm 16 weeks 3 days! Woohoo, small victories. I was a bit over my normal weight anyways so it makes sense.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I actually lost weight with my lasy appointment so anxious to see what the scales say next time. And yep finding out at 10:00 saturday, were the first appointment :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

So whats for dinner ladies? :D Haha. We are having a pizza casserole thing..lol


----------



## mrswichman

Hubby is making Cheeseburgers,Corn on the cob and salad...yummy :DDD the burgers smell amazing my mouth is watering:dance:


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm making stuffed shells! This week has been a lot of Italian food...spaghetti, lasagna, homemade pizza, stuffed shells...I see a trend for the rest of the week. Tomorrow will be Alfredo.

So my doctors appointment went way better this time! They scheduled my ultrasound for Friday morning at 8 am!


----------



## SJDsMommy

We had spaghetti yesterday :) My hubby has taken to grilling burgers alot lately! like once a week! I really don't care for burgers and am getting really sick of them lol he actually planned out our meals for the week (for whatever reason as we never do this)..apparently saturday is steak night. Can't argue with that ;) As long as he's making it! he's better at making steak than I am.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh and now I want some corn on the cob! lol might have to pick some up for steak night.. 

Along with a glazed and a strawberry filled donut from krispy kreme for dessert O:) lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh and good luck with the scan! are you going to find out the gender? :D

Sorry for the separate posts..getting ahead of myself =P


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I made herbed roast chicken, corn on the cob, and pasta and potato salad, didn't feel like eating it though, so I had a burger (I don't get sick of em).


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, I didn't want to know but my husband does...I gave him that decision last time so this time he figured it was just a given that he would get to decide if he wanted to know again. So, yeah, I'm about 100% sure we will find out! Oh well though, I guess I will get to buy more before the baby comes this way! I'm still hoping for a girl so I get to buy more. If we have a boy, I've pretty much got it all.


----------



## newlywedlife

Hopeful42nd said:


> I made herbed roast chicken, corn on the cob, and pasta and potato salad, didn't feel like eating it though, so I had a burger (I don't get sick of em).

That sounds so amazing!! :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, I almost forgot - my doctor officially changed my due date in my chart to match what the first ultrasound said. I told him I preferred the September 30th date over the October 4th date because October 4th is my MIL's birthday...he said, "Well, we better not let you go past your due date then huh!" I was about on the floor laughing. He asked if I wanted a girl or a boy. I said girl just to piss off my MIL so he started calling the baby 'she' - it was so funny!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha thats funny. :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I was talking with my mom and she pretty much mentioned she didnt care for the middle name we have chosen for a boy. (Not like she has a say in it or anything lol) I have to say though I do think its cute but I agree its not really something to take seriously, though hubby and I already agreed that if the baby is a boy he picks the name and a girl I pick the name, while we both like the first names each other picked, he doesnt really like the middle name I have chosen for a girl either simply because it happens to be the name of a character on a show (and he thought I was ridiculous for saying no to all the middle names he threw out there for our first kid because they were names already in the family).

Anyway it kind of made me laugh =P He picked Jett Danger for a boy (just so he can say danger is my middle name) Again cute, but who's going to take that seriously? lol and I have chosen Emery Bay for a girl (Bay is the name of one of the main characters from switched at birth) although I do like that show thats not why I picked the name.. I just think it sounds pretty :) 


Anyone else have names picked out? :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Libby Sue Veach if it's a girl.

Wesley Charles Veach for a boy. (This is tentative...we can't fully agree yet as I like the name Grady as well.)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Grady is interesting, I don't think I've ever heard that name before :)


----------



## tmmommy07

I can't wait for my husband to get home...he's bringing home deep dish pizza for dinner! He doesn't cook so it's nice for me to get a break every now and then!


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy07 said:


> I can't wait for my husband to get home...he's bringing home deep dish pizza for dinner! He doesn't cook so it's nice for me to get a break every now and then!

YUMMY. I want pizza!


----------



## tmmommy07

Well my maiden name is Grady and my dad's name was John Michael Grady and he either went by J.M. or just Grady his whole life. My son is Thomas Michael after my FIL (Thomas) and my dad (Michael). So Wesley is from my husband's grandpa and Charles would be after my eldest brother (Nathan Charles). My grandpa didn't like his names Lawrence David (he went by L.D. or just Grady like my dad). So since they both went by Grady a lot I figured it would be fine for a middle name. We would call him Wes since we shorten my son's name too to Tommy.

With Charles though I'm afraid it might start a fight...I'm one of twelve children if you count the step siblings which I do since they've been around so long and as Garth Brooks says blood is thicker than water but love is thicker than blood.

This is all why I'd love to have a girl! I've ALWAYS loved the name Libby and Sue is my and my mother's middle name. It'd be so much easier!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ha well good luck :) thats alot of siblings by the way! and libby is very cute!


----------



## tmmommy07

Thanks! My son was just telling me that he wants a brother and not a sister because girls aren't fun to play with. Then he told me he didn't want a brother or a sister because he didn't want to share his tractors! Btw, we are farmers and tractors are a big deal! He's got about 30 really nice die cast ones and about 100 others. The 100 others completely fill (and way overflow) his tractor toy box!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww lol, so cute. Boys love their trucks, farmer boys love their tractors ;)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok..really? The day wasn't dragging out earlier but since my son fell asleep for his nap its just dragging out! gah..oh well atleast its pretty much over.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kept pretty busy today. Went to playgroup this morning, went shopping this afternoon to keep busy. Got some great deals $75 worth of clothes at Old Navy for him for only $30 tax incl! Got him some new books. Made broccoli cheddar soup and a ham for dinner, it was soo good! I am beat this evening though, even convinced DH to bathe the baby (dinner must have been good cause he agreed without complaint).

Now I'm barely keeping my eyes open on the couch here. I think I'm calling it a day. G'night all :) sweet dreams


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wow thats a great deal!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It is. I discovered that in old navy clearence section they have steals. People return Internet only items to the store and the store doesn't carry it so they sell it crazy cheap. You have to cheap frequently though.


----------



## SJDsMommy

hmm. maybe I will go there soon :) and I thought you were going to bed :haha:


----------



## tmmommy07

So, with 70% certainty, we are team :pink:! The baby kept moving non-stop she was having a hard time getting some of the measurements. The only thing that kinda freaked me out just a bit was she was measuring the heart and the different chambers then all of a sudden got up, opened a cabinet, looked at a chart and wrote something down. I've never had this happen before. I'm not getting worked up about it though, there's really nothing we can do till baby is here if something is wrong anyways. I am a little concerned as the medicine I had taken for my migraines in the first 6 weeks of pregnancy (before I knew I was pregnant) is actually a very dangerous drug during pregnancy.

But, all in all, I'm very happy and so is my husband! I thought he was going to be a little disappointed but I asked if he was and he said, "I'm over that now." So I asked what he was thinking about and he said, "We are going to have to get a John Deere 140 now." I knew why but the ultrasound tech was really confused. He then told her, "They made Jane Deere's out of them! My little girl is going to need one since her brother has a John Deere!" :haha: It was so stinkin sweet of him! But, I have been asking for a Jane Deere for almost 5 years now...I see where I rank, lmao!

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## newlywedlife

tmmommy07 said:


> So, with 70% certainty, we are team :pink:! The baby kept moving non-stop she was having a hard time getting some of the measurements. The only thing that kinda freaked me out just a bit was she was measuring the heart and the different chambers then all of a sudden got up, opened a cabinet, looked at a chart and wrote something down. I've never had this happen before. I'm not getting worked up about it though, there's really nothing we can do till baby is here if something is wrong anyways. I am a little concerned as the medicine I had taken for my migraines in the first 6 weeks of pregnancy (before I knew I was pregnant) is actually a very dangerous drug during pregnancy.
> 
> But, all in all, I'm very happy and so is my husband! I thought he was going to be a little disappointed but I asked if he was and he said, "I'm over that now." So I asked what he was thinking about and he said, "We are going to have to get a John Deere 140 now." I knew why but the ultrasound tech was really confused. He then told her, "They made Jane Deere's out of them! My little girl is going to need one since her brother has a John Deere!" :haha: It was so stinkin sweet of him! But, I have been asking for a Jane Deere for almost 5 years now...I see where I rank, lmao!
> 
> Sorry for the long post!

Congrats, that is such exciting news!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay congrats! :) did you tell your mother in law? Lol


Rant time! So I went to my grandparents today to take my grandfather out to lunch for his birthday, I had to move my sons carseat to their car as my hubby has too much crap in ours at the moment so my grandpa took my son, I assumed he was going to watch him, he left the door open and didnt notice my son got out. When I went inside and couldnt find him I knew hed gotten out. Thank god he was only in the front yard!


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah, my MIL knows...she almost acted disappointed though because the radiology place changed their policies and she was only in there for about 10 minutes and my husband was in there the rest of the time, about another 1 hour. So she wasn't there for the 10 minutes she was trying to figure out the gender.

And OMG, I'd be terrified if that happened with my son! My husband actually left him one alone once when he was about a month old. He pulled back in the drive right after I had walked in the door and I tripped out on him! I mean I was full on beating the crap out of him in the front yard! The bitch of it is our babysitter lived across the street and she would've came over since the baby was sleeping.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I was freaking out till I saw he was just in the yard.y grandpas not one to let tgis happen though, he just didnt realize the door wasnt shut. Honest mistake but so glad my son didnt wander off into the street! Or get stolen.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Omg that's so scary! So he can escape from his car seat then? Mine doesn't know how to do the second buckle yet. That's terrifying he was wandering!

Tmmommy- Wth was your DH thinking? That is so dumb of him. It's not a puppy, it's a human child. Wow, don't blame you for loosing it!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Noo my grandpa and I went across the street with the baby to my grandpas neighbors house, when we left there I went back to my car to get the carseat and put it in my grandpas car cause we were going to lunch and he took the kid inside for a moment but forgot to shut the door. Im just glad my son didnt wander into the street or get picked up by someone. Granted its mostly old people and a quiet neighbor hood but still you just never know. Good thing it was only a minute or two that he was out.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just a few more hours till my ultrasound! Its like 4:20 ish am here and my ultrasound is at 10. Cant wait! I cant sleep, woke up a couple hours ago and just layed here. Then a little bit ago I had to pee now im hungry and thirsty but I crawled back into bed and dont want to get out yet. I have to be up at 7 anyway. Doubt I will be going back to sleep..


----------



## mrswichman

go team pink :D and if not yay healthy baby :happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha we'll soon see!


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> Just a few more hours till my ultrasound! Its like 4:20 ish am here and my ultrasound is at 10. Cant wait! I cant sleep, woke up a couple hours ago and just layed here. Then a little bit ago I had to pee now im hungry and thirsty but I crawled back into bed and dont want to get out yet. I have to be up at 7 anyway. Doubt I will be going back to sleep..

I have everything crossed for you for a healthy baby girl! If not a girl then for a healthy baby boy...You'll have to let us know as soon as you can!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its a girl! :d


----------



## mrswichman

Yay!!! Lol watch us all get girls


----------



## SJDsMommy

Then we can call our selves the pink team! Lol I get a pic up in a bit. I think my hubby is in a good mood. He bought my son a little cars chair and then bought subway for lunch lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Here's one of our ultrasound pics, I edited to put her name on it. She's flipping us off! lol (our son did the same at 12 weeks)

https://i49.tinypic.com/2mq9umt.jpg


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw, so cute. So you got your wish! So still two weeks and a couple days away for my reveal, I have no idea this time. No feeling on one way or another


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am so excited! and that means more baby girl clothes to shop for :) I need to make a trip to burlington! and target (their clearance section is amazing!) Can't wait to see what everyone else has :) This little girly was shy at first keeping her legs crossed but the tech kind of jiggled my stomach to get her to move. Heart rate was 162 today. I won't have another ultrasound until my dr does my 20 week scan. 

Oh and my hubby said I need to feed the baby cause she looks skinny lol (first of all she's going to be skinny if she's in our family, hubby is a twig and I have always been small framed, and our son is only in the 25th percentile in weight too) 2nd at 4ish ounces of course she's going to look skinny lol. She doesn't seem very active..She didn't move much at this ultrasound or our last but I guess theres no reason to be concerned as the ultrasound techs didn't seem concerned at all. I guess she's just a lazy baby lol. Probably why I don't feel her too much (that and my anterior placenta) ultrasound tech said my placenta is pretty high so no need to worry about placenta previa which is good. I'm just glad everything looks good so far and way excited to have a little girl to complete our family (at least for now).


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Our Zellers here is closing out so target can open up. I can't wait, somewhere new to shop. It's funny how varied the clothes fit for babies. My son could never wear anything gerber (as it was all too wide but short, for the chunky baby I guess), gagou tagou runs small, gap runs skinny, my favorites were Carter's, children's place sleepers (stretches ate the best), old navy one piece outfits. I am excited to shop. I hope it's a girl so I can buy things, love shopping! We have so much boy stuff I'd barely need anything, unless sizes don't match with seasons.


----------



## SJDsMommy

omg I hated the gerber onsies! Most of the ones we got didn't fit as well, infact 2 of them were size 18 months..yeah barely fit him at 9 months! lol and 18 months is what he wears now in shirts, he's got short legs and a long torso though so still in 12 month pants..they are starting to get a little short but 18 months is still too long lol. I have no idea what zellers is..lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

A Canadian store like Target but not as good. Kinda junky and messy


----------



## mrswichman

Emery is such a pretty name :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks!


----------



## tmmommy07

Yay for team :pink:! I'm so happy for you!

So my husband and I decided to go look at baby stuff and looking at pink still doesn't feel quite right! We did buy her first baby (little blankie with a stuffed animal head with a rattle in it). We bought an orange lion one because I'm so nervous that she isn't really a girl. It's really cute though, it's an Eric Carle (he's the guy who wrote the hungry caterpillar).


----------



## SJDsMommy

Shopping for girl stuff is so fun! Theres so much more to choose from


----------



## mrswichman

So at work today i swear i felt lo kick...very quick on my left side...waitedx to see if it happened again to make suren was lo and it didnt happen...so wasnt wind....i just grinned so big


----------



## SJDsMommy

So since the baby is a girl I will be having a baby shower so I made a registry. Idk why cause its kind of early for that, I'll be having to redo things I'm sure since some things wont be in stock anymore when it comes around..plus I hardly got anything I registered for with my son.. But it was something to do anyway lol. Not much on it, the most expensive thing is a playmat (and diapers). We're gonna hold a raffle for people who bring registry items or gift cards. Maybe that will encourage people.


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> So at work today i swear i felt lo kick...very quick on my left side...waitedx to see if it happened again to make suren was lo and it didnt happen...so wasnt wind....i just grinned so big

I bet it was the baby :) amazing isnt it?


----------



## mrswichman

yes i felt LO past three days...told Hubby yesterday he was like "it cant move yet" i laughed and said Baby has been moving since like 9 weeks lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Men are clueless lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I made mine read a book about pregnancy. Of course it was geared to men and humerous (so he would read it) and he actually did. Not sure how informative it was but he seemed to know some things. I wish he would read the other books but I think that's expecting too much, I'd just get disappointed.


----------



## mrswichman

I have the books sitting out...if he ever picked on up and just read it I'd be shocked. lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I know right? It's funny though, cause they would understand so much and perhaps feel closer to their child to be. I guess we women look st knowledge as vital, they don't see it that way.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I cant imagine my hubby reading a pregnancy book lol if he wants to know something he asks me.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I wish there was something they were forced to be responsible for, they'd sure as hell care more if it was their body


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hah! My hubby was very interested in our son for the first day or 2, even took him to bed with him in the hospital lol of course after 2 months he was done co sleeping, but he remained with us until he was about 6 months and we moved him to the crib, he's got a regular bed now but he still makes his way to our bed most nights (especially when daddy is at work lol).

Too bad he didn't stay that interested, probably would have helped out alot more


----------



## Jac.

Hi all, finally have internet at our new apartment. One week and five days until we find out the sex. Mu husband and I still think boy, but everyone else seems to think girl. I also had a dream last night that I already had the baby and it was a girl, but still sort of think boy. Either way, I am happy! Congrats to you guys on your girls! How is everyone doing? Have your bellies grown much? mine seems to have grown quite a lot. I'm generally skinny and I've only gained maybe 4lbs.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha I actually witnessed my bump having a growth spurt during my nieces birthday party last week, even my mom noticed it was bigger than it was when we got there. I felt the stretching for sure. At my 12bweek appointment I had lost 2 lbs since my 8 week appointment. Kind of anxious to see my weight on wednesday.


----------



## mrswichman

So i was at my aunts house and we were just talking baby, and i happened to tell her about my pants i could fit into two weeks ago that i can't anymore...and she said i shouldn't be gaining weight (because im a big girl to begin with)...i told her i dont think its because i gained...i think she forgot what it was like lmao and it wasnt even a year ago that she was pregnant...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mine is definately bigger. It's taking up space, I get full so easy but am hungry again a couple hours later. It's hard to accomidste with dealing with my toddler, he eats half of anything I try to eat, unless I eat when he naps. Apparently mommy's food always tastes better. We have his 15 month appt tomorrow, be glad to see how he's doing sizewize and such. Hope he's feeling better, having a cold made him sooo grumpy.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I wish my son would eat. He eats like a bird lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I wish my baby wasnt so lazy lol she barely moved at our scan on saturday or at the 12 week scan, and although I have felt some movements for quite a while now (dispite my anterior placenta) she doesnt seem to move often and jiggling my belly doesnt help, neither does drinking something cold or sugary. Shes just not very active and its kind of disappointing, I want to feel her move more. Maybe I will in a few weeks (wishful thinking!) I just layed down on my back and I think she rolled over to get comfy or somethin cause I felt her move, poked at the spot but she didnt move after that. stubborn child. She fits in this family already lol.


----------



## mrswichman

lol thats funny...SD. Appointment today at 2:10...why do I make them for afternoon? oh yeah because my husband complains when they are early lol....


----------



## tmmommy07

So the ultrasound tech was acting a little strange at my appointment. It also took an hour and fifteen minutes to do, which I attributed to a wiggly little baby! I mean she would not stop at all!

Well, I just found out that the baby is fine but she was acting strange because I have placenta previa. I will have another ultrasound in about 4 weeks to see if it has moved up at all. Which hopefully it does cause I really don't want a c-section! Also, maybe we can be a little more than 70% sure she is actually a girl! So, I guess there is a high point to all of this. 

But, like I said, I'm so glad she is okay! I had taken some pretty hardcore migraine medicines in January (that have been shown to cause heart and spinal defects), then a round of antibiotics in January for a respiratory infection, then morphine and vicodin in February for my twisted pelvis, then more antibiotics in March for strep throat so I was a little concerned. I just realized, I made it all the way through April with no non-pregnancy related problems - yay for me!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopefully it moves and no c section!


----------



## tmmommy07

I hope so! It's still early so there's still a chance it could move!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck :)

I think my fluid might be low, at my scan it looked like there wasnt much (i mean I'm no expert but better safe than sorry) so I called the drs office to tell them, had to leave a message so im waiting on a reply.


----------



## SJDsMommy

They just called back. They want me to bring the ultrasound on tomorrow so the dr can take a look. I was going to anyway. Guess we will see what she thinks


----------



## tmmommy07

Good luck! Let us know what they say.


----------



## mrswichman

appointment today :D 154bpm :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: im in love


----------



## SJDsMommy

Will do :)

mrswichman - thats a great heart beat :)


If anyone wants to voice their opinion please go ahead, this pic is what made me think the fluid was low, its the only profile pics I got, the rest are all close ups, head, back, girly bits.. The ultrasound tech didn't really say either way on the fluid, I didn't ask either but she did say its very important to drink alot of water (which I do anyway). Hopefully the dr will check into it and not just dismiss it.

https://i45.tinypic.com/246q32r.jpg


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Everyone has such big news. Not me. Just waiting two weeks to my ultrasound.


----------



## SJDsMommy

You'll get some news soon I'm sure! :)


----------



## tmmommy07

I think I agree, there doesn't look like much compared to mine! I know those elective ultrasound places aren't really allowed to say anything about problems because those ultrasounds aren't for diagnostic purposes. The only reason I know that is because my brothers repair ultrasound equipment and when they test the machines they have the patients/test subjects sign a waiver that says it's not for diagnostic purposes. They said its the same paperwork as you would sign for an elective ultrasound. At least that's the law in most states...so it's really good you are taking it to your doctor! Even if everything comes back normal, it's good you are being proactive!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah the ultrasound tech told me they arent there for diagnostic purposes but it looks lile the babys palet is very smooth (which is good but I dont know why she brought that up)


----------



## SJDsMommy

My appointment is in a little less than 2 hours. Cant wait to hear the heart beat again and see what the dr says about the fluid (and if I've gained any weight).

Hope everyone is well this morning :)


----------



## Jac.

my gender scan is in 1 week and 2 days. Still think it's a boy despite the two dreams in a row I had that it was a girl, and the baby looked the exact same in both dreams! Also, I've finally felt movement, very slight "blumps" but I can definitely feel it mostly when I'm laying down. My baby likes when I sing too, I think it must be the vibration...when can they start to hear?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well the nurse practitioner didnt even look at the pics, she said without the measurments she wouldnt be able to tell. Then she kind of seemed annoyed that I got an "outside ultrasound" she said they would have to call my insurance company to get an ultrasound approved since they dont do routine ultrasounds at 16 weeks but she went ahead and let me schedule my next appointment early at 19 weeks instead of 20. Better than nothing. She was kind of being rude but nice at the same time..


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jac. said:


> my gender scan is in 1 week and 2 days. Still think it's a boy despite the two dreams in a row I had that it was a girl, and the baby looked the exact same in both dreams! Also, I've finally felt movement, very slight "blumps" but I can definitely feel it mostly when I'm laying down. My baby likes when I sing too, I think it must be the vibration...when can they start to hear?

Ivwas told they begin to hear around 20 weeks.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

What to expect says your baby can hear and can be startled by loud noises at week 17. So with the whole weird math thing thatd be 16 weeks pregnant. So sing away!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

SJD's- that's crap, so did you get to hear the heartbeat at least? What business is it of there's if you go for a private one to learn the sex. Sorry she wasn't too helpful, but at least you'll go in again soon :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> SJD's- that's crap, so did you get to hear the heartbeat at least? What business is it of there's if you go for a private one to learn the sex. Sorry she wasn't too helpful, but at least you'll go in again soon :)

Yeah we did, took like 5 minutes just to find it, most likely due to the anterior placenta. Glad the scan is only 3 weeks away though. And I agree it isnt any of her business if I had a scan or not at a different place. She actually had the nerve to say "what you couldnt wait a few more weeks?" I usually like this practitioner but today she annoyed me. I did get a bag of enfamil stuff today..it expires in september -_- I wasnt supposed to get it till 3rd trimester but I had a coupon for a similac bag, they gave me that one in first trimester so they gave me this one instead.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh, anyone elses back killing them? I wish my back would crack its self, cause I know im not supposed to. Maybe I need my mom to set me up a chiropractor appointment (she works for chiropractors)


----------



## tmmommy07

I have my moments when my back kills me...but that could be due to the fact that I have a twisted pelvis and my lower 3 discs and tailbone are twisted a little and cocked a little crooked. However, my restless leg syndrome is WAY worse now than it has really ever been! I can't seem to sit still at all anymore! We had to get another recliner because I couldn't seem to hold still, I just needed to rock (normally I get stuck sitting on the couch and not in the comfy chair).


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy07 said:


> I have my moments when my back kills me...but that could be due to the fact that I have a twisted pelvis and my lower 3 discs and tailbone are twisted a little and cocked a little crooked. However, my restless leg syndrome is WAY worse now than it has really ever been! I can't seem to sit still at all anymore! We had to get another recliner because I couldn't seem to hold still, I just needed to rock (normally I get stuck sitting on the couch and not in the comfy chair).



That sounds like no fun =( I feel like I need to lay on my back all the time. If I could, I would live in the bathtub. Except our tub is tiny and not very comfy. Can't wait to buy our own place in a couple years, if our dream home doesnt come with a big tub, we'll be buying one lol I want a HUGE tub :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, I want to lay on my back but I can't or I literally can't move my legs enough to get back up. Everything kind of gets in a bind and it just kills me! I had to have my first epidural at 3 cm with my son because they insisted I lay flat on my back to keep my son on the monitor. Ultimately I had 3 epidurals though. I don't know if I can technically count the 2nd one because it didn't take immediately so they yanked it out and stuck in the 3rd.


----------



## mrswichman

Mmy back has been killing me...i keep having shooting pains through my hip which make my back hurt...and im just very blessed in the front...also doesnt help me either, and standing for 8 hrs a day...lol when do you ladies think i should cut my hours down to like 6 a day? I was think beginning of june mid june


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sjd'smommy- I too have back pain. I feel like its early this time around. It usually happens if I'm standing or walking too much, not wearing proper shoes with arch support (going to miss my flip flops ), or sleeping for long periods. I think it's not changing position enough mainly. Could also be the strain of picking up, toting around and being down on the floor playing with my 24 lb boy. I have coverage for massage if doctor approved. Got a note last check up. Thanks for the reminder, I'm going to call around :)
I'd live in a bath too, but I also have a tiny jettless tub. I want one of those corner tubs! No space here, gotta move.

MrsS- I would ask for modified work if you are standing for too long. Just get a note from your doc and they can't argue, they need to be accommodating for expectant moms. My boss told whoever was on shift with me to carry things for me, and make sure I didn't have to get up and b on the run much. Funny cause that running around answering questions giving codes and taking over disgruntled caller was totally my job. Ah well it was nice to be a little lazy :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I dont remember ever feeling this bad with my son.. I mean my back did hurt but its worse this time around.


----------



## tmmommy07

Ugh, I'm so tired today! It's a gloomy kind of day here in Indiana and it looks like it's going to rain. I'm having a hard time getting motivated!


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, and I actually went on diapers.com and registered for the cloth diapers I wanted! Not that anyone really cares or needs to know, I'm just excited! I do have some but we only cloth diapered my son for the last year he was in diapers so we don't have many. Well, not enough for a new baby since they go through way more than a toddler!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I love when it rains but its sunny here. Im taking my son to the splash pad at the park again in a little bit. Im super tired too even though I went to bed early last night.


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, I'm stuck at work...inside an office, looking through a window that doesn't open. I wish I could take my son to the zoo, Indianapolis has a really nice zoo!


----------



## mrswichman

I want to go to the zoo...cincinnati's is pretty amazing


----------



## tmmommy07

I haven't been to the Cincinnati Zoo in forever! We went to the Columbus Zoo last August and I was *SO* disapointed! I may be going to the Cincinnati Zoo this summer. We try to take my son for his birthday every year because he loves the animals!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I wish I could go to our splash pads but they dont open them until about May24 weekend or later.
As for zoo's, loads of fun. Our zoo around here Toronto Zoo is huge and there is a lot of walking involved. Would love to try it with my boy but it may be a challenge. We also have African Lion Safari, but he may have trouble seeing the animals from a distance in the train/bus, and he'll no I am not driving my new car through it, monkeys would tear it apart. We did that once when I was a kid and they pulled the trim off my dads Nova, he was pissed.


----------



## SJDsMommy

We have a nice zoo here in phoenix but sandiego zoo is amazing.


----------



## tmmommy07

I've been to the San Diego zoo too! It's been a long time but it was really nice as I recall! We went on a 9 day fishing trip off the coast of San Diego one summer which was nice too!


----------



## Jac.

I used to go to the Elmvale zoo when I was a kid, but the best place about an hour from me is the African Lion Safari. You drive your car through and pray the animals don't destroy it. I'm not a fan of zoos really, though. I feel so bad for those poor animals.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's why it's nice to have to walk lots at the zoo, it means the critters have more turf to roam.
I want to get a YMCA membership for my son and I. I think it'll do us both good to go swimming and join some other programs.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ive been looking for play groups but cant seem to find a close one..and omg how can I sleep for 8 hours yet feel like I havent slept in days.


----------



## mrswichman

Lol thats me! And at work everyones asking if im ok...yea just tired. I got to bed between 9 and 10 and still feel like i am ready for another round of sleep


----------



## mrswichman

mood swings are getting the best of me lately :( i hate getting all emotional lets too much show...


----------



## SJDsMommy

I don't notice too much difference in my mood for the most part but my hubby thinks if I get mad at him or annoyed, its because I'm pregnant. Most of the time its something I would have gotten upset about anyway. Guess he just likes having something to blame it on. lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, least he's not blaming it on your time of the month now. Men...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just ordered a baby chair I wanted to try out. Its got decent reviews from what I understand it either works or it doesnt (depending on the baby) but anyway its this car seat like chair from fisher price thats supposed to mimic a ride in the car. It looks like its going on clearance so I went ahead and got it now, I didn't want to wait too long in case it stops being sold. Just waiting on my email as to when to go pick it up from toys r us. I was going to get it from amazon but they raised the price so toys r us is actually cheaper!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Chair as in, highchair? Carseat? Swing?


----------



## SJDsMommy

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11289054


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah bouncer. I have this one.
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11765988
It was good but they only last for about the first 4months, then babies get bored of em. Swing got more use, especially with my bad napper, that seemed to work.
I need to get a double stroller. My stroller is chicco and the double apparently is the lightest one on the market, just need to ensure it'll fit in my car.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its not exactly a bouncer lol my brother still has our swing I did tell them I want it back but havent gotten it yet


----------



## SJDsMommy

I mean I guess its sort of a bouncer but its just a simulator really. We do have a bouncer too thpugh but its just a simple one


----------



## SJDsMommy

So random thought. When you see a little baby girl with a pony tail on the very top of her head, its adorable, however if you tried the same to yourself it would look pretty dumb lol.


----------



## Jac.

18 weeks already! I feel like time started to fly ever since I hit 13 weeks. Gender scan in 4 days!!! What has everyone bought for baby? I've got 8 cloth diapers, with a few more on the way, a pair of overalls and a dress (because my mom insisted that she buy it though I'm 90% positive it's a boy) and a hat and a head band, and hair clips. I know another girl who is having a girl, so I can give all the girl stuff to her. I got a bunch of little things from my sister too, since her boys don't need them. I'm so excited!


----------



## tmmommy07

I have so much stuff already but that's because I have a 4 1/2 year old so we saved a lot of our stuff from him. I still haven't really bought anything girly yet...I'm going to have another ultrasound either at the end of May or beginning of June to check on the placenta previa. So hopefully they will be able to tell me with a little more certainty that this one is a girl - then I'll probably be broke buying everything girly!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah we still have some of our sons stuff too. So far I have boughten a pack of newborn diapers, a package of new born onesies, a pack of beanies, socks, a jacket, 2 pairs of pants, a couple bottles, 2 packs of gumdrop pacifiers, a tub, that baby chair, car seat, crib sheets.. a blanket that I am going to have her name embroidered on, a halloween costume and 2 sleep and play outfits I'm sure I missed somethin lol I got quite a bit this week.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I've been looking for some head wraps with bows on them but cant seem to find any I like except some that come in a huge package of like 20 all in different colors lol. Not too fond of the crocheted ones


----------



## Mrs.B.

May I join here too :) I'm due 4th Oct


----------



## Hopeful42nd

SJDsmommy- there is lots online! Even Halloween/fall colors/styles :)

MrsB- Hey welcome :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: hehe, I like to be everywhere :rofl:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> :hi: hehe, I like to be everywhere :rofl:

Yeah I have looked online im picky lol. And welcime :)


----------



## mrswichman

Welcome Mrs. B :D WE went shopping to today and got some more wipes,bottles,baby head to toe wash,lotion, and a dishwasher nipple and binky holder...getting so excited seeing baby stuff in my house :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I haven't bought a thing. Want to know what we are having first :)


----------



## mrswichman

we have two onesies...both boy and girl can wear them so nothing gender specific yet.


----------



## Jac.

3 more days until my ultrasound. I fainted today at this mother care group my sister brought me to. How embarrassing. They made a big deal and called an ambulance and I was taken to the hospital only to wait 4 hours to see a doctor and another hour after that before we were given the okay to leave. Everything was absolutely fine! I've fainted plenty of times in the past so I knew that this was nothing new, but holy was I scared going in that ambulance alone, luckily my husband was already there when I arrived. Anyways, that's my excitement for the day. OH, and my mom found my wedding ring that I somehow managed to lose on Thursday, behind my bed! even though I looked there, she came to the hospital and brought me home so my husband could go back to work, and while she was here she found my ring. Woot! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mrswichman

im doing good...tired at this very moment prolly go to bed with next 30min.


----------



## Jac.

me too! bed sounds great right now, goodnight all!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I miss sleep.. Lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

So far I have lots of clothes, most handed to me from my sister, some bought myself (some even before I was pregnant, like 2 years ago :haha: ) 
Been given Moses basket, bottles and steriliser.
Bought nappies, wetwipes, baby bath, moses basket stand, changing mat, support pillow, bottle teets. 

Ive been lucky as my sister had a baby last October :thumbup: My niece will be nearly one when ours arrives

:haha: I like to be organised.
 



Attached Files:







From Stacie.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5









Ive bought.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its nice to have family to help out. People gave us alot with my son and now people want to give us their girly stuff too :)


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm going to be getting all of my son's stuff out soon to go through it! I'm so excited to start really going through stuff :happydance:! I really can't believe that I'll be 20 weeks this weekend. 

So, on a side note, I made raspberry cupcakes last night. I'm practicing different recipes for a wedding that I'll be making cupcakes for in August. I haven't eaten any of them yet but my husband has had like 6! The girl I'm making them for LOVED them too. Not too bad for never making a raspberry cake before.
 



Attached Files:







Cupcake.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats awesome :) I just had a cupcake a little while ago lol it was just a regular vanilla or whatever lol.

So my news for the morning..I just bought a stethoscope on amazon. And its actually supposed to arrive today some how  we do have an amazon center in phoenix (I live just outside of phoenix) so maybe they have some there already or maybe the place that sells them is located here.. Anyway its got really good reviews, not sure how it will work out for hearing the baby's heart beat but thats what I got it for. I can feel her move but its not very often and unlike my son she doesn't usually budge if I poke at her or shake her up lol. I figured this was cheaper than a doppler plus my hubby is in school to be a nurse anyway so he will need one eventually! From what I understand you can hear a fetus with a stethoscope at about 20 weeks, not sure how my anterior placenta will affect that but hopefully it works well. I am only 17 and a half weeks right now but once it gets here I will go lay down in a quiet place and try it out. I'll let you guys know how it goes :) Of course I won't be able to tell the heart rate without trying to count it out myself but I think I would know if it sounded too low. Can't wait to try it out. I really hope it works!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I have a medical grade stethoscope, tried it with my last pregnancy but didn't have much luck. Good luck with your though. I'll give mine a shot again but not just yet. I was able to hear the placental flow. My son likes to play with it now, it'll be great for dress-up later.

Wow mrs b you got lots of neutrals. Are they all tiny sizes or do you have sizes for the whole first year?

Tmmommy- nice work! Love the chocolate heart design on top! Did you make that too? Around here everyone is obsessed with red velvet cupcakes. They are good but I don't get why they are so special. I'm sure I'd be shocked pulling out my sons newborn stuff. You forget what you have so quickly.

AFM- bad nights sleep yet again thanks to mr snore of a husband. Had a nice visit today with my mom, today would have been her mom's 80th bday if cancer hadn't taken her too soon. Just made a nice batch of super healthy carrot-zucchini-oat-whole wheat muffins for my darling little finicky eater. The cinnamon hides all and he loves them :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Its all new born and 0-3 i think! haha. We are hoping to find out so will accesorise with some colour, but the majority was given to me so can't complain :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Yes, I made every part of them from scratch with fresh raspberries and everything! Took me a total of about 2 1/2 hours including decorating. I made 36 of them. Lemon cake is the next project! They want raspberry cupcakes and lemon cupcakes for their wedding but oddly enough no lemon-raspberry cupcakes.

I know I have a ton of stuff from my son. We have tons of totes full of everysize from 3-6 months to 5T, some of the stuff still has tags on it because he had too many clothes. He was too tall for the newborn and 0-3 so we have absolutely nothing in those sizes. I know I have a lot of neutral stuff that I'll be able to reuse though!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Take all the freebies you can get. You can always pass on or donate what you don't need! My best freebies by far are the toy load and books I was given by mostly my sister. We had an attic full and just pull out a new one every so often. Toys are friggin expensive, I think we have only bought 4 ourselves.


----------



## Mrs.B.

tmmommy07 said:


> I know I have a ton of stuff from my son. We have tons of totes full of everysize from 3-6 months to 5T, some of the stuff still has tags on it because he had too many clothes. He was too tall for the newborn and 0-3 so we have absolutely nothing in those sizes. I know I have a lot of neutral stuff that I'll be able to reuse though!

That is our worry, height... I am 5'9 to 5'10 and hubby is 6'3ish and both of out heights is made up of leg :haha:


----------



## tmmommy07

Mrs.B. said:


> tmmommy07 said:
> 
> 
> I know I have a ton of stuff from my son. We have tons of totes full of everysize from 3-6 months to 5T, some of the stuff still has tags on it because he had too many clothes. He was too tall for the newborn and 0-3 so we have absolutely nothing in those sizes. I know I have a lot of neutral stuff that I'll be able to reuse though!
> 
> That is our worry, height... I am 5'9 to 5'10 and hubby is 6'3ish and both of out heights is made up of leg :haha:Click to expand...

Well, I'm now 5' 9" (was 5'10" until I hurt my back and shrunk) and I'm the shortest person in my family. My husband is about 6'4" and is one of the shortest in his family. My son was born 27" long - yikes! I really didn't expect that! He was only about an inch or two shorter than the warmer and the nurses had to go over to pediatrics to get him some size 2 diapers because they just weren't long enough! 

It was hilarious trying to squeeze him into the 0-3 month onesie I brought for his pictures at the hospital. We couldn't snap it closed without stretching it and skewing the picture on the front (which was a tractor and said "Chicks dig my tractor").


----------



## SJDsMommy

Holy crap that is one tall baby! My son was 19 3/4 inches and a week late. He is currently 32 inches and in the 75th percentile now, I am short, 5'3 and his dad is 6'3.


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah, they said they were almost 100% sure that he was the tallest baby delivered at our hospital! He's been "over the 97 percentile" on height, weight, and head circumference since the day he was born (because our doctor said that technically that is the highest classification they can give but if they could say over 100% then they would). The sad part is, he was only 2 days late and I was induced so think of how much bigger he could've gotten!

On a side note, when I was born I was 12 lb 14.5 oz and my mom said I was the easiest delivery she had! She should know since she had 6 kids with the smallest being just under 6 lbs.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Jeez! haha yeah my son's head is in the 90th percentile lol he's like his dad, tall skinny and big headed. He even looks like his dad! I hope our little girl looks more like me.. I get sick of hearing "he looks just like his daddy" all the time lol


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> Jeez! haha yeah my son's head is in the 90th percentile lol he's like his dad, tall skinny and big headed. He even looks like his dad! I hope our little girl looks more like me.. I get sick of hearing "he looks just like his daddy" all the time lol

My husband's family says that all the time to us! Even he's like "No, he looks EXACTLY like Kaitlyn's dad and grandpa!" It's so funny! At my son's 1st birthday party, my husband's family all kept ooohing and ahhing over two pictures on my wall saying Tommy just looks so adorable and whoever did the pictures did a good job at making them look like 'old time' photos. It broke their heart when I said, "oh, that one is my dad and the one next to it is my grandpa" they still insist that he looks identical to his dad and nothing like my family even though they mistook my dad and grandpa for my son!:haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My son was 21 1/2 inches at birth and 31 1/2 now. Seems like he's right on track with 5'6" me and DH at 6'.
He's a healthy stature too. Not overweight, no rolls, he's just thick/sturdy. His daddy has a very wide shoulder span and thickness, guess he'll be a linebacker too :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Everyone tells us that my son would be great in football. It gets so old though because he has diastasis recti that won't close. Our doctor has told us that he will not clear him for full-contact sports unless it either closes or we have the surgery to close it. The potential harm could be that he could herniate his intestines. It sticks up like a little cucumber under his skin on his belly and it's extremely ticklish.

Oh well though, maybe he won't even want to play football. My husband's family is ALL runners and my family is all dancers/softball for girls and runners/baseball for boys.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha I want my son to play ice hockey but my hubby wants to get him into dirt bikes and eventually motorcycles :dohh: guess we will have to wait and see what he chooses.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My DH is obsessed with soccer, or football to you uk folks. He'd love nothing better for his son. Same here it's great exercise.


----------



## Jac.

I'm 5'11 and my husband is 6'2, but if this little baby is a boy, I will welcome the height! Neither of us are into sports though, so unless the baby is, they are out of the question!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Is it really too much to ask for just one full night of uninterrupted sleep? My son still wakes up in the middle of the night..and manages to be wide awake at 5:30.. So between that and my inability to go back tob sleep after being up for a certain length of time.. I'm screwed lol I dont remember the last time I slept good all night long. Please let this new baby be a good sleeper lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hmm, is he napping too long or often during the day? If my son slept too long he would wake up in the night. Now sometimes he wakes at like an hour early but he'll go back to sleep in five minutes if it's quiet.
I know what you mean about not sleeping. I was up from 2-4 last night, no real reason, just uncomfortable and mind was wandering.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay wow, breastfeeding hurts now. Just this past week I've been super sensitive and now it's downright painful when he first latches on. Hope he gives up the few feedings a day soon.


----------



## SJDsMommy

No he usually takes a nap around noon for about an hour and a half to 2 hours then he's in bed around 8 or 8:30 most nights. I think one of the main problems is he doesnt like to eat when he gets tired and so he doesn't really have much in his stomach other than breast milk cause I still nurse him to sleep. We've tried making him eat but it only ticks him off =/ he doesn't seem hungry when he wakes up though oddly enough.. but the nights he does eat he usually sleeps better and for a while we were taking him to the park in the evening to let him get energy out but havent done that lately..it helped a little too. I think the best night he ever slept was on his first birthday. He didn't get much of a nap other than the 10 minute car rides because we went from the zoo to lunch to party city to pick up some baloons to the park to set up for his party lol didn't get home till about 8..he slept for 13 hours straight that night. He actually fell asleep at the party while eating his cake :) lmao

and I know what you mean about it hurting to breast feed, Its gotten better for me but for a while it did hurt a bit, kind of like starting all over again! I think my milk is either lowering in supply (which I heard it does in pregnancy) or changing to colostrum because my son has had a few feeding moments where he switches sides like every 3 seconds..once he settles on a side it doesn't seem to bother him though.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm wondering about the colostrum change too. My son for a while now drinks for a moment stops, goes back, than on it goes. I think it's just his age and distraction, he can't even focus to eat now. I don't think it's changed yet but I know we are in that time frame 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 months area. I think I may have to wean him soon cause I really don't want to end up with him not adjusting well. How many times a day are you still feeding? We do some days when he wakes, before his AM and PM naps, then before bed. So 3-4


----------



## SJDsMommy

About 3 or 4 seems about right for us too most days. he sometimes nurses first thing in the morning when he wakes up and then he nurses to sleep at naptime and bed time. He does nurse back to sleep when he wakes up in the middle of the night but its more of a comfort suck and not an actual feeding. Other than for sleep I am taking the dont offer dont refuse approach he wanted it alot yesterday but pretty normal today.


----------



## SJDsMommy

We will be weaning soon too, I am kind of sad to see this time come but I dont want to be tandum nursing and 2 and a half would have been my max limit though 18 months was/is my goal. I think it would be harder to wean him while still nursing the new baby..he'd probably be upset that she can have it but he cant.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Exactly my theory. It'd create jealousy, so I'd rather be done and have him adjusted by the time new baby arrives.


----------



## tmmommy07

Okay, so I think I've had probably the worst day yesterday. I got a call from my husband around 12:30 and he wasn't making much sense when he was talking. Finally I got out of him that something had gotten into our 2 chicken coops and killed our chickens. Wouldn't be so bad but these are more like pets than just farm animals. When we would get home every day my son would go get their eggs and say "thank you ladies" and then he would pick up what he called the "baby lady" (she was the smallest) and carry her around the yard and hand feed her grass and treats. He was so heartbroken. He told me that a monster did it and we needed to call Scooby Dooby Doo (that part was a little funny). UGH! I had to be the one to handle the 'clean up' as I'm the strong one in our house...my husband is way more emotional than his pregnant wife - imagine that!

Then, this morning I had a headache which Tylenol fixed but shortly after that I got white spots in my vision and things got all blurry for about 30 minutes. This is the second time in 2 weeks this has happened. The first time it lasted about an hour. My doctor thinks it might be atypical migraines but he's supposed to get back with me.

I really don't think this week can get over soon enough! At least on Sunday I will be officially halfway done!

Sorry for the little rant but it has been kinda sucky.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww I hope your day gets better! thats got to suck! are you going to get more chickens? 

Well I got that stethoscope but the ear pieces don't quite fit me properly (neither set) so I had a hard time hearing. I tried changing to a bell but didnt really help. I could hear my own heart beat but very quietly, I think I -might- have heard the baby, it was much more faint and a little faster than what I knew was my own heart beat (I mean I REALLY had to listen) but I'll try again in a few weeks when I am further along, I didn't expect too much this early anyway. Maybe I can find some better fitting ear pieces in the mean time..

Anyway we went to the mall for a play date this morning (they have a play place in the mall) then we got lunch I was hoping to go to the childrens place since they have one in the mall and see what I could find for the baby but my son was ready for a nap so I just took him home. His grandma will be here to pick us up in an hour and a half anyway so maybe (if she doesnt have to watch my nieces today) we can go to ross or burlington or something. My mom picks me and my son up on fridays just to go hang out, sometimes she ends up watching my nieces too if my brother and his girlfriend both have to work so the kids just all play together. I know one of them has to work today not sure if they both do or not though.

So yeah..no big news from me today, just a lengthy anecdote =P


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry about your chickens :(
As for me, well we put my one dog down last night so I've been pretty depressed. My son and I spent most of our day out back with my female dog trying to keep her busy so she doesn't mope. I don't think she knows what's going on yet. He was twice as big as her. As a pup she used to hang off his jowels, pretty funny. They had a brother sister relationship.
Everytime my son napped I sat on the swing in the sun and cried :( I think the hormones made it much harder to control. He was 12 and had a good long life but still im going to miss him so much.
Pregnancy wise, I have a belly :) Ive got my energy back and the nausea is pretty much gone! Got some gardening work done today, looks good, but I have a huge yard and there is oh so much more to be done in the neglected yard. Mothers day BBQ tomorrow. Hope the weather cooperates. I've got ribs dry rubbed marinating in the fridge, potato salad and deviled eggs made. Not much left to go but shower and clean up.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww im sorry thats tough.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

To top it off DH is being a grump with me today. Why can't we just enjoy a weekend without this jerky sulky behaviour? My child isn't even like that. We have our moms coming for dinner today and maybe that's why he's mean?


----------



## SJDsMommy

My hubby is like that alot, maybe he'll relax when the night is over. We are just going to dinner tomorrow and ill probably bring my mom some flowers.


----------



## Jac.

Team PINK...so unexpected.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats on your baby girl to be :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

So many girls in this group! Congrats :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats on team pink! Its funny as the group I started for October is mostly team blue! x


----------



## SJDsMommy

No blue here yet lol


----------



## mrswichman

my scan is in 16 days :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

It has to be a girl, we've got a trend going on here lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I got 8 sleeps :)


----------



## mrswichman

i hope its a girl,if its not all i have to buy are diapers because my aunt just had her twin boys in jan.... come on team :pink: lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well I just got some crappy news. Hubby was stupid and hit a curb on the way home, right by his work, some how it messed up atleast one of the rims and we may need 4 new tires. We JUST bought new tires in february! Atleast the car isnt totaled but how the hell could he be so stupid, is it that hard to watch the damn road. The worse thing is since he went out and blew our savings on a new computer that we didn't need (yet gets mad when I spend even $5!) we cant even afford to get this fixed! This is going to cost us atleast 600 to fix if we need all new tires.. So much for going to dinner tonight, we can't afford that now, and I dont know if I can even afford to go get my mom some flowers now.

Happy fricken mothers day -_-


----------



## Mrs.B.

Interested in peoples gender guesses. 20w Scan a week tomorrow, come and take my poll if you have a few seconds to spare. 13w5d Scan pictures and bump picture included.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...006205-scan-week-tomorrow-gender-guesses.html


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well today was crap. No flowers no card or present just a wrecked car which results in no going out for dinner, which is really all I wanted. I didnt even get to see my own mother today and I feel horible about that. On top of that I posted about it on face book and am now getting people saying I shouldnt be a stay at home mom and expect my husband to do it all. Excuse me but we were doing just fine until this happened, everyone has unexpected financial struggles and although this sucks they dont know our whole story and have no business telling me what to do. If this wasnt working for our family of course I would get a job.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, not a good day for you. Well happy mothers day and know that we see on here what a great mom you are. For people to be so rude to you, especially today, well you should delete those disrespectful jerks off your friends list.
Anyways, today started crappy for me. Woke up to DH grumpy again, took him till looking up Facebook to remember to wish me happy mothers day. I woke to do the dishes from last night that DH told me to leave and he'd do them last night. Then I cooked us all French toast with fruit and bacon. After that I got asked what I wanted to do for the day so I decided we were going for a road trip. Niagara falls and the butterfly conservatory/botanical gardens. It turned out to be a pretty good day. I got a card too :) he still needs to learn a lot of how to treat his wife, but it could have been much worse.
Hope the rest of you had a special day.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well glad your day got better. I always wondered what niagra falls looked like from the canadian side. 

My day got no better at all. I woke my husband up so he could get ready and leave for work, he was taking a minute to wake up and our son crawled up on the bed he was just patting and rubbing his dads shoulder and decided to lay down, which resulted in him accidentally putting his foot in my husbands face and my husband punched him! So naturally I slapped him in the face and took our son out of the room, as I was leaving he said "what the hell was that for?" I told him he punched our son and apparently he didnt even realise what he'd done cause all he said was "oh crap really?" Ugh I am beyond pissed and whether it was reflex or not doesnt matter it shouldnt have happened. He doesnt think its a big deal because "he didnt mean to" he ended up leaving 10 minutes early for work. Good riddence! I dont want to see him right now.


----------



## Jac.

My mom got me some things, which was nice but I'm only pregnant so I didn't expect anything, My husband I and hosted a lunch for my sister and her family and my mom and dad. It was a nice day for us, though we also got an unexpected expense! only $184 for us, but it still puts us back a lot! I can't believe I'm 19 weeks, don't you guys feel like time has just been flying by?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sjd's- okay, omg. That is not acceptable! Even if he was half asleep, it normally would have been you next to him, so what, punching a child or pregnant woman, his wife no less is fine with him. I would be telling him to spend some time away, get a hotel or stay at his parents or something. What he did was abuse, and I think it's bullshit he says he doesn't remember. He needs help, Hun, don't just let that go. If my husband ever raised a hand to me or my child, half asleep of not hed be out the door and I'd be consulting a professional.

Jac- sorry for the unexpected expense. Life always throws curveballs at you when least needed.


----------



## tmmommy07

I haven't been on in a while...Happy (late) Mother's Day to all! We spent our entire weekend builing a new chicken coop and run and now I'm so exhausted to be back at work. We are going to call it Fort Clucks (like Fort Knox) because it will be the Fort Knox of chicken coops!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I know what he did has no excuses but hes never hit me or our son before, hes not an abusive person and I do believe it was just a reflex but it still shouldnt have happened and saying he didnt even realise is crap but I dont think we are in any danger however I did tell him he better not let it happen again or the kid and I are both leaving


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hope so sjd's, you need to be safe. He owes your boy an apology and a half for that.

Tmmommy- lol, fort clux very cute. How many did you get? We can't keep chickens in the city here, for obvious reasons, it'd drive neighbours nuts and proper clean up just couldn't be enforced. It's been on the debate table though, they keep quashing it.

Can't wait for tomorrow, excitement and nervousness has kicked in. Can't wait to finally be able to give little one a name.


----------



## tmmommy07

We had 7 last time and my son wants 7 again. I'm funny about odd numbers so we will probably get 8. I live in town about 2 miles from the family farm. They allow chickens in our town as long as they are hens and not roosters. I'd like a rooster because they bring out a different personality in the hens. We don't need them to lay the eggs though and unfertilized eggs are cleaner...sometimes fertilized eggs have a red streak in them.


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, and our girls had such funny personalities! We used to just sit outside and watch them for hours.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Guess we will be getting a new car. Hubby managed to kill the old. Just waiting to see how much insurance will give us for it so we can proceed with a new loan.


----------



## tmmommy07

Ugh, that sucks! :hugs: It's just a lovely time to have to get a new loan isn't it!:flower:

My husband managed to complain enough about my Sebring convertible (that I loved ever so much) that his parents took the liberty of getting me a "family" vehicle. They bought me a 2007 Chrysler Town & Country - fully loaded, only 1 previous owner, all maintenance done at the dealer it was bought at originally which is the dealer we got it at. Now, I'm not going to complain because I didn't have to pay for it directly (we work for them on the farm for free) but I really miss my convertible.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha im sorry.. I wish my inlaws could/would buy us a car lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's a girl :) looks like I'll have one of each now too!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay congrats :D


----------



## tmmommy07

Yay for the girl! Good to have another in this group!

As far as them buying us a car, it's because they felt guilty about spending so much money on their other son. Also, we work for them so now we are indebted forever. Not too bad though...I love being in a tractor!


----------



## Jac.

So many girls this year!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im actually seeing alot of boys too


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My other October thread is boy heavy. The girls are finally getting in the tally. We hope to see some more, but there are lots of team yellows holding strong. Don't know how they can do it.


----------



## mrswichman

2 more weeks till i find out...longest 2 weeks of my life...lalalala :wacko::blush:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah the wait sucks lol. I couldnt stand not knowing, the technology is there, I say use it lol


----------



## mrswichman

lol. I'll be 18w3d at my scan...i hope after i kno it just flies by...


----------



## LarLar

I'm due October 10th! :D :flow: xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

This pregnancy is going by fast, my first went so slow but my hubby was gone for half of it for work. My son keeps me busy now lol but it did seem like we waited forever to find out both times. My next scan is next monday. Cant wait to see my little girl again <3.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm bored! being stuck at home without having the ability to leave without having to walk sucks. Waiting for my mom to get off work, its her birthday today and I told her I would take her out to dinner, all but one of our bills have been paid and our bank account looks ok for now so even though money is kinda tight now after hubbys accident I'm splurging on dinner for my momma. She's done a lot for us. I was planning on dropping by some cheese cake at her work but since I am without a car I couldnt, I was thinking about taking the bus up there or even walking since its only a mile to her work from where I live but I had my hubby drop some off to her on his way to an orientation he's got today. (He's borrowing his friends motorcycle while we wait to get a new car). Not sure where we are going for dinner yet, depends on where she wants to go. I can't wait to get out of the house though! Taking the boy with me too :)


----------



## mrswichman

YEAH!!! Belly bands finally got here!!! no more tight jeans and pants making me not breathe...so excited when husband brought them in from the mail :D :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I can wear those things. Regular pants just sit and feel weird now, even open zipper. I'm maternity pants and yoga pants all the way! Even if I have to hike em up now and again :)

What happened to your car sjd's? Did he have a wreck or it just quit on ya?


----------



## mrswichman

i have a pair of maternity pants and now 3 belly bands...


----------



## mrswichman

Can anyone direct me to diaper bags, that are expensive... I really don't want to pay more then 30.00 for a bag...


----------



## SJDsMommy

I got my diaper bag and a convertable carseat that matched for $50 from walmart. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Giraffe-...Boom-Giraffe-Print-Duffle-Diaper-Bag/19725266

Thats the one I got. They have other designs too. My son has the same carseat with a different pattern and was in it at about 6 months when hubby decided he was too tall for his infant carseat I didnt think so but he did just fine in this carseat and it faces both ways. He still uses it, works great.


I'm still using the hair tie to keep my pants on, doesnt really bother me as my pants sit just under my bump anyway. I never wore maternity clothes with my son. I am practically living in cami's though (tank tops not military clothes lol)


----------



## mrswichman

thats cuttte


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If your in US try Target. I got mine at Toys r us (in canada) but I waited to look at clearance items and when there was a sale on them. Got mine for $38 plus tax but it was not the cheapest.

Congrats LarLar and welcome! Do you hop to find out what your having or do you already know?


----------



## SJDsMommy

I goy my current diaper bag at walmart too its got a monkey on it I think it was $25. Walmart has some really nice ones, I havent seen what target has, I love target but walmart is more convienient to us. Cant wait to do more shopping lol.


----------



## Jac.

Where I live we have groups on facebook, swap and buy groups and everyone is always selling stuff in really good condition for great prices, I check it often, but haven't bought anything yet. I felt the baby kick from the outside for the first time last night, every time my husband would put his hand down she would stop, though. Stinker. Such a weird but neat feeling!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Amazing isn't it? :) My hubby keeps poking and jiggling my stomach and asking me if she moved lol I think he's getting anxious..it'll probably be a few weeks yet until I get outside movement due to the anterior placenta so he's just gonna have to wait! 


Really hoping we get a call from our insurance today about the car, they are supposed to tell us how much they will be giving us for it. We owed a little less than 5000, hubby looked it up and says that particular model sells for around 7000 used now so we may be getting a little bit back (hopefully!) which will all go toward the down payment on a new car. I guess the agent he spoke with said she would be really surprised if we didnt hear anything by Friday, his dad said it took him 3 days to hear back, this is day 4 for us so keeping my fingers crossed here. As soon as they pay the bank we can go apply for another loan (which should be no problem cause my hubby had no credit at all when he got the car and now has great credit, even though its only 3 years worth) hopefully we can get a new car before monday. I have a dr appointment that day. Plus hubby starts his summer course then and will be gone a good chunk of the day so who knows when we will be able to get to the bank.


----------



## annabelle29

Hi ladies! Hope it's not too late to join this thread, I just spotted it.

I'm due October 15 and have my gender scan on Monday, so very excited to find out what we're having. We have a 3.5 year old son, so either boy or girl is fine with me. :flower:

Congrats to everyone that recently found out the sex! I see lots of pinks throughout here so far. :haha:


----------



## tmmommy07

Welcome! Glad to have you!:flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its all pink so far lol and Im due the 14th :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Okay, I was due October 4th but then they told me September 30th...so I technically don't belong here but this is such a lovely group and they've been more than happy to let me stay!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just met a nice lady while out shopping with my mom who just offered to give us all her daughters baby stuff that she out grew :) shes got alot apparently and I figure if theres something we dont need someone else will need it. Shes gonna go through it all and gather it up for me. Very nice of her to just give all that stuff away to a stranger. Same thing happened to me when I was getting married, some lady gave us all her wedding decorations lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

annabelle29 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope it's not too late to join this thread, I just spotted it.
> 
> I'm due October 15 and have my gender scan on Monday, so very excited to find out what we're having. We have a 3.5 year old son, so either boy or girl is fine with me. :flower:
> 
> Congrats to everyone that recently found out the sex! I see lots of pinks throughout here so far. :haha:

I have my scan on monday too :) Welcome


----------



## SJDsMommy

I have a scan monday too but I already know the gender of course. So my hubby just went to pick up our new car! So glad it didnt take too long. Also i'm finally starting to feel more movement again :) I wonder if my placenta has moved at all, something to ask the ultrasound tech about I guess lol.

This weekend is much better than last, hopefully we can celebrate a belated mothers day tomorrow. And sometime this week I will be getting myself a much needed haircut!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## mrswichman

Anyone know of a place where i can get a decent priced crib??? The one i was suppose to get from a friend...fell through because i can never get a hold of her...lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Try a local kids thrift store such as kid to kid or once upon a child or maybe even good will I think its 50% off today. Not a big fan of good will but could be worth a look. Burlington has lay away too as does kmart. Good luck :).


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck to all who have Dr appointments tomorrow. Wonder if we'll see some blue


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck today 
;)


----------



## tmmommy07

:flower: Good luck at all of your scans! :flower: It makes me wish I had one today too! I find out Wednesday when my next scan is (to check for placental placement).

I'm so proud of my latest shopping trip. I totally got 5 large cans of the powdered formula that doesn't expire until 2014 for less than $22 total. (Please don't judge by the use of formula - we are going to breastfeed exclusively for the first 6 weeks then start to combi-feed just before I return to work.)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopfefully the time until my appointment goes by fast. Hubby wont be there today cause his summer course started today so my grandpa is coming to pick me up and watch my son for me. Hope all our scans go well :)


----------



## LarLar

Good luck with everyones scans today although i'm probably late in wishing you all luck. :)

Mine is this wednesday! :flow: xx


----------



## Jac.

I'm looking forward to hearing about everyone's ultrasounds. Curious, how much weight has everyone gained so far? I've gained 9lbs. Is that relatively normal for 20 weeks?


----------



## LarLar

I've gained about 5-6lbs.. but haven't gained anything more since 13weeks + 6days :flow: i'm just under 20 weeks xx


----------



## annabelle29

Well, we're having a GIRL!!! Add another one to the Team :pink: :pink::pink:

Yay!! Everything seemed to look good, but my appt with the midwife is Wed, so I'll know more details then. 

Hope to hear about everyone else's scans later today!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mine had legs shut lol, but have to go back in 2 weeks to get heart checked so will try again then. Pics are in my journal but they are very poor quality


----------



## SJDsMommy

YAY congrats!

My scan went well too, baby is measuring about a week small but the dr didnt seem surprised, she asked how much my son weighed at birth and when I told her she said this baby seems to be following in his foot steps. They estimated her to be about 8 ounces and confirmed "she's definitely a girl" lol my kids are always definites apparently! No mention of low fluid so thats great and dr said everything looked perfect and as far as my uterus growth I am "text book" lol so glad my appointment went well, get to go back in 4 more weeks, no ultrasound that time though :( waiting on a call back from that college I called a while back when I volunteered to let the ultrasound techs use me as practice, I called again yesterday since I havent heard back and they left a message for someone to get back to me. 

As for weight gain, according to my dr's scale I gained about 5 and a half lbs since my conformation appointment (I weighed myself the other day and thought it was 8 but the drs scale says differently) I lost 2 lbs from my 8 week to my 12 week appointment but gained 4 lbs back at my 16 week and one lb since then so I am currently 129 lbs. A good weight gain for 20ish weeks is anywhere from 5 to 10 but obviously that will vary for every woman. 

The tech did some 3d for me as well but it wasnt too clear, I got a couple decent pics though. Baby was also kicking me in the bladder! lol No wonder I had to pee even worse than usual (that and the fact I had to down 32 ounces of water and hold it!)

Here's some pics though! https://i46.tinypic.com/73j9ec.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

So i was just laying on the couch on my back,laying on pillows...and leaned up a tad and then laid back down...and i felt something inside my belly like fall backwards...wasnt painful just like whoa.... Was that baby moving???


----------



## SJDsMommy

It could have been


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh. Guess we wont be going out for dinner tomorrow after all, my husband doesnt want to. He "doesnt see why eating somewhere else is such a big deal to me." I swear my husband has got to be the least romantic person in the world. Why cant he just go out for a nice dinner with his family for once.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sjd's- sorry you didn't get to go out to dinner. Try having a talk with him that it's about time out of the house where you get a break from cooking, Anne get to enjoy time spent as a family. Even if he doesn't get it, he must see its important to you...thus worth making you happy?

I'm struggling with a man being relatively selfish himself. He gets to do whatever he likes, fishing all day, video games, being lazy all weekend, with hardly ever getting grief from me, yet still he's grumpy all the time with me. It's not fair. I've put myself last and him first (behind my son of course) and still I get nothing good back for it. I'm talking to him tonight about this as I am becoming lonely and depressed and warn out. He needs to step up and be a man already, help without being asked to, and get some initiative on getting things done here. He's taken me for granted for too long! With baby number two on the way, something has to change, and now before she arrives! I am not superwoman!


----------



## Jac.

My husband can be a real pooper a lot of times, too. For the most part I can't complain, though. He supports me and he has a lot of stress, and even though he can be the grumpiest and meanest person ever, he's also the cutest and funnest person ever. His ups are more than his downs and I love him even with his flaws. Wouldn't trade him for anyone...except maybe Ryan Gosling... 

On a side note, I've gained 9lbs but it's all in my boobs and my belly, even though my belly is so small still!! I'll attach a picture from Monday. I had to lift my boobs because they're so big, haha!! I'm 5'11 and I've always been very skinny (still am, despite having a baby bump) so I think I'm safe for gaining 9lbs...though I can't tell you how! I don't eat anything more than I did pre-pregnancy!
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks (1) (483x800).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SJDsMommy

Anyone else itchy?


----------



## Mrs.B.

SJDsMommy said:


> Anyone else itchy?

Belly and boobs!


----------



## tmmommy07

My belly, back and legs were super itchy until about a week ago...generally I was itchy all over but those were the bad spots!


----------



## SJDsMommy

It comes and goes for me..my face was itchy earlier  my arms are itchy now.


----------



## mrswichman

this may sound odd but my armpits....omg LOL :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nose, eyes, ears, and throat. It's allergy season and I'm suffering bad :( doesn't help I'm only allowed benedryl if necessary. It makes me dopey and tired so only for night, or a half in the day. Someone send me a new body that does t react to all plants/grass/trees, ugh


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh I feel for you, I get allergies too and my son has a sensitivity to clariten so couldnt take it.last year or this year and I dont take over the counter meds while pregnant (except I did take tums twice). Hope its not too bad in your case.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Snap!


----------



## SJDsMommy

This is random but I really wish it would rain.. Lol


----------



## Jac.

Not so itchy anymore, was a couple weeks ago. My neck gets itchy, and I feel itchy after reading all the itchy posts. On a side note...I went to buy a new bra yesterday because I outgrew mine... I had to buy a J 36 because the H/I was to small...Guess I'm getting a reduction after the baby comes.


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> This is random but I really wish it would rain.. Lol

I wish it would rain here too! If it doesn't rain soon, we are going to be in a lot of trouble. We are farmers and our crops aren't doing the greatest with no rain!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Holy crap thats a big bra lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well it looks like my brother and his girl friend are finally getting their boy. Im happy for them but kind of upset at the same time. I know its silly to get upset over but I feel like thats just another thing they have stolen from us. I loved having the only boy :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

SJDsMommy said:


> Well it looks like my brother and his girl friend are finally getting their boy. Im happy for them but kind of upset at the same time. I know its silly to get upset over but I feel like thats just another thing they have stolen from us. I loved having the only boy :(

I kinda understand, I would love this little one to be a boy and my sister has a girl, so it would be the first grandson.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow J is huge! I was a c before my first pregnancy, then dd when buying the last nursing bras, think they've gone down a bit now. I don't care really so long as my back doesn't ache and they don't say like mad :)
As for rain, up north really needs it, with the big fires up in Timmons ON.
Here we had a downpour this morning, but it's totally hot and muggy here now, supposed to rain on and off this weekend.
I still have the only boy on my DH's side for his moms grandchildren. His bro ended up with two Girls, but whatever, they are weird and we barely know them anymore anyways. We've got lots of hostility with them anyways with all the crap theyve Pulled since getting pregnant with their first. We get the impression that they dont want to be part of this family, so what can ya do? My sis had a boy and girl before me, so no biggie. She is the best big sis and we all love her so she can have whatever she likes. DH can razz his bro for having trouble in the boy dept if he likes, lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

I live in az theres fires every year :/ and yeah we have the 1st grandson and greatgrandson for both our families. I do have a half sister on my dads side that I never get to see with a boy but for my mom and grandparents and hubbys family hes the only boy until his cousin is born. Infact he had no cousins on his dads side yet too..


----------



## SJDsMommy

20 weeks today! I have reached the half way mark! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SJDsMommy said:


> 20 weeks today! I have reached the half way mark! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Yay, Hubby and I felt baby on the outside for the first time today :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

(just poping by i was a oct due mumma #ttc 2 eeeepppp sorry im not a scary stalker just reminding my self of the PG days i was due 19/10 was induced early he arrived 7/10 )


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 20 weeks today! I have reached the half way mark! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> 
> Yay, Hubby and I felt baby on the outside for the first time today :)Click to expand...

Aww thats awesome. I'm not feeling much still and it will probably be abfew weeks yet until we feel it from the outside because of the anterior placenta.


----------



## kaylajade.x

Due October 12th :D
x


----------



## Mrs.B.

SJDsMommy said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 20 weeks today! I have reached the half way mark! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> 
> Yay, Hubby and I felt baby on the outside for the first time today :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thats awesome. I'm not feeling much still and it will probably be abfew weeks yet until we feel it from the outside because of the anterior placenta.Click to expand...

Mines anterior too, Its the first time I have felt in from the outside too, also not feeling much on a day to day basis, i think it was a case of right place right time! He had to have his hald low on my belly as I don't feel the kicks anywhere else :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I feel mine mostly by my belly button I hope I feel more movement soon :)

Looks like one of my tickers isnt working  I'll have to see if I can fix it. So whats everyone up to today? Hubby has the day off from summer school since its memorial day so we're going over to his friends house later for a bbq apparently. He's got work tonight though.

I think I have got almost everything of my son's sorted out thats too small for him, I'm going to give it to my brother and his girlfriend since they are having a boy.

Oh and it looks like we WILL be having a baby shower, on September 1st :) I told my mom I would get the decorations and invites and stuff since shes going to take care of the food and host it. 

As for my brother's girlfriend I guess some of her co workers are planning on throwing one for her (don't know if that will actually happen or not at this point). I will probably go through and see if theres anything else I can put on my registry.. I'm going to put on my invites to bring a registry item or gift card for a chance to win a prize (which will probably be a box of see's candy) hopefully this will persuade people to actually buy off the registry this time lol. 


Oh and one of my friends is also pregnant and due in november (well actually 2 people I know are) but the one I am talking about was told at her 12 week scan that they are probably having another girl, despite the fact that everyone is telling her thats way too early and to wait until her 20 week scan until she starts telling people, she seems to be taking it quite seriously (with a small hope they are wrong) so she doesn't think anyone will be throwing her a baby shower but she might throw herself a diaper party so she can atleast get some diapers. So I told her I would make her a diaper cake :) Waiting until they announce the gender for real though I think she's only 14 or 15 weeks along now though. I'm pretty excited to make it I have already gotten a few of the smaller items that need to go on it, just need to get the stuff to construct it lol and diapers and ribbons and a couple gender specific toys and one of those little blankets with a head on it lol if they do end up having a boy I have one that my son never used but if its a girl I'll need a new one..(for the top of the cake) probably give that to her around the same time as my baby shower but I'll definitely post a pic once its done so look for that in a couple months lol.


----------



## mrswichman

Scan in 18 hours!!! Ahhhh lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrswichman said:


> Scan in 18 hours!!! Ahhhh lol.

Yay, are you hoping to find out? x


----------



## mrswichman

Yes hoping to find out if we are having a savannah or christopher


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely, hope baby isn't shy for you, look forward to the update


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck :) hope you get a girl :)


----------



## mrswichman

me too...i don't think i have ever been this anxious to go to the doctors haha


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> me too...i don't think i have ever been this anxious to go to the doctors haha

Lol yeah I know what you mean


----------



## mrswichman

haha i ruined the girl trend I'm team :blue:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww well congrats anyway :) Boys are great!


So yesterday my throat was really sore so I decided to stop at walgreens on the way to our friends house so I could get some hard candy to suck on. The cashier asked me when I was due and when I told her she replied, man you're really sticking out there!

Seriously, HOW RUDE! Who says that to a pregnant woman? I mean I guess if its your hubby or a good friend and you know they are messing with you that is one thing, but to say that to a complete stranger? UGH! and I was just thinking to myself earlier that I was actually kind of small for 20 weeks, I was pretty small with my son too and pretty much everyone stated how small I was, of course alot of that has to do with the fact I am small framed anyway, I mean I was big for me but compared to others, pretty small. 

I told this to our friends girlfriend who was also there for the bbq and she said that lady is nuts cause I am tiny. 

Honestly I dont think that woman realizes how close october actually is..its only about 4 months away! (4 and a half till my due date). That and the fact my baby was only 8 ounces at 19 weeks (normal for 20 is about 12 ounces apparently) and she is measuring a week small..

My husband said when she asked me I should have acted offended and told her I wasnt pregnant lol :dohh:


----------



## tmmommy07

Some people are so rude...

I was at Wal-Mart a few weeks ago and my son had picked out a few little pink outifts. He was so proud and told the cashier that he picked those out for his baby sister that he's going to be getting after his birthday. She looked straight at me and said, "So, does he call you grandma or mamaw?" I said, "He calls me MOMMY!" She said, "Oh, well you don't look pregnant." (So, I'm just assuming because I'm overweight that I just look fatter! Even though I can still wear almost all of my pre-pregnancy clothes still!)


----------



## SJDsMommy

That is so rude!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I get alot of rude stares too cause I still look 16 :/ infact when I was pregnant with my son this older woman told me if I kept my legs shut I wouldnt be another 16 year old pregnant disgrace to society. I about punched her in the face. I flashed her my wedding ring and told her she was just another ass who's too quick to judge and assume. So far nothing like that had happened this time around lol. I cant beleive how ignorant some people are.


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah, the sad part was that I just turned 29! So it's not like I'm an older mom or anything...she was just showing her ignorant side. Last time I was pregnant I kept having people ask me when I was due as I looked like I could pop any minute! I would tell them well I'm only 6 months and they would reply with Oh you're having twins then. Some people should have a censor on their mouths!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Maybe we should carry duct tape around :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Hey, I've got some really cute duct tape I could use! I make hairbows and little wallets and such out of them!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Bows out of duct tape?


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I am planning a day trip to a place up north that I would LOVE to move to in a couple years. My hubby is completely against moving out of the valley here, he used to be for it and infact we even had plans to move out of state but he thought it would be better to stay near family while we were just starting out so when he got out of the marines we moved back to our home town..then he got a job as a truck driver and pretty much hates it everywhere but here now, he hates the roads everywhere else it seems and doesnt want a thing to do with the snow. Now anytime I bring up moving he asks me why I want to leave all our friends and family and go somewhere else where we know no one. I'm just not happy here, I dont want my kids growing up here, its too hot for my liking and the place I want to go to is only 2 hours north, and right now its about 20 degrees cooler! its close enough we could make a trip down once a month or so but he still says its too far :dohh: I'm hoping maybe if I can just get him up there to see the area and spend a day there that maybe he will change his mind! I think its a great compromise and obviously I am willing to wait until he's done with school (which should be by the end of 2014! See I live in the phoenix area in az, it easily gets up to 110+ in the summer and its hot here from late march/early april to about the beginning of november. I want my kids to experience a real colorful fall and maybe a white christmas one day. I dont want to worry about burning them with the seat belt in the car or them sweating cause the ac doesnt reach back there. And I am so sick of the desert! I want some forrest for a change! lol

So anyway I am thinking maybe a trip to the zoo up there and then maybe grill some steaks at a park somewhere.

random me babbling on again :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Yep! Here is a link to the Duck Tape website that shows how they are made. These are basic bows. I've made very complicated ones as well it just depends on who it's for when I make them. They are very easy and super cheap. I make them for my 5 year old niece and I've been making them for her since she was 2...no matter how many she loses, they are still cheaper than store bought ones. That and she LOVES Hello Kitty so I like to make her a lot of the Hello Kitty ones.

https://www.duckbrand.com/Duck Tape Club/ducktivities/fashion-accessories/duck-tape-bows


----------



## SJDsMommy

ha. cute :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sjd's- good luck convincing your hubby :) sounds like fun a zoo trip and steaks....I'm so in :)

AFM- interesting day. Been struggling with my seasonal allergies the past 9 days and it's become progressively worse. The eyes are the worst part. This morning I woke and they were glued shut, I soaked them open and they were so red itchy and swollen I could barely deal with my son. Called my mom over and she forced me to go to emerg to get it looked at and another form of treatment that's okay in pregnancy. Got some new prescription drops, and am told to continue with the benedryl. Not the most helpful but the one of the new drops feels great for a short time. After all the excitement I'm getting a cold cloth on them and going to bed early. G'night ladies :)


----------



## mrswichman

girls give me your opinion...a friend of ours gots me wondering if doctor is right...lol is it reallly a boy?
 



Attached Files:







465128_2887434845367_2098192963_o.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SJDsMommy

Looks like a "little" man if you know what I mean lol but looks more boy than girl in my opinion


----------



## SJDsMommy

I dont know if this helps in anyway but here's the gender shot of both my kids at 16 weeks, both are obvious but left is my son and the right is my little girl.


https://i47.tinypic.com/33ygaxu.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

I appreciate that :D It was like the last shot she could get of him before he become stubborn and closed his legs on her...but there was something there haha...was resting mostly on his leg... 
In the sonogram both legs were above his head...so little hard to tell she has to wriggle him around a tad.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My sonographer pointed out the 3 line pattern that can be viewed on this website a bit of the way down ( pic is labeled 3 lines sign). I don't know cause your pic looks similar but darker on the center one. Did she get no other view of the penis to make it definative for you?


----------



## mrswichman

she did...this was the very last shot she could get, before baby closed legs... i saw it but you know...paranoid i'd be the one to buy all the boy things and it come out a girl haha


----------



## Hopeful42nd

There is more chance of them making an error of a girl than a boy. I'd not worry just buy things and keep your receipts :) I'd do that anyways, just so I wasn't worried.
I had no doubt about my boy but with girl I have doubts as its easier to mistake. Hey but st least I'd be set if it comes out boy, lol


----------



## mrswichman

The first one is my sonogram, the second is my friends , who went to the same place and her baby came out boy...lol look pretty similiar

also my pictures is of the babies bottom...not looking side ways at it or anything...
 



Attached Files:







465128_2887434845367_2098192963_o.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5









198395_10150095935407735_712752734_6779211_1961098_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yours, from the shape looks like a head of the penis, here, I can't tell what I'm looking on on that. Yours is much more definitive. Go buy boy stuff! Boys are fun :)


----------



## mrswichman

haha :D i can't wait...
a friend got me all paranoid...but im going to let it fly past me and go boy...cause i swear i did see his little winkie...right before my little man closed his legs


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm sure you have nothing to worry about :) Boys are great, super cuddly and for the most part pretty easy. My son and I are attatched at the hip, he's a little mommas boy for sure! but its alot easier to find cute girl stuff. I like to shop kids thrift stores for my son as theres usually a pretty good variety and its cheaper. I dont like places like good will or savers though.. too nasty in most of them lol but the place I usually go is called kid to kid and they are great infact I often find things with their original tags on them.

I'm glad I got a good clear pic though, I dont think either of mine could be any more obvious lol. If you're concerned you could always ask them to double check for you :)


----------



## mrswichman

I'm pretty confident now after looking at it for 24 hrs haha. I'm pretty set with clothes and everything. My aunt just had her twin boys in Jan. so she is giving me alot of stuff. 
So in October i get a swing,bouncer,baby bath,clothes GALORE...I'm sure i'm not thinking of everything...
I still need to get stroller,carseat,crib...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Change table/dresser, bassinet or cosleeper if baby will be by you for the first months, matress, crib sheets, baby carrier if wanted. Hmm I'll let you know if I think of more


----------



## Jac.

My baby is kicking constantly and my boobs are already damp, not wet but definitely a little leaky here and there! I actually have a small stain in my sports bra...Isn't that a little soon for 21 weeks with my first baby? I was pregnant before, but only until 8 weeks and 6 days...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Not really, hormones can cause that and it sounds like your size has really increased so it makes sence. Maybe your going to have an easy time breastfeeding and pumping? One can always hope :)


----------



## mrswichman

I started a little leaking at like 14-15 weeks...


----------



## SJDsMommy

With my son I didnt leak during pregnancy at all, and afterward I only leaked when my breasts were full of milk, like hurting full lol but breast feeding came really easy for us both, he was a natural and my milk supply has been great even now.. we are going to be weaning very soon though :( I'm very sad to see this come to an end but I dont want to be tandem nursing and I kind of need a break between the 2. Even now I dont leak much yet, maybe a drop or two here and there. So far anyway.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well my son didnt fall asleep until 11:30 last night. His bedtime is 8:30, he was tired but just wanted to play. Having been awake since 2 am I was exhausted :/ he finally fell asleep but when I went to check on him he was for some reason on the floor lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Is he in a toddler bed where he can get out? My guy is still in his crib.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Is he in a toddler bed where he can get out? My guy is still in his crib.

Yeah we ditched the crib a while ago. But he was right next to his bed. It didnt look like he fell from the way he was laying, infact I have found him next to his bathroom door before lol (hes got his own bathroom like a master bedroom does)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Pretty sweet deal for a two and a half year old :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I meant 1 1/2.....sorry baby brain


----------



## SJDsMommy

lol he hardly slept in his crib though we coslept for about the first 6 months then tried him in his crib, I wanted to wait until he started sleeping better but at the time he still wasnt sleeping through the night but he slept great the first couple days in the crib then started back to waking up multiple times at night so he ended up going to sleep in the crib then back in our bed when he woke up if I was too tired to stay up and try to put him back in his crib (he woke up almost everytime you put him down!, still does.) Anyway at 10 months my grandpa gave us this futon he had that he never used so we decided to use that as a bed for him and that way I could just sleep there with him and atleast he would get used to sleeping in his own bed but after a couple months I hated the thing. It had to be the most uncomfortable futon in the world! the part that became the back of the couch was VERY hard and the seat part was firm but noticably softer plus the bar in the middle was so uncomfortable it wasnt even funny.. I got a matress pad to put over it and it helped a little but not much.. my hubbys grandma offered to buy him a toddler bed and thought I never really wanted it (I figured just get a full bed and no need to buy another later on) atleast its alot softer, only thing is I cant lay down in there with him so I just have a big bunch of blankets laying next to his bed that I lay on if I need to be in there with him.. I still find it easier to just bring him back to bed with me though lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah, my boy slept in a bassinet in our room for the first 5 months then in his room in it for a week of two, by before 6 month in his crib and loving it. No issues, he has his fisher price aquarium and sleeps like a champ. His crib is the one that changes from crib to toddler bed to full size so he's good. Want to get the same for the new babe but am going to wait till we move as we'll use a bassinet in the first place.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah our crib does too but we have to order extra parts to do that, but I dont really like the picture of the full size bed..too tall for a head rail lol I'll probably just buy normal beds especially since we'll be using the crib for the new baby too.

In other news, it looks like I am making 2 diaper cakes lol, one for each of my november due friends. One of them is having a gender reveal party next sunday (not this sunday but the one after lol) she already has a boy (8) and a girl (3) so doesnt care what this one is but they are hoping more for a boy. Anyway she's not going to have a baby shower and she gave us tons of stuff when we had our son so I figured the least I could do is make her a diaper cake. Its coming along quite nicely! I have the tiers made up and a ribbon tied around the top and bottom one, (going to put a receiving blanket around the middle tier then tie a ribbon on it too) just waiting on a few things to get here then I can put all the little baby stuff on it. I'll take a picture once its done :) Can't wait for her to see it! hopefully she likes it lol I told her I was going to make it for her already.

Now that thats knocked about an hour off my morning its time for me to take a shower and go pay my rent! lol hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sooo can someone please explain to me how this is rude? A friend of ours just gave us this huge box of size 1 pampers along with a package that was part of another box. Well I had ordered a box of huggies to make the diaper cake out of but I figured since there was a package of pampers already that wasnt in the box I would just use that instead of opening a brand new box of diapers. I prefer huggies anyway, so I can just keep those for us. My husband thinks that kind of rude to use the diapers we were given to make a gift for someone else.. I dont see why.. or how it makes a difference if I use those or the ones I ordered, there all going to get used anyway and I dont see the point of opening a new box when there was part of a package already that wasnt in a box. (the package wasnt open it was just part of a big bulk box)

I mean I could understand if there wasnt a package already out of its box and I hadnt already ordered the huggies and just used these to make the diaper cake but thats not the case.

hope I'm not confusing anyone lol but I just dont see the problem here..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Not weird at all. Baby's bum is still getting diapered. It's not like diapers are a prrsonal things. When someone selects clothes or blankets, it's something that was chosen for you, diapers are diapers.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Exactly! My hubby is weird. Lol


----------



## Jac.

Cloth diapering here! So, I don't really need to worry about diapers at all...at least I hope!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I couldnt do it. I hate laundry and wouldnt want to clean poop out of a diaper lol im too lazy


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Cloth huh Jac? So did you buy them already? There are so many different ones tochoose from and I hear they fit different shapes of babies better from brand to brand. Are you using a service to wash them or doing your own. I can't do that either, not with two in diapers, I'd go mad!
Okay random comment I know, but I just had a flash to a show about cheap people I watched, that this lady used cut strips of towel for toilet paper and had a basket in the bathroom for dirty and clean ones. She laundered them all herself, some were stained so badly but she'd say, 'there still good'. What would you do if you were at someone's house, asked to use the bathroom and they explained their system to you. Lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Eek.. Thats not right! Id hold it and if I ever went back to that place id make aure to have some toilet paper or something in my bag lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, I know right. It was a pretty funny show. This guy would mortifying his wife when they went out to eat cause if ppl werent finishing their plates he'd go ask them if they were finished and if he could have it.

Jac- I should specify, that comment meant nothing to cloth diapering. I know cloth diapers are not cheap! It's for the environment and for bums to better breathe. I just felt I should specify that :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well we may be moving when our lease is up, my sister in law asked if we would be interested in renting a house with them. They want a place with a backyard for their dogs. While im not to fond of roomates especially as a married couple with kids we need a bigger place, 800 sq ft is not enough room for a family of 4 espcially for the kids. But our lease is up in october so I wont be much help lo I'll be due to pop any minute. but even though we saved money by moving here after doing the math we would probably save an extra 300 ish by moving into a place with them.. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.. and it wont be forever we plan on buying in 2 years or so when hubby finishes school.


----------



## mrswichman

moving in with family seems all peachy...but it drives you insane...because everyone does things different and their different habits... trust me i just came from living witht he in laws for 8 months...AHHH lol so glad to be alone with hubby and animals with lo kicking at me haha


----------



## SJDsMommy

I don't think it will be too bad, neither of them seem to home much anyway plus she used to be my best friend for years which is actually how I met my hubby lol we practically lived with each other back then anyway, didn't fight much at all. We just eventually started hanging out with different people and then she moved to california temporarily with her dad after graduating high school, for like a year. Her fiance is pretty quiet too. I don't really want room mates at all but financially, and space wise I think its probably a good idea. Its just gonna suck having to up and move again (will be the 4th time in 3 years!) and all the deposits and what not are sucky but $300 a month savings is pretty nice..


----------



## SJDsMommy

I mean that covers our car payment.. lol


----------



## tmmommy07

Ok, it's been a few since I've been on...lots of work, ugh. But, my mom totally surprised me today and in the middle of our work day she said, "oh we have to run to town real quick could you drive?" so I did... She took me to get a manicure and pedicure! I was so happy!

Also, I used disposable diapers to start with my son then switched to cloth diapers. I really loved the cloth ones...didn't even seem to add much laundry to "the pile" as my husband calls it. I actually saved a lot by doing cloth. With this one I'll be doing cloth but if we are traveling or something I'll use disposable just like with my son! I'd also like to add that I'm not judgmental to anyone else's choices - everyone has their right to their own way of raising children. So, I don't want to offend anyone by any means by saying it wasn't that bad laundry wise.

Sjdsmommy, living with family isn't so bad! Enjoy the savings!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol I'm just too lazy to cloth diaper :) i use amazon mom to buy diapers, if you subscribe you can save a ton and they have more than diapers, they have wipes and various hpusehold items not sure whays all included but worth taking a look at for sure. I dont know if you can subscribe to cloth diapers or not.. but its open to canadian parents too :) plus free shipping as well as giving you amazon prime privilage lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh sorry I always have typos when I use my phone, small virtual keyboard..lol


----------



## Jac.

I'll be doing my only laundry and I have Kawaii and gDiapers right now, hoping the G's work, because they have the best system and have bio-degradable inserts you can flush, or you can use cloth inserts you can wash. I bought some of each. You also only have to wash the cloth, not the entire diaper at every change. You can also buy diaper sprayers you hook to your toilet which are like little shower heads to rinse off the poop before washing. Also, my mom is lovely and said she's willing to help me out when I get overwhelmed. :) Poop isn't that gross, I've changed plenty of diapers and all that's wrong is the smell...and getting it on your hands on the odd occasion. I just think cloth will be cheaper and better for babies bum...also they are REALLY cute, I should take a picture and show you all. I'd probably buy some organic disposables for back up, or just use the flushable inserts for when I'm out in public.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I've definitely had my share of poopy diapers lol and gotten poop on me plenty of times, infact a couple times he's been so had I had to give him a bath! 

But yeah, my mom cloth diapered my brother for the first few weeks, she said they gave him a horrible rash but disposables didn't.. I dont see why that would be but a friend of mine cloth diapers her daughter (who is about the same age as my son) and she seems to get rashes a lot too but I've also heard from some people that they cut down on rashes. I guess it just depends on the baby and the diaper. Aside from the pampers I was given from the hospital and my dad, huggies is the only brand we use on my son and he almost never has rashes, they've worked great for us so I plan to use them for this baby too. Everyone's got their own preferences, if cloth works for you then by all means! I just know I wouldn't be up for the task lol :)


switching topics.. this may be a little tmi but I thought sex was supposed to be great during pregnancy.. sex sucks while pregnant =/ just does not feel good in any position! Then again I dont really want it all that often either..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

As for rashes, statistics say far fewer rashes occur on cloth diapered babies than disposables. Disposables are plastic therefore do not breathe the same as all natural cloth does. The thing with cloth is that if you leave cloth diapers (usually wet ones) on too long then you'll get the rashes. You need to change more due to less absorbency (or wicking away of moisture). If you get yeast rashes in cloth they are very difficult to get rid of, and a lot of ladies have had to use disposables for a few weeks to get control of it. But more rashes happen from disposables, that's a fact. Sorry, I did my research :)

As for sex, it's awkward, belly however small is in the way, and I truly just don't want much of it. It all depends on the person and how hormones affect them. Some love it, I'm not one of em. Plus my DH sucks at romance and helping around the house, so that usually affects his chances, lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> As for rashes, statistics say far fewer rashes occur on cloth diapered babies than disposables. Disposables are plastic therefore do not breathe the same as all natural cloth does. The thing with cloth is that if you leave cloth diapers (usually wet ones) on too long then you'll get the rashes. You need to change more due to less absorbency (or wicking away of moisture). If you get yeast rashes in cloth they are very difficult to get rid of, and a lot of ladies have had to use disposables for a few weeks to get control of it. But more rashes happen from disposables, that's a fact. Sorry, I did my research :)
> 
> As for sex, it's awkward, belly however small is in the way, and I truly just don't want much of it. It all depends on the person and how hormones affect them. Some love it, I'm not one of em. Plus my DH sucks at romance and helping around the house, so that usually affects his chances, lol



LOL yep my hubby too and it doesnt help that anytime I walk into the room when the baby is asleep he wants to jump on me :dohh:


My son pees alot so cloth would probably give him rashes then if thats the case lol unless I changed him every hour on the hour haha he's pretty well potty trained as far as pee goes though, still has the occasional accident but he loves to pee in the potty and I get drug by the finger to the bathroom constantly lol still working on going number 2 though


----------



## tmmommy07

Hopeful42nd said:


> As for sex, it's awkward, belly however small is in the way, and I truly just don't want much of it. It all depends on the person and how hormones affect them. Some love it, I'm not one of em. Plus my DH sucks at romance and helping around the house, so that usually affects his chances, lol

My husband is the same way! He thinks he can just dry hump me :blush: and I'm ready to go - wrong! As for my stomach being in the way, I'm a bigger person anyways so I'm used to my stomach being in the way...I can actually still wear most of my pre-pregnancy clothes so no big change in size for me yet. But, I digress, he SUCKS at romance and at helping around the house! Sometimes I question why I ever wanted another child because I know I'll be doing ALL the housework still plus taking care of my son plus a baby...but then I remember, that's why I spaced mine out so far - to give myself a little bit of a break! That and I really do have a wonderful son! He's so helpful about cleaning and helping out with any babies he's around (like at daycare).


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds like we all need to get our men whipped into shape. If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears as I feel ive tried everything. He finally primed our bathroom ceiling yesterday so it's ready for paint! We are now much closer to the goal of showering at home! One ceiling is painted, caulking is in, and window frame is painted, we can put back up the shower curtain and voila! We can take baths but I'm missing showers :( and missing my husband being cleaner! He is bathing only 1-2 times a week now, yuk! Another sex inhibitor, lol.
The bathroom we tore down to the studs and redid, it's almost beautiful :) only took a year and a half!!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Gross! I could not live on 1 or 2 showers a week, and I would have to kill my hubby lol he reaks when he comes home as it is lol. I've questioned why I wanted another child too since my hubby doesnt help out at all with our son, but then I just look at my son and realize even though I do all the work, he's the greatest part of my life, my little treasure and my everything. He's such a mommas boy and I know he's loves and most of the time when he's upset or tired, daddy just wont do! While that can make things difficult, it also shows how much he relies on me and trusts me and that makes me feel special. I can't wait to meet our little girl in October.


I'm starting to get nervous about leaving my son while I am at the hospital. I have never left my son for longer than 4 hours and I am definitely not ready for him to spend the night (and possibly 2 nights) at anyone elses house :( but at the same time I dont feel comfortable with a home birth or birth center after almost needing an emergency c section with him due to my extremely high blood pressure and his heart rate being all over, I just dont want to chance that this time. I know he will be well taken care of but I wish it was atleast my mom watching him instead of my grandparents, for one he knows her alot better and really likes her but she's got work and will probably be taking time off work to be there for the birth so she wouldnt be able to watch him. The hospital allows visitors 24/7 but no over night visitors under a certain age (I think its under 16) so I cant keep him in the hostpial with me..that wouldnt be fare to him anyway, he would get bored so fast and try to get into everything =/ I guess all I can do is have them bring him over as soon as possible so I can see him and have my hubby drop him off later and hope the hospital doesnt keep me long.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I just tripped and fell over my sons baby gate :/ landed on my hands but my stomach kind of hurts now so I called the drs office and left a message, just waiting on a call back now


----------



## mrswichman

Kind of wierd question...can you feel when baby kicks up into all your squishing organs...i swear i just had like the wave effect right under my boobs lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well I don't, and didnt with my son but some women do say they feel movement under their boobs about now, eventhough your uterus should only be about level with your belly button at this point. I'd definitely say its possible.


Drs office called me back and they want me to come in this afternoon to listen for a heart beat and feel the baby to make sure everything is ok, I'm sure everything is fine but better safe than sorry. They wanted me to come in right away since they had an open appointment in an hour but I told them my hubby wont even be home till a little before 1 (its 11:45 right now) so I dont have a car, so I'm going in at 1:40.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I never felt anything like that, but my son used to kick my ribs and man it hurt! Oh and in a couple months you'll feel the bladder kicks that's for sure.
I'm on :cloud9: ladies. Remember how I said I have to move? Well I've had some excellent news! We have qualified for 40k more than expected, so our house search can hit more of the 'would like' list, instead of just 'must haves'.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So apparently my grandma saw this baby blessing dress at a yard sale and picked it up. I dont know what makes her think I plan to get my baby blessed. My son wasnt blessed either. I'm no athiest or anything but I'm not a religious person and I dont want to push my kids into a religion either, if they want to go to church thats their decision I will not be making that choice for them and to me, getting them blessed would be doing just that since their religion starts a record for the baby under their church when you get them blessed. I wish she would have asked me before doing this, its money she's waisted and I had to find out from my mom...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> I never felt anything like that, but my son used to kick my ribs and man it hurt! Oh and in a couple months you'll feel the bladder kicks that's for sure.
> I'm on :cloud9: ladies. Remember how I said I have to move? Well I've had some excellent news! We have qualified for 40k more than expected, so our house search can hit more of the 'would like' list, instead of just 'must haves'.

Thats awesome! I cant wait till my hubby and I can buy a house in a couple years


----------



## Jac.

I haven't felt my baby kick any higher than just below my belly button, most of her kicks are bladder kicks it seems, she's very a low a lot of times and she kicks right into my pelvis! Sometimes it's very uncomfortable, it's okay though because she's cute and it makes me feel sane to feel her move. If she doesn't move for a long period of time, I get antsy, but for the most part she moves a lot!! pretty well all the time!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi all, today we found out we are team :pink:!! x


----------



## mrswichman

ah hahaha another pink...and one blue :D lmao sorry find it funny...
im still waiting for him to kick me alot more...right now its very soft every o often...but he is still so small...sometimes i get really good ones


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats! :) 

and mrswichman you just had to ruin the trend didnt you lol jk :) I think its interesting when you can clearly see the movement going across your belly. I kind of wonder if I will get that this time or not since my placenta is in the front. Movement feels a bit different with an anterior placenta. I don't feel much either because of it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't feel much wither due to mine, but I'm noticing more as the time goes on


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I feel loads every day. I can even feel her readjusting in there. I guess my ultrasound tech was right when she said based on where the placenta is you'll prob feel more movement.


----------



## Jac.

I feel everything, and I have been able to see her move since almost 2 weeks ago! Any names picked out yet? I'm waiting until she is born, but names I've liked so far are Amelia, Amelie, Avah, Avalee, and Avaline...Don't ask what it is with A names. I'm not sure what she'll be called, but those are just what I like.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah when the placenta is in front it absorbs most of the movement so you dont feel it as much. We are naming our daughter Emery Bay


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jac- Amelia is on my list :) nothing picked just a list of possibilities. Once DH gets at it it might have one or two left if I'm lucky. We are do different on name choices.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Same with me and my hubby, I've probably mentioned this before but with our son his first name was easy to agree on but his middle name was a hassle. I had a list of atleast 20 names that I liked and hubby hated them all, every single one. He kept throwing out names that I didnt or were already in the family. We finally agreed on a name but then we also agreed if the next was a boy he'd chose the name and if its a girl I choose. Luckily I liked his name choice this time around but we're having a girl so it didnt matter anyway :)


----------



## mrswichman

You all are further along then i am a bit in weeks...lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Is anyone else having strong feelings about a certain date? I mean even though with my son i had to be induced a week late, and my due date isnt until the 14th this time, anytime I think about delivery the date October 12th pops into my mind... I dont know why but it will be interesting to see if anything comes of that


----------



## tmmommy07

I never really felt my son move and I don't really think I've felt this one move either. I can see my stomach move a little and my sister has felt movement from the outside but I can't feel anything when she says she feels it.

I don't know why but on the dates I think it's going to be way early for me...like the end of August. But that could be because of having placenta previa I think I'm just preparing myself for a worst case scenario...at least until I find out if it's moved or not I'm going to be ready to go early.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well hopefully its moved and your little one doesnt come too early!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Going through some baby names, I quite liked the name Alyssa, but don't like it being shortened to Ali... So then I was thinking what about Elyssa(eh-liss-ah) instead, then it can be Elle or Ellie for short??

There are lots of other names on my list but starting to think about them now :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> Going through some baby names, I quite liked the name Alyssa, but don't like it being shortened to Ali... So then I was thinking what about Elyssa(eh-liss-ah) instead, then it can be Elle or Ellie for short??
> 
> There are lots of other names on my list but starting to think about them now :)

I know an Alyssa, no one calls her ally they call her lyssa or liz. The girls name we had picked for our son was Alessa (pronounced uh-less-uh) very similar but its the italian form of Alexa :)

I think both are very pretty


----------



## mrswichman

:happydance::happydance: woohoo 20 weeks :happydance::happydance: woohoo lol :cloud9:


----------



## SJDsMommy

yay! you're halfway there :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Today my son is officially 17 months old, that means today we begin weaning :( I have been doing the dont offer dont refuse method but he asked for it often. We are going down to strictly nap and bed time only now and plan to be done completely next month. I cant believe how hard this is for me.. I know how attatched he is and to do this has got to be heart breaking for him, and thats what is heart breaking to me. I dont feel like either of us are ready to give this up but I knew this day was coming :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Funny you mentioned that, as my son has pretty much just weaned himself in the last few days. I'm sad :( but at least it wasn't a big battle. He's just too busy to sit still and nurse anymore, a sippy cup of milk he can take with him on the run. I hope it doesn't affect our closeness, but so far mommy is still the best :)
Good luck to you with it, hope your method works and you don't have to start saying no.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I wish it was that easy for me. I had to say no a couple times but he got over it quickly. We went to a bbq for a couple hours today so that helped distract him too. He hasnt cared for cows milk lately, not even flavored so that doesnt help much and I cant just give him juice all day. He drinks water but wants it in a regular cup, not a sippy cup ugh lol but not too bad so far. Only thing I had a problem with is he got tired, nursed then had an energy boost a couple times so he nursed more than I planned to but oh well. I honestly think hes one of those kids thay would still be nursing at 5 if I let him! Hes a boob addict.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You could try that 12-24 month formula. Supposedly kids really like it. My guy hated the cows milk the first three times then started loving it. He's also a water junkie, no juice required :) I'll count myself lucky


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I got some of the toddler formula from enfamil as a sample in the mail around the time he turned one, I gave it to him and he hated it =/ I tried pediasure and kid essentials and he hated that too. He won't even take breast milk in a sippy cup most of the time so not sure if pumping for a while will even help. He loves water though but he just wants it in a regular cup, he's constantly stealing mine. I don't know what difference a sippy cup makes in his mind lol. He's just stubborn like the rest of the family lol. This isnt going to be an easy adventure but we'll get there. 

No matter how hard it is though I am proud of myself for going this long and not giving a crap when it comes to the opinion of uneducated people (mostly my grandmother) who thought I was supposed to switch to formula when he turned 6 months old or he HAD to be weaned the day he turned 12 months or other stupid stuff like that. Even my husband kept pushing me to wean once he got close to 12 months because he was so attached to it. If I wasnt pregnant I'd probably go for 2 years but I've always said 2 and a half would be my absolute max, I wouldnt feel comfortable nursing a 3 year old.


----------



## Jac.

23 weeks! Time seems to fly, lately.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I cant wait till everyone puts pics up of their sweet little new borns :)


----------



## mrswichman

i know, can wait to meet the one little man in the group lmao


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay! That college I called to volunteer at for the ultrasound techs called me back today, I get to go in on wednesday morning and get my ultrasound! Not sure how long it will last or if they will be doing any 3d but the lady I spoke with said that the student that will be doing my ultrasound is a good student and she will double check all the students work to make sure it was right and I will get pics to take home :) cant wait!


----------



## mrswichman

oh yay, i wish i got as many ultrasounds as you have...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol a friend of mine is due november 1st and she said the same thing. This will be my 5th..and I only paid for the gender scan. You should call around to colleges or ultrasound schools in your area, maybe you can get a free ultrasound too :) after this my next one is at 30 weeks at my drs office and it will be the last unless they suspect something isnt right.


----------



## SJDsMommy

It actually helps me feel better and know shes ok since I havent feel much movement due to my placenta being in front but I have actually been feeling her alot more lately though not as much as those of you with a normal placenta I'm sure lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Funny story time :)

So my son tells me he has to poop, and he did - alot. so I take him down to wipe him and just as I go to flush his business down the toilet, he poops again on the floor and starts clapping.. atleast he got most of it in the toilet haha and he understands he had to go :) I'm proud, annoyed, amused and disgusted all at once! Gotta love potty training lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hmm.. Where is everyone? Seems kind of quiet! hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm still around. I just get busy sometimes...that and my MIL is driving me insane right now. My BIL is getting married and she's pretty much forgotten that she has another son who accomplishes things and a grandson that can't understand why every time he goes over there she's too busy with the fiancé and her daughter to really even talk to him. God I really can't wait until their wedding is over!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww thats no good :( hopefully it goes by quick! Oh and its a couple days late but happy vday to you! :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry ladies. I'm here just busy. Our house is going to be listed on June 18th, we are trying to declutter and finish the projects started to get the house in tip top shape. I'm so excited to be moving on, even though it's tiring and seems daunting now, it's good to do now before we have another child. I can't imagine getting two kids(one newborn) out the door cause of showings. It's going to be hard enough with one, plus we desperately need the space. Kids come with stuff! Everyone thinks I'm nuts, but I can do do this!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I moved twice while pregnant with my first, once at 12 weeks when my hubby got out of the military and once at 7 months cause the house we were renting went into foreclosure. Its better to do it now, you'll be fine :) just no heavy lifting.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I know what you mean about needing space too. The place we are in is tiny.. 800 sq feet :/


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> Aww thats no good :( hopefully it goes by quick! Oh and its a couple days late but happy vday to you! :D

Wow, I hadn't even realized I'm past V-day! Thanks!:flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

V day for me today :happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> V day for me today :happydance:

Yay for you too :) just a week and a half left for me :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Happy V-day!:flower:


----------



## Jac.

Just realized only 4 days left for me. Whoa.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

SJDsMommy said:


> I moved twice while pregnant with my first, once at 12 weeks when my hubby got out of the military and once at 7 months cause the house we were renting went into foreclosure. Its better to do it now, you'll be fine :) just no heavy lifting.

At this point it's nearly impossible to say no lifting and no painting etc. I'm doing stuff just the more minor projects, like trim touch up, sanding some stuff (mask on, packing boxes and putting them in the spare room, cleaning and rearranging, etc. I'm not lifting anything over 30 lbs, I should be fine. Thingies, this is our house owned so I have to care about the condition of the home and yard as it decides what price we get and how much up we can go. If I was renting I think my life would be easier, just pack and go. No last minute showings etc.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah but with renting you still have to make sure everything is cleaned if yoy want your security deposit back, and I mean everything and that includes the stuff you normally dont think about like the floor boards. I hate cleaning lol. Good luck with your move!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks, but gotta sell and find a new place first, then close in prob like 30-60 days. I hear what you mean about cleaning, that's on my list too! Ah! Security deposit? We generally dont have that in Canada, just first and last month up front. Although you can be held accounable for damages and excessive cleaning in landlord tenent court. Things are improving, my fam (mom dad and sis have all been here helping paint and such, such a wonderful family) I feel better now but still not over. We shall see if I can get on here at all this weekend. If not enjoy yourselves ladies.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah they generally charge you here enough to cover the last month of rent if you dont pay and enough to fix any damages if theres anything to fix..or clean. So long as you leave the house in the same condition it was rented to you and you pay the last month of rent if that wasnt part of the start up cost then you should get it all back within a month.

Glad your family is all willing to help out.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ohh I so want an orange right now! One thats seedless and easy to peal cause I hate the white crud thats left from the peel, its not always easy to get it off lol. If my hubby wasnt working 17 hour shift (wasnt supposed to be that long but hes apparently covering for someone) I would so ask him to stop at the store on his way home lol


----------



## mrswichman

all i want is something ice cold to drink...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hope everyone is having a good fathers day :) Made my hubby some breakfast. Apparently I'm "the best wife ever" .. probably because he loves bacon and french toast.. lol. He went and passed out afterward, he was at work late again. 


Dr appointment tomorrow :) would be my 24 week appointment but having my 20 week ultrasound a week early has put me a little ahead of schedule. Stupid me though didnt even bother to think when I made this appointment, I thought my hubby was still going to be in school so I made the appointment in the afternoon rather than the morning but this is the week my hubby would be doing his week long internship to sum up his CNA course he's been doing, and that will be from 6 am to 3 pm! So I get to wake up early so I can take him down there and take the car for the day. He needs to get that motorcycle of his fixed! I'll probably take my son out to breakfast at burger king and go to the park, its been a bit and at least it will be decent out since it will be so early. I think I will call my drs office as soon as they open to see if I can get an earlier appointment though, my appointment is at 1:50 and I have to pick my hubby up at 3..thats cutting it kind of close considering how its going to be a 15-20 minute drive from the dr office to where he is doing the internship thing, and we all know the drs like to take their time.

I'm not sure if I will talk to my dr about induction this week.. part of me wants to know if she'll even concider an elective induction (since I already know my insurance will as long as I am atleast 39 weeks) but the other part of me thinks I should wait till more like 32 weeks or so.. Guess I'll just go with the flow. I get to take my son with me by myself this time.. this will be interesting.. I'll probably just bring him some fruit to keep him occupied while the dr is getting her measurements and the nurse gets the heart beat.

Ok I'm talking too much now lol have a nice day everyone :)


----------



## tmmommy07

I hope everyone is having a nice day! Our father's day was a little jacked. My son woke up at 1 am throwing up...and continued to do so until about noon. Then he passed out from about noon to 5:30ish. But after that, he woke up pretty much fine! His first words when he woke up were, "Mommy did you see my bowl, I didn't even throw up."

But, because my son was sick, my husband avoided coming inside pretty much all day so I got my oil changed and my van washed and he even cleaned the inside of it! I also made cake pops on Saturday for yesterday. I made Triple Chocolate cake coated in White Chocolate Peppermint, Triple Chocolate cake coated in Milk Chocolate, and Triple Chocolate cake filled with a peanut butter filling coated in Milk Chocolate. I didn't eat any of them but everyone that has had them says they are tasty!

Well, now I'm rambling...my doctor's appointment is on Wednesday and they are supposed to be scheduling my ultrasound this time to check the placenta previa. Only this time, I get to go to Indianapolis at St. Vincent's which has WAY better imaging technology than our hospital out here. My doctor actually was going to order a 3D one if possible because they will be able to see where the placenta is located more clearly that way...so let's hope that's what happens! And hopefully we will find out for sure this time if little one is really a girl!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh yay :) good luck! I was able to reschedule my appointment for 11 today so im not going to be rushing to pick up my hubby right after, only problem is I have to see a different provider.. I really dont like changing it up but its just this once and not a major appointment so I will deal with it.

In other news I took my son down to the park this morning after dropping my hubby off and found a stroller. Just one of those small $15 dollar ones you can find at walmart but it was cute. No one else was at the park really, the only other people we saw said it wasnt theres so I grabbed it up. 2nd thing I have taken home from the park.. The first was a tinkerbell towel lol


----------



## Jac.

V-day for me! And I have my (hopefully) last ultrasound on Wednesday. Woo!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay! Congrats :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I just got back from the dr and I am not at all pleased with the person I saw today, like I mentioned earlier since I rescheduled I had to see a different dr, this dr was WAY too quick, in and out in about 5 minutes! She was not thorough at all. The nurse didn't tell me the heart rate of the baby, but I figured I would just ask the dr, however the dr didn't even give me the chance to ask. I did mention to her though that I was hoping to have an induction right around my due date and this was the only topic she was actually thorough about. She said the hospitals these days usually won't let you induce until your due date unless there is a medical reason, which is ok with me I was hoping for right around then anyway, she also said it would be something to talk about once I get to about 38-40 weeks because if my body doesnt seem ready for labor yet it could cause a prolonged labor or even an infection. Most of this I already knew though. I go back in 4 weeks and get to do my glucose testing and 28 week labs at that time. But I have to see the same dr cause my usual dr will be out of town for 2 weeks =( I should be able to see her for my 30 week appointment though hopefully.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So forgot, but Sunday was Vday for me. Came and went and I was too busy to notice. Got the house in shape to take pics for the mls listing. Now just clean and maintain and be ready to get out for showings. Thank god! I'm wiped and sooo sore. Wow baby is doing a one gal circus in there right now! 
I don't take things like that without posting an add on Kijiji or putting up a lost poster. I know what it's like to lose things when it comes to kids and the sentimental value is the bigger deal than money. If they can prove its theirs I'd rather see that kid have their stuff back and smiling than anything. I spent hours one day backtracking my mall trip to find my son's Sophie the giraffe. Thank god we found it, it was from my sisters two kids and passed to mine.
I think tonight calls for lots of meat on the BBQ! Also mashed potato and BBQ broccoli, mmmmmm!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats! And yeah I was going to take it to the lost and found place but it wasnt open, I think it was left over night though there was a bunch of dirt in it and not many people are at the park with their kids before 7 am, and it was there when we were fixing to leave too.

my baby has been moving alot more lately, I can finally see and feel her from the outside too. Stupid hubby woke me up at like 5 am by playing diablo with the speakers all the way up. Then he wanted sex -_- he felt the baby move and was like "time to fight back!"


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, my next ultrasound is July 2nd. Fingers crossed that my placenta has moved out of the way! They should also be able to confirm the gender as well. My doctor said they have a habit of flipping on the 3D for people at no extra charge! Which is good because my insurance doesn't like to pay for the 3D without a fight.

My doctor also said it feels like the baby is head down! As much prodding and squeezing he did yesterday, I really believe him on that too. Once he had a grip on her head he asked if I could feel what he was holding and I said it felt like he was gripping a softball inside my stomach - it felt weird!

Anyways, I hope everyone is doing well! It's been kinda quiet on this thread the last few days!


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, and I almost forgot...I'm an ordained minister now and can officiate weddings, baptisms, and funerals. I'm going to be officiating my brother-in-law's wedding August 25th. They said they wanted me to do it since I'm the reason they met! Sorry, just had to share!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh thats awesome! And good luck with your ultrasound :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck with the ultrasound. ThAts so special to officiate their wedding. I'd be too nervous to do that stuff.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Me too!

Man I can't believe how fast this week has gone by! 

So I was running low on lotion and decided to get some cocoabutter lotion today (vaseline brand) I really only get stretch marks on my hips (atleast I did with my son and haven't gotten any on my tummy this time around either) but I heard it makes your skin soft and smells good. I regret getting it, it smells like coconuts! I thought it was supposed to smell like chocolate! Everyone says it does but mine smells like fricken coconuts! ugh. I have what my old pediatrician described as a mental allergy (not sure if thats the actual term for it or not but thats what he called it) Anyway its a thing where you are allergic to the real thing but anything that tastes or smells like it (even if its just artificial) can trick your brain into thinking its the real thing. Eating coconuts makes me have a hard time breathing and I get a cough for a while, but the scent of coconuts makes me feel sick and gives me a head ache =/ Think I might be tossing this lotion, or giving it to someone else. Maybe I'll try palmers brand next time.. or stick to my normal lotion!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I have some too, can't use it. It's not that brand and doesn't smell like coconuts, but it smells like earthy coco bean shells, and it's gross. It makes me queasy and i won't touch it.

So one showing Friday, two today, three tomorrow, it's been crazy hectic vacating my house toddler in tow missing nap and feeding times. We've picnicked in the park, driven around to get him to sleep. Tomorrow will be the worst as wended to be out at 1 and can't come home till 5:45. Friggin annoying, I hope it doesn't last long and sells quick


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cant you take him to a family members house? Thats where I would go. Atleast he could nap there.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

He usually won't nap anywhere but here. It's our curse. We always bring a playpen, but he won't sleep in it. I don't think we even have room for it in the car having to bring our dog with us. Uh, why did we ever get pets, such a hassle. Anyone want a dog?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol thats tough.. I know what you mean about dogs though they are a hassle. We had 3 dogs before my son was born, as I got into the last couple weeks of my pregnancy and especially once the baby came home I wanted nothing to do with them, especially because they were the most disobedient dogs I had ever seen! They would get into the trash and spread it everywhere, one of them was constantly chewing on stuff she shouldnt be chewing..ugh. it got to the point where if I felt they were being bad, I wouldn't feed them. My husband wouldn't help out with them because they "weren't his dogs" I don't know who decided they were MINE and not OURS.. But we ended up getting rid of them, because I couldn't stand them anymore and wasn't able to care for them properly because of that. Plus we were preparing to move at the time and couldn't take them with us anyway. They all went to someone I know but they all have different homes now.

I do hope to get my kids another dog one day, probably the first christmas after we buy a house, so probably 2 and a half more years but definitely only one at a time and we will definitely be signing it up for doggy kindergarten! lol.


Oh and it looks like me and my hubby will indeed be moving when our lease is up, not with his sister and her fianace as they changed their minds (they don't know what they want to do after they get married in february) but with his best friend and his girlfriend, and his 5 month old daughter (well she will be like 9 months when we move i guess)
I told him since it will only be 2-3 weeks ish after having a baby, not to expect me to help out with heavy cleaning or moving things though. But we will most likely be moving things on the 31st of october and not only is that halloween its also my hubby and I's anniversary. I don't want to spend it moving I want to spend it with my hubby and take our son trick or treating. (I don't think the baby will need candy but she'll be coming along too of course lol). I told him if he's moving us that day then I'll be spending it with my mom so that she can go with me to do trick or treating.


I already wrote a way long post about not wanting to move in the 2nd trimester forum a couple days ago, so I won't go into too much detail but basically I was not liking the idea for many reasons, especially because I don't like the idea of a room mate as a married couple with kids and its 45 minutes farther away. But my hubby told me if I stop "freaking out" (which I definitely was not doing I am just trying to be logical about this move) that when the time comes for us to buy a house in a couple years we can go up to the place I want to move to and take a look there, (even though I KNOW he's only saying this to shut me up and chances are if we go up there he's not going to take anything seriously anyway) but its a start I guess.. =/

He has to take a test to get into the RN program with the medical school he did his CNA through and if he gets a good enough grade he can begin in january! Rather than waiting on a list for 3+ years with the school he's doing the pre reqs through to even start the program! I'm sure he will pass. So assuming he does start school in january, its 18 months long so 2 years from now and we can begin our search for a permanent home! of course our lease wherever we move won't be up until october or november of that year unless they go month to month after a year (I know many places around here do) so we'd still be paying on that for a while but I can finally see this coming to an end! I cant wait till we can buy our house and I can FINALLY paint and decorate rooms for my kids :) stickers just aren't going to do it for me lol. Thats the sucky thing about renting..you really can't make much of a nursery unless you want a white nursery..


----------



## tmmommy07

Usually lotions and stuff like that are 100% guaranteed...you might try taking it back. If they won't accept it back, call the comment line on the back and they'll usually send you a check for the amount paid or coupons for free product or both! I'm a person that's not afraid to say if I don't like a product so I've called probably more than my share of places...but, I should mention that if I get good service or really like a product I'll call also and they send a lot of coupons just for calling and complimenting them too! Like one time I had a box of huggies supremes that we're made crooked, still usable but crooked, and they sent me coupons for like 6 of the large packages which more than paid for my gas to return the case I bought to the store. Also, I called to compliment them about such great service with sending so many coupons and they sent me 6 more coupons! One time I called similac to tell them I was really happy with the soy formula for my son since he was lactose intolerant and at the end of it I politely suggested they try to make the price closer to other formulas and she said "I'll add that to their suggestions for that product" I told her it's not that big of a deal but told her I was mainly happy it worked so well for my son and she sent me a ton of coupons and 10 $5 gift checks good on any product. Which was awesome because with formula you can use a coupon plus gift check on the same item. I hope I don't have to call about formula this time but hopefully this one won't have the same issues as my son.

Also, I realized just now, HOLY CRAP I'M IN DOUBLE DIGITS ALREADY!

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## tmmommy07

Wow, I'm so wordy sometimes!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol I complain at resturaunts if im not happy.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladies! We conditionally have sold our house tonight! Home inspection by Friday and it's done! We are outta here by Sept 21 at the latest. Now we just have to find a place to move into :) lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Ladies! We conditionally have sold our house tonight! Home inspection by Friday and it's done! We are outta here by Sept 21 at the latest. Now we just have to find a place to move into :) lol

Congrats! and september? Thats a long time to move. Around here generally the sellers have to be out in 30 days if they aren't already out. But atleast that gives you plenty of time! Hope you find a great place :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

We wanted longer to give us the op to find a new house without the pressure of settling for the wrong house. Most people here want 60 days. 30 is if they are in a rough situation.
I'm so happy though, and thanks. Hope the inspection happens fine this week and we may go in the next couple days again to view more houses.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Kind of want to go to the park today since my hubby wont need the car till this afternoon but even right now its kind of hot at only 6 am :/ plus I usually take my son to bk and get some breakfast before we go cause the bk is right around the corner but not sure how much money we can spare. Maybe tomorrow . Hubby gets his check today so I will know how much we have soon.

Oh and the job he applied with has pretty much hired him, hes got an orientation to attend on wednesday :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Hopeful - Congratulations on your house! That was quick! I hope the rest of the process goes smoothly for you!

SJDsMommy - I know what you mean about being too hot to go to the park! I get off at 2 since I'm on summer hours now and it's usually way too hot to go. My son loves it there but he gets so overheated so easily.

AFM - I'm just patiently waiting until next Monday! Not really, I'm such an instant gratification person and I'm so impatient as a result. However, my friend just sent me a message and she's in labor! They are estimating her delivery for early afternoon! She will be my distraction for today at least. Tomorrow it will be my brother's dog...I love him so much because he reminds me of my dad's dog and I get to watch him starting tomorrow until July 6th when we go on vacation! (which we don't even have to pay for since my inlaws are paying for it) :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy07 said:


> Hopeful - Congratulations on your house! That was quick! I hope the rest of the process goes smoothly for you!
> 
> SJDsMommy - I know what you mean about being too hot to go to the park! I get off at 2 since I'm on summer hours now and it's usually way too hot to go. My son loves it there but he gets so overheated so easily.
> 
> AFM - I'm just patiently waiting until next Monday! Not really, I'm such an instant gratification person and I'm so impatient as a result. However, my friend just sent me a message and she's in labor! They are estimating her delivery for early afternoon! She will be my distraction for today at least. Tomorrow it will be my brother's dog...I love him so much because he reminds me of my dad's dog and I get to watch him starting tomorrow until July 6th when we go on vacation! (which we don't even have to pay for since my inlaws are paying for it) :)


Yeah by 6 am its already in the 90s here or high 80's atleast. Our weather report says its supposed to be a high of 111-114 all this week :dohh: And thats awesome, hope your friends delivery goes well and baby is healthy :) My next appointment isn't for quite a while.. I hate having to wait a month but after this next appointment I go down to every other week. You're so lucky to be getting a free vacation too lol where are you guys going?

We haven't taken our day trip yet, need to figure out when we will be able to do that!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well as for smooth, since the gov't here just released they are changing insurable mortgage amortizations, we either have to rag and settle on a house for july 9th, or take longer and pay more each month for the next five years. Ah, why does this stuff always happen to me? Here goes crazy house hunting!! Tomorrow we will look at lots and hope one is a good fit.

Tm- babies are a great distraction. Hope her labor goes well!

Sjd- I wish I had time for even a day trip, but doesn't look like that will happen anytime soon!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Well as for smooth, since the gov't here just released they are changing insurable mortgage amortizations, we either have to rag and settle on a house for july 9th, or take longer and pay more each month for the next five years. Ah, why does this stuff always happen to me? Here goes crazy house hunting!! Tomorrow we will look at lots and hope one is a good fit.
> 
> Tm- babies are a great distraction. Hope her labor goes well!
> 
> Sjd- I wish I had time for even a day trip, but doesn't look like that will happen anytime soon!


I'm not so sure we really have the time either, atleast if I want top make it a family thing and have my hubby come with me. He's got a little time right now since school is done until august but he's probably going to be starting his new job soon and working 2 jobs until school starts. Right now he's catching up on sleep and still working 4 days a week. I'd like to go for the 4th of july but then we'd either have a long night driving back after fire works of have to find some place up there to stay so probably wont be doing that one. Can't wait till next year. REALLY hoping for that vacation!


----------



## tmmommy07

We are going to the smoky mountains for 9 days. My in-laws are staying in their camper and so is my brother-in-law and his family (two separate campers). But, since we don't have a camper, every 2 years they have been paying for a cabin for us to stay the same week so it's like a big family vacation. We are going to go to the Ripleys Aquarium and do the penguin encounter so my son will get to pet a penguin and have his picture taken with it and everything! He LOVES penguins so he'll have a blast!

Also, my friend needs to hurry up and have her little girl! She's starting to have issues with her baby's heart rate and they've told her she will have to deliver very soon or have a c-section so we are praying for a speedy delivery!


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy07 said:


> We are going to the smoky mountains for 9 days. My in-laws are staying in their camper and so is my brother-in-law and his family (two separate campers). But, since we don't have a camper, every 2 years they have been paying for a cabin for us to stay the same week so it's like a big family vacation. We are going to go to the Ripleys Aquarium and do the penguin encounter so my son will get to pet a penguin and have his picture taken with it and everything! He LOVES penguins so he'll have a blast!
> 
> Also, my friend needs to hurry up and have her little girl! She's starting to have issues with her baby's heart rate and they've told her she will have to deliver very soon or have a c-section so we are praying for a speedy delivery!


Thats what happened to me, hopefully baby comes on her own :) and that sounds like so much fun! I would love to take my son to pet a penguin


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fx for your friend. It happened with my delivery also. Since my water had broken they give you 24 hours or so to deliver or risk of infection comes into play. Also my dialation didn't progress past 8 1/2 cm so after pitocin and monitoring, his heart rate dropped with every contraction and had to go in for emerg c section. It sucked as I wasn't prepared to face it emotionally.


----------



## mrswichman

tmmommy07 said:


> We are going to the smoky mountains for 9 days. My in-laws are staying in their camper and so is my brother-in-law and his family (two separate campers). But, since we don't have a camper, every 2 years they have been paying for a cabin for us to stay the same week so it's like a big family vacation. We are going to go to the Ripleys Aquarium and do the penguin encounter so my son will get to pet a penguin and have his picture taken with it and everything! He LOVES penguins so he'll have a blast!
> 
> Also, my friend needs to hurry up and have her little girl! She's starting to have issues with her baby's heart rate and they've told her she will have to deliver very soon or have a c-section so we are praying for a speedy delivery!

I just love the smoky mountains...going next year for family vacation :D 
Hope everything turns out well for your friend and her little one :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

I hate it when people call me right as i'm going to bed, or right as I am about to fall asleep. Its mostly family so I answer it but they know by now I dont like them calling tgis late unless its important. I dont know how many times they have called me as I am trying to put my son to bed. Gah. Oh well, bed time! Hope everyone had had a good day :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, she was born last night at 8:27pm. 9 lbs 5 oz, 21 1/2 inches long! :flower: Mariah Addison Grace is finally here and was able to come WITHOUT a c-section! I'm so proud of my friend, she did such a great job!
 



Attached Files:







397619_10100705937477638_1324414051_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw congrats to your friend! 9.5 lbs what a feat! Big girl :) go out and get her 0-3 m and take back the newborn stuff, lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww :) congrats to the new mommy. And yeah big baby lol


----------



## tmmommy07

She doesn't have very much of the newborn size anyways, her first daughter was quite big as well and went into 0-3months very quickly!


----------



## SJDsMommy

My son fit in new born for the first 6 weeks lol I don't expect this little one to be big either.

So how is everyone feeling lately? I was having some stomch pressure along with some braxton hicks (more like one really long one actually) ended up taking a bath which helped tremendously but our tub is tiny so it soon got uncomfortable.. 

I'm thinking about going down to the kids thrift store in a bit and getting my son a couple shirts and some more shorts and maybe a couple outfits for the baby too.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I just got back from shopping and though I didn't find my son some shorts at the thrift store like I was hoping to (ended up going to walmart for that) I did find a couple outfits for the baby including one I am now set will be her coming home outfit! I was so excited when I found it cause I saw the same set at babies r us for like $15 about a month or so ago. It comes with a onesie that has matching footed pants, a matching sleep and play outfit and a beanie.

So this is the outfit my little girl will be coming home in :)

https://i50.tinypic.com/zt6muw.jpg


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, I love that outfit! It's so stinking cute! I hope they tell me girl on the 2nd. There are so many cute girls clothes!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Very cute sjd's :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks :) I love it, especially the beanie! The outfit is just simple yet cute :) Not sure if I want to bring the pants it came with or not..probably won't need them, its still pretty hot here in October. I'll be bringing a blanket and socks for her anyway.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'd bring the pants too! Even if it's warm she's a newborn :) plus I'm sure they are cute


----------



## mrswichman

Hey Ladies!! :D
So today had a doctor's appointment today they heard the little man beating away on doppler :cloud9: My CF test came back normal(YAY) and Alpha Fetoprotein back normal as well (YAY) But THyriod which I had retested is a little elevated...but the nurse said that's normal once you become pregnant and mine isn't super high they like it under 4.5 but it came back 5... so not too bad i don't think...
Also Doctor said I get a sonogram next appointment(YAYS) because the way baby was laying last time didn't give them a clear veiw of all the organs or something...but as long as they check everything is okay and I get to see LO I'm completely happy!!! HaHa and my grandmother, this is her first great grandchild begged to come the next ultrasound and she is so excited it is so soon :D July19 please hurry :D

Now I'm talking to much haha.:happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Glad everything went well :)


----------



## mrswichman

you're little outfit just got me thinking of what I want LO to come home in...something really cute and something we get him...considering we're getting all his clothes from my aunt's two little ones...haha


----------



## tmmommy07

Since we are showing what we are bring LO home in...I thought I'd share mine! It's a John Deere outfit. The shoes were actually my son's and we had to squeeze them on his feet for a pic when he was born because his feet were too big for the size 2! (BTW, I know the soes don't quite go but my husband insists she wear them!:haha:) This is, of course, if she is still a she! I do have another in case she ends up being a boy but I don't have a pic of it handy to post.
 



Attached Files:







549282_415023995185770_1281234676_n.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrswichman

Very Adorable :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww thats cute :) My son had big feet too lol I don't know if we will have shoes for her or not, we did for my son but after a while my hubby found something online that said its not good for babies to wear shoes or socks unless its needed.. I think its a bunch of crap to be honest, I mean I can see why walking barefoot is better for them but when they aren't even trying to walk yet what difference does it make lol.


----------



## tmmommy07

I know about the shoe thing...I've heard all about it. It's supposed to be because if the shoes are properly fitted it could restrict the proper growth and development of the baby's feet. I believe it too. My husband has problems with his feet and they have said it was because his mom ALWAYS put shoes on him (one's that more than likely didn't actually fit) and it's hard to tell the proper fit since they can't tell you they aren't comfortable or too snug. We always just put shoes on my son for pictures then after he started walking we had to because he has flat feet and it was causing him to walk funny and fall a lot.


----------



## mrswichman

just felt little man move from the outside &#9829;&#9829;
 



Attached Files:







FotoFlexer_Photo.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SJDsMommy

Awesome! :D My baby was lazy yesterday didn't feel her too much but hopefully she'll be more active today.


We had shoes on my son for a while but only if we went outside or something, I figured it would keep his feet a little warmer, they were never tight fitting or anything. But my hubby thinks socks shouldn't be worn either  He's been walking since he was 8 months and had shoes on anytime we went somewhere, doesn't seem to hurt him any lol. I guess everyone is different though. 


So now that I have baby's outfit picked out I am so fighting the urge to pack my hospital bag and my son's over night bag. I don't know why I want to do it so bad right now at only 24 1/2 weeks, I didn't even have my bag packed until I was like 37 weeks with my son.. and even then I was constantly taking stuff out of it and putting it back in later (cause I had my favorite PJ pants in there and my brush and all that lol). I don't want to pack too early but I don't want to wait till last minute either. I am going to try and force myself to wait until 32 weeks atleast, but would like to wait until my baby shower is over with (I'll be about 34 weeks then).

What all are you ladies planning to pack for you and the baby? (and your hubby if anything)

For me I'll have 2 pairs of comfy but decent clothes, and a pair of PJs
socks
tooth brush/paste, deodorant, hairbrush, shampoo, conditioner, body wash, bath scrubby.
phone + charger (I have an extra charger so won't even have to worry about forgetting it last minute, and hubbys phone uses the same one)
maybe a small bag of hard candy and a couple snacks

Thats probably all I will need for me. My phone and hubbys takes great pics and my mom will be taking tons of pics too.

For the baby I'll have 2 onesies, 1 footed sleep and play outfit, 2 beanies, a blanket or 2 and maybe a pacifier (I'm really hoping she will take one, my son never did) and then of course the car seat will be installed in the car by then.

Our hospital provides so much that I could probably just go with nothing but a change of clothes for me and baby and my phone for pictures, the carseat and be fine lol

our hospital gives you diapers, wipes, a soothie pacifier (I'll be using gumdrops but soothie is pretty much the same thing anyway) along with formula if you need it, a new born very soft rubber hair brush thing, a small bottle of johnsons baby soap (like sample sized) and some nose bulb sucky things lol they also give you pads and underwear like pants (brand new of course and rather comfy actually) 2 beanies (plus they come around the next day with hand knitted beanies that people make and donate to the hospital) then they have blankets and little shirts for the baby to use while at the hospital. They have all the toiletry stuff too but I want to bring my own.

Last time we over packed lol and my hubbys sister brought us a bunch of stuff to the hospital too, snacks, pj pants, diapers, wipes, a blanket.. lol big crate full of stuff! 

I'll probably just bring my hubby a change of clothes and thats it. The hospital has extra blankets and pillows if he ends up staying over night with us.


----------



## tmmommy07

That's so funny that you want to pack now. When I had my son, I had to ask the doctor for an extra hour to pack stuff before going to the hospital for my induction. I had the last appointment of the evening and it was about 5:30. He wanted me at the hospital by 7. I live about 1/2 hour away and I hadn't packed anything! I was actually overdue so he was very shocked that I hadn't done anything at all.

But, my hospital gives us everything too. Actually, I know a lot of the nurses up on the OB floor (well, actually in the whole hospital - I used to work there) so they like to stock me up on stuff! When I had my son, I walked out with about 9 packs of diapers and enough formula for about a month! They just kept bringing me stuff! I had about 12 of the similac diaper bags that has a small can of formula in them along with a bunch of other sample products by the end of our stay. They also gave me lots of extra of the Witch Hazel pads (Tuck's pads) because I had a really bad tear and couldn't bear to touch anything down there with regular toilet paper. The Witch Hazel pads felt so good though!

I do have to say that here in the US I consider us quite lucky in a way. I've seen some of the lists that the ladies from some other countries are taking and their hospitals don't like to give them much it seems. At least I know that if I don't have something they will gladly give it to you at my hospital. I'm not saying our hospitals are better in any way but I do think all hospitals and all countries have their benefits and their downfalls.

OMG, I'm so wordy lately!


----------



## tmmommy07

mrswichman said:


> just felt little man move from the outside

Yay! How exciting! And I love your bump!:flower:


----------



## mrswichman

Thank you :D

I am about to pull my hair out...!!! First on my cell phone bill I was charged an extra 10.00 for something I don't even remember "if" i did do it...but they took it off thankfully. Now I just recieved proactiv saying I owed 67.84 over 3 months...I had ordered proactiv once in jan. and had cancelled...but the man i spoke with then only postponed it....AHHHHHHH!!!! While trying to cancel it finally, the woman tried selling me more things... :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha I know I am talking alot lately too it seems! and yeah our hospitals sure give us the hook up lol but you're lucky to get all that extra stuff too!

I tried proactive once, bought it at the mall though. Used it for like 2 weeks and said screw it. I don't know if it was helping or not but I HATE having to spend 15 minutes twice a day just washing my face. I'd much prefer a 1 step solution


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The proactiv thing, when you order it they automatically subscribe you to their automated refill system. They will keep sending you a new supply and billing you for it unless you return post it and fall to cancel the membership.
I'm not packing till way later. I use the stuff so no point in unpacking and re-packing. About a month or less before I may start with the mini bottles and pjs, robe, and add to it slowly.


----------



## Jac.

Just got back from Montreal last night. I'm tired! Today I am resting, no walking for me! I walked so much while there that my feet always felt tight and swollen. I'm glad to be home, though it was so much fun!


----------



## mrswichman

My feet get really tight and swollen on my days off work...lol and i feel like a big foot monster :D yayyyy


----------



## mrswichman

Hopeful42nd said:


> The proactiv thing, when you order it they automatically subscribe you to their automated refill system. They will keep sending you a new supply and billing you for it unless you return post it and fall to cancel the membership.
> I'm not packing till way later. I use the stuff so no point in unpacking and re-packing. About a month or less before I may start with the mini bottles and pjs, robe, and add to it slowly.

well the whole thing was i thought i had cancelled it after i had gotten the first one...i got pregnant and didn't even use it...but the man only postponed it...so irritating, why can people not listen lol :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, I think they are paid to do that as a sales tatic :) ah well, taken care of now.
I'm tired, gotta clean and get outta here. Home inspection today, so off to grandmas we go again, me, toddler, dog, and a change of clothes for my DH who will Ker me there after work. Getting sick of being booted out of my own house. The things you do to sell.


----------



## mrswichman

well good luck with it :D and enjoy the heat.... :blush:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hell no, A/C must be on! This heat wave is rediculous. Stupid me mowed the lawn earlier, definately tired now.


----------



## mrswichman

yea...im sitting here at home with a/c on...lol i cant ring myslef to want to go outside except to walk the dog...lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

You guys should try living here :/ high of 113 today.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It was about that here with humidex. We get sweaty sticky heat. If it was the dry heat type I can deal, it's the fact that you can walk outside for five minutes without having sweat marks on your shirt under your boobs, lol. I need a pool!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I swest instantly lol plus its monsoon season now, we'll be getting humidity soon =/ bleh


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If it wasn't humid yesterday would only have been like 33 celcius, but humidity raises it by like 10 friggin degrees! Today still hot but apparently less humid, god I hope so.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I hate summer.. lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I love summer for being sunny and the activities but I prefer summer 10-20 years ago to now. Where it was 25 degrees c and beautiful. I used to spend all day outside as a kid, now there is no way you would survive.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I am kind of annoyed.. Every time I go out to see my grandparents my grandpa asks me what the babys name is or asks me if its still Emery Bay. At first he and my grandma kept telling me it was very pretty, in fact my grandpa was the one who told me that my hubby was outnumbered because everyone else liked it (hubby didn't really care for it at first but he's come around) but today, not even 2 minutes after we got there, they told me Emery is ok but Bay sounds stupid (yes, they actually said stupid) and that I should name her something else. I in turn told them its not their kid and their negative opinions don't matter to me, all that matters is that I like the name. I happen to think Bay is a very pretty name, as a middle name anyway, I wouldn't use it as a first. Then they started rambling on about something else, at that point I turned around and told my mom I already wish I had just stayed home. That was just uncalled for and RUDE. 


Why would you tell me its pretty and that everyone likes it then change your mind 2 months later? Gah! Her name is set, I love it I actually put some thought into it and we are 100% not going to change her name, especially not to please someone else! I think she'll like the name too, as a whole its rather unique in my opinion. 

I hate it when old people (or anyone for that matter) just up and change their mind so bluntly like that. And to think I would change it just to please them? Not happening!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Do either of them have a name you don't like? Just point out to them that not everyone likes their name either. They got to name their child, and this one is yours. Or say 'the day you carry or push out this baby is the day your opinion will count on the name'. They'll get em to think twice.


----------



## tmmommy07

That really sucks that they were being that way! I think her name is adorable! We've gotten to where we now just tell people we are naming her Hurricane. I have gotten sick of hearing other people tell me what I should name MY child because my names are 'stupid' or 'don't sound good with the middle name and last name'. I actually had someone not like her middle name...it's Sue. I love it when they start on the middle name though because I come back with, "I'll be sure to tell my great grandma, my grandma and my mom that they pick stupid names." That is my grandma, mom, and my middle name.

Also, I am way too impatient! I simply can't wait until Monday afternoon for my ultrasound!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I just dont see how they can tell me its a pretty name one day and stupid the next. My mom still likes it. I should have just kept it secret. I wanted to but that didnt workbwith my son cause I got annoyed lol then with 4 people pregnant I didnt want anyone accusing anyone else of name stealing lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Finally getting my hair cut on Tuesday! Just in time for the 4th of july on wednesday :) its actually supposed to storm that day and its only going to be 91 degrees! that seems like a god send after this 114ish weather! the 4th won't be so miserable this year! :D

Still need to talk to my hubby about when we can finally take that road trip too..I want to do it before he goes back to school next month and before I get too big to travel far lol.

Can you believe it ladies? October is only 3 more months away! Time sure is flying fast!

tmmommy07 - Congrats on reaching the 3rd trimester :)


----------



## mrswichman

so close yet so far it seems...lol 
My baby shower with my side of the family and friends is august 12th at 30 weeks and then my birthday is august 31 at 32 weeks...i want to go out then for a last dinner before i get way too uncomfy too want to anymore...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol its going fast for me! My hubbys birthday is october 3rd so we will probably do dinner then for both that and our anniversary which is halloween. Dont think taking a 2 ish week old to a resturaunt is a good idea lol. My baby shower isnt until september 1st. Cant wait!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Went with the fam to a zoo/family fun park today. Had lots of fun, my boy was just loving the animals and the splash pad!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww that sounds so fun! We took my son to the zoo on his birthday and he loved it but we had to cut the visit a little short since we had so much to do that day so there was a couple animals we didn't get to see, which included the birds (the one thing I really hoped to take him to see cause he loves birds). 

We'll be going to the zoo on our little day trip in a couple weeks though :) its a different zoo but still a zoo :) I'm sure we'll see some birds there!

Still not sure when we are going to go, I talked to my hubby about it and he said we'll figure it out once he gets his schedule for his new job (which should be any time now!)


----------



## tmmommy07

Wow, I'm in 3rd trimester...holy crap!

Mrswichman, did you lose power? I don't know where in Ohio you are but I know a bunch of the state is out still. We lost 5 huge, healthy trees on Friday. We had straight line winds. I almost ran out to roll up my windows of my new van cause i thouht it was just raining hard and my father in law screamed at me to stop. Just as I stopped, 2 of the huge trees fell right outside the door...I almost died!

Oh, I'm on the countdown now for Saturday! We leave for vacation! On wednesday the 11th, we made reservations for our family to pet the penguins at the gatlinburg Ripleys aquarium and I'm so excited! My son absolutely loves penguins.


----------



## SJDsMommy

That place looks fun! Glad you're ok, sucks about the trees though..


----------



## mrswichman

tmmommy07 said:


> Wow, I'm in 3rd trimester...holy crap!
> 
> Mrswichman, did you lose power? I don't know where in Ohio you are but I know a bunch of the state is out still. We lost 5 huge, healthy trees on Friday. We had straight line winds. I almost ran out to roll up my windows of my new van cause i thouht it was just raining hard and my father in law screamed at me to stop. Just as I stopped, 2 of the huge trees fell right outside the door...I almost died!
> 
> Oh, I'm on the countdown now for Saturday! We leave for vacation! On wednesday the 11th, we made reservations for our family to pet the penguins at the gatlinburg Ripleys aquarium and I'm so excited! My son absolutely loves penguins.

No we didn't lose power at my house, but alot of people did...Those winds scared me...and of course my husband ran outside to look at it all...lol. Today we had rain again and hail...omg it was scary...my husband was picking me up from work but glad he least got there after the storm was over....


----------



## SJDsMommy

Looks like I need to take a trip to the library when it opens =/ gah.. I just want to be lazy and not go anywhere lol I need to print out a picture of the hair cut I want and my printer is pretty much out of ink. Gotta do it sometime today since my appointment is at 9 am tomorrow and I gotta drop the little man off with my mom who (luckily enough) has the day off work tomorrow. I don't think my dad has a printer or else I would just do it there =/ Maybe I can just send it to my phone..lol

Hubby will be taking his tests tomorrow to determine whether he gets into his RN program in January or has to wait the 3 years on the waiting list to start it with the community college (unless he can retake them next semester..) Don't know when he will get the results. Not at all worried though he seems pretty confident he will pass, keeping our fingers crossed though because this determines our future!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Woo hoo! Another ultrasound tomorrow lol I volunteered at another college. Surprised they are getting me in so quickly! I found this place on a forum somewhere (result of a google search) apparently it will be about an hour long and include some 3D/4D!


----------



## SJDsMommy

The lady from the college just called, she accidentally put me down for today not tomorrow so it looks like I actually get to go today!



Oh and apparently my husband isn't going to come. What a prick! UGH! He said he will watch my son (yeah right, more like play diablo the whole time while the kid gets into everything) but he doesn't want to go to another ultrasound that I don't need. He missed most of my appointments with my son (he only came to about 3 of them) and can't make an effort this time around? One ticked off preggo wife right here!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Your so lucky about the ultrasounds. You think someone studying to be an RN would be loving the ultrasounds and the opportunity just to see his baby since he's off. My husband would love to go, but usually can't as he's working and our sole income. He came to the last one though where we found out it was a girl as I said please try and his boss okayed it on his lunch break and a bit after. Your man pisses me off, he takes for granted the things other men would love to do. My DH loves his gaming too but if I ask him to do a family thing usually hell jump at the op! His video games are an excuse not to clean around here. Guess it could be worse huh?
Today was a holiday for us, spent some family time out back with baby playing in his pool and sprinkler, hubby cleaned out and rearranged the shed, I cleaned the patio furniture and climber. My son is teething his molars so he wasn't in the best mood. Oh well. Decent day


----------



## tmmommy07

So we are officially team :pink:! I'll post a pic tomorrow!


----------



## mrswichman

Yay :D finally confirmed huh?

I feel like my LO is sleeping all the time...not so much movement past couple days...kicks here and there...and people wonder why we poke and move our bellies...it's to reassure ourselves someones still there lol


----------



## tmmommy07

Here is a pic of her with her tongue out. They said she already weighs about 2 lbs 7 oz. She had lots of hair from what we could tell in some of the other angles she got. I'm so glad this one went so much better than my others I had done! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 166.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrswichman

omg how adorable :D :D I bet your just on :cloud9: and yay for hair :D pretty bows here we come right?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay congrats! I asked yesterday if my baby had any hair yet and she said she saw just a very tiny amount of fuzz.. looks like I'll probably be in for another baldy lol. Very cute pic :)

Yeah my hubby has always had that "I don't really care" attitude.. I think alot of it has to do with the way he was raised though and especially his mom..she sits on her computer literally from the time she wakes up till she goes to bed every single day, she doesn't take care of her kids (my hubby is the oldest and she has 6 kids, the youngest is now 13 and still acts like hes 5. His mom only knows how to make spaghetti, macaroni and chili.. thats the only thing I have ever seen her make in the 9 years I have known his family.Their house is always completely disgusting too, I'm talking like old ramen noodles smashed into the carpet, cereal from a week ago still in the bowl on the floor, plates of god knows what all over, nasty kitchen and floors, the bathrooms are like what you see at an extremely old park =/ and it smells horrible in there. The only time they ever clean is if they get CPS called on them or their landlord is comming over and even when its clean by their standards its still not what I would even consider decent.. and when you go over there and witness them "cleaning" most of the time the youngest is sitting on the floor sorting through old mail pretending he's actually doing something. I won't take my son into their house and if for any reason I or my hubby do its only for a short amount of time and I refuse to set him down.

Luckily my hubby isn't THAT bad but as you can see his mom just doesn't give a crap, his dad's kind of lazy too but not near that bad, he works a lot too.. Although I don't always like my hubbys attitude I can't fully blame him for it. I do know I am going to try my hardest to make sure my son is better than that though!


----------



## Jac.

I don't think it's a big deal if he doesn't come to the ultrasound, at least he's gone to a few, right? And if you are getting so many he probably doesn't think they're as important as ones that you need. I'm thankful to have only gotten three, I was hoping for just two, but my baby was stubborn and wouldn't flip over for the technician to get a good picture of her heart. My husband missed the gender reveal ultrasound, and he wasn't supposed to be there for the last one either, but he didn't have to work that day so he got to come. If your husband doesn't want to come maybe you can bring a friend or your mom? I brought my mom and husband to the last one.


----------



## SJDsMommy

He's only been to 2 of them. It is a big deal to me because he didn't go to most of the appointments with my son, he only saw our first ultrasound with him and he doesn't even WANT to come to the ones I have now, he only comes because I practically beg him and he has to watch our son anyway. Its not so much that he doesn't want to come that bothers me, I just wish he cared more about this pregnancy. As it is he doesn't even help out with our son nearly as much as he should.. He could at least make an effort.

My mom usually has to work during the week, rarely has a day off unless theres a holliday. Surprisingly she's got both today and tomorrow off for the 4th of july (was supposed to have thursday off too even but her boss asked her to come in) and I would feel odd bringing a friend.

Its not the same thing anyway, its not their kid and like I said my hubby needs to make an effort.


----------



## Jac.

Hm, Is he really young? He sounds young. Though my husband is young, too. He's almost 23, but he's very responsible for the most part, other than weekends...He likes to party and drink with his friends, says he's getting it out before our baby comes...LAME excuse. Hah. Men (or boys, in some cases) can be really awful/stupid/mean...but for the most part I love my husband and I think he's great. I'm glad we got married, we were together 5 years before we got married (with a few ups and downs and breaks, but I was only 15 when we met). Anyways, I hope it works out better for you, but it seems that most of the time there isn't much you can say to them to make them do something they don't want to.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So true Jac, they are who they are. Ultimately if changes in behavior or personality happens, it's because they want to, not for you or anyone else.
I was with my DH since we were nineteen and got married finally after many bumps in the road in 2008, now we are both 33 (well almost, my bday is the 18th). We have gone through a lot but at this point in time we have come to realize its family who matters the most, and some close friends. Most ppl in life are just aquaintances even though they claim to be more. We rely on each other and our families. DH is still a lazy bum at times, but generally a good talking to wakes him back up and he realizes its not all about him. There are times where you have to let them be themselves and have their time. Mine likes to fish, or plays vid's while the baby has a nap only.


----------



## mrswichman

i like when my husband goes tot he ultrasounds...just bonding time over the little man growing inside :D for the next ultrasound at 26weeks my grandmother is going, since this is her first great grandchild.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Very cute scan pic tmmommy07


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hes not really immature. Hes a great provider and does great with school hes just always had that "i dont care" attitude. I can guarentee he will be the same 50 years from now.


----------



## tmmommy07

Thanks for the compliments! My husband says she's going to be just like me. We got tons of pics too!

My husband is fairly immature too but that's an extremely long story! I love him dearly but his mother ruined him when it comes to helping out with chores. He also has no concept of money...he always says, "well, if we run short we'll just ask mom and dad." I'm like NO we won't! I came from a family with 10 kids total (12 soon if my mom marries this guy) which includes a half brother then us 5 then 4 step siblings...if we want something, we don't ask! We just work harder or do something to earn more money to get it. When we get in a bind, we cut something else out. But my husband has no qualms about asking his parents for money. Don't get me wrong, I love the help and I'm very happy that they are capable but I don't think that should be our backup plan...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Parents being their for their children in a bind is great, but it shouldn't be relied upon, it should only be a last case resort if all else fails. And you are right, what happens, god forbid, when they are gone? Who fulfills he reliance on them?
My DH's mother also soured DH on doing any housework as well, along with his culture. His family is Portuguese and lovely ppl but the women do everything while their men drink beer, and work on the outside of the house or construction stuff only. Funny think is I cut the lawn, trim the trees and hedges, garden, and do minor home repairs inside too. DH does the big stuff but only after loads of begging and nagging. I stopped doing his laundry unless I need a few more clothes to fill a load. He hasn't complained asked me how (i know right, funny) and does his once two weeks of em pile up. Ah well, his mom cleaned up after him and always cooked for him without teaching him to at all. It's no wonder.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wow.. Taking care of your kids is one thing but doing everything for them when they are definitely old enough and capable of doing it themselves is kind of ridiculous. I agree the help is nice but definitely shouldn't be relied upon.


Well I do have some good news :) My hubby passed his tests yesterday, The big one he took is one of those like 4 in one type tests, difference subjects and what not. You need a minimum of 75% to even be considered for the RN program, he got a 95%! The adviser he had to take the results to was pretty surprised, he said many times people come in with a 74.5 or something around there thinking they will let them slide by with that since its almost a 75 :dohh: but my hubby pretty much blew that test out of the park :) He did well with the other test too, was just a math test not sure what he got on that but probably aced it, he said it was easier than the other test was.

They also took a look at all his transcripts and test scores and had some kind of point system they go by for qualifying for the program. With that you need to score 30 points (which is apparently hard to even get that according to the adviser guy) My hubby got 50 points :) 

So its a pretty good shot he's going to get into the program in January! The only thing he has left is a formal interview. The person that actually runs the program will be doing that however she is currently on vacation so it will probably be another 2 weeks or so until he gets a call from her as to when that will be, after that we will know for sure if he gets in or not. Its definitely looking like he will though, still keeping our fingers crossed until we know for sure!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats! Wonderful news for your family :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks! waiting till January is a lot better than waiting a minimum of 3 years before he can even start the program. This will mean we can buy a house and be on the road to better finances in only 2 years rather than 5-ish, Definitely will have to do something special for him when he finishes the program, he's put a lot of time and work into it :)


on another note its actually really nice out today, only supposed to be a high of 93 with 60% chance of rain (and 53% humidity but oh well). Apparently its pouring in the county next to ours but I haven't so much as seen a single drop of rain here yet.. this always happens to me though it rains everywhere BUT where I am (until I go to sleep) =/ like last year it rained tons around this area, now its the area we just moved from thats getting all the rain. So not fair! lol I really want to go out and enjoy the nice day though but I don't really feel like going too far. Theres a farm about a half hour away thats doing an event with hay rides and free ice cream and a petting zoo. I really want to go but my hubby isn't awake and its only going on until 12 (its 9 already) I kind of want to go to the park with my son but its probably way crowded right now and I hate that older kids don't know how to be careful around the little kids. Don't know of any smaller parks in our immediate area though. Maybe we will take him to the little playground by my parents house. We watched the fireworks last night (the city my parents live in have them a day early) we were way too close to them, right up by the fence. We kind of had to lay down to see some of them. I mean we were actually getting pelted with firework debris and sulfur powder lol (though the wind wasn't helping either) I came home and took a shower before going to bed! My son was loving them, though he did get spooked a bit at some of the really loud ones. He kept pointing at them and saying pretty lol.

We'll be watching them tonight too but I don't think we will be getting so close. We are just planning on parking outside one of the events a little ways down the road, that way we can see them and stick close to the car and race out of there before the traffic gets too bad! lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Your lucky. It's currently 45 C here (113 F) and we are dying. This humidy sucks. Supposed to be like this all week. My son doesn't do well in this sticky heat, neither do I, especially pregnant. Maybe later in the week well venture over to park a few blocks away, it has a splash pad :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats about what it has been here all week. Today has been a god send weather wise lol


----------



## Jac.

I do pretty much everything for my husband except make his lunch, I think he likes making his own lunch because whenever I do it he takes over. Laundry, dishes, clean-up...that's my job, but he works and brings in all the money, I think I owe it to him to at least do the house work and look after him. He's a pretty good guy and rarely every plays his x-box, he's more into his guitar and music and landscaping. He plays jazz and blues which I'm thankful for over rock music. 

Congratulations SJDsmommy, or at least to your husband!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies,
I have my first OB appt in about an hour. I'm excited, hope the OB I have this time is super nice and knowledgable. I really don't want another c-section if possible. Hopefully we can keep a close watch, ensure baby is small enough and go for VBAC.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck! I am terrified of the possibility of a c section!


----------



## mrswichman

if baby is too big i kinda want a c section...my husband and his siblings were all 9+lbs...
My mother had my brother who was 9+lbs and lost tons of blood and had a blood transfusion...big babies scare me lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, I doubt she will be big but if she happens to be as big as her brother (9lbs) we know my body won't deliver that so plans may change. My doc is so nice :) I really like her and her positive attitude. She is fine with going for a natural birth this time, and they just want me to go into labor naturally (as chances are better that way) and they will monitor from early on as last time my contractions were so strong baby's heartrate was dropping in distress, if she sees signs of that it could signal an incision tear so it'd be an emerg c section then. Overall outlook is good, I've gained 7 lbs in my first two trimesters total, so we are on a good track this far. Next week I do my GD sugar test. Not looking forward to it. What will I do with my son for that time? He will not sit still!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Bring snacks and toys. Maybe a stroller and go take a walk around while you wait. Mine is on the 16th.


----------



## tmmommy07

Don't be too afraid of big babies in general...I was 12 pounds 14.5 ounces and my mom said I was actually her easiest of all 6 of us to deliver. I know for a VBAC you can't have one that big. I have my GD test on the 18th...they said she's already 2 lbs 7 oz so they said she's a little on the big size but still healthy! They said if she continues to follow the same growth curve she will probably be bigger than my son so long as I go full term as well. My son was 8 lbs 5.5 oz but I didn't think my delivery was really all that bad but I had an epidural with him (actually 3 epidurals) and I had a 4th degree tear but all in all, my labor and delivery didn't seem too awful bad. I'd be 100% ok with having another big baby!


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, and luckily I have an iPad and an iPod so I don't have too much of a hard time entertaining my son.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Can't go walk around with him. You aren't allowed to leave or even move around much as it'll burn it off and mess with the results. I have to try to get someone to watch him, that's all there is to it. I'm sure I can figure something out.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I called up my dr to ask if im supposed to eat first and they said not to eat if I can help it but if not to eat something with protein and stay away from carbs im gonna be so hungry afterward. Hopefully your son will cooperate for you.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cleaning sucks lol been cleaning up slowly all morning, waiting for the boy to take a nap so I can pick up his toys and vacuum. Then my mom is taking me to olive garden for dinner :)


----------



## mrswichman

So i work at a grocery store as a cashier...on my feet my whole shift surrounded by people all day constantly...Today the heat index was 115 and i was sweating it was so gross...and standing on my feet turning to bad groceries all by myself is starting to take its toll...i wish i could just quit and relax at home in the air conditioning for the rest of my pregnancy but i cant since we both have to work to pay bills..

i wonder if i can ask if there is something else in the store i can do that is less strenuous on my body and i could maybe sit a little more when needed...or do you think i am being a whiny baby and should suckit up for little longer lol... :cry: :cry:

p.s came home crying to my husband today i was so exhausted and frustrated


----------



## SJDsMommy

Definitely don't think you're a whiny baby for that lol. Maybe you could consider cutting your hours? or working from home with uhaul (setting people up with trucks taking reservations) I believe they start out at $10 last I heard.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SJDsMommy said:


> I called up my dr to ask if im supposed to eat first and they said not to eat if I can help it but if not to eat something with protein and stay away from carbs im gonna be so hungry afterward. Hopefully your son will cooperate for you.

I have mine tomorrow, I have to eat plenty of Carbs in the 3 days prior to the test, but also nothing on the day. Strange how different areas do it differently



mrswichman said:


> So i work at a grocery store as a cashier...on my feet my whole shift surrounded by people all day constantly...Today the heat index was 115 and i was sweating it was so gross...and standing on my feet turning to bad groceries all by myself is starting to take its toll...i wish i could just quit and relax at home in the air conditioning for the rest of my pregnancy but i cant since we both have to work to pay bills..
> 
> i wonder if i can ask if there is something else in the store i can do that is less strenuous on my body and i could maybe sit a little more when needed...or do you think i am being a whiny baby and should suckit up for little longer lol... :cry: :cry:
> 
> p.s came home crying to my husband today i was so exhausted and frustrated

You can ask! Surely its their responsibility to try and cater for you??


----------



## SJDsMommy

Gah. Cant sleep :( little man woke up so I had to get him settled back to sleep. Now hes all cuddled up to me all sweet like but I'm just awake.. Lol but I asked my hubby last night and we may finally be taking that road trip on wednesday so long as he doesnt get called into work :) gonna go to the zoo and have lunch at the park near by and enjoy the cooler weather up there!



I find it odd they said no carbs.. they didn't say anything about the days before. I didn't even bother to ask what they wanted when I did the test with my last pregnancy (it was a different dr though) so I ate but it was probably atleast an hour before I went in for the test so atleast 2 hours before they took my blood. I'll be double checking when they call to remind me of my appointment the day before, but atleast my appointment is in the morning! its at 9:50 so they will probably have me do the drink, see the dr then take my blood. I'll just be sure to pack a snack with me to eat after or grab something on the way home lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

So my hubby is now applying to be a cop :dohh: I'm happy for him and all but this is completely changing up the plans. Being a cop was actually his first career choice after he got out of the military but no one was hiring at the time and he couldnt seem to get ahold of the person incharge of the civilian cops on base. His best friend just applied about a month or so ago in another city and is actually due to start the academy in a couple weeks. He's the one that encouraged my hubby to apply. So he decided why not, if he doesn't get in, things stay the same, but if he does get in then he's gonna go for it and have nursing as his back up plan. He says if we can bring in $56,742 a year (the starting salary for cops here) starting in less than a year rather than waiting 2 more years to be bringing in around $40,000 than why not. I definitely agree, more money and less time to wait for it plus its something he actually WANTS to do but at the same time I just want him to get a solid plan and stick with it, but like he said if it happens great, if not - oh well things stay the same.

He's definitely qualified, he has military expirience where he was an ammo tech working on/with the rifle and pistol ranges as well as security guard experience which is one of his current jobs right now. The only bad thing he's got on his application is all the jobs he's had in the last couple years, he's been job hopping and has had like 5 jobs (including his current) in the last 3 years =/ but they did ask what his reason for leaving was for each one and most of them were due to lack of hours/work or that they weren't paying him enough money. So he never left any on bad terms which is the bright side of that.. Part of me really hopes he gets this.. the extra money sooner would be great plus he would get benefits for the whole family. The other half of me is sitting here thinking ok you've been working at this nursing thing for 18 months and getting so close to finishing it just to put that on hold and do something else? but I guess so long as he's happy doing what he wants to do and its not harming us, (and actually a big benefit) then thats what counts..

Anyway he has to turn in his application by the end of the day tomorrow (they are closed today or else he would turn it in today) then if they accept his application they invite him to come take a written test (and a physical + fitness test too), if he passes that with a good score he will be invited to start the police academy. He will find out by the 30th if he gets to take the test or not (I'm sure he will, he's got nothing bad but the job hopping against him and thats not completely his fault). 

Kind of overwhelmed at the moment.. excited/hopeful/concerned all at once.. Nothing to do but wait and see what happens I guess..


----------



## BabyAitchison

Can i join with you guys?? Just found this thread lol im carlyn and im pg with my third baby :) a girl we are calling Grace and she is due the 3rd Oct. I have two kids from my marriage to my ex and have been with my partner a year, we are fast workers lol we both work for a funeral company and thats how we first met 5 years ago. My dd and ds were both born at 35 wks and labour started at 30 wks with ds so might not be too long but keeping fine so we will see. Its nice to talk to other ladies due the same month :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hiya :) thats my hubbys birthday! But sounds like you'll probably be having a september or late august baby lol good luck :) and welcome!


----------



## BabyAitchison

:) my daughters bday is 17th Aug and she is convinced her sister will be there for it lol where abouts are you? im in Scotland xx how are you keeping? im fine apart from the normal lol sleepless nights, peeing constantly, fat feet, active baby lol xx


----------



## Jac.

I'm officially in third trimester now. Woo. I feel like it went by really quickly. I think I'll miss 2nd tri though.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am in the US. This is my 2nd, its a girl :) I also have a son who will be 18 months tomorrow. This little one is due october 14th but will most likely be induced a couple days early, after high blood preessure issues and almost having an emergency c section with my son (who was a week late) I dont feel comfortable going past my due date this time around, even though things are fine so far. (theres more details to that of course). I feel fine for the most part just tired and a little sore here and there but otherwise pretty easy pregnancy. I have an anterior placenta, its different for sure. 

My baby shower will be on september first :) my mom is hosting it but I am going to help get stuff for it and help plan it out, I like things done a certain way lol. So I have to make up my invite list andsend out invites in a couple weeks and make sure my registry is updated. Can't wait!


----------



## mrswichman

US here. This is our first little one and it's a boy :D I'm 21 will be 22 end of August, OH is 28, have been married 2 years and have been trying for almost whole two years...finally got our BFP in Feb. with our sticky bean :D My first baby shower with my family and friends from work is on August 12th, and the second one with OH's family September 9th. The first one is earlier because I want a seperate birthday from getting baby stuff...so yeah thats it for now :D


----------



## Jac.

Canada for me! first baby, and it's a girl!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Canada as well. I have a 17 month old boy and am expecting a little girl oct 7th.
I'm going to be 33 this month on the 18th, boo! Feel like I'm old....lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm in th UK, I'm 26 in September, first baby, little girl due on 4th Oct.

4D scan today I love her <3

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/BABYBOND_1_21.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/BABYBOND_1_12.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/BABYBOND_2_18.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

gorgeous :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Very pretty pics. Frame em up!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cute! My next ultrasound is in 3 weeks, my dr will be doing 3d/4d then I can't wait!

I am actually starting to put things together for the baby, getting her clothes sorted by size and putting things together for her so I can get them packed up in the hospital bag (still going to wait until after the baby shower to do it but I'm getting stuff together anyway). Took my son to the dr today for a check up and the dr actually suggested we get him a present from the new baby when she gets here so trying to think of what to get him.. 

And it looks like we won't be taking that road trip after all =( I was sooooo looking forward to it too! we were going to go tomorrow but my hubbys new job finally offered him steady work starting tomorrow so we just went out for lunch instead. I really just wanted the family time anyway. Plus kids eat free at applebees on tuesday :)

Oh and my hubby turned in that application for the police station yesterday (you'll have to go back a page or 2 if you didn't read about that earlier lol). They were expecting around 1000 people to apply (don't know how many actually did and of course many will be weeded out just by the applications anyway) but I do believe things happen for a reason and this was so sudden that I really cant help but think something will come out of this. If not, nothing changes so oh well but if he does get in then thats great! We will know if he gets to proceed by the end of the month, and if so the fitness test will be on the 11th of next month.

Well I am off to update my registry and make up my invite list for the baby shower.. or atleast start on that stuff, I assume my son will wake up from his nap before I get done lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies! I am sooo tired today. My son woke up at 4 am and since he is now 18 months old we have completely cut out breast feeding =( Very sad about that but I knew the day would come. Anyway that meant he didn't go back to sleep until about 9 am >.< and all day today he has had me taking him pee about every 5 minutes or so, he didn't go every time but he just wanted me to take him. I knew I couldnt say no because he has to know I will take him and I want to encourage that he wants to go but after a while it does get tiring lol He's down for another nap now, just fell asleep about 15 minutes ago (he rarely takes 2 naps anymore but I can understand since he woke up at 4 am, definitely not complaining either) but before his nap he made me take him pee then kept wanting to go back, I'd tell him he just went and he would get sooo mad until I took him back. He only went probably twice during that little episode (out of the 8 times or so I took him) Gotta love potty training.. lol He's pretty much done with pee training so thats a huge plus. Just gotta keep it going now and hopefully we don't have any major set backs! I'm glad he's showing interest, but I hope this wanting to go pee every 5 minutes thing stops soon lol.


----------



## Jac.

I've been having braxton hicks all day, I think they're so annoying! anyways, My birthday is this month too Hopeful42nd! on the 30th. 

Curious to know if anyone on here plans on having a home birth? I'm still trying to decide. My midwives just keep telling me it's my choice.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I've had a few myself, and they are totally annoying! I briefly considered home birth with my son, before my blood pressure started to get high, simply because the hospital was 45 minutes away and none of them would allow a water birth. I also looked into a birthing center but they didn't accept my insurance. I'm glad I went with the hospital though with the way things ended up (even though it all turned out just fine but was quite a scare) and will most definitely be going back, especially since I will probably be getting another induction so long as the dr thinks my body is ready at the time. The hospital was great they did their best to make me and my hubby and our son comfortable. Now I can't even imagine a home birth. I think I would actually be more comfortable in the hospital to be honest. Plus they do all the documenting things for you pretty much (social security card application, birth certificate application, setting up the first pediatrician appointment for you if you need help with that) I think its less stressful in the hospital to be honest but everyone has their own preferences :)

My next appointment is on monday, I have my glucose test that day then next time I get my last (routine) ultrasound!


----------



## Jac.

I live in Canada so I think we have different health systems. My midwives are great and very helpful so if I choose a hospital birth, it will still be them in there with me, no doctors or nurses unless complications arise which I'm hoping they won't. If I choose home, I don't have to really worry about much at all. I live a 5 minute drive from the hospital anyways. I love the idea of a water birth and I'm going to be cloth diapering and breast feeding if everything works out according to my plans. I have to find myself a good stroller and a good moby wrap or something similar. I have no more ultrasounds as far as I know, but that's fine with me! only 3ish more months until I meet her!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladies, sorry I haven't been talking. Had a very bad day yesterday to top off my already stressful week. Was supposed to go in for a massage and before heading out for that called my moms to check on the progress of getting packed and ready for her move. My sister answered in tears telling me my mom just had a seizure and was being taken to the hospital by ambulance. I called in tears canceling my massage and hubby at work. Drove to drop off my son with DH's mom at her work and rushed to the hospital emerg. We waited for 3 1/2 hours while they tried to figure things out and they finally let us go in and see her. She's okay but they still don't really know the cause. She had a CT and it was clear and has to go to a neurologist next week and have brain patter mapping done. She is on strict orders not to drive and we need to watch her closely.
Anyways, she spent the night at my sisters place last night after she was discharged, and today they are going back to the apartment to go through her clothes to see what needs to go and what she's keeping. My sister said 'she's sitting in a chair and I'm doing the work'. I feel terrible that I can't go help, but my 17 month old and my getting close to 7 month pregnant body is getting tired quick and not allowing me to do much.
Hope you ladies are all well. I really hope things slow down soon...I'm wiped physically and emotionally.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah you can have the same midwive either way here too. 

I need to go to walmart sometime today or tomorrow, need to start getting stuff for my baby shower :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Ladies, sorry I haven't been talking. Had a very bad day yesterday to top off my already stressful week. Was supposed to go in for a massage and before heading out for that called my moms to check on the progress of getting packed and ready for her move. My sister answered in tears telling me my mom just had a seizure and was being taken to the hospital by ambulance. I called in tears canceling my massage and hubby at work. Drove to drop off my son with DH's mom at her work and rushed to the hospital emerg. We waited for 3 1/2 hours while they tried to figure things out and they finally let us go in and see her. She's okay but they still don't really know the cause. She had a CT and it was clear and has to go to a neurologist next week and have brain patter mapping done. She is on strict orders not to drive and we need to watch her closely.
> Anyways, she spent the night at my sisters place last night after she was discharged, and today they are going back to the apartment to go through her clothes to see what needs to go and what she's keeping. My sister said 'she's sitting in a chair and I'm doing the work'. I feel terrible that I can't go help, but my 17 month old and my getting close to 7 month pregnant body is getting tired quick and not allowing me to do much.
> Hope you ladies are all well. I really hope things slow down soon...I'm wiped physically and emotionally.

Oh my.. Thats rough :( so sorry you have to go through that. I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## FranciscaM

stephie_corin said:


> Hi! I'm due October 15th! Good luck guys!! xxx

Stephie: I due on same date!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hiya :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hello ladies! Moving on to 3rd tri tomorrow. I cant believe how fast this has come! Finally have my dr appointment on monday. (only time I look farward to dr appointments is pregnancy lol) I hope everyone has a good weekend :)

We took my son to the pet store yesterday, didnt buy anything it was just to look around. He loved it. He loves fish so thats mainly why we went lol. Not sure what we will be doing today.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Been a quiet couple of days, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Busy getting my mom in good shape for the movers tomorrow morning. She has been clearedby the neurologists and they never yanked her licence for 6 months which is normally done, she is lucky. So tomorrowis the big day! Then she is settled for the most part and I can focus on my packing for Aug 31st. We removed the conditions on the contract so the place is ours as of that date.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me popping onto your thread! I am 26 weeks and 2 days along with only 96 days to go YAY! I am in the U.S. and dh and I am pregnant with a baby girl :cloud9: This will be our third daughter, with a 7 and 3 year old respectively. I am due October 19th, but as my first was 3 weeks early and my second was 2 weeks late :shrug: I really have no clue when this baby will come :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me popping onto your thread! I am 26 weeks and 2 days along with only 96 days to go YAY! I am in the U.S. and dh and I am pregnant with a baby girl :cloud9: This will be our third daughter, with a 7 and 3 year old respectively. I am due October 19th, but as my first was 3 weeks early and my second was 2 weeks late :shrug: I really have no clue when this baby will come :haha:



Hiya :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Dr appointment today! have my glucose test today (only the 1 hour) not allowed to eat anything with sugar or carbs, has to be straight protein. I hate eggs and don't have any meat that isn't frozen, and I dont have anything else thats carbless and filling. I am already hungry! Thank god my appointment is in the morning. (have to leave in about an hour, might leave a few minutes early so I can get started with the drink early lol) will definitely be stopping somewhere on the way home though! even if its the value menu lol its a 20 minute drive and I'm gonna want to eat asap lol but hubby won't let us eat in the car so I can't bring a snack to eat on the way home either. 

I think the baby may have moved out of the transverse position (not 100% sure though) going to ask the dr if she can tell me. Hard to tell with an anterior placenta just by feeling. I THINK my last ultrasound will be my next appointment (my usual dr said I should be getting one at/around 30 weeks.) So other than my test, probably nothing special today. 

Off to down some more water, my tummy is all rumbly and I dont know what else to give it =/


----------



## tmmommy07

Hope everyone is doing well! We got back from our vacation last night. I can't remember if I posted any of the pics of my little girls before I left so here are a few. The first one, she has her tongue sticking out and the second one, she was mad! I've got more but haven't had a chance to get them on my computer yet.

I'm going this afternoon after work to get the stuff to make more cloth diaper covers for her and I'm so freaking excited! We have a lot of green and white ones and a few blue from my son but my sister thinks I need to make a bunch of pink ones now. Also, we found out that my brother and his wife are having a baby too! She's due in January though. They are going to be doing the cloth diaper thing too so I really want them to have a girl so I can share with them! Cloth diaper covers are expensive but they are like a 1/3 of the price if you make them yourself so I'm hoping we can cut the cost even more by sharing since we can still make a lot of neutral ones and my baby should (in theory) be growing out of sizes as their baby grows into them.

Oh, on a side note, we got the cutest freaking boots on vacation for the new baby! I've attached a picture of them as well.

OMG - I'm going to stop now...I type way too much sometimes!
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 166.6 KB
Views: 2









Untitled2.png
File size: 157.4 KB
Views: 3









boots.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cute! sounds like you had a good time :)

Im a little upset/confused. I gained 9 lbs since my last appointment 4 weeks ago :/ I havent changed anything though so I dont know why. But my total weight gain is only 22 lbs, as long as I keep it under 40 im happy. The baby is still transverse but suspected to be laying the opposite way, hopefully she flips down soon :/ my next appointment+ultrasound is on the 30th. Finally get to see my normal dr then.


update:

So I went to reserve the ramada for my baby shower at the park (last time every single one was taken due to some huge company picnic, and my mom wouldnt leave until an hour before so all the benches were taken too, we had to sit on the ground for the most part!) The website said $17 to rent one, which isn't bad so I called down there and the lady on the phone told me it was going to be $68! Evidently they charge by the hour (it definitely does not say that on the website, very misleading!) a little ticked off. I told them to forget it then. We will probably just show up early enough to make sure we can get one of the ramadas, screw reserving. Its a different park than last time but the same park we had my sons bday party at, had no problems then but it was a tuesday. We'll see. I'll probably just go check it out a week or 2 before and see what time others are showing up for their parties and what not and then show up about an hour earlier for our own, my mom can show up whenever, I'll take myself down there if I have to lol. Or she can rent it if she cares.


----------



## mrswichman

Ahhh I'm about to sound really selfish right here...

So my husband got me a art canvas and said i should draw/paint something personal to the baby on it for his bedroom...so i've been trying to rack my brain of something really adorable/personal from mommy to put on it, so far coming up completely blank...

Anyways on to why I'm being selfish...My husbands niece Draws pictures as well and she wants to draw things for his room but I kind of feel like i dont want to put them in there because i want the art drawn to be from mommy...i dont want it smothered with other drawings...does that sound bad...?


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> Ahhh I'm about to sound really selfish right here...
> 
> So my husband got me a art canvas and said i should draw/paint something personal to the baby on it for his bedroom...so i've been trying to rack my brain of something really adorable/personal from mommy to put on it, so far coming up completely blank...
> 
> Anyways on to why I'm being selfish...My husbands niece Draws pictures as well and she wants to draw things for his room but I kind of feel like i dont want to put them in there because i want the art drawn to be from mommy...i dont want it smothered with other drawings...does that sound bad...?

Not at all but maybe you can get a little photo album or something for her drawings, that way she doesn't feel left out and can still draw him pictures, and the photo album can be in his room or something but the pictures arent on display.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good idea about making an album of them. It's not selfish to create baby's room the way you want. I'm sure she would do the same once she has kids.

Today is my birthday, I'm 33 believe it or not. Wow has age ever snuck up on me. Good thing I'm getting the babies out of the way now. Going for dinner tonight at the Kev as a family. Hope my son behaves this year. He was pretty young any cried lots last year.


----------



## Jac.

Happy Birthday! You're the 5th person I've heard/seen that has a birthday today!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats! and happy birthday! Have a good time at dinner :) 

My son's always been good going out to places like that, hopefully this kid is the same lol hope your son behaves well for you :)


----------



## tmmommy07

So I totally forgot to update last night. Yesterday I had a doctor's appointment and even though my placenta is still technically in the way a liitle bit they are going to let me try to deliver vaginally. I'm so excited because I really don't want a c-section unless it's absolutely necessary. Also, little girl has some big feet! Her feet were measuring longer than her tibia! I'm glad we bought size 4 in her boots! My son couldn't even come close to fitting in his size 2 shoes from the day he was born so we got 4's this time.

Also, I was having terrible leg cramps for a long time and my leg still hurts from one of them about 6 weeks ago so my doctor looked at it...I apparently tore my muscle and now have a hematoma behind the piece that tore. I wasn't aware that you could have such a bad cramp that it could tear a muscle!

Well, I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## SJDsMommy

aww that doesn't sound fun at all =( hope it heals quickly! My son had some big feet too lol but THAT big though. Its funny though because one of my nieces just turned 1 and shes got tiny feet for her age, they are about the same size as my son's were when he was born lol.

I called my dr the other day as I had been having a slight pinch/dull cramp all day on and off and part of the day before (started a couple hours after my appointment) they wrote it off as round ligament pain (though I dont think thats what it was) but told me to call back if it persists or gets worse. It went away for now though. While I had them on the phone though I asked for the results of my glucose screening. My glucose was 119 (they said anything under 130 is good) so I passed that :) I am not anemic so thats good but my white blood cell count was a little high, they said that could just be me, but its common in pregnancy or it could even just be me fighting off a small infection. The dr didn't seem concerned with the level at all so I'm not too worried. I'm sure my dr will go over it when I see her again next. (Thank god I get to see my regular dr next time! the one I've been seeing for the last 2 appointments is wayyyy too quick and not thorough at all!).

Its been 9 whole days since we completely weaned my son =( He's doing great with it, stopped asking for it after a day or 2. He still seems like he's about to go for it then changes his mind but otherwise he's doing great. I'm not really leaking or anything either so I think my supply dropped due to the pregnancy.

My son has woken up a couple times in the middle of the night (the first 2 days were the worst) its rather hard to get him back to sleep then but he did start sleeping better, worked his way back to 7 ish wake up time. Last night though he woke up at 1 am, I went and got him but didn't want to stay up so I brought him back to bed with me, my hubby was hogging up the bed though =/ and around 5:30 my son fell off the bed and hit his head. He's got a pretty big bump =( bruised up a bit but he seems fine otherwise so not too concerned. Watched him closely for the first hour though to be sure. its 8:20 almost now and he seems like his normal self. I feel horrible though =( I know better than to let him sleep so close to the edge..but like I said hubby was hoggin the bed. I guess next time if hubby is home I'll just go lay down in my sons room instead if he wakes up.


----------



## mrswichman

Definatly boy in there. Weighing approximately 2lbs 4oz in the 78 percentile...he measures a week a head of my ticker lol:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







486456_3071110797151_496516610_n.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SJDsMommy

Gonna be a big baby :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrswichman said:


> Definatly boy in there. Weighing approximately 2lbs 4oz in the 78 percentile...he measures a week a head of my ticker lol:cloud9:

Hopefully not too big as I was told 2lb6 at 27 weeks, so don't think thats far off you :) hehe x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol I wouldn't worry too much. They told me my son was already 5 lbs when I was 30 weeks with him and they expected if he kept up at that rate he would be around 8.5 lbs. He was a week late at only 6 lbs 13 ounces. Probably would have been an even 7 but he peed and pooped on the way out lol. I have been measuring a week behind with my last couple scans, only 11 days till my next and last one. I'm seriously excited for it as it will include 3d/4d :D

Sometimes I wish my placenta wasn't anterior =( it makes it hard to baby map lol I mean the other day I was feeling movment in my side, then it was in my pelvis area and now its up near my belly button slightly off to the right.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I completely understand, I feel most of my movement to the left, which surprised my midwife as the babys spine is to the left and all her limbs to the right, from positioning it seems I feel her wiggle her bum!! haha!! My guess is shes pushing my anterior placenta with her legs and her bum is sticking out further :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am getting way too excited every time I think about the baby coming lol. Cant wait for the baby shower too! I need to buy a few more things and put the clothes away for her, going to print out a couple invites to show my mom and make sure they look ok before I print out a bunch.

My son has been sleeping for almost 3 hours now =/ keep checking on him since he bumped his head so hard. Swelling has gone down a little but theres still a big bump, I imagine it will take a couple days to heal. He wouldn't let us keep the ice pack on it =/ its bruised of course but he seems to be fine. I'm just going to let him rest though for now.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hmm, baby shower... my sister is throwing me one.. this is as much as I know. She wont even tell me a date! I'm trying to convince my friends to let me know so I don't turn up looking like a tramp! I hate suprises!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its not really much of a surprise if you know shes going to throw it anyway lol she should tell you when that way you dont make other plans..


----------



## mrswichman

woooo hoooo 99 days to go :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay!


----------



## Jac.

80 for me...I was just talking with my dad and he asked if I packed a bag yet! I said no, and he said "you should, you never know when it will happen"...YIKES...that made this whole pregnancy thing so much more real!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm 79 days left. Eek! I'm sure once the number hits 60 I'll start thinking more about packing a bag and being more set for baby.
I'm feeling flustered right now. Need to pack for moving soon but don't know what else to pack that we don't use right now. I hate putting stuff away that I know I'll be looking for next week. So when is the right time to pack?? I move in 42 days.


----------



## Mrs.B.

76 for me!!


----------



## tmmommy07

72 days here! I think next weekend I'm going to go get my sons old stuff from my in-laws house to start going through it. By the time I was this far along with my son I had his room painted and ready for him with most of everything! This time, my whole family is really shocked that I haven't done anything! I think everything we own is blue though...my work mentioned throwing me a shower and so did my sister but I was never told anything else. So, I trust my work will do it but I'll probably have to light a fire under my sisters butt to actually get a shower...my mother in law is too busy with my brother in laws wedding that's on August 25th to remember that our family even exists. So, by the time she remembers I feel it may be too late for a shower.


----------



## mrswichman

My shower is in 3 weeks and then the next is on sept 9...i wanted them kinda of early just incase we had to grab anything else for baby...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mine is september 1st after that (like the next day probably) I will pack up my bag and one for my son to take to my grandparents (they will be watching him) I have most of what I want to put in the bags ready to go already just not actually packed. Pretty soon though I will be going to the hospital to grab a pre registration form. I already got the baby a new patient form from our pediatrician and filled out what I could of that. 86 days till my due date. So excited!


----------



## mrswichman

ok as a new mommy...what all do we need in our hospital bags? and what should we take care of before we go into labor lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Most hospitals in the us provide you with diapers, wipes, formula if you need it,beanies, a pacifier and various little things for the baby. All you need is a take home outfit and blanket and carseat really. For you the hospital has pads and these cotton breifs that are actually comfy and toiletries but I would bring your own. Call the hospital and see what all they provide and what they suggest you bring. Also if you are planning on a circumcision the hospital is often cheaper than the pediatrician but they usually want cash so find that out too. Its a good idea to have a pediatrician in mind so you can let the hospital know where to send records, preregistering will make it quicker to get in when you go into labor as well.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Also bring the info for your insurance company so you can call and alert them once the baby is born so they can add him on or atleasy start that process or find out what you need to do to get him on. Usually they are automatically covered for a certain amount of time anyway but this way you dont have to add him permanantly later.

In my bag I will have my phone and charger,(which will double as my camera) a couple outfits for the,baby because I hate the little shirts they give you, a blanket or 2 and some clothes for me maybe some snacks and chapstick then of course soap shampoo and tooth brush/paste.,hairbrush and deoterant. I think thats it.. Lol


----------



## mrswichman

lol thanks...well my doctors office has already talked about when he is born how much my insurance will go up so maybe they notify insurance when he is born...idk lol...kind of sounded that way...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Some hospitals do. Mine does but I had to bring in my insurance info for them.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I tried to go clothes shopping for the kids today. I went to this kids thrift store that I like first but nothing really caught my eye today, but then again I didn't really get much of a good look because my son just wanted to play with the toys which were only right around the corner from the section we had to be in lol. So after weeding through the girls stuff I moved on to try and find a couple shirts for my son but I barely got to look at even 5 shirts before he started to wiggle trying to get away. The store doesnt have carts so I couldnt put him in one =/ So after that I figured I'd try ross as a new one just opened up not to far from our place but they really didn't have much in there yet. Almost bought some shoes for the baby but decided against it. Their carts don't have a buckle and my son kept standing up, I put him in the back and he tried to climb out :dohh: Can't go shopping alone with that kid apparently lol. Oh well another day another store I suppose. In the mean time I will just shop online for good deals lol. 

Didnt see much at target or walmart last time I was there, and recently went to burlington (got a really cute bumblebee bathing suit for the baby for next summer) but maybe next I will take a look at JC penny outlet they usually have some good stuff there for good prices :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Getting anxious to hear back from the police department as to whether my husband's application was accepted or not. We should know by the 30th (well the week of the 30th I guess) so within the next two weeks I suppose. I really don't see why they wouldnt accept him, especially with his military and security experience, I just don't know how they will feel about all the job hopping even though he did list the reason for leaving each of those jobs (which was mostly due to lack of work/pay) So never left on bad terms..They were expecting alot of people to apply though and we don't know how many positions are avaliable. Seriously crossing my fingers right now though. I mean yeah he has the nursing thing to fall back on if this doesnt work out, and our plans will then stay the same but more money quicker and benefits for the whole family..that would be amazing! Will let you all know when we find out :) If his application was accepted all he has to do is pass a written and fitness test with a good score (this is competitive) in order to get into the police academy. He can already do the minimum requirements of what they want but he's been going running alot (not every day but pretty much) trying to get faster so he has a better chance. I think they have to run a mile and a half in like 11 minutes or something like that and he wants to do it in 9 and 1/2. I know I wouldnt even come close haha but he was able to do 3 miles in about 18-20 minutes in the military (so pretty much 3, 6 minute miles). He's got this in my opinion, its just a matter of getting through the application process and weeding out the competition :)

The only down fall to this is if he does get into the academy he's likely to miss the birth of our daughter.. which doesn't bother me too much I'm just afraid of going into labor on my own (assuming she does come before my induction, whenever that will be, havent gotten a firm date yet, dr will wait until 38/39 weeks) though my mom and dad both live and work close by and I know either one of them would take me if need be. 

Ok.. I need to stop writing novels here lol..


----------



## tmmommy07

Ugh, my husband is annoying me so badly today. Well, actually since yesterday! Yesterday I brought home the crib and mattress and he's been complaining because it's in the way and we don't have room for it. I told him well I guess we should make room since she's coming at some point whether he likes it or not! She can't stay in there forever!

I was hanging her diapers out on the line (we're using cloth) and he was like "why are you washing those now?" I told him I don't want to have to do all the washing for her in my last month since I didn't want a big water or electric bill while on maternity leave. He just shook his head and walked away.

Sorry, I'm really just frustrated because I'm confused. One day he's all for getting stuff ready then the next it's like he thinks I'm going to be pregnant forever so no need to do anything.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I've been there =/ I know it sucks just shrug it off best you can he will get over it at some point. Best to be prepared! I went down and turned in my pre registration form at the hospital today and I'm only 28 weeks lol. Do what you want, its part of nesting!

And seriously why the big deal about the crib? is 2 more months really going to make that much of a difference? .. Ugh..men!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Men go through that stage in the last couple months where the reality of it being around the corner hasn't sunk in. It's like they just don't want to admit its finally happening. My DH did that to me my first pregnancy. Wouldn't get the room painted, so I masked up and did it myself, windows open, canna running. He chastised me for not waiting, but guess what, I waited a month and the can staring me in the face every day drove me to it. That and the fact that you should paint months before a child sleeps in the room so all fumes can settle. I was careful.
This time I'm being more laxed about it as we are moving and can't really get set until we are over in the new place. I've already gone through and separated all gender neutral clothes from my son for NB-6m. Not much else I can do. I just have to trust it'll all fall into place. I am looking for a used double stroller though.


----------



## tmmommy07

He just likes to be a pain in my butt sometimes. He's always been that way. He was the same way when we had my son. I just do what I want and he gets over it pretty quick. My doctor has already preregistered me at our hospital so I totally got to skip a step! I can't believe I'm already going to the doctor every 2 weeks! I went last week and go again next week. Seems like time is just flying by!


----------



## SJDsMommy

My dr just put me on every 2 weeks as well, shocking how fast time has flown by!


----------



## Jac.

Here in Canada the midwives start seeing you every 2 weeks starting at 26 weeks. 

So has anyone started on a nursery or anything? We're moving September 1st, so I am waiting until then, obviously. Besides, the baby will be in our room for the 1st year or so, but I still want to decorate her a room anyways. I got a birch colour crib from my sister and a birch change table off a swap and buy group, but now I think I want to go white. My mom has a white crib she will trade me and I can get a white change table for pretty cheap as well, just need to find a dresser and hope someone buys us the crib set we want...though it's a little bit pricey...It's so cute though!! (Photo attached). Anyways, we want to do owls for her room, what are you all thinking of for decor?
 



Attached Files:







crib set.jpg
File size: 245.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The OB does every two weeks as of 29-30 weeks. I'm in Canada too. Unless there is reason to go more. My next appt is Aug 2nd then two weeks from them and so on till a month or so before its every week.
I hope my glucose test turned out fine. No phone call yet and I went last week so I'll take no news as good news. I better pass as I avoided a birthday cake cause I had to get it done :(


----------



## SJDsMommy

Here we go every 4 weeks until 28 weeks then its every 2 weeks until 36 weeks then its every week until baby is born with a check up 6 weeks later and earlier if recommended (I had to go in a week later as I had blood pressure issues)

That is a very cute theme :)

This is what I got got for my little girls bedding https://www.walmart.com/ip/Garanimals-Hearts-at-Home-3pc-Crib-Bedding-Set/20667470 its pink not purple though couldnt find a better pic but you get the general idea. Its not what I wanted but it was cheap and cute enough lol (bought the matching bumper as well but it came separately). I so so sooooo want to make up a nursery but we are moving in november. With any luck my hubby will get that job with the police department and we can buy a house instead of renting! seriously crossing my fingers lol

I wish we were moving sooner.. like next month though because having a baby shower and getting all this stuff for the baby before moving is going to make it harder but atleast it wont add too much.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd said:


> The OB does every two weeks as of 29-30 weeks. I'm in Canada too. Unless there is reason to go more. My next appt is Aug 2nd then two weeks from them and so on till a month or so before its every week.
> I hope my glucose test turned out fine. No phone call yet and I went last week so I'll take no news as good news. I better pass as I avoided a birthday cake cause I had to get it done :(



Surely they would call you if something was wrong, if you're worried why not call down and ask them for your results?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Because I'm going to enjoy eating what I want until I find out otherwise :) I had to alter my diet last time, but they called me saying to have the second test done, as my results were borderline, not over but close. I'll stay in the dark till I finish my bday cake at least :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

lol cake is awesome :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The cake she got me is so awesome! It's dark chocolate covered in vesvet chocolate mousse, drizzled with dark chocolate ganash, and shaved chocolate curls over the top. I think I may overload on chocolate, lol.
I love garanimals stuff. One of my sons newborn outfits was from US Walmart (better selection there than here). It was fleece army print pants with a monkey on the bum and solid green top with a cute pic on front. Loved it!


----------



## SJDsMommy

oooh.. chocolate! :) haha I have been trying to watch what I eat so I don't over eat lol did real good monday but about noon yesterday I just go so hungry so I ate more than I anticipated lol oh well, don't want to starve myself when my body is saying I need to eat. I just don't want to gain 9 lbs in 4 weeks again =/ I don't think I will but still lol. Not sure if I mentioned this here or not earlier (probably did lol) but anyway at my last appointment the dr told me I gained 9 lbs since my appointment before that, while that only brings my total gain to 22 lbs at 27 weeks (which is good) 9 lbs in 4 weeks is ridiculous however a couple things to factor in.. I usually always try to go #2 before leaving for my appointment (sorry for the tmi lol) but that time I just couldn't go =/ I also always give my urine sample right after signing in but this time the receptionist told me to go straight back to the lab to get my glucose test so I left my bag and son with my hubby and went back to get my drink, and for whatever reason instead of going right to the bathroom afterwards I went back to the waiting room for something (I think I was going to put my phone in my bag or something, don't quite remember) and just as I was doing that the nurse called me in so I hadn't even gotten the chance to pee yet. I'm sure she would have been fine waiting if I asked if I could do that first but oh well. I think the baby might have had a growth spurt at that time too. Measured in at 147 and I really want to keep my weight under 165 but preferably no more than 160.. which means I can only gain 1 lb per week now (which is normal weight gain at this point anyway) lol.

Just 5 more days until my next appointment!

So today on my menu I had life cereal for breakfast (snuck in a cookie after that lol) probably going to have some goldfish crackers and green grapes for a snack..lol sounds like something I would give my son but it just sounds good :) a roast beef sandwich and some juice for lunch then ice cream for an afternoon snack and I'm thinking spaghetti for dinner (not sure yet) hmm.. That doesn't seem too bad lol. 

Hows your mom doing by the way?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Better. She is finally taking better care of herself. She's in the new place unpacking leisurely. I really haven't seen her in a week or so cause we were giving her time to adjust but now I just plain get ahold of her! She got her regular phone hooked up yesterday I think but hasn't been answering. Maybe she's just sick of us and all our intervention??? Who knows, but at least pick up and let me know you are okay. Grr.
So instead I'm focused on packing. Got two boxes done. Will do a couple more today, clean, then enjoy the fact it's nice out today. Tomorrow will be another deadly hot day so have to get in the walk and the park now :)


----------



## Jac.

It's so cute. I love owl stuff!! I agree, Canadian Walmarts aren't that awesome. Oh well. I can't wait for cake. I will be 30 weeks on my birthday and I'm so excited for that alone...and cake! I eat way to much chocolate....


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well thats good she's getting better :) and you could always try walmart.com? lol My birthday was in February but my hubbys is october 3rd. Will probably go out then with him when we get the chance for that and our anniversary combined since our anniversary is october 31st.. dont really want to take a 2-3 week old baby to a restaurant lol. 


I just went down to pick up my invitations that I had printed out at walmart (for my baby shower) I ordered them online this morning and the conformation I got said they would be ready by 10, I got there at 10:30 or so and they weren't done yet the guy asked for the conformation number and come to find out he hadn't even received the order yet, there's been a delay so I have to go back later =/ didn't need anything else from walmart at the moment so that was a waste of time/gas. Oh well.. Getting really excited about the baby shower coming up! Even though I'm pretty much doing this on my own now, even though my mom was going to be hosting it..My dad decided last minute to move when his lease it up in september so they kind of need to save their money for moving costs and a down payment so not sure how much my mom will be helping out, will have to talk to her about it on friday.

I'm a little annoyed the landlord for this complex will be coming around to all the units doing an "insurance inspection" not sure what all they will be doing, probably just checking all the appliances and making sure nothing is falling apart I guess.. but that means I have to clean lol its not messy in here but when they come over I tend to want it spotless in here and thats not so easy to do with a toddler..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

See what's funny is I'm normally a vanilla feind. I would take a light fluffy vanilla cake with custard fill and whip cream icing any day over a chocolate. But this one hit my dark chocolate button, it's my only chocolate weakness!
So I've packed my four boxes today. I took my son for a walk and we played outside. Ive vacuumed and now I'm just flipping exhausted! Time to sit and contemplate what's for dinner. I'm out of breath and dizzy. I wish I could do more again.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha all I have done today is scrubbed the toilet in our bathroom LOL I'm slacking. Feeling lazy. I still need to clear the counter of all the junk its accumulated (mostly junk mail and my sons snacks I was too lazy to put back in the pantry), throw in some laundry tidy up the bedroom do some dishes tonight of course and then whatever needs cleaned in the morning (like the living room). I put my hubby on Mop duty, but we dont have too much to mop here, just a tiny kitchen and the 2 bathrooms.

I did clean up a lot last night so it seemed. My hubby made this crap called meat slop. He made a HORRIBLE mess in the kitchen! So I did all the dishes that could fit in the dish washer (he used quite a bit of big dishes so I tossed all the little stuff in first then whatever else could fit) scrubbed the left overs out of the stuff that didn't fit in the dish washer, cleaned the counter and stove then threw in some laundry.. I guess it wasnt too much but at 10:00 at night thats not really what I wanted to be doing lol but I could not go to bed leaving that mess there =/


----------



## SJDsMommy

Eeek! So excited right now! My hubbys application for the police department was accepted! found out a little sooner than expected :) all he has to do now is pass the written exam then the fitness exam which I feel confident he will do good on (this is competitive though) then an interview, but this is great! This may alter our future in a very positive way! :D feeling very confident right now!


----------



## tmmommy07

Congratulations to your hubby! How exciting for your family! :flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thankyou! he will get the results of the written portion of the test immediately when he completes it because he has to pass that in order to proceed to the fitness part (which is the same day) then he has to schedule an interview. So while things are looking great for this so far, we still don't know for sure. He does plan to go to school in the mean time in the event things dont work out so that he can proceed with the nursing thing in january (plus we will be collecting his GI bill while he is still in school which is big part of our income) but assuming things do work out he thinks the academy will start in september or early october so when that starts he'll withdraw from his classes, he will have to pay the military back for that but it will only be about $900 so thats not bad, we can afford that if he's going to be making $56,700 + a year lol. 

We will also be looking into buying a house if he does get this job! which would be great because then I could FINALLY decorate rooms for the kids :D

I honestly think he's going to get it, and so does he but keeping our fingers crossed until we know for sure!


----------



## tmmommy07

Just spent about an hour preparing homemade lasagna and lasagna rolls (the rolls will be for my inlaws) and now that they are baking, I'm not even hungry anymore! It smells really good in my house now but I don't think I could eat any of it when it gets done.


----------



## SJDsMommy

What are lasagna rolls? Haha


----------



## tmmommy07

It's when you boil lasagna noodles and put the cheese mixture on them then roll them up (it's easier if you use ricotta instead of cottage cheese in the mixture but I use both in mine - and I mix it with some egg, seasonings, and mozzarella cheese). After you roll them, I put them in a bread loaf pan that has a little bit of my red sauce and meat mixture on the bottom then cover them with the same red sauce mixture and top with shredded cheese, sprinkle on seasonings, and put diced tomatoes on top then bake them. So, it's like lasagna but rolled up. And I must say, it is DELICIOUS! Everyone in our families loves it when I make my lasagna and lasagna rolls.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hmm interesting. Sounds like a loaded pasta like cheesey saucy meat ball haha but sounds like something my hubby would love :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, so today felt like crap again. I threw up my breakfast and just felt gross all day. The heartburn is deadly and my emotional state is all over the place! From being sad to being unnecessarily boiling with anger...it makes no sence.
I hope this cools down.
Sjd- Hope you and hubby got to celebrate the progress :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

We "celebrated" with taco bell lol :dohh: its right next to our bank and he had to drop off a check anyway, he saw it and wanted it haha. We're very excited though! but on top of that he just got an email back from the nursing people saying who ever he interviewed with loved him! (in those exact words) so we definitely have that to fall back on in case this doesn't work out, but as I said we are pretty confident this will happen. Blessings do seem to come when you least expect them. I believe that things usually happen for a reason so when he randomly came home and told me he was applying for the police department that day I knew this HAD to be going somewhere haha. Can't wait to find out for sure though! 

Talked with my mom last night about the baby shower, she is definitely going to try and help out as much as she can, I guess she wants to go ahead and rent that ramada too so we definitely have a place, she said to just rent it for 2 hours because who is going to kick us out if we are there longer..and that we would split the cost in half. Figuring out games and what not as well, will get to talk to her more about it this afternoon.


Anyway I hope you feel better soon! that doesn't sound like a fun situation at all =( Maybe you need to take a nice bath and try to relax a little? Easier said than done I know, especially with how busy you must be with the move and all.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Woke up feeling better today. I think I was fighting a virus.anyways took my son to the child play center and he had a blast, was so well behaved, not even a tantrum when leaving. Came home to one hell of a gross mess. The dog got into a garbage bag I had left out in the kitchen (my fault I guess) and there was egg shells coffee fringe and gross crap everywhere. Guess who washing the kitchen floor today now.
I have been stressed lately and it's taken it's toll on my mood as has the weather. Today is sunny so the outlook is good :) X's 18 month appt is this afternoon, then no real plans. Clean and cook dinner, and maybe head to my mom's later.
Taco bell is celebration? Lol. Your hubby is easy to please huh?
How is the rest of you ladies feeling?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol in his mind it is haha. I'm sure we will will do something else once we know for sure, he loves the waffle house so maybe go there for dinner to celebrate. I've been there with the dog getting into the trash.. our dogs used to do it all the time except we kept them in the garage when we left at any time (until we got a huge crate) and they always managed to get the big trash bin knocked over and all the trash taken out of it :dohh: But since we live in an apartment now we no longer have the dogs. I'd like to get another one day for the kids but only one at a time and we are definitely doing doggy kindergarten lol

My son woke up a bit earlier than he has been lately and after about 2 hours he clearly needed to go back to sleep, was moody and throwing tantrums and he's usually not anything like that so I took him back to bed, he fought it full on for an hour and a half and as frustrating as it was I refused to let him get up because I knew he needed this nap. An hour and a half later and he's still sleeping! I'm sure he will wake up soon though. Only down side to this is its going to affect his regular nap schedule =/ He usually naps around 11 or 12, for about 2 hours. It wouldn't bother me so much except its friday and my mom will be picking us up after work at 3, so he most likely won't be getting a nap before then =/ My hubby won't be going with me to my drs appointment on monday, he got called into work so my grandpa will be driving me down there since I won't have the car and I really don't want to reschedule it just to work around my hubbys schedule (I know he doesn't really care about the appointments anyway). Can't wait though! Too anxious for the 3d pics and to know if this kid is head down yet! (Been feeling kicks everywhere =/)

Got some baby shower game ideas jotted down to through at my mom to see what she thinks. 


Hope everyone is well! been sort of quiet for a while!


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I weighed myself at my grandparents place yesterday and I was 150, feeling ok about it since last time I used their scale the drs scale said I was less than theirs did (I can hope for the same result this time lol) After that 9 lbs in 4 weeks jump I am trying to eat light this weekend (but not starving myself either of course) until my appointment on monday. Hoping to see no more than 150 on the drs scale. I was 147 last time. I want to keep my total weight under 165. I've only gained a total of 22 lbs so far (at my last appointment anyway) but definitely do not want to repeat that 9 lbs in 4 weeks thing lol. Glad today is almost over and I hope tomorrow goes by fast so it can be monday already lol


----------



## Jac.

Want to share those baby shower game ideas here? Because I only have a very limited list...like...none! haha. 

Also, I've gained a ton of weight! I don't look like I have but I have! nearly 28lbs already! I'm at 173-174 or something! I'm also really tall though (5'11) so it's not as big as it sounds. I'm generally a very skinny person and gaining 28lbs is very hard to accept. Just praying I lose it all after baby...and I am going to work my butt off to make sure I do... Has anyone got any stretch marks yet? I've gotten them on my butt and every so slightly on my boobs but it's barely noticeable...For those of you who already have kids, when did you get them with your last pregnancy if at all?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha sure :)

Egg nesting - As baby shower guests arrive, each guest takes an egg. Throughout the party, guests are not to leave their eggs unattended, except participate in a game that requires hands on. If they must set down their egg to eat or go to the restroom, they need to ask another guest to egg sit for them. Throughout the party, all eggs in possession can be taken away if another guest sees an egg unattended or being neglected or if they are dropped. the person at the end of the party with the most eggs wins a prize. 

Candy Poo - 
Take 5 diapers and 5 candy bars of different varieties, place one candy bar in each diaper and melt it. label diapers A,B,C,D and E. Hand guests a piece of paper and a pencil or pen, guests must try to figure out what candy bar is in each diaper, at the end of the game the person with the most correct answers wins a candy bar. (Alternitively you may also use baby food)


Measure Mom's Tummy - Get some string and have everyone cut off a piece long enough that they think will cover the mom to be's baby bump without being too small or too big, whoever is the closests wins!


Place The Baby On The Mommy: (Materials- Cutouts of a baby with tape and blindfold). Blindfold each participant and then give them a paper baby (with their name on the back of it) to then approach the mom and place the baby as close to the tummy as possible. The one who gets closest to placing the paper baby on the pregnant tummy wins.



So theres 3 games that take a little time and an on going game :)

Also we'll be doing this one too: 
As guests arrive ask them if would like to put spare change or loose bills into the baby's piggy bank (this can be a big baby bottle bank or a piggy bank that is clear and big enough to add dollar bills to) Right before the mother to be opens gifts ask one more time if everyone has had a chance to do so, then have everyone guess the amount that is in the baby bottle, the person who is closest to the correct answer wins a prize!


Last time we played one called winner takes all, pretty much the same as the piggy bank thing only the idea is to make the guests think the winner gets the money (though many people were saying "shouldn't she get the money?" but anyway its really funny because the winner actually gets a bottle of All brand laundry detergent :lol: 

Last time we also did this game called the price is right, my mom had a bunch of little products (wipes, a bottle, pacifiers, bottle brush ect) there was like 10 items and people had to guess the total of all the products and the person closest won. Was rather fun

Hope that gives you some ideas lol

I only ever got stretch marks on my hips with my son, but I already had some there from puberty so it didn't really bother me much. I did get two needle thin very small ones on my left side but you can't really tell they are there and they don't look like stretch marks at all. This time around no new ones, (atleast not yet) just the same ones getting a little red again.

I gained about 35 lbs with my son and lost it all pretty instantly, by the time I returned to my dr I only had 8 of those lbs left and those came off in about another month or so.


----------



## Jac.

Thanks for the ideas! My shower is in 3 weeks and I don't think my mom has prepared much in the way of games so I want to get some ideas for her. I've heard of the nesting game only you use clothes pins and if someone says "baby" for example someone can come up and steal your pin...whoever has the most in the end is the winner...and the candy poo game,...I'd kick butt at that one.


----------



## tmmommy07

We did a game where we gave everyone a clothes pin as they arrived. If they said the word "baby" and get caught, the person that caught them gets to take their pin. The person with the most pins at the end wins a prize. You can use safety pins also. We usually use clothes pins because when we decorate we don't buy very many decorations...we string cloth clothes line around and use clothes pins to hang baby clothes on them (we use a lot of onesies and sleepers because you can get them fairly cheap with some more expensive cutsie outfits too). That way your decorations can actually be used by mom for the baby after the party!

We also make a diaper cake and pin items around it. For the game we tell people to study it hard but no note taking and later cover it up. We have them write down as many items as they can remember and the person with the most correct items wins...alternatively, or also, you could have people guess how many diapers are in the cake and the person closest wins. We usually do both games for the same cake.

We have also filled a baby bottle with small candies and the person with the closest guess wins the bottle and candies. Note: keep a ziplock bag on hand to empty it or use a super cheap bottle. We usually just use a cheap bottle that way it still stays cute for them to take home.

We've also done word searches or find the hidden pictures within the picture. You can find those online to print for free. We also have done a word scramble. You can find them online also where you can use any words you want and it scrambles them for you. All of these should definitely be timed so you can avoid too many ties.

Side note: have a few extra prizes on hand in case there are ties! And since you have a few extra, you could put a few stickers on the bottom of a few plates and if you have no ties you could use the extra prizes that way. We usually eat food first then games then cake so I would recommend putting them on the cake plates.

I've got a bunch more but there are a few...we have a VERY large family so we've done lots of showers.


----------



## Jac.

Thank you both! I'm going to go google now and see if I can get more ideas, since I won't be picking the games I want to give my mom a good selection so I still feel "surprised" My sister was supposed to help, but she has one of those weird husbands who randomly calls off all contact with our family whenever he feels we deserve it and she's not talking to us right now. It makes me REALLY upset. She's my big sister and it's my first baby...On top of that, she has two little boys that I love and I haven't seen in two months because of all this. My sister should be having fun and experiencing this with my mom and I. I guess there is more to it than just a crazy husband. She seems to conform to his every view and take on his thoughts as her own rather than having a brain for herself. He's just mad! He randomly calls my mom up and starts yelling at her about stealing stuff he gave to her to store for the kids and calls her an "F-ing C***" SERIOUSLY! and then makes some idle threat, and this is not the first time...but long story short the police were phoned and now my sister is upset with us (I don't blame her, I'd be mad if she or my mom phoned the police on my husband, too) but her husband actually deserves it. We're not the first people to phone the police...she's even phoned herself! Anyhow, it's just a big mess and it makes me so sad to think about it. I wish he would just leave and it would just be her and the kids....

Sorry for that random and totally off topic rant...I just started thinking about the shower and how it was supposed to be my mom and sister but now it's me helping my mom plan my shower...and tomorrow is the RSVP by date....and we have about 7 out of 50 people who have actually replied...sigh...I seriously hope people show up. I had one out of 4 of my bridesmaids come to my wedding shower, and two of those bridesmaids already can't attend my baby shower. Ugh.


----------



## SJDsMommy

yeah we did the clothes pin one at my first baby shower, I wanted a similar game but didn't want to repeat the same one so thats why we are doing the egg one this time :) 

The only game we are repeating is the measure the belly thing, thats just too classic to pass up lol I wish I had kept the winning strong from last time to compare it with this time!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I find that pretty much no one ever RSVPs even if you do have a date to do it by =/ I have to get my formal invites out this week, my shower is on the 1st of september but I did make a facebook event. So far only 5 people have said they are coming, 4 maybes and 3 declined (though 2 of the 3 are out of state and I expected it anyway, just wanted to let them know) theres still 48 people who have yet to say either way :dohh: so annoying. 

One friend that said she is coming told me she already got some stuff for the baby haha she seems excited but thats probably because its the first saturday party she'll be going to since she just recently got saturdays off of work. She's pregnant too (with her 2nd girl) and due in november so she's having a diaper party at the end of september.

I'm pretty much planning my own shower too, since my mom and dad are suddenly moving in september =/ glad my mom does plan to help a little though. She got some banners at the dollar store yesterday and wants to get some table cloths and plates and all that this next friday. I need to call and reserve our ramada tomorrow too.

Excited though I put another baby monitor on my registry we still use my son's and I plan to use it until he sleeps through the night consistently, he still wakes up once or twice but goes right back to sleep usually if I bring him back to my bed or go lay down with him in his room. I just don't know if we will still be using his by the time the baby is ready to be moved into her own room. Plus his is starting to wear out a bit, can still hear fine but it gets more static lately. Anyway my grandma said they would buy that for us, I just have to show her which one it is. 


I can't believe its only 9:15 am here =/ I can't say its really gone by slow but definitely not fast enough lol (too anxious for tomorrow) need to find ways to keep myself busy. If it wasn't so hot and humid out right now I would take my son to the park but I like to bring him in the early morning that way not so many people are there and its not too hot. We're usually there around 7 and gone by 8 lol. All I have to keep me busy is some dishes in the sink and some invites that need addressed but I will probably be doing that when my son goes down for his nap. I did run down to the grocery store but only spent about a half hour there, didn't really get much of anything just a couple things for today mostly. Hm.. Must keep busy! Don't really have much spare money to go anywhere right now.


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah I never got any rsvp's for my showers (I had 2 because my family is further away than hubby's family and heaven forbid anyone meet in the middle). But I had a ton of people show up to both.

Well, on top of the leg cramps in my left leg that tore my muscle (which I had another yesterday that made the tear worse), my right leg is now going numb sporratically. Wouldn't be so bad if I could get the numbness to be in the same leg as the cramps so they don't hurt so bad! Lol :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh man that sucks! =/ I just have horrible back pain =/


----------



## SJDsMommy

So much for going to bed early.. I threw some laundry in the washer and went to give my son a bath, after getting him dry and dressed I went to get a drink and I noticed there was 2-3 inches of water covering the entire kitchen. We are in an upstairs apartment so I didnt want to just leave it, I knew the maintinence guy would be a while and I didnt want to flood our neighbors so I mopped it all up with a towel, maintinence called back about 25 minutes later, by which point I had just gotten all thw water picked up and said it would be another 30-40 minutes until they get here because they are off property right now. Not what I was expecting my night to be like.


----------



## Jac.

That's awful! I hope they got it all cleaned up!!

I got some RSVP's and it looks like I have a total of 7 people coming. Wow. One of out my handful of "good" friends is coming to my shower. I had the same issue with my wedding shower! It's embarrassing...I think I'm starting to get a complex! Maybe I'm a ridiculously nasty person and I haven't realized it yet. Why aren't people coming! I think I will just tell my mom to cancel, maybe she"ll move it, but we did that with my wedding shower too and still no one came. 

On a nicer note, I'm 30 weeks today and it's my birthday. Birthdays are not nearly as fun as when you're young.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well happy birthday :) hopefully you have a better turn out this time around!

Just got back from the dr, baby is great, she went from the 19th percentile to the 50th size wise so is now back on track. Which is likely why I gained that 9 lbs over the course of 4 weeks last time. They estimated her to be 2 lbs 15 ounces so far, still doesn't have too much hair though =( but perfectly healthy :) heart rate was a whopping 180! Fundal height was half a week ahead so right on track pretty much with that too. As for me it seems I have actually lost a lb rather than gaining anything! Happy with that though, dr isn't concerned at all. My blood pressure is looking very good too, very happy with that considering last time it was super high. Everything came back normal and I go back in 2 weeks. Baby is still transverse though but she is infact laying the opposite direction now (head on the left instead of the right where it has been for the longest time) Dr said she won't worry about it until 36 weeks. Think I might start doing some spinning babies techniques though..

Anyway here's a picture of my little girly :)
https://i50.tinypic.com/s5e1bm.jpg


----------



## tmmommy07

Jac. - I'd start getting a complex too but most of my invites are to family. If they don't show up, I usually give them tons of grief!

SJD's - What a lovely pic! Congrats on her growth!

AFM - I'm starting to get aggrivated with my and my husband's family. My sister said she would throw me a shower but has yet to do anything! Every time I ask her about it she just says, "Oh, I better get working on it." My mom won't do one because she says she lives too far away. She only lives an hour away and that's not too far for me to drive with my son when she wants me to work for her every single weekend during tax season! Then, my mother in law is so busy worrying about my brother in laws wedding to even remember she's having another grandchild. Wouldn't be so bad but for the girl he is marrying, it's her 3rd wedding so she doesn't really even care about the ceremony...it's mostly just to appease my MIL. I told my husband maybe we will just have a cookout or something after she is here. With my family, if I don't have invitations out to them at least 4 weeks in advance then most of them don't show - they all have lives and school aged children too so it's understandable!

Also, I know it's all been very lengthy but I have to tell another thing that happened. I found a wallet on my street right in front of my house on Saturday night. We live on a dead end street and only 2 houses are occupied. I opened it and there was $140 in it, plus credit cards, ID's for work, drivers license...well, I took it across our small town to the address on the license. I knocked on the door and asked if the gentleman lived there. I explained that I was taking my dog out for one last walk of the evening and found his wallet on our street. The girl rudely snatched it out of my hand and slammed the door in my face! I was fuming because I did the right thing as my dad had always taught me - do unto others as you wish done unto you. Well, the girl didn't even say thank you! That's the part I was mad about - two small words can make such a difference! I told my husband it's a good thing the kids right around our corner on the next road didn't find it or he would've been out $140 plus his credit cards.

Sorry so lengthy, think I needed to vent. Not that I was mad but it was just there!


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, and I forgot, YAY - we got our chickens again yesterday! My son was so excited!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats horrible! how rude of her I would be mad too. I would have knocked again and told her the least she could do was say thankyou.


----------



## tmmommy07

I just can't catch a break! My sister just told me that she's going to a craft show the 8th and 9th of September which was when she was planning on doing the shower. She casually said, "oh well, we'll just have to do something after she gets here if we end up doing anything at all." Arg! I've been putting off buying too much because I though I was having a shower! I was figuring we'd pretty much ask for clothes but I guess she'll look fine in blue with the exception of a few things! Good thing we saved everything of my sons.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh that is messed up! Do you have anyone else that would be willing to throw one for you? a friend or something? If nothing else have your hubby do it and act like its a surprise for you :haha:


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm sure I'll just do a barbeque after she's here. It's been so hot here that it should be ok by then. Usually October is still very decent weather in Indiana.


----------



## SJDsMommy

yeah Its still pretty warm here in October too. My mom just clued me in on a very stupid mistake I made.. I forgot to put the time on my invites =/ good thing I havent mailed them yet! I feel so dumb lol. But now I have to go through and open all the ones I have addressed and write the time on them.. I am so dumb lol


----------



## Jac.

I would have thanked you for returning the wallet...Maybe she thought you stole it or perhaps she was mad at him for losing it and you got the brunt of her anger. Anyways...Some people are mean...I now have at least 10 people coming, so that's not to horrible I suppose, though most of them are my mom's friends! haha. Anyways, It's so exciting that we're all having little girls! Do you guys have your names? I've got NOTHING...I will wait and see until she gets here.


----------



## mrswichman

Hey Hey...Little man over here haha... :D

I feel like I kinda blew up...
First one is 26 weeks Second is today
 



Attached Files:







26w 1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









27w 3d 1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol alot of the people that will be coming to mine are my moms work friends. It was akward at my son's baby shower because I really didn't know any of them but then my mom took me along to some of their kids parties and they came to my son's birthday party so I've gotten to know some of them, it wont be as awkward this time lol.

mrswichman, every one is blowing up, we're having babies! lol I don't think thats a dramatic change :) Remember a growing bump = a growing baby :) 

Jac- My baby's name will be Emery Bay 

With my son we were thinking Alessa for a girl (pronounced uh-less-uh) Its the italian version of Alexa :) (middle name would have been Belle)

Other girl names I like are:

Alyssa
Sierra
Brooklyn
Maci
Capri
Jossilyn
Lyra (can be pronounced as either leer-uh, which is how I would say it, or Lie-ruh)
Ellie
Makynlee
Hallie (Thats like Cali (like short for california) but with an h of course, not haylee lol)
Callie (I like that too :) )
Claire
Chloe
Celia (or Cecelia if you like that better)
Jerica
Jessa
Evelyn 
Serena


Eh I can go on and on lol but theres a few =P


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah, I talked to my neighbor and it turns out he knows the guy. The girl that answered is a very bitter and nasty woman. He said that everyone calls her TED in their family - TED stands for "The Egg Donor". He said the reason the guy will never marry her is because she's ALWAYS nasty and hateful. Makes me feel a little better that at least I did the right thing and I'm just sure that he appreciated it.

Also, I went to the bank to cash a check yesterday and they gave me too much money! I got all the way across town to my son's daycare and had to drag my son all the way back to the bank. You know, maybe if I wasn't so honest I wouldn't be broke all the time! But, I know karma would come back around if I wasn't honest so I will stick to my good natured ways! Oh, I was just thinking, maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket!:haha:

As for a name, we are probably going with Libby Sue. It was either that or Charlotte Sue and call her Lottie, which I still really like so maybe we will wait and see when she gets here.


----------



## mrswichman

aww to me it is...lol


----------



## BoBo14

HI Ladies
I havent posted here before ( i dont think) but just wondered if any of you are experiencing shortness of breath, particularly when lying down? Im not sure if it is related to my high blood pressure or the stage we are at?? I cant remember experiencing this with my little boy. BTW I love the name Libby Sue :)


----------



## tmmommy07

BoBo14 said:


> HI Ladies
> I havent posted here before ( i dont think) but just wondered if any of you are experiencing shortness of breath, particularly when lying down? Im not sure if it is related to my high blood pressure or the stage we are at?? I cant remember experiencing this with my little boy. BTW I love the name Libby Sue :)

First, welcome! I've been getting shortness of breath all the time. But, I'd be sure to mention it to your doctor too!

My son says his sister's name is Wibby Zoo Beach...which is a drastic improvement actually. He was saying it was Wibby Z B*tch - innocently, of course! Our last name is Veach so it's getting better for him!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I did at the beginning of pregnancy real bad but not too bad now a days for whatever reason


----------



## mrswichman

I get the shortness of breathe pretty much alot...I was talking to my mom the other day and she said could be because My LO is sitting high and blocking the 
diaphragm a little...Idk but my LO has been right under my ribs for a week or so now...


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I got a little ticked off yesterday. My hubby and I went to visit his grandmother, well step grandma I guess (and of course the one here not not out of state) since she hadn't seen our son for a couple months. She's a nice lady and all, offered to take us out to lunch. My son was a little tired, he didn't get all his nap out I guess but he has never ever had a problem at a restaurant until now. Well yesterday I guess his tiredness just got the better of him and he was upset because we kept telling him no to the soda (we do occasionally give him a little but of course we don't want him to have too much) but he didnt want his juice either. He usually gets over that kind of thing real quick but as I said he was rather tired so he just got madder and madder. My husband just covered his mouth and let him scream :growlmad: , I said one of us should take him outside and let him calm down. It was a good 10 minutes of him still screaming (with my husbands hand over his mouth) until he finally let me have him, he calmed down as soon as I stood with up him, we were pretty much in the corner, only one empty booth behind us so I kind of stood over there and held him for a minute while he was getting tired resting on my shoulder. He was fine, calmed down instantly but then grandma had to go and say I shouldn't be doing that because its only giving him what he wants blah blah blah. Kept repeating it over and over and eventually she took him from me to which he resumed screaming. 

Part of me was thinking "who the hell are you to tell me how to parent my child?" I didn't say that of course but he was tired and he is getting his bottom molars and at least one of his top canines so I know he's not exactly feeling the best. 

The other half of me was thinking sure its one thing to ignore temper tantrums at home but I know if it was someone elses kid I sure as hell would not want to be listening to their kid screaming and them doing nothing about it while I am trying to enjoy my lunch with family/friends. I think its rude to just let the kid scream like that in a public place. I did tell her this bit and all she said was they can deal with it. He continued to scream for another 10 minutes or so until the food got to us and he calmed down for a fry. Not only was it annoying that I couldn't just calm him down but it was also kind of embarrassing getting looks from all those people, and while I generally would think its none of their business I know I wouldn't want to be listening to it either.


She's a nice lady and all but taking my kid from me and basically telling me I am not parenting him right in that situation is way out of line and rather disrespectful. Had this been my grandmother (or any of my relatives for that matter) and not my hubbys I would have taken him right back from her and told her off.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds like a not so fun lunch. I would have taken him from the situation to distract and calm him as well. No one else in that restaurant deserves to have to listen to that as they didn't chose to have kids. It was wrong of her to do that and truly you are lucky that the restaurant staff didn't come over and ask you to leave or temporarily take him outside. As for getting his way, no getting his way would have been giving him soda. What was your hubbys reaction to all this intervention?

OB I got my glucose challenge results and it was fine. Baby is great, measuring dead on and I've gained 10 total lbs this pregnancy do far. Feeling awesome as I got the go ahead for Zantac so I am heartburn free tonight :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

He didnt really have a reaction I told him how I felt afterward and he pretty much said oh well its over with now. I felt bad for the people around us though. 

glad your test went well. 10 lbs is practically nothing at this point lol your dr isnt concerned?


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, we figured out why I'm so tired all the time...I have a low blood count. Not low enough to need blood yet but low enough to make me tired. Also, my blood sugar was at the high end of normal so they may redo that test. Also, lost 6 lbs, so they aren't happy about that either (especially since I've been gaining at slow steady rate). Being overweight already I didn't see a problem with it but they said since I was gaining normally and now I'm not gaining and actually losing that's why it's a big deal. I *will *have to have another ultrasound at 36 weeks. They were unsure at first if they were going to do another, but with everything combined they want to do it just to make sure that "girl visitor" (as my husband calls her) is doing well still.

So, all in all, not a bad visit to the doctor! :thumbup: Well, I don't think so at least. It could always be much worse! Oh, and she's definitely head down still and my doctor said my joints are loosening even more. I have loose joints to begin with but they are getting worse. I could feel him actually spreading my pelvis by pushing my hips back while laying down.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Eeek what an awkward feeling that must be! Hope they get things sorted out for you :)

My brother his girlfriend and their kids and my parents all came over yesterday to go swimming and we ended up having a last minute bbq lol was way more people than I was expecting over for dinner lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yikes tmmommy! Hope they get things sorted okay for you. What would cause the low blood levels as I know generally we produce more during pregnancy do we can supply baby and us. Hope you feel okay.

Sjd's- BBQ sounds fun, but exhausting especially when you end up hosting it.

Today is flippin I sanely hot and humid. We went outside from. 9:30-10:30 this morning playing in the yard. It was already over 30 c and climbing. Ugh, I can't handle the heat now, wanted to climb in the baby pool with him. Prob don't fit though, lol. Doc is not concerned. I was sick in the beginning and according to things 18-25 lbs would be a normal gain for me cause I wasn't really tiny in the beginning. When you are smaller you have room to gain more.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad they're keeping an eye on things.

I've only been weighed twice my entire pregnancy so far and they were both at the beginning lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs.B. said:


> Glad they're keeping an eye on things.
> 
> I've only been weighed twice my entire pregnancy so far and they were both at the beginning lol

That's odd, it's normally a standard for your visits. Weight and pee in a cup, then measure fundal height, listen to heartbeat, chat with doc about any concerns etc.

I'm getting out of breath lately too. It's normal, IUD nasal passages are smaller and the increased blood, shifted organs, you need more oxygen supply. I'm wiped out pretty quickly now too. Chasing my crazy little man around is a trip! He climbs all over me and bounces on my belly like I'm his horsey, poor gal in there, she takes it in stride and just kicks back at times :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful42nd said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Glad they're keeping an eye on things.
> 
> I've only been weighed twice my entire pregnancy so far and they were both at the beginning lol
> 
> That's odd, it's normally a standard for your visits. Weight and pee in a cup, then measure fundal height, listen to heartbeat, chat with doc about any concerns etc.
> 
> I'm getting out of breath lately too. It's normal, IUD nasal passages are smaller and the increased blood, shifted organs, you need more oxygen supply. I'm wiped out pretty quickly now too. Chasing my crazy little man around is a trip! He climbs all over me and bounces on my belly like I'm his horsey, poor gal in there, she takes it in stride and just kicks back at times :)Click to expand...

I get urine test, BP check, Fundal height, baby position, listen to heartbeat, chat. :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oops forgot BP check, that too :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I wonder why they don't weight here, I thought it was odd but then people in the same docs have said was the same for them :shrug: 

I am expecting to get weighed at my hospital appointment on Tuesday, but will wait and see :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

hmm yeah here you go give your urine sample when you check in then the nurse weighs you, checks blood pressure, checks heart beat if you didn't have an ultrasound that visit then asks if you have any questions or concerns. Then the dr comes in and does her thing, checks for fundal height asks if you have any questions or anything talks about what to expect next visit if its going to be any different and tells you when to come back lol.


Hopeful42nd- yeah it was a little hectic lol we planned on going here first to swim but then my brothers girl friend suggested we go over there to the pool near them since they have a little kiddy section of the pool but when we got there we found out they are only open on the weekends now since its "post season" so we came back here lol then after a while my brother was like we should bbq sometime and my mom was all for it shes like lets do it, right now lol so she gave them some money and him and his girl friend left the kids with us and went to get some steak and stuff. We already had charcoal here. Wasn't too bad we had some paper plates so didn't really use too much dishes, mostly forks and knives. We had a pie here too so we ate that for dessert lol. Only thing is we live in an 800 sq ft apartment so with all those people, 3 being toddlers, it was kind of crowded and noisy. Especially with the movie they had put on, our tv is pretty loud as it is, the movie was extremely loud and they turned the volume like 3/4 of the way up. After a while I told my hubby to turn it down because we have neighbors. They all left a little after 8. I cleaned up and got the kid ready for bed and he passed right out too lol he played hard :) 

Finally got my invites for the baby shower fixed and mailed out yesterday, just have about 2 more people I need to get addresses for so I can send theirs. My mom and I are going shopping today to start getting some things for the party. She got 2 banners already so I think today we will get some plates and table cloths and plastic wear and all that, maybe a couple prizes for the games we are going to play. I need to make a list of all the stuff we have to get! Food items will probably be the last we get.


----------



## tmmommy07

They told me to eat more beef. The protein should help build my blood levels up. I'm sure it's gone down because this pregnancy I've been craving more seafood and chicken than beef so I really haven't eaten much.

SJDsMommy - when is your baby shower? Are you having it in August or in September? Or I guess if you like to live in the moment...October? lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Our baby shower is set for September 1st :) Not sure when my brother's girl friend is having hers but she knows it cant be that date lol I guess her mom is thinking of doing something with her family so we might just have a small party here for her friends and our side of the family if they end up doing something for her too. She said we can come along but they all live way the heck out there and it would be easier to just do it all at her and my brothers place or have 2 separate partys rather than having us all go out there I think my mom was going to call her mom and see whats going on with all that because last I heard they have no real plans so far and they are running out of time if they plan to have one before the baby comes (they are due like 9 days later than I am).


----------



## tmmommy07

With my son, we had 2 showers. It was so much easier since most of my family lives about and hour away and most of hubby's family lives within about 15 minutes. Heaven forbid anyone meet in the middle...but hey, it worked out really well. I have a VERY large family (after all, I'm 1 of 10!) and hubby has a somewhat large family (lots of close cousins and such) so it was more managable for me to have 2. Even then, I was opening presents forever! It took 3 tightly packed loads in the back of my Dodge Ram to get it all home from one of the showers and about 2 tightly packed loads from the other one.


----------



## SJDsMommy

holy crap! lucky! lol we managed to fit everything in the back of my dads xterra with my son, we only got like 2 things we registered for and 2 boxes of diapers and the rest were all clothes and blankets mostly. 

Hoping for a good turn out this time too :) I know we wont get everything we need but everything helps for sure.


----------



## tmmommy07

Holy crap is right! The crib and changing table were the only things we had second hand. We were given so much stuff! I got like 8 laundry baskets full of clothes and necessities like shampoo, lotion, wipes, diaper rash cream, and the list goes on! We pretty much just bought formula and diapers the first 9 months. I still have lotion, shampoo, diaper rash cream, and powder from his shower left. And he's going to be 5 on Tuesday this week! Oh, and I'm pretty sure I'll have enough stuff for this one of those items!

That's partly why I was hoping someone would have a shower this time so I know I won't have to buy clothes! It's still not 100% a no on having one but it doesn't look real good right now. Especially after the email I got from my MIL on Tuesday this week. She pretty much blew me off saying my brother in law and his fiance and their upcoming wedding is more important than us and she's not worried about us because, "Libby can just wear Tommy's old clothes. Girls look ok in blue." Which I agree but my husband says his daughter will not dress like a boy because girls are supposed to be all cute pretty in pink and purple. Which is so sweet of him because he's not usually one to care about what people wear.

I digress! I've actually been very lucky when it comes to having baby items since we have such large families! I'm actually going to use my niece's crib this time so we are planning on repurposing my sons crib. I'm going to make 2 benches out of it and use the spring bottom to make something my sister can use to hang her stuff on for craft shows.


----------



## Jac.

My midwives make you check your weight and then you pee in a cup and put a little tester thing in to check glucose and protein levels, then all the other stuff. I think it's strange that you don't get weighed, too...but it's probably nicer because one of the midwives was concerned when i gained 13lbs in 6 weeks and the other one said she thought I needed the weight gain because if I didn't have a bump I wouldn't even look pregnant, so not having to have your weight tracked would be kind of nice because it stresses me out!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

She shouldnt have to wear boy clothes :( hope someone throws you a shower :) we got some table cloths, plastic wear, and plates as well as some stuff for games. Didnt get everything but its a start!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm excited to have a party once baby gets here. I'm just trying to think of a polite way to ask people to not show up if they so much have a tickle in their throat, I don't need an ill newborn and toddler out of the deal.


----------



## SJDsMommy

make sure to keep plenty of sanitizer on hand too!

My mom wants me to make a list of all the stuff we still need to get..and wants me to separate things by games too. She's going to get all the drinks and cupcakes and prizes (which will mostly be from the dollar store) and whatever is left for the games. And I guess we are getting burgers, hot dogs, buns and condiments I guess..and probably the chips too. I think we got the expensive bit..lol I wanted to make up some cake pops but my mom is like dead set on cupcakes for whatever reason and she wants to buy them.. I think it would be much cheaper to just do the cake pops but whatever..

She also saw this swing at walmart that we both really liked and wants to buy it as our baby shower present because the one we have now is super low to the ground and my son likes to climb in it, she's afraid he will climb in it while the baby is in it. I like the one we were looking at, its cute and girly too :) I think its actually part of the same series as the travel system I wanted to get.. (didn't get the travel system, really only wanted the carseat not the stroller but they dont sell them separately). Then she said I can give the old swing back to my brother and his girlfriend (they were borrowing it for a while). But they have a 1 yr old and a 2 yr old too so I would think they may have the same issue lol I told her that and shes like well maybe I'll get them a swing too lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh! sorry in advance for the rant but I am very annoyed right now!

I made a list of things we still need to get and prize ideas and all that like my mom asked me to do, and I called her to tell her what I had in mind for the prize ideas so far and of course she shoots my ideas down -_- I was trying to customize the prizes to the games (like candy bars for that candy poo game and peeps for the egg nesting game, which she changed to the bracelet game with pacifiers) and of course my ideas are no good in her mind especially because its still going to be hot out and she doesn't want chocolate because it will melt (even though I said I can put it in a lunchbox with an ice pack so it wont) she doesn't want peeps because those are for easter I didn't even bother giving her the ideas for the remaining 3 games. I straight up told her though this is a coed party, no one is going to want candles and bubble bath and picture frames (which is pretty much all she got last time, I feel bad for the guys that won!) My mother is such a control freak when it comes to stuff like this. I realize she is technically hosting this party even though it seems like I am doing most of the work but if she's going to have me help out, and especially because its a party for me and my baby she really needs to listen to what I want because this thing already seems a little unpleasant -_- I mean I am really excited for the party because I want to see everyone and of course excited to see what kind of gifts we get but other than that this seems a little dull.. but I guess the last one turned out ok.


Seriously though I mean we are having burgers and hot dogs.. I HATE them both but figured it was the cheapest option so didn't protest that one. Last time we had subs, we got some of those big 3 foot ones and cut them so there was enough for everyone, I'd much rather do that again, or heck even pizza =/

She wants to get soda in cans, I think cups and 2 liters would actually be cheaper but try telling her that -_- She also wants to get capri sun for the kids.. I just wanted to keep it simple with some pink lemonade (pink because its girly) or something in a punch dispenser :dohh:

Pretty sure I already mentioned this one but I was planning on doing cake pops and she is dead set on buying cupcakes.


I know I'm making a big deal out of little issues but I don't know why I even bother giving my opinion on what I want -_- I really need to find some way to tell her this without pissing her off. I want to enjoy this party best I can but right now I am just annoyed!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think you should just sit back and relax and let this happen for you. That's what a shower is, a gathering planned by someone for you. You dont need to control it and stress over it. Your only supposed to show up, eat and open presents, enjoy yourself ya know :) it sounds like you want to throw yourself a party, if that's the case do something after baby comes, with all your own touches and ideas come to life. Just give the list of ppl you'd like there and leave it be. It sounds like she has things under control.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I know that last post sounded rather immature but the thing is she keeps asking me what I want then shooting down all my ideas =/ I appreciate her doing this for me and don't mind helping out with the cost a little but to flat out throw it myself would just be tacky in my opinion and I don't want to do a party after the baby is here but she wanted me to help plan this out, which is kind of why I would like my ideas to be included however she is pretty much using my plans as a foundation for her own ideas =/ Whats the point in me helping if I can't do some of the things the way I want to too?

She'll ask me what I have in mind for something then kind of change it up a little and if I tell her I like the other way better she pretty much says too bad (not in those words of course) but if I ask her what she has in mind for something (before she asks me about it) she doesn't seem to have a clue yet half the time. I just feel like if she's going to put down all my ideas she shouldn't be asking me what I want in the first place.

I mean yeah she is technically the host so she should be doing the planning and honestly if she just did things her way without asking me what I want I'd probably enjoy it better but this is a party for me and my baby, not for her and because she's asking for my opinions on what I want then not even using most of those ideas (atleast not the way I suggested them) I feel like she's in a way throwing a party for herself rather than me (even if I am the one getting presents)

I wish I could just relax =/ but I like having things planned out rather than scrambling up to do things last minute and I just kind of want to tell her if she doesn't really want my opinion then she needs to stop asking me.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I understand, I am worried about mine, my friends haven't even heard anything yet :( leaving it too late for my liking


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> I understand, I am worried about mine, my friends haven't even heard anything yet :( leaving it too late for my liking


When is yours?

I got put in charge of making and sending out my own invites so I made sure to send them out in plenty of time. I would have offered to do it anyway because if my mom had done that bit they would be going out only like a week or 2 before and most people I know want more of a notice than that lol.. Though I did want to put on them to bring a registry item for a chance to win a prize, my mom thought that was tacky :shrug: I see that kind of thing on baby shower invites a lot (usually for diapers though but same general idea). 

I'm more worried about are we going to be ready when the day comes. My dad decided to move when their lease is up in mid september so my parents are kind of saving for moving costs and deposits so thats mainly why I am helping with the costs, that and I don't want my mom to spend all her money on it. I'm glad my mom can still pitch in though because at first she was making it sound like she wasn't going to be able to do much and because we already started telling people about it I didn't want to just cancel you know? 

I'll be glad when we've got everything taken care of lol still have a bunch of things we need to get.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

When she shuts down you next option you give, why don't you say flat out, 'hey why ask for someone's opinion when you don't even want it?' I know it's hard when it's your mom but it might be better so you won't feel bitter in the long run. Was it supposed to be your thing and she hijacked it or what? I just relaxed and let my two showers happen on their own. I was just told when and where to show :) it was nice actually to not have to worry about a thing.


----------



## Mrs.B.

No idea. My sister won't tell me a date, she wants me to be surprised on the day! I don't do surprise lol. I'm a control freak! Haha


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well I guess you better not make any plans until it happens haha.

Just went to walmart to grab a few groceries and I scored a deal on hot dogs! was like $3.65 for a package of 20 so I grabbed 2 :) that takes care of the hot dogs, one less thing to worry about later!

And yeah I think I am going to have to talk to my mom about this, I don't want to keep being annoyed over something thats supposed to be fun.


----------



## SJDsMommy

On a positive note I am 30 weeks along today! can't believe how fast this is going by!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just said we'll if I'm busy tough lol. Haha.

Happy 30 weeks!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You ladies will be just fine :) I understand...when I do parties I'm a control freak too. My DH's mom was going to come for BBQ tomorrow but since it's raini g today we decided to move our big family day plans to tomorrow, so we asked her to come by today. She said okay but refused to give a time again. Even when DH said 'okay so when cause we may be out running errands or busy or something', she just responded with 'oh if your not there oh well'. I really hate that, cause guaranteed she is going to show up during little mans nap. We are on day 2 of new napping schedule, one longer after lunch nap. It's going okay but if she shows, my DH said he will go to the door and say 'sorry but he's napping'. Lol, she could avoid all of this just by us working out a time, but no, she is the most stubborn woman!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I should add that before when she showed up during his naps I felt bad so I'd let her in, then sure enough she'd get up and go to 'sneak a little peak is all' specifically when I ask her not to. Well guess who woke up every time? So now we have changed things and asked her to call first please, do not just show up. She hates that and fights it tooth and nail.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha my family has a habit of calling me when I am putting my son down to bed at night. I don't know why they call so late but its usually my mom, they all know after 8 (usually 8:30 ish) my son is going to be in bed soon lol. I've been there with the nap thing too though, my son always gets woken up if we have company too. Actually a couple weeks ago my grandparents were coming over to return some pants my grandma was fixing for my hubby, I called them at about 12 to see when they were coming over or if they wanted me to go there instead and my grandmother said they would be leaving in a few minutes. Well my son usually takes a nap sometime around 11-1 so he was getting tired but I figured if they would be here soon I would keep him up for a little bit rather than having him get woken up mid nap. They didn't show up until about 5:30 or so :dohh: (of course by that time I had given up and let my son take his nap so he was awake by the time they got there) and they only stayed for like 10 minutes too, now thats a first lol.


----------



## tmmommy07

That's one thing I never had to worry about! My sister is the only person with an open invitation to show up whenever. If people don't call, they don't set foot in my house. It's always been a rule of mine. My sister had her baby 5 months before I had my son so she knows proper etiquette when it comes to not looking in baby's room during nap and such. That's the reason she's the only one with the open invitation!


----------



## SJDsMommy

We're all going to have to start telling people, if they wake the baby up they get to put them back to sleep lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I wish it worked that way, it's your mess, you clean it up. But I know my son too well, once he's woken up there is nada that gets him back to sleep. You have your one chance, if it gets screwed up, welcome to cranky land for the rest of the day.
So guess what, she showed 40 minutes into his nap. I told Kev he can answer and tell her as its his mom and she was supposed to call. So he went to the front, didn't see her, went to the side door, when he did she came back around and walked right in the front door with the storm door slamming behind her! So he told her she was supposed to call for this very reason and to come back in an hour. Mt don't heard the door crash and turned on his aquarium and was up watching it for 10 minutes before he wanted up. Surprise surprise....I hate being right.
Why she has to be so rude as not to do as we ask, (minimum a simple call before showing up) is beyond me. Now it's an hour and a half later, no sign of her and she won't answer her cell phone. So do we sit around and wait, or go do something? This sucks.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well if you tried to call her and told her to come back and she hasn't then I wouldn't wait, her loss, but thats just me.. I don't even walk through the door at my parents house unless they tell me to come in, I wait for them to answer the door. I don't live there so why walk right in? Thats kind of rude. She definitely should have called. Sounds like she thinks shes exempt to your rules or is privileged or something.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sigh.. Sorry to bring this back up but I just spoke with my mother again, I let her know that I got some hot dogs at the store today and her response was "they are the all beef ones right?" I told her no that they were the ones with turkey chicken and pork. She told me those are no good for grilling and that we need to get the beef ones because my brother and grand father only like the beef ones anyway. (And we need to cater to them why?) Theres grilling instructions right on the package and seriously who cares what kind of hot dog it is, they are getting free food! If they don't want that they can just eat a burger. I just told her if she wants the beef ones then she can buy them because the ones I got will work just fine and I am not buying anything different. Looks like I just wasted money though =/


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had my Consultant Obstetrician Appointment today and I still wasn't weighted :haha: Was shocked that when she measured me tho I she measured me at 35.5 weeks!! Eeek


----------



## Jac.

My shower is coming along finally.. we actually have people showing up! yay! I'm afraid my mother-in-law may be offended though, because she is throwing her own shower but still coming to my moms...well I invited her sisters and her mother-in-law (My husbands aunts and grandma) and whens he found out I invited her sisters she got all bent out of shape...she didn't know I invited her mother-in-law and they will both be there! yikes. Other than that, things are going well. I found some game ideas for my mom and her and her friend are taking care of the rest! Though she thought the shower was still a month away and I told her that it was in less than two weeks so she panicked a little. Anyways, one of my friends just had a baby girl this morning!! I can't wait to see photos. I'm excited to see how everyone's showers turn out and more so to see everyone's babies! I wonder who will have theirs first...


----------



## mrswichman

Mrs.B. said:


> Had my Consultant Obstetrician Appointment today and I still wasn't weighted :haha: Was shocked that when she measured me tho I she measured me at 35.5 weeks!! Eeek

Wow big baby?? Wonder what mine will be at


----------



## SJDsMommy

If I had to place bets on who goes first I would say most likely tmmommy, her due date is first out of every one here lol but you never know :) I can surely bet it wont be me haha.

Just got some great news though regarding my induction (on the hospitals part) I sent them an email as I have been told 2 different things, no elective inductions before 39 weeks and also was told 40. The hospital says the current policy is 39 weeks, my last induction was successful so I don't see any problems so as long as I am favorable and my dr gives the ok, (and I get the date I want) my baby should be here no later than the 12th of October :D Not worried about that either as I was already a half centimeter dilated at 37 weeks last time even though he was born late so 39 weeks shouldn't be too much of a problem. I can only hope all goes well!


This is the reply the hospital sent me: You should continue to discuss this issue with your physician regarding any medical reasons for an induction of labor. Our current guidelines are no elective inductions (no medical reasons) before 39 weeks and then only if your cervix is ready. Otherwise (unripe cervix) not before 40 weeks. 

I wonder if they freaked out at all when I sent my question in I meant to say I was hoping for 2 - 3 days before my due date but accidentally put 23 LOL definitely don't want to go THAT early 

I want to schedule for the 11th since they do inductions at night, plus that would mean the baby is born on a friday most likely which would be kind of convenient for us, not that convenience is the issue here lol

Though even if my induction date was the 10th that would be cool too because that would probably mean the baby's birth date is 10/11/12 

(was only an hour and 33 minutes away from having a 1/11/11 birth date with my son, dang it)! lol


----------



## tmmommy07

Hey, I'm hoping it's me too! I was late with my son and had to be induced though. I was dilated to 3 cm for the last 4 weeks of my pregnancy and even then I was induced at night and the following afternoon they had to use a foley ball to get me to induce further. Although, at 4:30pm they inserted the foley ball. At 5:30pm they checked me and the foley ball had fallen out and low and behold I was at 8 cm - so the foley ball did it's job! Then from 5:30pm to 6:30pm I went from 8cm to 10cm. My son was born at 7:15pm...would've been at 7pm but the doctor wasn't quite ready so they had me stop pushing for 15 minutes. So my son's birthday is 8/7/07 at 7:15pm - thought it would've been cooler though to have it at 7.


----------



## SJDsMommy

my son was late too, i didnt have a folley ball though. They were supposed to start my induction at 11 pm but they were busy and I had to wait a bit. They called back at 3 and we got there at 4, induction started about 4:30. I had the prostoglandins gel. They gave me that and had me lay down for an hour then I could get up for 45 minutes to walk or bounce or shower then I had to have another round. I had 3 rounds then got cervadil around noon, took a couple hours for it to really kick in but once it did my contractions literally did not stop. My son was born at 10:27 pm :)


I seriously cant wait for my dr appointments now lol. Have to wait till monday.


So did your placenta move up at all?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I broke down finally and bought baby girl some clothes. I've done so well holding back but I just couldn't resist as they were on clearence. I'll see if I can get a pic of them all to post :)

Just figured it out. I paid $66 for $144 worth of clothes :)
A couple items are for baby showers (my cousin and my best friend)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats awesome! I love clearance items :D I got my baby's halloween costume months ago LOL it was $3 at walmart, its a black cat costume. I didn't even know for sure she was a girl yet but I figured with 4 people pregnant in the family someone would make use of it at the least :)

So I am considering seeing a chiropractor soon. My mom recommended one thats having a special for 4 adjustments a month with no appointment necessary for only $49. Which is not bad at all! but she also works with a bunch of chiropractors all over the US setting up consultation appointments and what not, she said she may be able to get me an even better deal with the one she goes to. She gets hers free since she works for the guy but isn't sure what kind of deal she could get me lol but she said she will give him a call and find out. I figured it would be perfect to go in at 36, 37, 38 and 39 weeks and be all prepared for labor


----------



## Jac.

How far along were you all when you got your inductions? I'm hoping for all natural. Baby will come when she feels like it, but I think the doctors here won't let you go passed 42 weeks. I'm using a midwife though so I'm not really sure what their policy is? What was your reason for needing the induction? (if you don't mind me asking). I'm just curious...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well with my son my drs had my due date down as January 4th even though I KNEW when I had ovulated and that would have put it at january 7th, the ultrasound also said january 7th but the dr didnt think it was necessary to change it since was only 3 days.. My induction was scheduled for January 9th (they wanted to wait a couple days until I was 41 weeks but I convinced them to do it then) so I guess by THEIR calculation I was 40 weeks and 5 days. They scheduled my induction at 40 weeks, my blood pressure was high and it didn't appear I would be going on my own anyway.

I have a different dr this time due to the last one no longer accepting my insurance, If my dr agrees with the date I have in mind now I will be 3 days short of 40 weeks so baby will likely be 2 days early.

I will also be asking for a sweep at my 39 week appointment, and will probably be scheduling the induction at that time if the dr says I am favorable.


----------



## tmmommy07

When I had my induction, I went in on the 6th and had 2 rounds of cervadil that night and pitocin started the next morning. But, they kept trying to stretch my cervix manually but since it wasn't working they decided to use the foley ball the afternoon of the 7th.

I was a week overdue with my son that's why they induced me. But mine was a little different...our hospital was particularly busy that summer so when I went in for my appointment at 4:45pm and he asked if I wanted to be induced that night since they happened to have 2 open rooms left. He told me to be there at 6pm but I had to ask for an extra hour so I could pack my bag. He was floored that I hadn't packed ANYTHING!

I was actually induced because I wasn't making any progress and I had been having regular timable contractions at about 4 minutes apart for 3 weeks but couldn't make it past 3 cm. And keep in mind, I was still working full time through all of this! I actually had to leave work 30 minutes early for my doctor's appointment. Granted sometimes answering the phones was a bit difficult because I had problems talking through some of the contractions.

Kudos to you on the good deals!:thumbup:


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, I forgot, my placenta has moved up some. Not quite enough to be considered "free and clear" as my doctor put it. So, at 36 weeks, my doctor wants to redo the ultrasounds at St. Vincent's in Indianapolis...which wouldn't be so bad but my portion of the bill is about $750! We just got the bills from the first one...and that makes me sad! Everytime I think about it I want to go eat a bunch of cookies or something.

Speaking of cookies, my son and I are going to be making his birthday cookies tonight. He ended up falling asleep for a while last night so we didn't have time to do them then. It's our little thing that we bake any flavor cookies that he wants on his birthday. He's getting good at it too. I usually measure everything into bowls for him then tell him when to add what. He just turned 5 and he knows the difference between flour and sugar, he can crack eggs into a bowl by himself without getting any shells in it, and he knows how to work mommy's Kitchenaid stand mixer! He know all his cookie ingredients, I just tell him ok, add butter and he'll reach for it or add the flour mix...he's too smart sometimes!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I used to love making cookies with my grandpa when I was little lol he used to be a professional chef in the military then owned his own bakery afterward for a while.

Thats an expensive bill! =/ hope all goes well!


starting yesterday I've been getting small bouts of pressure for a couple seconds at a time by my pelvis (more toward the left than in the middle though) so I think this kid may be toying with the idea of getting into a head down position. (finally) Will have to wait until my appointment to see if the dr can tell yet. Considering getting a birthing ball too just to have around at home. Though I think my son would claim it as his toy lol.


----------



## tmmommy07

I had 2 different balls...my son took them over!

I absolutely LOVE to bake! I actually got accepted into a culinary school in Kentucky just before I met my husband...didn't go because I didn't want to leave him! I'm very good at it though! Last winter I sold almost 300 pumpkin rolls just by word of mouth! I had an offer to open a bakery by my old boss' ex-wife. She was his wife at the time and I still worked there too then. She has told me repeatedly since then that if I want to open a bakery to let me know any time and she will finance it. I've really considered it but it really is a LOT of work! My SIL does cake decorating too so she could do that for me...and my brother, her husband, really likes baking too and he's pretty good. Well, he's not as good as me, but he's good nonetheless, lol.

I've been cooking since I can remember though so I thought I'd start really early with my son. Since he was a newborn I'd put him on the counter with me and as he got older I'd give him utensils to play with and he's been getting better with the actual helping! I'm hoping he can cook for his future wife since I NEVER get a break because my husband can make cheeseburgers and that's about it unless it goes in a microwave and even then half the time he way overcooks it!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lmao! My hubby went on a grilling spree a couple months ago. He made burgers like twice a week. I hate burgers and wasnt too fond of dinner time when he was doing it lol.


----------



## tmmommy07

If my husband didn't hate going to the store, he would eat cheeseburgers for lunch and dinner every day! When we bought a side of beef, the first thing we ran out of was ground beef because that's all he ate all the time. Like I'd cook dinner and he'd eat hardly any then once I'd lay down for bed he'd go make a cheeseburger or two and tell me in the morning that it sounded better so he only ate a little so I wouldn't get mad...hahaha, yeah it pisses me off more that I was cooking for him just to let him waste it. So, I have to hide my beef when I buy it.


----------



## SJDsMommy

must be a guy thing haha


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh I almost forgot, hubby goes in this saturday to do his tests for the police department =D He's been slacking at running lately and hasn't gone (shame on him!) but hopefully he does well with both tests! I know he can do it but theres alot of competition expected to be there. Feel bad he has to do all this in the heat though! but I guess thats why they are starting bright and early. Check in is at 6:30 am and no one is allowed in after 7 so I guess they start the written portion at 7 then all who pass that move on to the fitness test. Can't wait to hear how he does.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hopefully he does well cause if not he only has himself to blame for slacking on training huh? I'm sure he'll ace the written as he seems like a good at paper test guy from you explanations.

I love baking and cooking as well. I'm constantly making something new and experimenting to create the best of the best of each recipe. It's fun getting to a point where everyone loves each and every thing you make. It's been harder since having one child and now being preggers too. I get so tired and can't stand as long as I used to. Also the carpel tunnel is hurting when mixing etc. I don't let my hubby in the kitchen to cook. He sucks at it and I'd much prefer to eat something yummy. I'm a kitchen control freak I guess. :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

yeah I think he will be ok with the written test. He did the practice test for it and said it seems like they are seriously testing your logic by giving you trick questions and a bunch of questions that seem like all the options might be a good idea but I think he will be ok.

I don't know why he just up and stopped running. He was going every other day or so but then he just stopped. I asked him if he was going to go running again before his test and he said probably not because he's not going to make any drastic improvements in a week.. well he may not need drastic but by not running at all I think he's only hurting his chances, he's going to be all stiff and sore when he comes home on saturday.


Seriously all this talk about baking is really making me want a pastry of some sort lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I made rice krispie treats this morning to cheer myself up. I'm pretty down since last night, as my hubby let the dog out the side door without checking and she came face to face with a skunk! She got sprayed in the face and front legs. Then he goes and let's her right back in the damn house saying 'I think she's fine, she didn't get sprayed'. Yeah, do you have a nose? Our entire house reaked like it and when you got near her she smelled like burnt rubber. I had to show him on the Internet that's what it's like and that it's worse if you don't deal with it immediately as it sets in. He was gonna just go to bed! What, and leave it for me to deal with today, I think not, considering it was his fault. I'm so careful about it as Ive had friends deal with it and vowed I wouldnt. He makes fun of me for turning on all lights and checking like crazy. Yeah, who's crazy now?
Anyways after last nights bathing she was better, so again today I did it twice more and only her left leg has a hint of the smell now. I think the house is better too but who knows, I may just be desensitized by now.


----------



## SJDsMommy

omg thats horrible =/ Hopefully he checks from now on!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

He better cause I am not doing this again. He can stay off work and figure out what to do with her. I was so wiped I just crashed on the couch for a half hour instead of making dinner. Oops, baby will wake soon. Hope he's in a waiting mood.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just posted this in 3rd tri but figured I would post here too. Not sure if the offer applies in canada or not but Target has new baby welcome kits for free! they have 2 huggies diapers, a small package of wipes, 2 breast milk storage bags 2 breast pads and some coupons :)


----------



## Jac.

Funny you were all talking about baking! I was going to bake yesterday and never got around to if because I woke up with a bit of a cold...so today even though I didn't feel the greatest I decided to bake. I made some oatmeal chocolate chip cookies (some with peanut butter) and I made some cream cheese brownies and a vegetable lasagna for dinner. First time I made a lasagna without meat and it was my best lasagna yet! Also, know how you all feel about the husband cooking. If mine cooks its perogies or macaroni...MAYBE spaghetti...While he was in school and I wasn't with him he lived on rice and sausage...YUCK...I would never put a sausage in my body. Anyhow, I've been quite lazy on dinners lately so I thought I should actually make something decent tonight.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I don't think we are being lazy, I think we just lack the energy as we have two draining and feeding off us! I know how you feel though,I'm mega frustrated I can't do more


----------



## SJDsMommy

I didn't do anything but a load of my sons laundry this morning :D yay for lazy days lol


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, I wish I could be lazy every now and then! I work a full time job, a part time job, do everything for my son, cook all meals, I'm the only one that cleans, and my son's birthday party is this Sunday so I've been busting my butt trying to get everything ready for that too! Then, in 2 weeks, I have to make cupcakes and cake pops for a wedding that I'm going to be officiating also...then the tractor show the next weekend...then hubby's birthday...what was I thinking trying to get pregnant! Oh, wait, I know, last time we got pregnant it took 9 months to conceive...this time, dtd 1 time and I'm knocked up - like wam bam, thank you mam! Even my doctor was impressed!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds like you have your hands full. :wacko:
So I got up early and we made whole wheat zucchini pancakes for breakfast. Only way to get veg in my boy is hide it in baking off spaghetti sauce or macaroni cheese sauce


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wow you are busy!

have you tried veggie straws? there kind of like chips only straw shaped and they are made with potatoes tomatoes and something else..don't remember what the green was lol zuchinni or spinach I think.

https://sensibleportions.elsstore.com/elss-sensibleportions/images/product shot.jpg


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mmm, sounds like a plan. I'll try it out. Thanks. He's terrible! He knows half the time when I add purée in his meals and won't eat it. He stopped eating mashed potato, what kid doesn't like that? I tried making characters out of his food, he thinks it's neat but will try to bite something then spit it right out. It just doesn't work!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just got back from the hospital, dr sent me in for fetal monitoring due to reduced movement. I haven't really felt her much for the past 2 days =/ Baby is perfectly fine though, they suspect shes moved into position and that my placenta is blocking the movements. Nurse couldnt tell me as thats the drs job but I guess I will find out on monday.

Was only there for about an hour so it wasn't too bad and most of the movements I can feel are up top so makes sense she may FINALLY be in position. Just kind of freaked me out a bit having not felt her for a while. When I called my drs office I figured they would just have me come in to listen for a heart beat but no they told me to go to the hospital. Nurse said because of my placenta to not even bother with the kick counting just to make sure I'm not feeling any less than what I am now.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok so if anyone read what was previously here ignore that bit lol (just me stating my anxiousness for hubby to get home so I can know how he did with his tests)

Apparently out of over 700 applicants only 350 were invited to test. He passed his written test and did good on the running part but I guess not too hot on the rest of the fitness portion, he passed but at bare minimum supposedly but he still passed. He said they did the run first which caused him to be worn out before doing the rest of it.


Apparently there is only 10 open spots though possibly more if they find the right person. Sooo he's not got the best chance, a little better than 1/35 I guess since not everyone passed the tests but he's got an interview on monday too. (which means I have to reschedule my dr appointment again for a later time, hopefully same day though) I guess all thats left now is to sit back and wait and hope to god for a miracle lol


----------



## Jac.

Hopefully he gets in! That would be nice. When do you find out?

Today our town had it's annual Potato Festival. It rained a lot and then was really sunny and hot and then rained some more, I know a festival about Potatoes doesn't sound that exhilarating, but it's pretty fun. Lots of food and vendors, a carnival, and a parade (the parade is TERRIBLE... Fire trucks, shriners, fancy cars, and lame floats).


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol well it sounds like itd be fun for the kids atleast :D

Not sure when we find out for sure, still has some stuff to do, interview monday morning, polygraph test (not sure when), he has to wait for his back ground check to clear but hopefully we will know soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well I hope things work out for your DH, but at least there's always the nursing fallback. As for the run before the fitness I was told there is a reason for that. It's to really test the insurance of the person further. Good luck.

Jac- a potato festival huh? Sounds fun, as cheesy as it is. We have our annual fair coming up. It's called the western fair. It's more about rides, food is a ripoff, they have horse auctions and shows, lots of animals you can go see, a kiddie section, and lots of special events in the grandstand like concerts, BMx stunts, dog shows, demolition Derbys, etc. also they have lots of vendors selling all sorts of things. When I was a kid my mom always let me miss a day of school and get the ride all day pass. I loved it. Now we just go walk and see everything, animals, pig races, shows.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks. I'm glad he has the nursing thing to fall back on, we're just really hoping for this because its more money than nursing would be, he can start a lot sooner and if he gets in we're going to try buying a house. So theres all that to gain but then again nothing to lose really. Just have to wait and see what the future holds!

My uncle is going to take me to my dr appointment on monday so I didn't have to reschedule, I'm sure my hubby will do well with the interview portion he usually never has problems with those, interviewers always seem to really like him lol. My grandpa thinks he has a better shot than alot of those other people because of his military back ground. Maybe but theres still ALOT of people wanting a position of course and while a couple may still be weeded out its all a matter of competition.

In other news I broke down and packed my babys bag today. I was thinking about it yesterday when I went to the hospital that what if this baby comes early and I'm not prepared =/ looks like no signs of that and I'm really not expecting her to come early at all since my son was late but who knows. Being sent in for fetal monitoring is a little scary =/ but what really brought me to do it was my son's gift came in today (the one his sister will be giving him at the hospital) which is like twice the size it looked online by the way lol anyway I went to go put it away and happened to look over at the clothes and stuff set away to be packed up for the baby and I just couldn't take it anymore. I stuck her bows, socks and pacifiers in the bag (even thought the hospital gives you a pacifier too) then I washed up all her clothes and beanies that we are bringing and just got them put away a few moments ago. So now the only thing missing is a blanket. I have a couple but none that I want to bring with us to the hospital, they are all either bigger blankets or small receiving blankets, so maybe I will get a nice normal one at the baby shower lol. 

So hows everyone else's weekend going? :)


----------



## Jac.

Hopef42nd - I just moved back to my home town from London in April. I LOVE the western fair, though my husband and I went last year and I must say I am over riding rides..I just felt sick. It makes me sad because I'm only 22! I LOVE the soft serve ice cream though, I wonder if my husband and I will drive up to London for the fair this year. Not much we can do there with the whole pregnant thing going on, but the ice cream might be worth the 3 hour drive...

I haven't even started packing anything! My husband and I are moving September 1st and we haven't even started packing our belongings! I've got a stupid cold right now so I have a bit of an excuse, but I need to get on it! I haven't even started baby prepping! 

My weekend was alright, tiring, but fun...My baby shower is next weekend though, and I am super excited!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jac. said:


> Hopef42nd - I just moved back to my home town from London in April. I LOVE the western fair, though my husband and I went last year and I must say I am over riding rides..I just felt sick. It makes me sad because I'm only 22! I LOVE the soft serve ice cream though, I wonder if my husband and I will drive up to London for the fair this year. Not much we can do there with the whole pregnant thing going on, but the ice cream might be worth the 3 hour drive...
> 
> I haven't even started packing anything! My husband and I are moving September 1st and we haven't even started packing our belongings! I've got a stupid cold right now so I have a bit of an excuse, but I need to get on it! I haven't even started baby prepping!
> 
> My weekend was alright, tiring, but fun...My baby shower is next weekend though, and I am super excited!

I didn't know you lived here Jac, how cool is that. We have a lot in common right now :) ice cream is always worth it! Don't know if I'm over rides yet, but alcant do them temporarily with being pregnant. I like also the Bavarian beer nuts, or the funnel cakes/elephant ears, nummy :) I was quite the ride junkie, visited cedar point regularly each year, sometimes Canada's wonderland.

As for moving and packing, I just want it over with. I hate that we can't get prepped for the baby. Got the bassinet and just saw a stroller online today! Hope to get a quick response back!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh have fun at your shower :) hope you get alot of nice stuff!


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy - good luck to your husband!

Jac. - I LOVE potatoes! That sounds like my kind of festival! We planted five 25-foot rows of potatoes this year and I don't know what we did but good lord, they went nuts like they were on steroids or something! Now that my son's birthday is over, I have to start digging out them out and making potato soup to freeze. (We eat a lot of potato soup in the winter.)

As far as packing for the hospital, I haven't packed squat! And I tend to procrastinate those kinds of things so I'll probably wait until last minute just like I did with my son. I can only hope I'm as lucky as I was with my son and have time to at least throw some stuff in a bag before I go to the hospital. If not, I have a sister that would gladly go do it for me I'm sure.

And - OMG - I've only got 7 weeks left until my due date!


----------



## Jac.

I will let you all know! 

I didn't have the best of times in London and I'm glad to be moved back to my home town...a lot of not nice things happened when we were there. 
I know what you mean about moving and packing, I am NOT looking forward to it, espcially since I'll be nearly 8 months pregnant!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jac. said:


> I will let you all know!
> 
> I didn't have the best of times in London and I'm glad to be moved back to my home town...a lot of not nice things happened when we were there.
> I know what you mean about moving and packing, I am NOT looking forward to it, espcially since I'll be nearly 8 months pregnant!

Sorry to hear about that (bad things happening here). I've lived here all of my life and it's become progressively more like Toronto now, getting too fast paced and busy, and dangerous now. With the changes that have happened we have decided to move to St Thomas, not far at all but the price and the fact it's a bit quieter (and closer to the beach :winkwink: ) made us decide the drive isn't so bad. You have to stay away from certain areas in London now and even then you can't avoid all the thugs, and crazies.
I won't ask you what happened just hope that where you are is kinder and safer for your family now.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'll be 2-3 weeks postpartum when we move. Hopefully I dont tear too bad lol. 

Hubby has no idea how his interview went, he said it was awkward lol but i'm sure he did fine. Next step is just to wait and see if he is selected to proceed forward. They will be notifying him by phone or email saying yes or no but it could take several months aparently. He thinks it will most likely be by october since the fiscal year ends september 30th.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, I need a vent moment.
DH is out of town working prob till Thursday. We have been searching for a crib and dressor/change table set that is 3 in 1 and is one of the solid wood expensive sets as we want it to last all the way through for our daughter. It's only fair as my son has the same, plus it jet feels sturdy even if you try to shake it like crazy or hang on the drawers like my son does. He texts me tonight his mom wants us to know that his aunts set is available, and that she'll bring it to her house.. She used it for her kid over 13 years ago (I'm a bit anal as safety standards change and I want to ensure my child has the best) and not to be ungrateful but I don't want it. Picking things and decorating my child's nursery is important to me, and this is the third time now she has tried to hijack that control from me.

I hate it. Now I feel like a bitch and sad, all because I want that special task there for me. I told DH it's upsetting me and he said he understands and will talk to her. So he goes and tells her we will have a look at it but there is no rush as we want to get settled in the house first. I got annoyed as he could have just told her 'it's too old'and have been done with it. Instead he has gotten her hopes up....ugh I hate this feeling.

Sjds- those interviews are awkward. Hope you hear sooner rather than later. The sooner he can get a stable job and creat a history of a couple years here, the better chance you have at mortgage approval. Good luck


----------



## SJDsMommy

Maybe next time she pulls something like that tell her you already have one lol what she doesn't know wont hurt her :)

I hope he hears back sooner rather than later too but he always has the nursing thing to fall back on, its just another 18 months plus this whole semester in front of that so basically 2 more years we would have to wait which isnt that bad but sooner would be nice.

I just picked up a gym/birthing ball at walmart and omg I love this thing already! it was only like $8 and some odd cents, way cheap :) my son loves it too lol. I hope theres no limit on how much you can rock on it because after a few minutes I already felt a difference in my pelvic area as if baby was settling herself down there. I wonder if birthing balls can help baby drop.. obviously I don't want to use it as a method for inducing labor at this point lol but aside from my butt hurting after a few moments, this thing is fantastic to rock on.


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy - I know first birthdays are quite some time away but I seriously think you will love this :D

https://www.birthdayexpress.com/John-Deere-Pink-Party-Supplies/72095/PartyKitDetail.aspx


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> tmmommy - I know first birthdays are quite some time away but I seriously think you will love this :D
> 
> https://www.birthdayexpress.com/John-Deere-Pink-Party-Supplies/72095/PartyKitDetail.aspx

That is freaking adorable! We actually ordered a VERY similar set to that for my son's first birthday...from the same company! I'm definitely going to have to order that! I do everything in advance for parties anyways usually. Like my son's party that we just had, I had bought all his gifts at the after Christmas sales and the spring sales. I got 2 of the $90 Lego kits my son was wanting for $20 each so I like shopping early!

You ladies have a wonderful day! I think I'm having a decent one so far! My husband hurt his back this morning so I had to leave work to go get the medicine out of the cabinet. No, it's not that I keep it locked or anything, he just couldn't lift his arms high enough to open the cabinet in the kitchen. But, that's the bad part of my day...here's the somewhat good part - remember when I found the wallet and returned it and I had extra money from the bank when I cashed a check that I returned to them??? Well, my husband's grandmother has been somewhat ill. Well, she's had a blood clot in her eye and she's had excess fluid being on dialysis and all. Well, the clot moved and now she's blind in her right eye rendering her unable to drive anymore. Now, here's the good part of all this for us. They are giving us her car! She drives a Mercury Grand Marquis (kinda looks like a tan cop car around here). It's a fairly new one too. So, see good things can happen even in all the bad that's been going on too. Makes me feel better because once this one is in a booster seat, we wouldn't have anything but the van that we could use as a family. We have 2 trucks and a 1975 Plymouth Duster. But, the Duster doesn't have shoulder harnesses so my son rides in the front seat if we go for our joy rides. So, it'll be nice to have 2 very reliable vehicles for our family!

Wow, I'm so lengthy when I type! Have a good one!:flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

we got the mod monkey set for my sons first birthday (from that company) I was just looking at it last night at the cute girly stuff and came across that lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think this is the one I want for my little girl, for whatever reason I have already given her the nick name of "Emery bee" lol

https://www.birthdayexpress.com/Swe...hday-Party-Supplies/67562/PartyKitDetail.aspx


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> I think this is the one I want for my little girl, for whatever reason I have already given her the nick name of "Emery bee" lol
> 
> https://www.birthdayexpress.com/Swe...hday-Party-Supplies/67562/PartyKitDetail.aspx

Oh, that's adorable! My brother does beekeeping as a hobby so our family does a lot of bee stuff too! Actually, his wife has already bought this baby 2 outfits with bees on them. There was one year that we had all my mom's grandkids go as bees for Halloween...it was adorable because we had from age 2 to 16 dressed as bees! I love that my nieces, even though they are older than their cousins, will get into the spirit of things with their little cousins.


----------



## Jac.

Hopeful42nd - I think the way I worded it came across as worse than it was...I had a miscarriage there (which was very painful emotionally and physically) and then 2 weeks later went home for Christmas only to come back to a break in. It wasn't so much the stuff as my sense of security being taken that was the real kicker...although my husbands $2200 guitar was stolen along with xbox and games, computer monitor, laptop, and a bit of change and a memory card...with our PHOTOS on it!! for some reason, though, they didn't take the memory stick (thank God, because it had all my wedding photos). I think perhaps they didnt realize they had the memory card, but creepy to think they have pictures of me and my family and friends. I'm over it though, I live in a nice small town...well, nice for the most part. I know what you mean about the crazies and thugs though, at the time we were living on Dufferin ave. near Adelaide. It's a nice quiet street with a bunch of older houses but right around the corner was the meth clinic and the police station and a lot of sketchy people!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jac- so sorry to hear about both incidents. Break ins are terrible to recover from emotionally. I don't blame you for leaving. As for where you were, well we have a term here (EOA- east of Adelaide) basically we don't want to live or go in those areas due to the unfavorable people and such. When you are at downtown streets though, EOA extends west as well. You were in the heart of it :(
It's unfortunate, I live in old south and grew up in cleardale area. I went to CCH located right downtown, plus I went to a choir and orchestra elementary school for four years, located at king and Lyle st. We had a few occaisions where our school yard was off limits for the day due to police looking for weapons and bullet casings. It was less than a block froma biker strip club, terrible location. I've been exposed to a lot much too young and I have watched it get worse. By no means is it as bad as windsor or Toronto but I want better for my kids. Things change when you have a family to worry about I guess.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going by. How is everyone feeling? Aside from the usual back ache I am feeling alright today :) hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs.B.

SJDsMommy said:


> Cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going by. How is everyone feeling? Aside from the usual back ache I am feeling alright today :) hope everyone is well!

Glad to hear your doing well :)

I'm in agony, my hips, groin and lower bump are making it very difficult and painful to walk :( xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww not fun. Have you tried a yoga ball? I just got one the other day and I love the thing already!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes I have my ball. Sometimes it helps sometime not. I think as long as I can get through the next 2 weeks at work then I can rest up :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Work is probably why your exhausted mrs b. it takes a lot out of you. So does mowing the lawn while DH is away. Man I'm pooped. Wish our property was smaller.


----------



## tmmommy07

Ugh, I'm tired...but good otherwise. I'm making vegetable soup for dinner with a bunch of veggies out of our garden! I can't wait till my husband gets home so we can eat!


----------



## SJDsMommy

No idea whats for dinner here but I better figure it out soon


----------



## tmmommy07

Okay, so my vegetable soup was absolutely delicious! Not too bad for just throwing stuff together!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Pizza night, I'm too tired today to bother. I've got tons left over!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Pizza sounds really good lol too bad we are a little tight on money at the moment.

Soup sounds pretty good too.. chicken noodle soup with grilled cheese sandwiches. Yummy might have to do that soon! I just made my son some mac n cheese and my hubby some sausage balls. I just had a bowl of cereal.. I didn't know what to make and my hubby wouldnt tell me what he wanted lol and if I waited too long my son wouldnt be up for eating (he refuses to eat when tired) so had to do something.. we all had something different tonight but atleast we all got fed lol. Think I'll be making some chocolate chip pancakes in the morning :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah, pizza is good and all but we had my son's birthday party on Sunday afternoon and because I had 2 of the larger families we were expecting not show up, we had 5 extra pizzas...so we've been eating pizza for lunch and dinner since then. I was actually happy to cook something last night! It was our first meal that wasn't breakfast or pizza since Sunday!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, that's funny. I just got one from Metro (the grocery store), they do a $6.99 x-large either pepperoni or cheese pizza on wednesday night. Anyone can afford that! I just adds few more of my own toppings.
Tonight I think I'll make something better. I feel like something hot with gravy. Perhaps a roast is in order? With mashed potato/cauliflower, roasted veggies and gravy. Mmm. Yorkshire pudding from scratch would be so good too. May be a tad too ambitious here. I should save that for tomorrow when hubby returns from working out of town. He's all homesick and told me he misses my cooking.


----------



## tmmommy07

I think I'm going to make a creamy vegetable soup for tonight...or maybe a creamy potato soup. We've just got so many darn veggies to use that it's not even funny! I don't have time to can it all because my brother in law is getting married on the 25th so I've been trying to get ready for that too.

I'm officiating their wedding as well as making cupcakes, an oreo shaped cake, and cake pops. But, I can't seem to get answers out of his fiance as to what exactly she wants! I've now had to request off work for the 24th so I can get stuff done because I can't even go buy stuff yet if I don't know what she wants.

Wow, didn't mean to rant there but good lord, I've been so busy lately! :)

Oh, and I have a doctor's appointment today! I'm taking my son with me so he can hear his little sister's heartbeat...he wanted to go and he's never been with me to an appointment. Come to think of it, no one has been with me on any appointments yet.


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy07 said:


> I think I'm going to make a creamy vegetable soup for tonight...or maybe a creamy potato soup. We've just got so many darn veggies to use that it's not even funny! I don't have time to can it all because my brother in law is getting married on the 25th so I've been trying to get ready for that too.
> 
> I'm officiating their wedding as well as making cupcakes, an oreo shaped cake, and cake pops. But, I can't seem to get answers out of his fiance as to what exactly she wants! I've now had to request off work for the 24th so I can get stuff done because I can't even go buy stuff yet if I don't know what she wants.
> 
> Wow, didn't mean to rant there but good lord, I've been so busy lately! :)
> 
> Oh, and I have a doctor's appointment today! I'm taking my son with me so he can hear his little sister's heartbeat...he wanted to go and he's never been with me to an appointment. Come to think of it, no one has been with me on any appointments yet.


Hope your appointment goes well :) My son goes to all my appointments, its my hubby thats been missing out lately due to work and what not, now he has to go to school too so I'll be stealing the car from him on my appointment dates and taking little man by myself unless he wants to wake up at the crack of dawn to get the first avaliable appointment lol. 

Thats alot of baking to do! definitely have your hands full!

I'm not really doing much today.. thinking about getting a credit card. I've never had one so I don't have any credit yet. My hubby has decent credit but not really a long history (only about 3 years now). He wouldn't put me on the lease for the new car because he thought it would hurt our interest rate (went from 7 to 4% after he got a new car). I think its a little messed up we are married we should both have our name on it. What bugs me more though is that anytime I refer to the car as ours he corrects me and says its HIS. He did it again last night and I told him we're married nothing is just his except what he does in the bathroom. He just made a rude comment saying "I don't see your name on any of these checks I bring home". I hate that too, when he refers to our money as his. Again we're married plus who is it taking care of our son and cleaning up and who makes sure the bills are paid and what not? NOT HIM! What a dick. Its always HIS never ours -_-


Ugh but now I am ranting lol.

Anyway I was thinking of getting one of those secure credit cards but not sure if I can get one at all since I don't have an actual job since I am a stay at home mom..but I'm going to call our credit union and see what they have to say, maybe if he co signs on the application or something (if he can do that) i might be able to.. or if nothing else.. a shared secure loan in my name lol.

Gotta start building credit some how..

On another note, going shopping with my mom again tomorrow to get a few more things for the baby shower. We've got most of it but still have a few things left to get as far as prizes and food go.. can't believe its coming up so soon now! and we still have no idea how many people to expect -_- planning for 60 so we will see..most people still haven't said either way on my facebook event (dispite me posting twice now to let me know as soon as possible) no idea if anyone has RSVPed to my mom yet. Thats the annoying thing about parties you never know how many people to expect lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Isn't there prepaid credit cards now where you put money down and it works like debit but builds credit for you?
If you don't have a job or anything in your name you wont be able to grt a credit card alone, you can prob get one with a co signer but the interest rate might be huge, so if you buy something pay it off immediately. It is a good idea to start building a credit rating now if you want to buy a house. That's what I did and it started small, paid on time all the time and I built a great credit score, better than DH, lol. He is jealous.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I don't think the prepaid ones build credit, infact I think those are just debit cards. I talked to my hubby about the secured credit card (which seems like you put your own money on it and thats your allotted maximum but still builds credit for you) but he doesn't think its worth it. He refuses to get a credit card himself because all the ones he is offered have too high of an interest rate they all want more than 5% and he doesn't want to deal with that even though if we pay it off right away which we would unless we had to use it in an emergency then I don't see what the difference would be as interest wouldn't really matter =/

I asked him what he suggested I do then since he doesn't think my idea is worth it (but wouldnt say why) and he didn't answer so I guess he doesn't have a better idea but I know building credit is important as you can't get anything without credit it seems =/ He started getting credit with his first car loan lucky for him our bank managed to find someone willing to give him a loan despite him not having any credit at that point. He has gotten a card but its just for Firestone (auto maintenance place) and he only used it once because we seriously needed new tires. Its not doing me any good though lol. I know I won't be able to get a card on my own without a job, apparently in 2010 they made some change saying you have to be 21 and have atleast one year of work experience (I don't know if that means including currently or what though but I assume it does). So he would have to sign on it with me, I assume he can do that atleast. Probably going to need to get ahold of someone at our credit union to see what they suggest.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well, apparently sometime in the last week I have developed an allergy to strawberries! I ate one while cutting some for my son, my lips started tingling and itching, my tongue got irritated and bumpy, and my hand that I used to toss out the cut off tops was crazy itchy. Why now? So random!


----------



## tmmommy07

Hopeful42nd said:


> Well, apparently sometime in the last week I have developed an allergy to strawberries! I ate one while cutting some for my son, my lips started tingling and itching, my tongue got irritated and bumpy, and my hand that I used to toss out the cut off tops was crazy itchy. Why now? So random!

It's possible that it's actually the seeds on the outside you are allergic to. My grandma, my husbands cousin, and a girl at my work all have the same problem and it was the seeds on the outside that was the culprit. Try removing them first and taste them again and see what happens. Wait just a few days because with allergies you usually want to make sure the old is out of your system completely. At least that's what the allergist always tells us with me and my son.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Maybe. It seems like the same thing I have with kiwi just a bit more severe. I have oral allergy syndrome. It's to do with birch pollen that I'm allergic to binding to certain fruits during pollen season. Funny though that I ate them three days ago with no issue? Perhaps this batch was grown close to birch trees. I just hope it goes away. Had to take benedryl to get my mouth normal again and it makes me sooo dopey!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats odd.. hmm. I'm allergic to coconuts, makes it hard to breath and gives me a cough.. but anything even scented as coconut makes me feel sick and gives me a head ache. My old pediatrician referred to it as a mental allergy where you are allergic to the real thing but anything that resembles it tricks your brain into thinking its the same thing. I've never heard of being allergic to the seeds of a fruit!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I wish mine mine was all in my head, but my condition is real. I had never heard of it before my allergist went over it with me. Then I googled it and there it is on Wikipedia. It's so weird how pollen can bind to them as they grow, sucks for me!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh. Potty training set backs suck =/ My son was doing so good with peeing in the potty but for the past couple days I'll take him in there sit him down and he won't go, even if hes up there for a half hour! then only minutes after taking him down he goes pee in his pull up or underwear (whatever he is wearing at the time). This is getting very frustrating =( and now he keeps telling me he has to go pee pee but he only wants to go play in the sink or get his tooth brush out =/ So ready to get over this last hurdle. I know theres not much I can do about it, just have to keep encouraging him and keep as consistent as possible but dang this is a tough job. My mom says potty training girls is much easier than it is for boys. So atleast I have that to look forward to lol.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, I've never had a friend or family member who had luck getting a boy potty trained before 2-2 1/2, so brave of you for trying so early. I'm going with the flow, I know he's not fully ready do I won't push and stress us both out when there is so much change happening around now. Girls you can usually train early as they are eager to please, boys just want to play instead. As for when they are older teaching stand up peeing, I hear Cheerios in the toilet are great for target practice :) lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

I staryed early because he seemed interested so I figured why not. Hes been stubborn lately lol we will get back on track eventually. I have heard the cheerio thing too haha worth a shot!


----------



## tmmommy07

I didn't have ANY problems potty training my son. But, we didn't use pull-ups. I've noticed at my daycare that when people use them during the day especially that they tend to have more accidents. We put real underwear on him and never went back. I think it had something to do with the fact he didn't like the feeling of the pee running down his leg. It didn't take very many accidents for him to realize he had to tell me. All of them were in the first couple weeks and we've had no accidents since. Also, we always made him take his own clothes off and put the new ones on...he really didn't like that part so I think that was part of his encouragement to tell us when he needed to go.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

tmmommy07 said:


> I didn't have ANY problems potty training my son. But, we didn't use pull-ups. I've noticed at my daycare that when people use them during the day especially that they tend to have more accidents. We put real underwear on him and never went back. I think it had something to do with the fact he didn't like the feeling of the pee running down his leg. It didn't take very many accidents for him to realize he had to tell me. All of them were in the first couple weeks and we've had no accidents since. Also, we always made him take his own clothes off and put the new ones on...he really didn't like that part so I think that was part of his encouragement to tell us when he needed to go.

How old was he when you started?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah we tried the underwear thing but he doesn't seem to care when he's wet, it helps him notice when he is having an accident though. I'll probably pick up another package of real underwear for him and keep trying, and only use pull ups for nap//bed time and when we are going out for long periods of time. I do have a little fold up potty seat to take with us so he can use the potty when we are out without having to worry about him falling in. He loves his real underwear, he gets excited to put them on. Pull ups are just less messy (especially when its number 2) lol. I've also tried letting him go naked but it didn't help at all. I don't think making him take his clothes off would work for us though, my son does that anyway lol I'll look away for like 2 seconds and then look back to see a naked toddler handing me his underwear or pull up lol occasionally he throws it over his baby gate into the kitchen like hes trying to get it in the trash!


----------



## tmmommy07

He was just shy of 2 if I recall...it's been awhile but I know it was before his 2nd birthday. My son liked getting dressed and stuff too but something about when it was wet and sticking to him as he tried to take off his clothes he hated. We never used pull ups because I hated to pay for them though. We had rubber pants we'd put on him and we took extra clothes with us everywhere just in case. Yeah it was more stuff to tote around but I just kept a bag with extra stuff in my trunk just in case. Keeping extra in my trunk was mostly just a habit of mine though. He was lactose intolerant and I had a hard time getting my husbands family to understand that he couldnt have ANY dairy not even cooked into dishes. So, we had to change him a lot because the littlest bits of dairy would give him explosive diarrhea or make him projectile vomit.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww thats not fun for a kid to go through :(

We are off to a much better start this morning though! Dry when he woke up and gone pee twice so far no accidents, its still early but hopefully today goes well


----------



## SJDsMommy

Gah so I went down to walmart today and got my son another package of underwear..got the wrong size (4T rather than 2-3T) I could have sworn I got the right size but it was probably the other pack I was considering lol stupid pregnancy brain atleast they are a size bigger rather than too small so he can grow into them, though I don't think they make anything smaller anyway lol. I would try to exchange them but I didn't realize until I went to toss them in the washer so the pack is already open. Oh well like I said he'll make use of them one day lol. I'll just have to make sure to grab the right size next time.


----------



## tmmommy07

I went to Walmart today too! Only we had to cut our trip short...their power went out. And so did most of the rest of the town. Target, Meijer, Menards, Tractor Supply...all of them had no power. Guess I'll have to go again tomorrow or after work one day this week.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aren't they supposed to have back up generators? lol the power went out at my local frys (grocery store, division of kroger) it was completely dark for like 5 minutes before they got it fixed lol.

Was there a storm causing the power outage or just some random thing?


----------



## SJDsMommy

I can't believe I will be 32 weeks tomorrow! Seriously where has time gone?! and my baby shower is two weeks away! Got pretty much all we can get for now, just need to get some charcol and some burgers and candy for this game we are playing and thats about it then my mom is going to order cupcakes in advance next week and then all thats left is the balloons :)

We are having a raffle too. My mom saw some raffle tickets at the dollar store and thought it would be a good idea lol so apparently anyone who donates a dollar to "the diaper fund" will get a ticket and we will raffle off left over prizes as well as a grand prize which will include some of my grandpas home made salsa and his home made jelly along with one of his indian head dress things you can hand from the mirror of your car, a plate of cookies and a small bottle of sparkling grape juice all put together in a nice little basket. I'm hoping we get a good turn out.

I just looked at my registry so far no items have been purchased off it (except my grandparents told me they will be getting the monitor I wanted so I marked it as purchased so no one else gets it), I'm not surprised as I only ever got 2 items that I registered for with my son and I know alot of people wait till last minute to buy things then many people don't give a crap whats on your registry they will get you what they want to get lol. I'm hoping I get atleast some of the things I registered for though even if its not the exact ones I registered for if this makes sense lol. I totaled up whats on my registry that I absolutely need or really want to get and it looks like after the 20% discount they give you on whats left it would be about $115 so any money/target gift cards I get will probably go toward left over items on my registry.

I seriously can't believe how fast time is going.. I know I say that way too much LOL.

anyway hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

It is going really fast! 3 and half weeks until I'm full term!! That's mad lol! 

I got my baby shower next week. I don't have a registry, they're not done over here, baby showers are just kicking off them selves here. Excited :)

Also I have 2 weeks left at work, so excited about that too


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah the registers and the coolers were running off the generators but the registers shut off after about 20 minutes with no power so they have enough power for the coolers.

I'm making cake pops today for my brother in law's wedding this coming Saturday so my son is very excited because there are always extra!

Also, we got a new car, well new to us. My husbands grandma gave us her car since she's now unable to drive. It's a very nice car too!

Also, I'm 34 weeks today! And she dropped yesterday!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm at 33 weeks today! Baby hasn't dropped into pelvis yet. She still having fun flipping and rolling around up high.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think my baby might be starting to drop slowly too. (Actually made a thread last night about it on third tri) I'm not really feeling too much pressure in my pelvis just yet, occasionally I do when I go to sit down but then other times I feel normal but I'm not 100% sure she's even head down yet. I think she is playing around with the idea though because my kicks do seem to be more up top for the most part. All day yesterday I felt like the top of my stomach (about 2-3 inches above my belly button anyway) was being tugged on like the bottom part was pulling it and I do notice my bump is slightly lower than it was the other day but not a lot, its not as beach ball shaped either so who knows. Been able to feel the baby alot more as well and even with my anterior placenta I can clearly see her movements like she is flopping over from side to side or something to get comfy lol no idea if anterior placentas make much of a difference after dropping or not but thats another reason for me to suspect shes not transverse anymore..will have to ask the dr to check position next week, I wanted her to do it at my last appointment but she broke her finger and I didn't want to bother it lol so I'll be in wonder for a whole week yet at least =/

Hubby goes back to school tomorrow, thankfully because that means we can start collecting his GI bill again which is a good chunk of our income (will be $1400 a month this semester with the full required 12 credit hours) he will get a small portion of it in september but not the full amount since he isn't going to school the whole month (its like a prorated thing) but in October he should get the full amount. Still waiting to hear back from the police department as to whether or not he will be moving forward but as anxious as we are, trying not to hold our breath as they said it could take several months..

My son also has his dentist appointment tomorrow afternoon so looks like I will be stealing the car from my hubby tomorrow which means I have to drop him off and pick him up..but I may go to babies r us or something tomorrow and check out their clearance items for something to do in the mean time :) and pick up a new baby welcome kit while I am there.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't think my bumps budged anywhere, I don't have midwife again until 35 weeks, so I juts hope she's stayed head dow, which she has been at all appintments since 22 weeks, so as long as she stays like that Ill be happy!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Still have a few more weeks till they are supposed to go head down anyways so that doesnt worry me just yet. I'm pleased with how easily things have been going this time, but I must say I'm hitting the uncomfortable part of pregnancy. My uterus feels like its butted up against my ribs now and is pushing a bit. It's making breathing hurt and my back is in a terrible way.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just don't need her turning last minute lol. I always have a bum in my ribs, thats uncomfortable. 

I don't know if i'll be able to tell if/when she drops

EDIT: Heres my last 5 week photos
 



Attached Files:







29 to 33.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jac.

I've had a pretty easy pregnancy for the most part, though I did notice yesterday that my bump was a teeny bit lower. Also, her kicks are quite high for the most part. 

I had my baby shower yesterday and I got a TON of blankets and clothes. A friend made me a diaper bag and I really love it, and we also got the crib set we wanted and a play yard from our registry. I got a baby sling as well...lots of handy little things but I am overwhelmed...to much stuff! plus we're moving in less than two weeks. I was impressed with the turn out though, we had a good 25-30 people which shocked me. I made cupcakes (From a mix, because there was no way I was making that many cupcakes from scratch!) and I decorated them and my mom bought a cake, people thought my mom got the cupcakes with the cake, so that made me feel good. My mother-in-law wants to throw a shower 2 or 3 weeks before my due date! I don't really want another one because we really don't need anymore stuff except a stroller, car seat, dresser, and a baby monitor. We have a few gift cards though, and some extra money so we could manage that stuff on our own, probably...I consider the money that my husband and I have in our joint account as his money and I never spend it without asking unless it's something small or I know I recently contributed to the money in there. He's the one who earns it and he's the one working...though I'm constantly cleaning up after him! I'm exhausted!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh thats awesome you got so much stuff :) but seriously if your mother in law wants to throw you another shower then I'd definitely go for it! Anything and everything helps and if you get too much of something or something you won't use then exchange it for store credit and get something you will use later. 

Or you can ask her to just throw a diaper party instead, you can always use diapers and places like walmart and target will gladly let you exchange sizes if you have too many of a certain size :)


My dr says babies should start turning head down around 29-30 weeks but its not really a concern until 36 weeks, if they are not head down by 36 weeks thats when we talk about the options (certain things to try, ECV or c section).


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, my bump dropped a TON. I wouldn't have noticed it so much but my pants are tighter and my shirts are looser. Well, that and I have to pee about every 10- 30 minutes whereas before I could easily go for 2 hours at a time. Everyone here is scared I'm going to have this baby this week since we have the wedding next weekend. Since I'm officiating it and doing the cake, cupcakes, and cake pops everyone is freaking out that I dropped. She has been head down for a long time but between being head down, dropping, fundal height measuring 2 weeks ahead, and most of the ultrasound measurements putting her about 2 weeks further along (they wouldnt bump up due date since head circumfrence was bang on but evrything else was ahead) they are all getting nervous. I'm not worried though...I just don't feel she's ready to make her entrance yet!


----------



## SJDsMommy

yeah it sounds like you may go early but I doubt you'll go that early! Good luck with everything though, thats alot of work but atleast it keeps you busy :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, here are the cake pops I made yesterday for the wedding this saturday. They are dipped in white chocolate with yellow drizzle on some and pink drizzle on the rest. They look yellowy because of the lighting in my kitchen. When I actually get them tied off and carded I'll take a better picture. The stands are made from a tree on the farm that is well over 100 years old. They were actually from one of the branches and they were that big! There are 47 cake pops in each one. I could still squeeze more holes if I want I think though.
 



Attached Files:







cake pops.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4









cake pops2.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SJDsMommy

Those look great!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yummy!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Took my son to the dentist today, I have always been told I am weird for taking him when he is so young. The dentist recommends bringing them in as soon as they get their first tooth, which is exactly what I did. People kept telling me its unnecessary to take a child that young to the dentist because "they aren't going to have any problems, they only tell you to come in earlier because they want your money". Even the pediatrician told me that (except the part about wanting our money). Today we proved them all wrong.

The dentist said my son has great oral hygiene. I always make sure to brush his teeth as best as he will let me but despite that he has two really tiny cavities, one on each of his front top teeth =(. They are dealing with insurance right now to get him approved for fillings (which should be no problem) but when we go back for that he can't have anything to eat or drink (not even water) after 11 pm the night before it will be a morning appointment and they will be sedating him =( not putting him to sleep fully but giving him stuff to relax. Once they take him in to get his fillings I will not be allowed back with him which pisses me off since he is so little and I don't understand it. I can understand wanting me to stay back and let them do their thing but saying I cant be there at all? thats not right.. The idea of them giving my son sedation medicine and drilling into his teeth is not very comforting but it has to be done =/

The idea of my 19 month old son having cavities already even with good brushing habits seems a bit odd to me but anytime anyone ever tells me I am stupid or whatever for taking my son to the dentist at a young age I will be letting them know about this situation. 

I do suggest to everyone do not delay taking your child to the dentist until they are 2-3 years old..do it when their teeth start coming in! Yes they are baby teeth and will fall out eventually but taking care of your childs teeth from the beginning only installs good habits for a life time. I know I don't want my child ending up in dentures at the age of 30 something like alot of people in my family..I'll do anything I can to make sure his teeth are healthy and that he continues to take good care of them when he is older!


----------



## Jac.

Love those cake pops! I have been on a baking spree! baked cream cheese brownies, cupcakes, banana choc-chip muffins, apple crisp, and cookies this last week. I think I will bake more muffins tomorrow for my dad since I have a ton of bananas in my freezer. 

SJDsmom - a diaper party wouldn't really work out as we're going to be using cloth, I just hope we don't get any more clothes...between people giving us hand me downs and people buying clothes because they like them...I just can't take anymore clothes! I don't need to much else, really...but maybe someone will buy us a stroller! Also, sorry to hear about your sons teeth. I remember having to get a tooth pulled when I was around 10 or so and it was the worst! That was the orthodontists fault though because I had to get head gear and it had this retainer thing that was on the roof of my mouth but was glued to four of my upper molars and the glue caused the cavities, or at least the fact that I couldn't brush those teeth due to the glue and metal...Ugh, so glad I'm not a child anymore.


----------



## tmmommy07

I am all for good dental hygiene! Kudos to you for taking him! I've been taking my son forever it seems. He didn't even have his first tooth broke through yet and we took him. Some people don't realize the importance of even cleaning baby's gums but the dentist can show you so much. (I've had a lot of dental work done so I probably go overboard with my son.)

Also, all the girls in my office are so nice! I came in this morning and they had invitations in everyone's mailboxes for a baby shower for me for next Tuesday! I thought it was so sweet of them!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww that is sweet :) enjoy the party :D

Yeah I started cleaning my son's gums with that baby tooth paste at about 2 months old (switched to a regular tooth paste when he turned 1), he was about 7 months old when I brought him in to the dentist for the first time, he had just gotten his first tooth a couple weeks before. 

My husband doesn't think it matters if we get them filled or not, since they are just baby teeth and he's going to lose them. I can see why alot of people would think that but tooth problems can start before the teeth even come in if problems with the gums start occurring, and the dentist was saying if we let those cavities spread theres a chance it could cause decay in the gums. I tried telling my husband why it is infact important, but he just laughed and said "whatever dude thats all you". (Like everything else when it comes to our son :dohh: )

Most of the people in my family over 30 don't have all of their teeth anymore and many of them have or should have dentures. My mom already has dentures on top, both my grandparents have dentures, my uncle should have them, my aunt has teeth missing and a couple artificial teeth, my dad has a couple artificial teeth but not because of bad oral health, he had a lot of work with crowding and what not and ended up having to get a couple pulled to make room for more important ones and ended up replacing them later on with veneers but he's otherwise got pretty good teeth and lucky for me it seems I take after him except the whole crowding thing.

My son more has my teeth in shape but that doesn't mean he has my oral health! Too many genetics come into play here and I'm not taking any chances with my son, or this baby either. I want my kids to keep their teeth as long as possible and I want to install good brushing habits at a young age.


----------



## tmmommy07

Most people in my family have good teeth. The reason I had so much dental work was because I got beat up when I was 10 by 2-16 year old girls. They picked me up and slammed me face first into a sidewalk. But other than that, I've had perfect teeth. My brother's girls are the worst out of anyone because all 3 of them have had a lot of orthodontia. So, I'm very vigilant when it comes to my son's dental health!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Omg, what a horrible experience! the nerve of some people!

Well atleast you're ok now :) I think when the dentist calls me back once the treatment is pre-approved I will definitely be voicing my concerns about not being with him during treatment. When they went over it with me they made it sound like I would be there with him the whole time, they definitely did not say anything about me NOT being with him, it wasn't until I read the paper they sent me home with that I noticed I won't be there with him. I have to take him in and I guess they give him some medicated juice to drink and that will kick in after about 45 minutes, its just to make him relax and all that then apparently I have to go sit in the waiting room while he is getting worked on. I know they won't want me right up next to him and I am fine with that but even if I am in the next room over and can atleast see him I'll feel much better about it. Since they don't want the parent there I can only assume they will have him in a private room rather than out in the room with like 4 chairs in it. The private rooms have windows in them so you can see into the next room. I'd be just fine sitting in the next room over, in the dark so long as I can see him atleast. It would make me feel much better about the situation =/


----------



## mrswichman

So had a doctor's appointment today got my blood pressure check and it was 150/98. So the doctor requested blood work to see if I have pre eclampsia, and she told me if it's only mild I would be put on bed rest and if severe Christopher will come early...so I'll be monitored very closely from now on. And I can't go back to work Thursday like scheduled so I can go get the results of the blood work. AHHH Let if only be mild at the most :cry: :hugs: :nope: :sleep:


----------



## tmmommy07

Mrswichman - That sucks! Hopefully you get good news back. My BP was high 3 appointments in a row then at my last 2 it calmed back down. So, hopefully, yours will come back okay! Keep us posted.


----------



## SJDsMommy

My blood pressure was super high with my son since atleast 20 weeks along but they never found any other reasons to suspect pre eclampsia so my dr only wrote it off as "at risk" they kept an eye on things but they didn't induce me early. It got worse at the hospital almost made for an emergency c section (along with my sons all over the place heart rate) but they didn't treat me for it there even though as high as it was they should have. The nurses were shocked the dr even let me go home! (was in the 200's over something, don't know the bottom number) They didn't give me any medicine until about a week later and it was just a pill I had to take twice a day.


This time around my blood pressure is actually on the low side of normal. Funny how things can change in so little time..

Hope all goes well for you! try and relax, stress only makes it worse! get some dark chocolate, drink alot of water and cut back on the salt if you eat alot of it (I know I do lol) good luck!


----------



## Jac.

Wow, I hope everything is okay, I am the opposite side of the spectrum with a BP of 80/44. I think my midwives are concerned with keeping hydrated but I drink SO MUCH...so who knows, it's always been low. Other than that, how is everyone doing? 

mrswichman - keep us posted as to what they say! Hoping it's all good. My friend had pre eclampsia and I'm not sure if she was induced or not, but I know he was born healthy and strong and not before 39 weeks.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Things are good here. Hubby just started school again, had a slight change in his schedule and now has 4 classes instead of 3. One of the classes he was signed up for did not mention in the description that there are 2 manditory fieldtrips that would be over the weekend (friday to sunday) each time and thats the main chunk of my hubbys work. Apparently there were only about 16 students in the class to begin with and 5 of them including him up and walked out when he said that because none of them could do the fieldtrips. It wasn't a class he needed it was just something to fill the slot he needed to get more credit hours (he needs atleast 12 to get the full basic housing allowance from his GI bill (which is $1400 a month this semester). Still waiting to hear about the police thing but as I mentioned before it could be a while..going to get a couple more things this weekend for the baby shower and then the day before we will be getting the burgers and buns and anything left. We got most of it now though :)

Have a dr's appointment on monday morning so looking forward to that. I will also know after this appointment if my strep b test will be at the next appointment or the one after. My dr told me 36 weeks but I am a week ahead in appointments so I will be going in at 35 weeks anyway but I know after that one they will have me going every week. I guess it doesn't really matter though, its only a week difference.. Definitely having her check position this time! I was going to have to check last time but she broke her finger..=/ getting anxious now though. The days are just flying by!


----------



## Jac.

Does your OB check internally for position? My midwives just feel around and can tell if baby is head down, usually, otherwise if they aren't positive by 36 weeks they send you for an ultrasound.


----------



## SJDsMommy

They do a growth and presentation scan at 30 weeks and check again at 36 by feeling your stomach and they also check your cervix during the strep b test. Otherwise yeah they just feel your stomach. If they cant tell or suspect the baby is not head down they will confirm with an ultrasound.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I am getting our carseat washed up and ready to go. I was going to wait a few more weeks but my hubby asked me yesterday when I was going to get the base put in the car so it got the idea in my head and I figured I might as well do it while I feel like it lol. So I got the pad, head pillow and spare head pillow and all the straps in the wash right now and just washed up the rest of it in the tub. Going to spray all the plastic parts with lysol just as a double precaution before putting the pad and straps back on. Got a couple things for my hubby to stick in my hospital bag. Going to make a list of what I have and what I want just to make sure I'm not forgetting anything but aside from clothes I think I got all the essentials in a bag ready to be transferred over to the hospital bag. I don't want to put clothes in there just yet though as I know I will be digging in there to get them out because I'll want to wear them lol.


----------



## mrswichman

update!
No pre eclampsia, but i do have chronic high blood pressure, so i got put on medication for it and written off work for a week to relax and get it under control. :happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Glad you don't have pre eclampsia! You should go take a nice bath now! I tell you I had the most relaxing bath last night! I so did not want to get out! I had to force myself out and only managed that because I had to pee and I had been in the tub so long the water was getting cold lol.

I had gotten some of the johnsons vanilla oatmeal baby wash and poured about 4 capfulls under the running water to make it a bubble bath, it made my skin all soft and the scent was very relaxing.


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrswichman said:


> update!
> No pre eclampsia, but i do have chronic high blood pressure, so i got put on medication for it and written off work for a week to relax and get it under control. :happydance:

Good to hear it's not Pre-E xx


----------



## mrswichman

SJDsMommy said:


> Glad you don't have pre eclampsia! You should go take a nice bath now! I tell you I had the most relaxing bath last night! I so did not want to get out! I had to force myself out and only managed that because I had to pee and I had been in the tub so long the water was getting cold lol.
> 
> I had gotten some of the johnsons vanilla oatmeal baby wash and poured about 4 capfulls under the running water to make it a bubble bath, it made my skin all soft and the scent was very relaxing.

A nice bath sounds so good right now, especially with this rotten cold i just cant seem to kick :wacko::growlmad::nope:


----------



## SJDsMommy

ooh in that case I reccommend the vapor wash, might help with congestion. everyone seems to have colds lately!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just went and picked up burgers with my mom last night, we also ordered the cupcakes and got some candy for a game we are playing. Can't believe my baby shower is next week! Still have no idea how many people will be there, I'm sure we have enough food though. We planned for about 60 and I think thats probably more than how many will actually be there, we invited alot of people though so who knows..

My mom has Friday off this coming week which is good because we are going to use that day to get any last minute items we may be missing and make sure we have everything, probably going to go down to the park to get an idea of how we are going to do things, went yesterday for a few minutes and my mom was trying to tell me what she had in mind but she just kept talking while I was trying to make sure my son didn't run off too far..

But looks like we have pretty much everything now! Just have to pick up some charcoal and buns and fruit for a fruit bowl next friday and we have to get balloons and pick up the cupcakes on saturday before going to the park. Hoping for a good turn out :)

Also have a dr appointment monday morning, nothing special but anxious to get an answer as to babys current position. Last night I was feeling like she was transverse again =/ feeling stretching in my sides..we'll see.


----------



## tmmommy07

Sounds like you're pretty prepared for the shower! Hope it all goes well!

My appointment isn't until Thursday. I may have to call and move it up though. My left ear has been hurting quite a bit since Wednesday...just haven't had the time to see a doctor with everything going on with the wedding. 

Which, the wedding went very well I think! I didn't stutter through any of it and I didn't read straight from the paper either. Which I was concerned about because it was my first wedding that I've officiated and they didn't give me any of what they wanted said until Tuesday. Everyone seemed happy with the way it went.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats great! Our pastor sucked when we got married.. Messed up alot. He actually said "for as long or until you both shall live" what does that even mean lol. 

Hope your ear feels better soon :)


----------



## Jac.

My wedding ceremony was so so so long! We used my mom's pastor and he and his wife both officiated the ceremony and it came out more like a church service with my husband and I awkwardly standing at the front. It was outdoors and it was SO hot...If I could go back and use a different officiator, I would...but I don't ever want to get married again, so here's hoping I never get divorced...Weddings are STRESSFUL! Anyways, I feel like my belly isn't growing and my baby is and it's so so TIGHT...I can see her body parts through my belly...like her bum or legs or something, We need some more room over here!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol its normal. Just stay hydrated and slather on that lotion! I've been able to see body parts better now for a couple weeks too and thats with the placenta in the front. As of last night I felt like the baby was laying diagnally sorta.. I seriously hope she gets into proper position soon and stays there! I'm worried she won't but the only thing that keeps me from over worrying is that when I feel her head down one day and kicking my sides the next I know for sure shes still got enough room to turn around..but thats both comforting and not because that means even when she does turn head down she can still flip =( its just scaring me a little..I really don't want a c section (would definitely opt for an ECV first and pray it works) its harder recovery plus we will be moving about 2-3 weeks after the baby is born and I have a toddler to look after plus I really don't want to be in the hospital long especially since I have never left my son over night with anyone..I don't really think he or I are ready for that especially since he still wakes up in the middle of the night some nights but I guess I really don't have much of a choice since home birth is not an option.. I'm sure things will be fine though..

Well since my dr appointment is tomorrow I get to steal the car from my hubby tomorrow since he has to go to school and we only have one car at the moment so I think after my appointment I'm going to take my son out and get some frozen yogurt. I got a coupon yesterday for this place near us thats buy one get one free but only on thursdays, hubby has school then too but the picture on the coupon really made me want some so I'm going to go tomorrow anyway lol I'm sure my son won't complain, he loves fruit and yogurt so I doubt much would go to waste lol.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Target's customer service people are useless. My husbands cousin is pregnant and just received a copy of the target baby catalog which had a coupon attatched to it for a $20 gift card if you make a registry, from what she is saying and from what I am reading about this offer online is this catalog is mailed to you, you take the coupon in along with a print out of your registry to the customer service desk and they give you a $20 gift card to use in store. Well I called the customer service people asking if I can get one mailed to me and they seem to have no idea what I am talking about and go on telling me about the registry completion coupon for 10% off whats left on my registry and the new baby welcome kit that you can get instores (I already got one). Since they didn't answer my question I decided to send an email instead figuring I would get someone else who may be able to help. This person pretty much says the exact same thing then when I tell them they did not answer my question at all they tell me to call back with a reference number. I figured I would try one more time and called back with the number I was given, not only could the person I was speaking with not find anything with that reference number but this person goes on to tell me that its a store promotion and not avaliable at all stores only participating locations and that I would need to go in and request the kit from customer service which has a little catalog in it. (I assume he is referring to the new baby welcome kit which is NOT the same thing). :dohh: 

From what I have read about this is some people just get it randomly (like my hubbys cousin did) others are saying they got one AFTER they registered and they received it in the mail and it is a bigger book than the little booklet they give you in the welcome kit.

Maybe I should have asked for a suprivisor -_- didn't help that the person I spoke with on the phone seemed like he barely spoke english


----------



## SJDsMommy

Drs appointment went well today! I'm up to 155.6 lbs, was hoping for no more than 155 at this appointment but oh well. Dr said the baby is head down! Finally! lets hope she stays that way! shes not very far into the pelvis though so still needs to drop more but for now I am happy. Next appointment in 2 weeks then its on to weekly :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Glad your appointment went well!

I had an unexpected appointment today. My sinuses was starting to hurt right across the middle of my face so I thought it was high time to call em up. Well, I have a sinus infection and my left ear is full of fluid and my right ear has excess fluid but not as bad as my left. Guess that explains why my ear hurt!

My next appointment is Thursday. Then the nurse had scheduled 2 weeks out from there but my doctor has already said he will probably change it because he wants to see me weekly for the last 4 weeks, not just the last 2. (Sometimes I don't know what his nurse is thinking...I had a lot of problems with her at the beginning of this pregnancy too but she's been better here lately.)


----------



## SJDsMommy

My dr starts weekly appointments at 36 weeks but since I'm a week ahead in my appointments I guess that puts me starting weekly at 35 lol. Hope they get your sinus infection cleared up :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah, I'm actually a week ahead too. That was one of the things the nurse screwed up at the beginning. She kept saying she scheduled it for 4 weeks but if you actually looked at a calendar it was 5 weeks. My doctor said they will correct it at some point so this Thursday there's a good chance he will schedule another in there for next week to fill in where she miscounted.

I had my first dose of antibiotics this morning so I hope by morning it'll feel better. My work is throwing me a shower tomorrow so one way or another I will be at work! I have to say, I haven't had to miss much work though this pregnancy. It was like 2 days worth total for pregnancy related stuff. Now, for non pregnancy stuff I've missed like a week or so...but at the beginning I had a respiratory infection then twisted my pelvis back out (it's always been misaligned but I actually popped it completely out), then I had strep throat.


----------



## mrswichman

Well Today I had a check up appointment for my blood pressure, and it didn't really going down after 4 days of rest and on the medicine, so they are putting me on an additional medicine and starting stress test this thursday,possibly bed rest for rest of the pregnancy and considered high risk from here on out and only seeing the main doctor...i hope this new medicine helps cause i hate being on bed rest.... :nope:


----------



## tmmommy07

mrswichman said:


> Well Today I had a check up appointment for my blood pressure, and it didn't really going down after 4 days of rest and on the medicine, so they are putting me on an additional medicine and starting stress test this thursday,possibly bed rest for rest of the pregnancy and considered high risk from here on out and only seeing the main doctor...i hope this new medicine helps cause i hate being on bed rest.... :nope:

Awe, I hope they get your blood pressure figured out! I'd go insane on bed rest. I went crazy not working on my maternity leave with my son so I know I'd go crazy stuck on bed rest. You'll have to keep us posted as to whether or not the new medicine works for you.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wow thats no fun! hope they figure it out!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Another possible job offer for my hubby.. nothing as big or permanant as policeman/nursing though. I guess he was talking to this guy who sits next to him in one of his classes and got to talking about his job, apparently the night time guy is about to no longer be there (they are firing him because he sucks at the job) he's not sure if the managers are looking to replace the guy or not but I guess he was going to them talk about it and let them know my hubby would be interested. He'd have atleast the same amount of hours as he has now and it starts off at $4 an hour more than what he's currently making. It would be a step in the right direction until we can get something more permanent. I guess he would be putting computers together. He likes that kind of thing so I'm sure he would be good at it.

He'll get more info tomorrow apparently. In the mean time we are still waiting on an answer from the police department but if that ends up a no go then he should be able to start the nursing program next semester, they really like him and he's all set up to go they just haven't made the list of who will be accepted to start in January yet (or atleast haven't told those accepted), but theres a real good chance he's in.

Glad to have all these opportunities :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Wow, hopefully it all works out for you guys! That's pretty awesome he keeps getting good offers!

AFM, my work had my baby shower yesterday and it went very well I think! I'm not usually the most liked person here since I have to be the one to tell people no they aren't allowed to order the stuff they want...so I was suprised to see I got so much! I got $185 in gift cards! Odd thing is, I don't know what I want to buy. You'd think I never had a kid before and am totally clueless.:dohh:

My problem seems to be that I have pretty much everything we NEED but there are items that I consider luxuries and would like to have but I keep feeling like I should be guilty for wanting them. So, here is my list of needs and wants:

*Needs*
Car Seat (my neighbor has a nice one that she keeps saying will give me but she hasn't given it to me yet)
Changing table pad
more cloth diapers
wipes
bottles (well liners, I use drop ins and have plenty of blue and green bottles would be nice to have a few pink though)
more storage adaptors for my drop in bottles (if I breast feed...we'll see after she is born. I have migraines and will try up until I have them return, if they do, I can't breast feed and be on my meds at the same time as it's unsafe for baby)

*Wants*
bouncer seat
pack n play (Playpen)
new stroller
boppy pillow
more cloth diapers (I consider this on both lists because I could get by with what I have but I don't want to feel obligated to do laundry every 2 days.)


I just don't know where to start! I just don't want to buy something then be mad at myself for buying it. I'm not a person that likes to spend my money so it's hard for me.

I think there's more to this list but I don't know! My sister's list for me is WAY longer than this!


----------



## SJDsMommy

wow! thats great! I'm not expecting near that much but I can hope lol. You can always save them and use them for things like clothes or put them toward bedding when shes a bit older or something, save to use for christmas time if you have anything left to buy.


----------



## Jac.

I'm moving on Saturday, we were supposed to move tomorrow but that's not going to work since the apartment won't be empty yet, the thing is we've packed everything so an extra day is a little annoying... My blood pressure went up to 108/62 from 88/40...They said it's most likely due to stress but nothing to be concerned about...I think that's the highest my blood pressure has ever been!! How is everyone else doing? anyone tired of being pregnant yet?? Also...In my town we have a facebook group that's a swap/buy/sell group. It's really great and I've found great deals on it...maybe you guys have them in your area? I got a bouncer chair in great condition for $10, I'm also interested in a cradle swing a lady is selling for $50 and it's in excellent condition...you should check and see if you have one in your area. They are great.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats a low blood pressure! Sucks you have to wait another day to move too! Wr have a couple of those pages in our area, the town my hubby was in for the last stretch of his military carrer actually had a website kind of like their own craigslist it was cool


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I was preparing a game we are playing at the baby shower, the candy poo game. The one where you melt chocolate and put it in a diaper and people have to guess what the candy is in each diaper.. anyway I made 5 of them and did my best to make the candy unrecognizable. My hubby saw them once they were all made and was like "eeew, I've seen all of those come from Spencer (our son)" then he points at one and says "except you need to make this one green" LOL! gross! I have to say most of them do look real.. I think people will get a kick out of it :) anyway my mom is coming over in a bit with my nieces, she figured she would let the kids play together for a little bit until she has to go pick up their mom from work. I'm going to have her give this a trial run and see if she can guess any correctly.

and just for kicks here's a picture for your viewing pleasure ;) hahaha.

https://i47.tinypic.com/r0xuzq.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

Update!!

Went back to doctor today to check blood pressure and do a non-stress test. Blood pressure is back down to normal 122/78 and stress test came out great :D go back Tuesday for another NTS and to see blood pressure again after working the weekend...never thought I'd say it, but I can't wait to go back to work...except it sucks i have to go back on my birthday...oh well.. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

glad things are better! :)


----------



## Jac.

Mmm...those actually look like poop! haha. 

Good to hear your BP and stress test came back well!


----------



## tmmommy07

Hey, those look pretty good! I'm sure everyone will love that game. It was funny at mine watching people sniff it to see if they could figure out what kind they were.

Mrswichman - YAY! glad your BP is down!:happydance:

AFM - went to the doctor yesterday, now I'm going weekly so I'll go again next week. But, my cervix was "kinda long" and "a good 1 cm!" (yes, he said it with an exclamation point. My doctor sounds so excited when telling me stuff sometimes.) Being as my cervix has always been "extra long" in every ultrasound so he said it's progress. So, it's nice to know all these contractions I've been having are actually doing something...not much, but something!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wonder if your little miss will be here early? 

its been such a long day for me! My son woke up at 3:30, I put him in our bed and he went right back to sleep as usual but after that I couldnt go back to sleep myself. So about 4 am I decided to get up and make some pancakes because my stomach wouldn't stop growling. Then I took a shower cleaned up the coolers that we are taking with us tomorrow and my son woke up soon after that, fed him ran to the store then my mom picked us up and we were gone doing various stuff mostly getting last minute food items but we were with my grandparents and we were out much longer than expected! Got home about 5:20 and gave my son a bath (poor kid hasn't had much of a nap all day so his dad is putting him in bed early atm) currently baking these cookies, 1 dozen down, one in the oven and 8 more to go =/ then I still have some laundry I need to get done and dishes.. ugh


ETA: My stomach has that bruised feeling now too =/ as much as I want to sleep I think I may end up soaking in the tub for a little bit to see if it helps any


----------



## tmmommy07

Wow, you had a busy day. Hopefully you shower goes well today!

As far as her coming early...she either needs to come this coming week or next or not until after the 26th. It won't go with my work schedule if she comes between the 2 time frames. I'm the treasurer for a special education provider in 6 school corporations so I've got big stuff due and checks to write. I will have paid maternity leave but I'll still be doing my job (mostly from home) and being paid on claim so it'll be nice to have money on this leave. With my son it was all unpaid.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol well unfortunately we don't usually get to choose when the baby comes unless inductions or c sections are involved but hopefully she comes at an opportune time for you lol. 


We've been busy preparing for this party for a good month now. Spent more money than I was expecting, though I did spend a good amount of my own money, thankfully most of this wasn't out of my pocket or this party would kind of be worthless..lol that sounds greedy but I just hope all the planning and spending was worth it =/ we could have just as easily went out and bought things for the baby instead, but its nice to be able to see everyone too. I told my mom next time we plan on having a party just say screw it and go spend all the money on gifts at walmart lol I was joking but then she started saying my son will have a small birthday next year with just the family and a few close friends. That kind of made me mad I told her she has no say in this as SHE won't be paying for his party so what does it matter to her? (not that I plan on something huge but we are going to invite whoever the hell we want!) then she just said she knows she will be involved in the planning. Like hell she will! I appreciate her doing this shower for me, even though I am doing a lot of the planning myself too but I don't know what gives her the idea she will be involved in my son's party as she wasn't involved in the planning of his birthday party this year, though she tried to be..but I'll be dammed if she tries to mess with it and wants to change what I want to do (because I know she would want things her way).

Anyway sorry for ranting..thats another story lol. I really do hope we have a good turn out though because we still have no idea how many people to expect, most people never did say either way after my constant requests to have people tell us whether they are coming or not =/ and some of the ones who did say they are coming or said maybe, are now last minute telling me they won't be able to come after all =/ so now I really don't know how many people to expect! I'm sure I'm worrying for nothing but I have a feeling we are going to have way more food than we need.. lol

Well anyway I got all those cookies made but didn't get that bath, my son woke up so I had to settle him back down so didn't get to bed until about 10:30 (having been up since 3:30 am and being busy all day I was beyond tired!) Woke up about 5:30 today so I took a shower, kid woke up in the middle of it but he was in my room already so he just walked on into the bathroom lol. 

Don't have too much to do until later when my mom picks me up around 11.. just have to get everything I have here together and ready to go and try and get my son down for his nap right before I leave. Good thing he woke up early (I was going to wake him anyway if he didn't) might make it easier lol if not my hubby will have to wake up from his nap (he works nights so will be napping before the party) and make the kid take a nap too.. 

Wish I could go back to sleep for a bit..


----------



## mrswichman

Question:
Does/has anyone ever had like a poking feeling right near your belly button?? Like it is so uncomfortable...my friend said if its his hand he could be scartching me with his nails...all i know is,its not so comfy


----------



## SJDsMommy

I get a bruise like feeling right by my belly button, so annoying :/ had it with my son too.

Just got home from my baby shower not too long ago. Very dissapointed :( we put all this work into it and hardly anyone showed up! Had way too much food and what not and out.of the gifts I got alot of it is stuff I already have or otherwise dont need or like :/ was nice.to see the people that showed up but for all this work, the shower cost wayyyyy more than we got out of it..but oh well. The stuff I can use is nice :)


----------



## mrswichman

I'm sorry you didn't have the turn out you wanted,or got things you needed.


----------



## SJDsMommy

It sucks since we spent all that time and money on this but atleast we can make use of somethings.

I have to go to walmart tomorrow so will be taking the things I can exchange there with me and put it toward a play mat or something else we can use.


----------



## tmmommy07

Mrswichman - I don't feel my baby move like normal people so I can't say I ever had that, with my son either...my sister said she's felt it before though.

Sjdsmommy - that sucks your turnout wasn't better. I know what it's like to put a bunch of effort into something like that and have a bad turnout. I agree that sometimes you could've just put the money towards more baby stuff. That's partially why we decorate for showers with real clothes and bottles and such so the decorations can be used later. We also tend to make pulled pork barbeque so we can easily freeze leftovers. So, yeah, I totally feel for you!


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy07 said:


> Mrswichman - I don't feel my baby move like normal people so I can't say I ever had that, with my son either...my sister said she's felt it before though.
> 
> Sjdsmommy - that sucks your turnout wasn't better. I know what it's like to put a bunch of effort into something like that and have a bad turnout. I agree that sometimes you could've just put the money towards more baby stuff. That's partially why we decorate for showers with real clothes and bottles and such so the decorations can be used later. We also tend to make pulled pork barbeque so we can easily freeze leftovers. So, yeah, I totally feel for you!


Thankfully most of the decorations were from the dollar store lol and my brothers girlfriend took them when we were done. Some of it was girly but nothing said its a girl on it so she figured whatever she'd use them anyway lol. We had burgers and hot dogs but alot of it went unused. My grandpa made a bunch of salsa, 2 huge fruit bowls, and a big bowl of potato salad. We had 5 dozen cupcakes some chips, soda and all that stuff.. it all got sent home with various people though (mostly my aunt, we all joked she only showed up to go grocery shopping as she's always quick to claim whatever is left at functions like this) so atleast none of the food went to waste in the end but we definitely didn't need to put that much work into it lol we had way too many prize gifts too and all this stuff we didn't end up using that my mom insisted we get for whatever reason.. We did get $30 off that raffle she did though..

Just went to walmart and exchanged some luvs for huggies and exchanged a few things I didn't need. Put that money toward a play mat for the baby.

Still have to go to target and return this baby bather I got (I already have one so don't need another) as well as this little hat I probably won't ever put on the baby =/ definitely appreciate the thought but rather exchange it for something we WILL use. also need to return some doubles to jc penny at some point. Atleast I got a gift receipt for those lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh yeah forgot to mention, that guy my hubby was talking to about the computer job wasnt there on thursday :dohh: so have to wait until tuesday to hear anything assuming he is there then..


----------



## Jac.

Today is my anniversary. One year! Yay, we did it!! haha. I also get the bruised feeling you're talking about. My midwife said it's just the baby pressing up against you because there isn't so much room now. How is everyone doing otherwise? I'm moved in now, but we can't use the main bedroom because our Landlord is re-carpeting this week, it's very cluttered in here right now.


----------



## tmmommy07

Congratulations on 1 year! The rest just kinda fly by and blur together...at least for us it has. We had a very eventful year that year though.

Otherwise, I am all of a sudden so tired. I feel like I need a 4 hour nap every day. Not that I get them but yesterday I did since hubby was so nice to let me sleep. But, I'm not a napping kind of person usually so it's weird to me. I just can't wait until she's here so I don't have to go to work for a while. I'll be working from home for the most part during my leave but it won't be that bad...I'm just ready for a break.

Everyone keeps telling me they think it won't be long but I keep thinking she'll be late. Don't want to get my hopes up or anything!


----------



## SJDsMommy

UGH so frusted as I had almost finished typing what I was going to say then my son goes and plays with the mouse and ends up hitting the back button before I could take it away from him -_- so of course lost all of what I was going to say.. ugh lol

Anyway congrats and happy anniversary!

I think I may have felt a few contractions this morning. I was laying on my left side and and felt a bit of pressure in my pelvis almost as if I am starting to dilate or something. It lasted 30-60 seconds each but only happened about 4 times. Once I got up it stopped so don't know whats going on there..nothing too intense though could have also just been pressure who knows!

My son woke me up early today again but he went to bed pretty early too and wouldn't wake up for anything so I just said screw it lol but when we got up I went to do some dishes, I hate leaving dishes in the sink overnight but I just didn't feel like doing them lol but come to find out once the washer was all loaded, we're completely out of dish soap! I knew it too but totally spaced it out. I even went to walmart and the grocery store yesterday and could have gotten some at either place :dohh: I'll just blame it on pregnancy brain lol. I do have to go to target later today though so hopefully I will remember to get some while I am there. 

I am also considering putting my son in head start, not sure if we qualify but I'm going to go down and apply anyway, doesn't hurt to try! The school I was looking at has 1 spot left open for his age group so if I want it I need to jump on it. However when I called down there to see if we could come and sit in with the class just to see how things go for a little bit they said we are welcome to come by and see the facility but the head start section is still waiting on their license from the state so no kids are there yet. So I think I will go apply, then go to target then if theres time left go down to the school and check it out just for looks. Seems to have good reviews as far as the preschool section goes atleast but the head start is a different program.. I just figured it would be nice for my son to have some kids his own age to associate with a couple days a week and it would definitely help out when his sister gets here lol. Just have to find where my hubby left his tax return..


ETA: Scratch that. Looks like I won't be getting that done after all. I asked my husband to print out his tax return and he doesn't think its necessary. He said he will do it later. I told him ok but don't wait too long because they only have one spot open. Then he starts going balistic saying that I'm stressing out and that he's not even 2 yet and doesn't need to go to preschool blah blah blah. I told him I just think it would be nice for him to associate with kids his own age on a regular basis so he told me to take him to the park -_- to which I replied its not the same then he goes on saying I am the one stressing and all this bs. I'm not stressing out at all and if we end up not getting in so what big deal I just think it would be nice for our son and atleast want to try. I don't know what the big deal is but my hubby has been like this the past couple days now, jumps down my throat when I say or mention something and he says I'm the one over reacting, he starts raising his voice so I give him the same tone and yet I'm the one whos yelling and he says he's only yelling because I am even though he started it. Ugh getting so sick of his attitude lately -_- (Sorry for ranting)..


----------



## SJDsMommy

Omg lol stupid stupid me DID forget the dishsoap again lol and now my son is taking a nap! guess I'll just have my hubby pick some up on his way home from school later =/ I hope thats important enough :haha:


----------



## tmmommy07

SJDsMommy said:


> Omg lol stupid stupid me DID forget the dishsoap again lol and now my son is taking a nap! guess I'll just have my hubby pick some up on his way home from school later =/ I hope thats important enough :haha:

Do you have Borax? In a pinch, you can use just Borax as a detergent. I make my own and Borax is one of the main ingredients along with Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda (not baking soda).


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy07 said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Omg lol stupid stupid me DID forget the dishsoap again lol and now my son is taking a nap! guess I'll just have my hubby pick some up on his way home from school later =/ I hope thats important enough :haha:
> 
> Do you have Borax? In a pinch, you can use just Borax as a detergent. I make my own and Borax is one of the main ingredients along with Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda (not baking soda).Click to expand...



No I don't.. I have some Ajax so if I need any of the dishes that are in the washer right now I can just wash it by hand. Hubby said he will get some but he wont be home till a little after 7 tonight.. ah well I'll make due. 


And he actually emailed me his tax return. I just have to stop by the library and print it out on the way down to the head start office. Its a bit out of the way and will delay the time I get there since the library doesn't open until 9 but oh well =/ we need to get some ink for our printer!

ETA: actually I think i will have to wait until thursday to go to the office now as hubby will need to be in class at 11 tomorrow =/ that doesn't give me enough time to down to the library, all the way out to the head start office and then back over to pick hubby up and drop him off again..maybe I'll go to the libary then go to the office after dropping him off. just confusing myself now lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

So ladies does everyone feel like they are ready? We don't have much time left now :) yesterday I took the toys that my son has in this plastic drawer set and put them into some boxes for now (we're going to get a big tub for him to use as a toy box) and then I tidied up the closet to make room in there for it, separated the babys clothes by size and got everything new born and 0-3 months put in a drawer (everything bigger than that is in a box or hanging up) but I will be taking them back out to wash them soon then separating them by what they are, shirts + onesies in one drawer, pjs, beanies and socks in another and then pants. Sweaters and dresses will be hung up :) We have more 0-3 month stuff than I thought! I might grab another package of new born onesies and a couple more pjs though. We are really lacking 3-6 month stuff though so will have to keep an eye out for that size.

I also washed up the bag I will be using as my hospital bag and am going to pack it up soon. I have 2 pairs of comfy pj pants to put in there along with all the toiletries I just need to decide on some shirts and go buy my hubby a new outfit to put in there just incase. He's in desperate need of new clothes anyway as he only has 2 pairs of pants that he wears, they are getting worn out fast from all the wash and wearing but he\ refuses to go out and shop for clothes lol. Parts of me feel like I am going to go earlier than planned and another part of me thinks I will end up induced again so I really have no idea! but once I finish packing up the bags we will be good to go whenever. However I still want to get this place a good deep cleaning before she gets here so we don't have to do it all after shes born. Atleast this place is small so won't require too much but I want to get the bathrooms scrubbed up all nice and good and the appliances in the kitchen atleast and maybe start packing slowly all the blankets and stuff we don't use..

Baby's bag is all packed up though and her new patient papers are filled out as much as they can be right now (laking birth info is all) going to take those with us so we can get them filled out at the hospital. So anxious to get to 36 weeks so I can know how I am progressing lol. Havent been getting much sleep the past couple days..last night was hubbys fault. He thought 2 am would be a good time to try and seduce me -_- as if lol.


----------



## tmmommy07

I haven't really done much to actually get ready for her...I think I'm in denial or something. I really feel that if I have everything ready and she shows late then I'll be disappointed. Went to the doctor today - everything the same as last week. I know she's not quite ready yet but I was hoping to have made some sort of progress. I had so many contractions over the weekend that I didn't get anything done that I wanted to do.

My doctor is so funny though, he told me that it could still happen at any time! He checked another patient on Friday who had no dilation or effacement and her water broke last night...she's over at the hospital with no dilation or effacement still. So, he kept saying, it could happen! I'm still convinced she's going to be difficult like me and wait until last minute though.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I feel more anxious to get ready with this one than I did with my son, I was fine waiting till last minute with him and he was born late. So maybe this one will come on her own, who knows.. Its really hard on me though knowing we cant do too much since we are moving at the end of next month but in the mean time I am doing what I can. My husband actually read about some kind of option to buy a house that makes it a little cheaper.. I don't remember what it was called but basically you would own the home but not the land, the land would be owned by like a bank or something. It makes it cheaper but the only thing is they can kick you off the land but apparently they dont.. I don't know if I want to go with that option unless we can purchase the land at some point too, it seems like theres some kind of a catch and I dont want to be worrying if they will kick us off or not (even if they usually dont) I'd rather just own the home and land out right but I guess either way is a better option than renting. Oh and I guess also you can't sell the home without the land owners permission.. seems sketchy to me I guess you could say..I'd rather go with a rent to own home.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I ordered a bottle of clary sage oil and it just got in. I didn't even open it and can smell it already! lol its not bad but wouldn't say its necessarily a plesant smell either.. Anyway I heard its great for relaxation and can also be helpful for inducing labor. While obviously I dont intend to induce labor just yet and will hold off on using this until atleast 36 weeks, I'm curious to see if it will infact help lol. Its sitting a good 10 inches or so from me and I can still get a wiff of it, thats some strong stuff lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its been a quiet couple of days, hope everyone is well and ready to enjoy the weekend :)

As for me still having alot of pressure down there but also getting kicks in my sides again =( I hope she didn't move back to transverse. Seeing the dr again on Monday.


----------



## tmmommy07

It has been quiet! My husband's birthday was Friday and everyone was convinced I was going to have her that night. I was even starting to wonder. I was having strong contractions but nothing regular then yesterday had the same...today I've had nothing. Oh well, my sister got mad at me yesterday because I don't really have anything ready for Libby. I have stuff but not much is actually ready. So today, I'm cleaning house and will probably get a few things ready. I haven't even packed a bag for her or me for the hospital. The weather has been so fall-like this weekend and it's gotten me in the mood to clean! So, off to clean some more! I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well you are term now so it couldn't be any time :) Hope she doesn't tease you for too long! I've got out bags mostly ready to go. Babys bag is ready, my bag just needs a set of clothes for hubby, my spare phone charger thats in his back pack and maybe an extra snack or 2. My son's bag to take to my grandparents just needs some clothes in it. Hesitating to do that because I know I will just be going into his bag to dig the clothes out at some point lol. Going to the dr tomorrow then I have to return something at JC penny, might get my hubby some pants while there if the prices aren't obnoxious.

I've been having pressure alot, starting to think I may go early..


----------



## tmmommy07

I have had so much pressure lately. I swear it feels like my pelvis is being torn apart! The sad part is though that I have loose joints to begin with, then with them loosening in preparation for her arrival - now I waddle like Fred Sanford (you know, the old show about the junk man - Sanford and Son). My husband has been calling me Fred a lot lately.

My sister keeps bugging me to set up an induction date with my doctor. It's getting a little annoying actually. I go on Thursday anyways but she wants me to send him an e-mail or call him. I don't see the rush. Our hospital does inductions up to a week early and as late as a week late. But, it's all dependent on how much space they have in Labor and Delivery at the time. So, even if we set it up now, there is a good chance that I will show up and they would send me home due to no space. That's the bad part about living in the country without very many hospitals around...you are kind of limited to what rooms are available.

Ah, now I'm rambling...Have a wonderful day!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just got back from my appointment, things going good. Nurse practitioner said I have to see an actual dr next week as they will want to "touch base" but then i can see her again afterward. Out shopping today


----------



## Jac.

I am in so so much pain! I can barely walk and bending over is just brutal. Is this normal? It's my pelvis and lower abdomen. I'm really really looking forward to October now, this is not fun!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Totally normal, your baby is probably doing the same as mine, working its way into the pelvis. I'm having a hard time bending over myself! The last leg of pregnancy isn't always easy but we're all almost there now! :)

Can't wait to see all the updates within the next few weeks :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Oh, yeah, the pain in the pelvis and lower abdomen...totally normal! Wait until you have some good contractions and you can actually feel your pelvis pulling apart as LO's head pushes down...it's just lovely! But, hey, you're in the home stretch now!

Friday I was having pain in my back that radiated around which actually summed up to mild contractions. Then, I had contractions so hard on Saturday I actually had to stop what I was doing and just sit there until they went away. I'm hoping on Thursday they tell me I've made some kind of progress.


----------



## SJDsMommy

By the sound of that I'd be surprised if you haven't!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I just have to say.. hot cheetos and cinnamon life ceteal...owww lol


----------



## Jac.

I want raisin bran!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol my little combo there gave me odd braxton hicks.. They lasted for a few seconds each but any time I went to take another bite of cereal they came back. I couldnt even finish it. After that they stopped but I had a strong urge to finish packing my sons bag (just waiting on some laundry to finish) and also clean lol so I cleaned up, found my son some clothes, threw laundry in and went to the store because we were almost out of laundry soap and I had to get some pull ups and wipes for his bag too.. Lol so once the laundry is done I can toss one more outfit in his bag, get my hubby a shirt in mine along with the pants I bought him assuming they fit, he hasnt tried them on yet he came home exhausted after school since he only got like 2 hours of sleep after work before he had to be up again. So once the laundry is all done we will officially be packed and ready to go anytime. Also want to take a bath but kind of want to sleep too..will have to see how long ot takes my son to go to bed.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Grr so my son caught a cold from his cousin and I happened to mention it on facebook. I was talking with a friend of the family who mentioned her daughter is also sick when one of my cousins pipes in telling me I shouldnt be giving him medicine for it at such a young age, I told him his dr approved it and after asking me what it was he tells me I need to look for a new dr and all this crap. Um excuse me but I trust our sons dr over a damn nursing student who doesnt know my son anyway. No one asked you dude. Ugh the nerve of some people!

ETA: Ok so even after I tell him I trust his dr and theres a reason I make the 35 minute drive to see him rather than a closer dr he goes on telling me some drs only have good bedside manner and aren't as nice as you think and that no good dr would give a child that medicine. (My mom actually said its the same medicine the drs told her to give us kids when we were little). Granted that was around 20 years ago since my grandparents took me and my bros in when I was only 2, I'm sure some things have changed in the medicine world but still - I'm just fine! Too bad you can't punch someone through a computer screen. I ignored him after that, he's not going to budge and I don't want to waste my time on him anymore but I really don't appreciate him telling me what to do and not do with my kid.


----------



## mrswichman

Don't you just love when people tell you how to do things...lol
I'm getting so sick of it and my LO isn't even here yet.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its so annoying and unfortunately doesnt get any better. I dont know whats worse, people who also have kids and are stuck in their ways or those without who think they are experts anyway. And then theres the overly bragging. I have a friend whos son is 2 weeks older than mine and for a while she kept telling me my son would be doing this and that in about 2 weeks. Once he reached a month old hed already passed her son up in development. After a while it got to the point where I could say "hes been doing that for a while now.." He rolled over first sat up first crawled and walked first talked first and is potty training first..her son got teeth and hair first..thats about it lol.


----------



## mrswichman

lol. yeah my aunt's boys are going to be 9months older than my LO and she keeps telling me when things will happen and i need this and that and should do things this way....it's like my baby is different from yours, im a different person than you so we probably wont parent the same....i want to yell "Shutup!!!" lol

On another note...got another stress test today and ultrasound...lets see how much they think LO has gained in 2weeks lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopefully everything goes well! :)

I've finished my little bout of cleaning for now (except dishes) just need to put the baby's clothes away when the dryer gets done :)

Tried to take a bath afterward with my clary sage. Let me tell you that stuff has a strong smell! I put about 2 teaspoons of milk in there and a capful of oatmeal baby wash since I haven't gotten my almond oil yet, I wasn't going to start the clary sage until 36 weeks (mostly got it for relaxation not to induce) but I just needed to relax a bit and figured I'd give it a try but my son made it anything but relaxing =/ he kept splashing, throwing shampoo bottles in there, got mad when I told him no or took them away, ended up throwing a tantrum and hitting his head on the toilet :dohh: Probably should have waited until he took a nap..but after the restless night last night and 6 hours of broken sleep I've been getting for weeks now I just wanted to relax. My son has some pent up energy he needs to get out.. need to take him to the park or something, its really nice out today but I really don't feel like going anywhere or doing anything right at this particular moment.


----------



## mrswichman

Aww sorry your bath wasn't as relaxing as you hope...maybe try when your sons asleep and right before you head to bed...?

But everything went good had a stress done...well tried...Christopher wouldn't hold still to set the heart rate up and when he finally did he got the hiccups lol. So after not being able to get it i had to go down to my ultrasound+bpp(to make up for the stress test) everything turned out great,my little guy has some long legs the tech said lol...and he weighs approximately 5lb 4oz. is that enough gain in two week time from about 5lb. 1oz???i was confused and thought maybe his growth slowed or something....


----------



## SJDsMommy

Looks like its settled down a bit but its a pretty good weight for how far along you are :)

I took advantage of my son's nap time to squeeze in a much needed nap myself. I know theres things I could have gotten done during that time but it was definitely needed. got almost a whole 3 hours in and for once I don't feel like it was a waste! apparently he needed it too because hes STILL sleeping lol. Got up and soon after was having some mild contractions that went away when I managed to make myself get up and pee (so weird lol) then I went and ate some cereal, paid the car payment and sent my hubby a text begging him for papa johns because I have a craving for their garlic parmesan breadsticks LOL. Had to start the dryer over again, our dryer sucks and takes 2 cycles sometimes, so still waiting on the baby's clothes to dry but they should be done soon :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Think I may be having some very dull contractions. Nothing regular and definitely not time to go to the hospital but I am having some on and off pressure at the least. Still able to feel baby move around though so not 100% sure. Just going to keep an eye out, could be braxton hicks as I'm not due for another month yet but still something to keep an eye on. 

I'm just a little anxious/nervous as I wasn't really in pain when I had my son..Infact if I wasn't at the hospital already I dont think I would have known when to go in (I'm sure I've mentioned that before) so going to have to stay on top of things and go in for monitoring if I think its getting there. I wish it was Monday already, I just want to get my cervical check done and over with so I can know my progress. My appointment won't be till the afternoon though. My son's got his dentist appointment to fill those cavities in his front teeth (its more like one right in the split between his two top front teeth) Since he has to fast the night before and morning of due to the sedation they do these appointments first thing in the morning. So he's set up for 8:30, should get out of there around 10:30 so that leaves enough time for food and a quick nap before we head out to my appointment at 1:30.

Hmm..whatever this is has gotten a little stronger in the time its taken me to write this (did have to stop a couple times to tend to my son lol).


----------



## Mrs.B.

Keep us updated! Good luck if this is it!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> Keep us updated! Good luck if this is it!



Oh no I don't think its time quite yet but I do have a feeling I will go early. Will have to wait and see :)


----------



## mrswichman

Hope she comes soon :D

Finally got the crib all ready for little man and everything else is gotten...just gotta figure out how to decorate around his crib..as we live in a 1bedroom apartment...
 



Attached Files:







309132_3246102011822_1737692322_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









281193_3246102531835_391273877_o.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









326978_3246103291854_376138456_o.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha all sporty already!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too am only in a 1 bed house, we put cot up yesterday in our room :)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0187-1.jpg


----------



## tmmommy07

Awe, wow, you ladies are so much more prepared than I am! I have Libby's crib put up but it's full of stuff...:blush:

I still need to have my sister paint the truffula trees on the wall behind her crib. We have everything to do it but she hasn't had a chance to come over and do it. But, I found out why...my sister and I were supposed to be going shopping this weekend but she was only saying that so I wouldn't make plans. Her and my mom decided to throw me a shower on Sunday! They even went and did a registry of everything they thought I still needed. I thought it was very sweet of them!

Although, my sister said she talked to my MIL on Monday and she said she probably won't be there because she's had a sinus headache and won't feel like driving that far...as if she knows how she's going to feel in 6 days. That's okay though, I'm still not totally over the fact she sent me the e-mail basically saying my baby's not important because her other son's wedding (my BIL) is more important than us.

Oh, well! On a happier note, I go to the doctor this afternoon! I hope I've made some progress!


----------



## SJDsMommy

we havent set out crib up yet, we're moving only 2 1/2 weeks after my due date and plan to co sleep for a while anyway so will just have the pack n play in our room at first in the event we need to put her in her own space for whatever reason. We have a 2 room apartment right now and the crib is actually in my sons room but has no mattress (its on his toddler bed) and its got blankets and what not shoved in it that need to be washed and packed away lol. 

Another shower? thats nice! kind of last minute though, hope you don't go into labor in the middle of it haha :)

Good luck at your appointment! I woke up with pretty big pressure this morning, although not incredibly painful it had me wondering if I should go in for monitoring or something but it only happened once so far and I'm pretty much normal now (as normal as I have been in the past couple days anyway) so no need to go to the hospital yet lol. Who knows it may not be for a few weeks yet since I'm not even term but I'm just a little paranoid I'll end up waiting too long since I seemed to have a huge pain tolerance last time and definitely think this one is coming early and on her own.. but I have internet on my phone and the hospital has wifi so when it does eventually happen I'll be sure to let you all know (and expect the same from you ladies! lol) until then I am trying to relax and keep this place decently clean (not going to be much better than that with a toddler lol) been so picky about the living room area lately lol picking up in there constantly! Tomorrow is Friday which means I will be spending the afternoon with my mom again, going to my grandparents for dinner (seem to do that often on fridays) so I think I may go ahead and drop my sons bag off there and our spare carseat just so they have one ready for him just incase and then his bag is one less thing we have to remember to bring later. Will still have to grab his teddy bear and blanket and my pillow that hes in love with that I'm sending with him too (to make him feel more at home). I feel like I am so prepared but then theres all these other little things that pop into my head lol


----------



## mrswichman

SJDsMommy said:


> Haha all sporty already!

oh yes very sporty...as soon as we found out LO was a boy my OH said "I got my baseball player" lol was so cute and he was really excited+ we're big REDS fans...:D
Just a question what do BH's feel like...? 
and what do normal contractions feel like?
I'm afraid i won't know when it's happening...lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Haha all sporty already!
> 
> oh yes very sporty...as soon as we found out LO was a boy my OH said "I got my baseball player" lol was so cute and he was really excited+ we're big REDS fans...:D
> Just a question what do BH's feel like...?
> and what do normal contractions feel like?
> I'm afraid i won't know when it's happening...lolClick to expand...


Well..thats kind of hard to answer as everyone feels them differently. Some people getting tightening feelings and some never do. Braxton hicks though will go away with time, you can try eating, changing position, taking a bath and if they go away its probably nothing real and they generally are not painful. Real contractions will not go away no matter what you do, they may get slightly better in terms of toleration but they won't go away without medical intervention.

Most people seem to feel like they are having period cramps, some also get back or side pains as well.


Hope that helps a little..if you have any doubt do call the dr. Even if it ends up being nothing its always better to be on the safe side.


As for me I've been having this cramping all day, constantly. Its mostly dull but it does feel like period cramps, just slightly above where I normally get them. I've decided if I still feel this way (or worse) in the morning I will be calling my dr's office to get some kind of an answer. While I still dont feel like its time just yet I am starting to feel similar to how I did in the beginning of my labor with my son so I kind of hope they will send me in for monitoring.


We went down to walmart yesterday and I asked my hubby to help me pick out some outfits for the baby (I just wanted him to be involved a bit as he hasnt picked anything out for her!) he kept picking up boy outfits..I told him we werent shopping for our son lol he didn't seem too interested in shopping for girl stuff (go figure) so I just let it go. I tried, apparently he doesn't care what she wears lol. I did show him this really cute dress we got at our baby shower (he had to leave before the presents were opened as he had to go get ready for work) he thought it looked dumb. I think its just that he doesn't care for girly clothing cause hes not a girl lol. I was like what our daughter can't look like a girl? He held the dress up to our son and was like well if she looks anything like him it might be weird (ugh..men) lol


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, I'm 2 cm and my cervix is favorable is what the doctor said yesterday. If I want him to, he said he would strip my membranes at next week's appointment. But, he also said, "Well, if she's still in there..." We aren't really trying to make her come before she's ready but my grandma is coming to town in early October and I don't want to be stuck in a hospital and miss her being here. We usually only get to see her once a year since she lives about 2,000 miles away and this is her 2nd visit this year...but she won't be coming next year probably that's why she's doing 2 trips this year. She's getting ready to have another knee replacement and she doesn't think she'll feel up to traveling next year.


----------



## tmmommy07

On the note of your hubby not being interested in the clothes...I think my husband is way to into Libby's clothes! He's always telling me that the clothes we have aren't girly enough or they need more ruffles and frillies! It's so funny though because she's not even here and she's already daddy's girl.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been around.
I accidently hit unsubscribe on a couple threads and took me a bit to find them again.
Well I moved, we are in our new place and happy, but there is lots to do still. Unpacking, putting up shelves and pictures and just getting things functional and homey.
Had an OB appt yesterday, baby is doing wonderful (had a quick scan as I was nervous after having a little fall when moving, than you furtiture polish that makes the floor a slick track!). She is average, everything is as it should be, heart beating perfectly, head down and dropped a bit. I've gained 15 lbs which is awesome to me as my boy made me eat and gain a ton. I'm so happy with things leading to a good try for vbac.
How are you all?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Glad to hear you're both doing well :)

My cramping got worse yesterday, didn't go away at all not even after a bath. I mean it helped a little but after 10 minutes they were back =/ but I also ended up with upper back pain and the bath did nothing for that. I'm feeling much better this morning but if its anything like the last 2 days I'll be back to cramping this by this afternoon I'm sure. Called my dr's office and left a message with the triage line. I'm sure they are busy catching up on whoever called in last night but the recording says "your call will be returned in the order of priority" been about a half hour since I called so hopefully they call back soon..just anxious to get an answer as to what may be going on.


ETA: update: Just got a call back from the triage nurse. She said since I am not leaking fluid or bleeding or having painful urination that I should just stay home and try to relax a bit. She told me if I feel the need to get checked out I can make an appointment but theres not much they can do in the drs office (I have an appointment monday anyway) or if I felt the need I can go down to the hospital whenever and have them monitor me. So I guess for now I just stay put unless things get worse.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sobasically it's one of the joyous pregnancy discomforts, so grin and bear it. If you go in basically we'll take a look then send you home. I know all about the pain thing. I had BH cramps like that twice in my pregnancy. I could barely get up it was painful! But it wasn't like a timetable thing and then after I had the standard BH they tell you about, tightening that lasts 30sec to a minute and only happens for a few repeats then goes away.
The back pain I get loads of. I feel like my body reacts very poorly to relaxin, makes my entire ribcage seize up in pain to where I have to hold my breath for a minute.
Hope it calms down for you.
Bath helped me yesterday, though I have a corner tub (like a pool) with jets :)
Just have to keep the temp low and use the jets sparingly.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I guess.. weird thing is though the cramps are just consistant there is no break they just get stronger as the day goes on then by morning it calms down a little but picks back up. Its just confusing the heck out of me right now because it does feel like how my labor started with my son =/ just have to keep an eye on it I guess


----------



## Jac.

I was having these very weird pain last night, not BH or period-like cramps. They went away after I got into bed and slept though, so not concerned, baby is SO active all the time, I've constantly got feet in my side. 

My husband and I went to get some last minute things - some newborn disposable diapers, baby laundry detergent for our cloth diapers, some baby face cloths for cloth wipes (I'm also going to make disposable wipes with Bounty paper towels) and some other small things. We had some clothes to return so we shopped around a bit and my husband actually picked out a little shirt with an elephant on it and we got a pair of shorts for next summer. It was nice having him participate, I think he's getting more excited. I just need to get a laundry basket and a flip-lid garbage bin for a cloth diaper pail. I've got 3 and 1/2 weeks to go, about...but I'm thinking 2 weeks...I'm probably just being hopeful.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Im seriously sick of pregnancy insomnia! Last night I fell asleep about 11 cause we got home late then I woke up about an hour and a half ago right about 3 and cant go back to sleep. Seems about normal wake up time for me lately. Was crampy but it went away for the most part after I made myself get up to pee. 4 hours of sleep though is not enough. And I have been averaging 6 hours of broken sleep every night for a long time now. I know I am not getting enough sleep and theres nothing I can do about it. My body rarely lets me nap too. And usually when my son is napping I take that time to shower and eat or clean.. Ugh I am so wanting a 12 hour nap right now. Even if I do fall back asleep it wont be for long..my son is an early riser.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well it seems things have calmed down for me =( was hoping things would keep progressing so hopefully it picks back up soon! not too quickly of course but I don't want to be teased another 4 weeks lol. My dr appointment is tomorrow afternoon. Very anxious to hear my progress, with my son I was only about 1/2 centimeter at 37 weeks but with all this pressure I have been having I'll honestly be surprised if I am not atleast nearing 2 cm tomorrow, they say it usually goes quicker the 2nd time anyway.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

There is no real correlation between the cm's they find early and going into labor sooner. My husbands cousin's wife was 3cm for 2 weeks before her due date, and yet still went two weeks over, and my friend wasn't dialated st all for her appt in the morning, went into labor later that night.
I think it's just something for us to wonder about, 'hmm maybe I could go early? Maybe I'm gonna be late?' I try not to think too much about it... It'll happen when baby is ready. :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I know but atleast being dilated I would feel like all this preasure and cramping hasnt been for nothing lol. Its come back now too..all afternoon. 

Its so weird getting this now since I didnt get it till labor kicked in last time but I know every pregnancy is different. Just wish my body would stop teasing me already lol. The more I try ignoring it the more it bugs me lol. Atleast I know it will most likely not be any longer than the 12th of next month if we do end up approaching my due date since we are planing on induction again.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It is a tease, I almost wish they didn't check or tell us if we are dialated or not, cause I agree it's too hard not to look more into it.
It'll happen soon :) just distract yourself and keep busy. And if it makes you feel more proactive, two long walks a day, and scrub floors on all fours! Lol (and warning DH may find this weirdly sexy) so sex can't hurt either!)


----------



## tmmommy07

I know what you mean about your body teasing you! It's kind of a sucky feeling. I just like to feel like I'm making some kind of progress. I'd love to have labor start naturally this time just to experience it. With my son, I was dilated to 3 cm for 4 weeks and having regular contractions off and on for about 6 weeks and we still had to be induced to get him to budge.

I'd love to have the full blown have my water break and everything! It'd be nice to have it all unplanned. I'm usually a planner and like to know what's going to happen when but I also kind of like the excitement of not knowing! Also, wow, I am less than 2 weeks from my due date! It all seems to be becoming so real...guess I should get moving on getting stuff ready for her!

My shower yesterday went well I think. I was in tears before it even started though. My doggie was up sick for 3 hours in the middle of the night so I think it made what happened in the morning seem worse than it was. My husband's entire family cancelled on me...they all did it through texting and all had pretty lame excuses. The only people that were there was my family. But, like I said it went very well with the people that did show up! So, I'm very appreciative of that! Got some super cute stuff too!

I think I've rambled enough...Everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sex is the last thing on my mind lol might try a walk now that its cooling down some though. been meaning to. Been cleaning what I can but getting down on all 4's is sooo uncomfy lol. Will be leaving soon to take my hubby to school then son to the dentist hopefully the morning goes fast.


tmmommy - sucks your hubbys family canceled! but glad you had a good turn out with your family :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just got back from my son's dentist appointment not too long ago. He did fine and they went pretty quick once they finally got him in there. we were waiting for a good while though and had to wait another 45 minutes after they gave him the sedation medicine. 

I was a bit concerned after we got home I noticed my sons tooth looked like it had been shaved off at the bottom, it looks crooked almost like it was chipped or something. I called and spoke with the assistant to ask why they shaved the bottom of his tooth when the cavity was at the top and between the teeth. She seemed to have a hard time understanding what I meant and asked me twice If I meant the biting edge (is there another bottom?!) Then what she told me was that the dr had to shape his tooth that way so the filling wouldn't fall out. The filling is at the top of his tooth! I just got annoyed and ended the convo since she wasn't answering my question.

About 20 minutes later I was still fed up and decided to call back and speak with the dentist this time. He was much more helpful. According to him they didn't touch the bottom of his teeth as far as shaping goes at all but they put this little band on his teeth to keep them in place, he said its common for the teeth to look a little different after that because the gums might make them reshape temporarily. He said to give it some time and it should go back to normal. I definitely hope so. He needs a new assistant though, she had no idea what she (or I) was talking about.

My son is taking a nap now. I'm off to take a shower and and get ready for my dr appointment. Its just about an hour and 20 minutes away now :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sjd- sounds like a busy day, how'd your son have a cavity already, he's what 18 months?

Tm- that's terrible that DH's fam cancelled like that, like they are all in cahoots and organized it huh? My shower for my son my dads side of my own family didn't RSVP or go, I think out of like 15 ppl 3rsvpd no with a legit excuse. Ah well. The ppl who mattered we're there :) that's the way you have to look at it.


----------



## SJDsMommy

He's 20 months now and honestly I have no idea! I brush his teeth every day, the dentist said he has great oral hygeine but some kids are just more prone to cavities. Oddly enough it was in the split of his two top front teeth (so they counted it as two). The dentist asked us if he goes to bed with a bottle or sippy cup at bed time, I told him no, occasionally he might have water in a sippy cup but thats it after he gets his teeth brushed. He very rarely gets milk in his cup after I've brushed his teeth but usually nothing. Then he asked if he sucks his thumb, he doesn't. So after that he just told us to keep watering down his juice and monitor his sugar intake. He really doesn't get all that much to begin with so I honestly have no clue how this happened. He's fine though just a bit drowsy.


Dr appointment went ok. I didn't like the dr I saw though, she was way too quick, didn't address my concerns at all she just brushed them off, only seemed concerned about the lack of movement. I had to ask her how dilated I was as she didn't tell me (apparently only 1..atleast its something but I could have sworn it would be more with all this cramping and pressure! unless I have undilated a bit today which I hear is possible..) No idea on effacement she didnt say and I forgot to ask.

Apparently I am not allowed to see the nurse practitioner I usually see anymore. Last week she told me after this appointment I could go back to seeing her if I wanted but when I went to schedule next weeks appointment the receptionist told me I am only allowed to see one of the 2 drs there from now on, no nurse practitioners as I am in the last month of pregnancy. I told her what the NP said last week and she just said "Sorry you have to see a dr".

Kind of BS if you ask me but atleast I'm almost done with these visits..


----------



## mrswichman

Don't you hate that...having to see someone you don't want to...
Sine becoming "high risk" with the blood pressure i have to see the main doctor,who i dont really like considering he is very short with me and is out the door before i can manage to sit up...

but on the good news side...i think little man has started dropping :) except it is uncomfy lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats another thing.. I didn't even get told if baby is still head down (though I can only assume she would have said something if she wasnt) or how engaged she is =/

This dr was the same way, in and out as fast as she could be.

It really does suck seeing someone you don't want to but I guess we just have to deal with it. Soon enough we will all be holding our little munchkins :)


----------



## mrswichman

thats how i see it...as long as he gets me and baby through healthy...ill be okay...should i ask my doctor to check my cervix..i am really curious


----------



## tmmommy07

I love my doctor! But, I see a family practitioner instead of an OBGYN. Actually that's why I see a GP, so I don't have to worry about seeing a different doctor each time. The only reason I'll have to see a different doctor would be if I end up with a c-section.

As far as my husbands family...I'm sure they didn't have the same excuses intentionally. They are just really bad at coming up with excuses. I did get 2 more boxes in the mail today from my cousins! They live so far away but I thought it was really sweet they thought enough of us to send gifts! Since my dad passed away my whole family has really been great.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good to hear your son did well with the dentist. My boy hasn't ever been to one. He's 19 months and went to the optomistrist and optimologist. He has a mild stigmatize in both eyes but not enough to affect his vision. But it needs to be watched as he grows. I fear the dentist thing considering he's so young and it can be scary with all the tools and such. Plus he hates when I try to look in his mouth, lol.
My son doesn't go to bed with anything either. And we only started regular tooth brushing at like 15 months. Before then it was wipe down with wet cloth and floss when we can. His look great, but gotta be wary. First visit I think my dentist says 3 years.
Oh and your son could just have weak teeth. Some ppl no matter how often they brush or floss they still get cavities. I was one, till the past 8 years.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hopeful42nd - Our dentist says its important to start as soon as they get their first tooth, so thats what we did even though the pediatrician said 2. I never would have imagined he'd have a cavity so young but I am glad we take him to the dentist, if this had continued unnoticed it could have gotten way worse. I guess they also check for thrush and make sure the teeth they have so far are coming in correctly and that theres no problems so far.

With a normal check up they just brush his teeth, apply a very small amount of flouride and then they have him on my lap laying down with his head toward the dentist in what they call a knee to knee exam. Obviously as he gets older he will be able to sit in the chair but this is what they do with babies and young toddlers. My son doesn't like me looking at his teeth either most of the time but usually does ok with brushing but never gives the dentist problems for whatever reason, I think hes just distracted by different surroundings lol. They don't use many tools on him unless necessary. 

My molars have always been weak, they are covered in fillings but the rest of my teeth are strong. I guess its nothing too concerning until his adult teeth come in but at the same time I know its important to take care of the baby teeth too, especially to teach them good habits before they get the adult teeth.

tmmommy - I wish our extended family was that supportive lol the only person I know of thats sending anything to us is my hubbys grandma. She's making the baby a blanket and stuff. Probably some burp cloths too, she made my son some.

mrswichman - thats up to you. I was told the dr would check my cervix when they did the strep b test, I had that today but she didn't check, she said she could if I wanted her to but she doesn't usually check unless theres been a lot of contractions or the baby is late. So I asked her to as I was curious. I just wanted to know that all the cramping wasn't for nothing lol. But yes you can be stuck at a certain amount for weeks or as I mentioned earlier could open a bit then close up or you can get lucky and keep progressing but until you reach 4 cm you won't be considered in active labor, though you might not be that dilated in early labor especially with your first. After that you are likely to keep progressing.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks for the info on how the den dust works for youngins. We'll make sure he goes soon :) as for brushing and flossing we will keep it up as he's doing great so far.
I was told to use the cloth for the first while with just water, as kids toothpaste isn't really healthy to use early. Plus I was able to do more than with the brush as that stage. Now he likes to brush as its imitating us. So cute :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I switched over to brushing with a kids tooth brush and toddler tooth paste (same brand that made the infant tooth paste) when he started biting the finger brush too hard lol probably about 10 or 11 months, he always chewed on it but after a while he started getting aggressive haha the tooth wipes are really expensive and I don't think a wash cloth really did much once he started solids. He's on kids tooth paste now as recommended by the dentist because he does need a bit of extra flouride but we were told to use only a very minimal amount, not even pea sized yet just a little bit so that he doesn't swallow too much.


I am so tired now! Kiddo just passed out for the night. Think I might go take me a bath and head to bed myself :)

Hope everyone has had a good day!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I got lots done last night and afternoon. Steamed the upstairs carpet and some of downstairs once munchkin went to bed. Should have taken a bath to wash up, considering my hair is a greaseball, lol, but I always sacrifice me for everything else.
Today, finish that job plus try to find envelopes to change address with some agencies. Ugh moving never ends


----------



## SJDsMommy

A mother/wife is always sacrificing something lol not that it isn't worth it of course :)

We cleaned out our pantry yesterday but thats about it lol. Was too busy to do much else but I don't think theres really much we can pack up before hand, we always pack the little stuff as we go (or the night before) its just easier that way for us and most of the cleaning will probably be left till the end too. As much as I want to get a head start. I'll probably clean the appliances out real good then just give those a quick clean up again before we leave but all the cabinets and counters and all those small things will just have to wait.

I'm not even 100% sure if we are still moving in with my hubbys friend and his fiance now. For a while it was me they were convinving, she didn't seem to care and I guess told them she was fine with it if I was (which is odd since I don't know her well) but now that I just learned to accept it since it was going to happen anyway its her thats having a problem with it. She's using sleep deprivation as an excuse. Their kid isn't going to be any better or worse after the move and our kids wont be her problem. My son isn't going to bother her and the baby will be in our room so I don't see how she can use that as an excuse lol. 

I don't really care, I still don't like the idea of a room mate as a married couple but saving even more money would be nice. I had a feeling they would flake after we signed our notice to vacate though :dohh: and it looks like they may be leaning that way. Apparently hubbys friend (and my hubby too) are trying to persuade her. Seriously though I don't think they should push it, if shes not comfortable with it and I'm not 100% comfortable either things may get awkward =/ 

My husband wants to start seriously looking for places this weekend. I think I might do a little online research myself to find some back up places for us incase they do flake out on us.

Ah but now I am rambling.. lol


----------



## mrswichman

so i got checked today at my appointment...lol doctor said baby is still up high in pelvis,cervix is still closed and thick...which im not disappointed, he still has time to bake in the oven...lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well your body hasn't done this before so it could take a bit longer too. Things can change fast though, it might be different at your next appointment. When I was induced with my son it took a couple hours to get me to 4 centimeters but once I got to 5 and they broke my water, I was at a 10 about a half hour later. (I hope it goes just as fast this time! lol).

I'm going to ask the dr at my next appointment too just to see if theres any change. She seemed slightly annoyed when I asked this time but I don't really care. I have a right to know and if she has a problem with it I'll just see the other dr. lol. Been playing borderlands 2 with my hubby this morning..lol it came out today and we went down to grab it as soon as the store was open, he's been waiting for it for a while now. I even got him a new controller but it won't be in until tomorrow. He had to take a break to go to school though so no more gaming until tonight lol. He forgot his phone though :dohh: hopefully I don't need to get ahold of him in the mean time!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok so I know I don't have an iron deficiancy but here lately I LOVE chewing on ice! lol especially sonic ice but if not that then QT ice. Something thats some what soft not all hard. Kind of makes me wish we had an ice maker in our fridge.


----------



## Jac.

I have refused all cervical checks as well as the Group B strep because I do not want my baby born on antibiotics if I were to test positive, not to mention you can be positive one week and negative the next. Cervical checks can lead to more infections as well. I'm also declining eye drops. I don't have gonorrhea or chlamydia so I don't think it's necessary to do that to my baby. I've been researching all this stuff like crazy and I feel prepared and confident in what I want and I don't want and I am so happy my midwives are supportive of my choices!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its all up to you. Do what you feel best :)

So i woke up with extreme pelvic pressure but only if i lay on my left side. If i lay on my right its barely noticeable, same with standing or sitting. Wonder whats up with that..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Baby's position, sometimes they can put more pressure on the one side especially when you lay that way.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah thats what I was assuming but damn that hurt lol I couldn't go back to sleep after that, she kicks me when I try and lay on my right side.

So how is everyone feeling? not much longer now :)


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, I get to see the doctor tomorrow! So that's exciting being as I'm getting so close to my due date. The girl at my work whose daughter was due the day before me had her baby this morning so that's exciting.

As far as how I feel, I have good times and so-so times. Every so often my back and hips will just hurt so bad. But it really isn't her fault since I have a twisted pelvis and my lower 3 discs and tailbone are twisted and cocked a little sideways. It's just she presses on the wrong spots on occasion and it takes me to the ground! But other than that, I'm doing very well! I hope you are all doing well too!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Todaywasagood n bad mix. Good cause I spent I nice quality time with my son. Park this morning, walk together before dinner. The bad news is I paid for it. I was in pain doing it and had to sit a lot at the park.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I need to takr my son to the park soon. Its still hot here but finally starting to cool down.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh it's getting cool here! Yesterday morning was only like 5 C and we only rose to like 15C


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah, it's been cool enough here for 2 weeks that I actually put a quilt into the diaper bag just in case. Before I only had 2 receiving blankets in there.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its pretty warm here until mid november. And only cool until maybe march. I live in phoenix (well pretty much), it doesnt snow here, not even much of a fall season. I hate it here and want to move up north a bit where they have proper seasons my hubby used to agree but after his short time as a truck driver in the winter in places it did snow he wants to stay put :/


Just took a look at the weather forcast.. high of 106 (F) today (above 100 all week long) and a low of 78..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hate snow, I know, I'm in the wrong place then. It's okay for the first 2-3 weeks, then it gets old real quick. Especially when it keeps dumping loads of a couple feet high. Not fun to keep shovelling and scraping off your car, and taking an extra 10 minutes of warming the car up so you can see out the windows. Yuck!
Now ice skating, skiing and tobogganing may be fun, but I'd much rather travel to do those for a vacation as you get to leave it all behind.

Today is me and hubby's 4 year anniversary. Time flies!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww well happy anniversary and congrats :D


----------



## tmmommy07

It has been between 65 and 75 degrees here during the day! Perfect weather for me! It has been about 40 overnight though...while I like it, my husband hates that part.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Omg I wish I lived there! lol See for me I don't need some place thats got tons of snow but I would like enough for my kids to have fun with during the winter. I don't like the phoenix area, never have. I've always loved green forresty like places and always wanted to live some place like that. We originally wanted to move to oregon when my hubby got out of the marines but his grandpa had just died and his grandma wasn't in the best health and he thought it would be best if we stayed in AZ for a little while, after that trucking job though..no place is good enough for him but here. He hates the roads everywhere else and now hates driving in the snow, plus the roads were closed alot so it delayed his work so he ended up quitting, no work = no money..

I just want some place where I don't have to worry about burning my kids in the car on the seat belt or when they are big enough on the seat of the car itself.. or having to worry about whether or not the AC works or reaches the back seat. I want a place where my kids can expirience the leaves changing in the fall and the possibility of a white christmas.. not heat year around.


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah, you'd probably like Indiana. We can get quite warm for my liking (around 100) but we have gorgeous springs and falls usually. Our winters, we have snow but not so much that it can't be managed usually. They are pretty good about clearing roads and such out here. Other than sometimes we have problems keeping up on it in our town since I live in a very small town and we only have 1 snow plow. I really do like Indiana - sometimes I like to complain because I don't deal well with heat but for the most part, Indiana is very tolerable!

BTW, induction scheduled for September 27th at 6am - if I don't have her before then!


----------



## SJDsMommy

oh yay congrats! keep us updated :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh, it's another september baby! Congrats and hope it goes well.

OB went okay today, aside from the wait and the student doc. It always makes me laugh when they try using the Doppler and can't get the heartbeat, instead they eventually try to pawn off the cord flow sound as a heartbeat to save face, lol. I know what a heartbeat sounds like, and there is no clippity clip to that.
Anyways once my real OB came in, baby girls head is 'very low down' in the pelvis. Her bum is in my ribs, yep I feel that! And she starts cervical checks next week unless I'm opposed.
I'm excited to get this show on the road. I think my cervix is still quite high as I cannot reach it.
So we wait till next week, if nothing has happened by then.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck :) 

I just took another good look at my sons teeth while brushing them. I definitely thinkbthe tooth has been chipped. What the dentist said to me made sense but there has been no improvment since then and it isnt even smooth. I will be making another appointment to make them fix it and if they have a problem with that i guess we will be looking for a new dentist.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's aweful. You'd know as you look in his mouth all the time. Talk about bad luck. Is it a regular dentist or pediatric one? Sometimes the regular ones are not used to the tiny mouths and are a bit rough.


----------



## SJDsMommy

He's a pediatric dentist, specializes in infants, children, adolesants and the mentally handicapped so definitely should be used to it. What I dont understand is why the bottom of his tooth was messed with in the first place. His dentist is very polite and I like their office and all but if they are just going to screw up his teeth we're better off else where. Will have to see what happens/what they say now. 

On top of that my hubby sent me a text last night, his friend and the guys girl friend that we were planning on rooming with flaked on us. So now we are moving for no real reason. I knew this would happen! I mean we dont like it here but we were going to deal with it until we could buy a house. We already gave our vacate notice last month so have no choice but to move now. And now all the cost is on us. My husband thinks we can find something cheaper than where we are now though. We may opt for a condo or town home if we find one with a back yard but no more apartments.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think condo or town home would be perfect for family. At least you have a tiny backyard for the kids then :) that's terrible of those so called friends. They put you guys in a right spot. They should have thought things through before committing to it. Personally I feel that isn't much of a friend.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its not so much his friend he was all for it and still is, its the guys girl friend, he can't seem to convince her now, she suddenly thinks with 3 kids there she's going to be sleep deprived.

She's not responsible for our 2, so I don't see how anything would change to be honest. The baby will be in our room anyway and our son is pretty quiet when he wakes up, he wouldn't bother them. It is pretty messed up though to do this a month before we have to be out of here. Especially because they can stay put, they aren't locked into a lease since they live with his grandma (well right now they are in a dorm like thing with the police academy but he gets done next month and going back home). We have a new born due anytime now so thats added stress to us when moving. We're looking at a couple places now, called about one but had to leave a message. I guess my hubbys sister and fiance are interested in rooming with us, we were going to room with them anyway at first but they were unsure of what was going on after they get married in February but I guess they have figured things out now. I don't think they would flake on us at this point. 

I am so sick of renting I just want to buy a house already so if my hubby doesn't get that cop job (which hopefully we hear about one way or the other soon) I hope the next 2 years go by fast.


On a lighter note (well kinda) a couple hours ago I sat up and I seriously thought my water had broke or something. Turns out it was just ALOT of watery discharge (and a little bit of mucus plug) It was so bad I had to change my pants lol but no watery leaking since then at all so must not have been my water, no big painful contractions or anything either..it was rather gross though but kinda funny haha


----------



## Jac.

I hate winters! I like snow at Christmas, but as soon as Christmas ends I want spring... I can't wait for Christmas this year, though. I suppose everyone is still pregnant? SO SOON. I really hope I don't go to long past my due date. I don't plan on any induction, I want to go as natural as possible even if I have to be pregnant for 43 weeks! But I really really hope not. I guess you will be the first of us, tmmommy...unless one of us goes naturally before that. I think I should scrub some floors on Monday when I'm 38 weeks.


----------



## tmmommy07

I would wait to go natural but I have a twisted pelvis and my lower 3 discs and tailbone are twisted and cocked a little crooked so I've been terribly miserable. All since I twisted it back out of alignment in February it's been awful because they can't properly do a realignment until she's not in there. It probably hasn't helped that I work full time plus work for my mom part time doing accounting work plus we work on the farm too...so, I'm exhausted mostly from being in some kind of pain all the time and they can get me realigned after she's here and before harvest so I'm excited about that.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well good luck with the induction :) hope it goes well and isn't too painful!


Just got back from my brother's place, they had their baby shower today, it was just a small one for family and friends they are having a bigger one in 2 weeks for her side of the family but its a ways drive so she wanted a small one closer to the rest of us. It went well, but now I have heart burn and a sore stomach from laughing at my dads stupid humor lol


----------



## mrswichman

Good luck with your induction TmMommy :) :hugs: 

So I'm hoping after my doctor appointment Tuesday I can turn in my papers at work and officially start leave the 30th...i just cant take it anymore...35weeks pregnant running a cash draw at a busy store 6 hours a day 5 days a week...i come home miserable...and i have asked multiple times to do less work...i thought last week they were actually going to let me do the less work...but nope still on register...and people aren't that nice...or it's just me and my hormones...idk...lets keep fingers crossed... :)

How's everyone?? :thumbup:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Probably a bit of both lol registers are annoying as is. Already stated how my day is going.. lol just wish people would get a solid plan already. I don't want to be dealing with moving and room mates and all this crap I just wish we could buy a house and be done with it already. Just 2 more years max.. gotta hold in there best I can. One place we are considering seems very nice, its a little patio home 4 bedrooms (so hubby and I would have one, the kids each have one then assuming his sister moves in with us, which its looking pretty good, her and her fiance would have one) and 2 and 1/2 bathrooms so we'd have one and would have the kids use ours, they'd have one and then the half bath canbe for guests or whoever needs to use it I guess lol. Its got a small yard and a car port, inside looks really nice compared to the outside (which isn't horrible). Obviously wouldnt make it permanant but for another year or 2 definitely doable, and for our current situation it seems pretty much perfect and its only 6 minutes from where we currently live which would please my husband I'm sure. Its been avaliable for a long time now so I think we may have a good shot if they allow pets (we don't have any anymore but his sister has 2 medium sized dogs) that always makes it harder to rent =/

As far as the baby goes haven't been feeling her much today, feel the odd foot in the side or her squirm but other wise not much movement so think shes having a lazy day. My stomachs been pretty tight all day though, and there was this mornings little event I mentioned earlier lol. I mentioned it to my mom and shes like it wont be much longer now, thats not normal (I dont see why she thinks that, in pregnancy it definitely seems normal lol but as far as the not much longer part I hope shes right!) Officially full term tomorrow :) so now I can really kick things into gear and walk my butt off and slather myself in clary sage (even though I have been using it already in my bath) and eat spicy foods and all that lol nah not trying too hard but do want to push it alittle bit now and see if I can help things along, obviously she'll come when she comes but no harm now in a little persuasion ;)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad to hear mrss :) sounds like their lack of accomidating you in your pregnancy is going to leave them in the lurch. They should have listened.


----------



## Jac.

Well, be sure to post some pictures tmmmommy!! the upside to your induction is that you will get to meet her soon!! 

I think my husband and I have finally agreed on a name, but we still want to wait until she is here to name her, just in case it doesn't suit her!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Can't believe how fast things have gone even though I feel like these last couple weeks are dragging by at the same time lol soon enough we will all have tiny little babies in our arms :)


Ended up going to the hospital this morning for monitoring to double check my water hadn't broken and for the fact she was moving less. Things are fine though, wasn't having any contractions while there (typical, I seem to get them at night and they go away in the morning) they took a swab and did a cervix check, no change since my appointment last week in dilation, I am 50% effaced (not sure if thats changed or not as I wasn't told last week) baby is head down. The liquid was just watery mucus just as I had thought but I tell you it definitely was alot of it! The nurse just said my hormones can change to make the mucus more watery and its very common, so maybe it was just part of my mucus plug I am guessing, there was a small thick glob of mucus when I noticed it too though.

I think she punctured my cervix though, it hurt SOOOO bad! and I'm never really bothered by the checks but I even had some cramping and bleeding afterward (just a little spotting) seems to have stopped now but I definitely think she put it in too far =/ oh well its done and over with now. Dr appointment tomorrow, nothing really to look forward to this time but I do want to talk about induction with this dr and see what her opinion is, since I won't be seeing the NP anymore and have no idea what this dr thinks..

I'm just sittin here trying not to over eat since I have to weigh in tomorrow..last week was quite a jump from the week before, still under my goal of 165 though. However I am used to morning appointments where as that was in the afternoon which I know can make a couple pounds difference..

Hope everyone has had a good weekend :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well just got back from the dr and running some errands. Dr didn't say much, I was actually offered a cervix check today but since I just had one yesterday and am still sore from the nurse jamming the damn speculum up there I opted out. I didn't think there would be much change in a day anyway. Heart rate and blood pressure still good so thats nice but thats about the only update I got. I asked the dr if the baby was engaging or not, since she did feel for her positioning. She was like "I don't know do you feel like she is?" I just said I'm not sure but in my head I was thinking "WTF did you just feel for if you can't tell me how engaged she is?" My next appointment is scheduled with a different dr, hopefully I like them better but with any luck I won't need to keep that appointment. We'll see.


After that I went and got some burger king for breakfast, wasn't planning on that but we woke up late and didn't even have time to eat anything we literally had to get dressed and go or my hubby was going to be late to school and I would be late to my appointment which was like 10 minutes after dropping him off lol but then we went to buybuy baby and I got some of those spiffies tooth wipes. I don't want to use them at every brushing as they can be costly but I figured atleast until my son lets me get his teeth real good on a daily basis I would take one every night and wipe his mouth out real good and follow up with regular brushing so atleast that way he gets extra clean at night time. 


He's going back to the dentist tomorrow as well to get that tooth that I'm pretty sure is chipped checked out. 

Also picked up some evening primrose oil at walmart afterward. Can't hurt I suppose eh?

Hope everyone is doing well today, off to get the boy down for a nap then take a shower!


----------



## tmmommy07

Sounds like you've had quite a busy morning already!

I'm still sitting at work...I worked so far ahead trying to get ready for leave that I'm literally looking for stuff to do most of my days now. Wednesday will be easier though...we have our big monthly meeting where I have to do quite a bit afterwards so I'm sure the day will fly by! I'm usually exhausted after the meeting day so I'm sure I'll go to bed early that night especially since I have to be at the hospital at 6 am on Thursday. I can't believe it's only a couple days away now! (And no, I still don't have squat done...other than last night I finally packed a bag to take to the hospital.)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Eh it was quite a bit in a couple hours time lol. And yeah- coming up on you real fast! You'll be fine I'm sure :) but might want to finish up last minute things for the baby lol I have everything done and all I can do is think of other little things to get done and keep up with the cleaning.

Our afternoon won't be too busy today just have to pick up my hubby from school and stop by the bank on the way home..


----------



## Jac.

My husband is supposed to go work 2 hours away tomorrow. I'm 38 weeks, and I really feel like that's a bad idea! He is driving down with his boss and other co-worker and wouldn't be able to leave until they do...I doubt I will go into labor tomorrow, but still...Murphy's Law would have it that I would go into labor when he is away...and it would be quick! I told him he shouldn't go and I even talked to his boss (who is also a friend) and asked him not to take any jobs to far from home and now they are! BLAH.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I sorta know how you feel. With my first my husband was a truck driver for a short time (I got pregnant while he was in the military but his contract was up about the time I finished my 1st trimester, he became a truck driver after that) The house we were renting was about 45 minutes away from the hospital, longer with traffic and atleast 30 minutes from any family members. My husband would be gone for a couple weeks at a time and only got to be at home for a couple days before leaving again. His training took 8 weeks, so it was 8 whole weeks until I saw him for the first time after that, afterward he would come home every 2-3 weeks. He ended up quitting about 2 weeks before our son was born, due to lack of work in the winter (mostly because of the weather), see he got paid by the mile and if he was stuck not being able to go anywhere, he wasn't getting paid. My plan at first was to go stay with my grandparents when I got to around 37-38 weeks as they were home all day for the most part and not too far from my preferred hospital. Well my husband was lucky enough to get a couple days off at christmas time (they all had christmas day off, he was just lucky enough to be in town for it) so I figured I would wait until he left but he decided not to go back to work for them and told them he would not be returning since there was no work for him to do and I was about to have a baby, thank god he did that too or else he probably would have missed the birth of our son and would have been gone all the time while he was growing up. It was then that he decided to get a part time job and go to school (the military gives you money for going to school as well and also pays tuition). He went in as soon as he could and got started up with classes and all that and got hired at subway, it wasn't much of a job at the time but it was better than nothing, he found a better job soon after that though.

Its scary to think about going into labor and being home alone when it happens and the idea of your husband not being there. I think you will be fine though! Try not to stress too much, just do something to keep yourself busy :)


----------



## mrswichman

So today I had to leave work early cause I couldn't take the backache from standing all day and not getting any relief...I was almost in tears from the pain many times today...got home and asked my husband if he was mad that I left early...and him being the amazing man he is he said "of course not baby". ]
I really hope Saturday is my last official day of working before my son... I can't do anymore...

Tmmommy- OMG!! so close now I can't wait to hear all the details of your little girl.

SJDmommy-Well I hope it's not too long for you now :)

Jac.- I would be so irritated for them taking him so far away...

My husband asked to go to a Basketball game that would be about 45min away on the 29th of october and i said no... 1)LO could not even be here and watch me go into labor that night... 2) LO just born...so DEF. not.
My OH is silly,lol.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jac- my hubby doesn't know where he's working daily until he goes in in the morning. Could be up to an hour and fifteen minute drive. He works with another guy, but if he gets the fall they know full well hell have to leave with a vehicle or be driven back right away. He also told his boss no more out of town overnight work after the last one which lasted a week in a hotel, that was a month ago. His boss loves me do they have been good about things.

Tmmommy- so exciting! Can't wait to hear the announcement.

Sjd's- sounds like you've been busy. I was busy today too, scrubbing grout lines in tile, visiting two grocery stores and Walmart for newborn and size 1 diapers (good sale on). Also I picked up a potty that was on sale but think I'll return it as I don't like the design as it'll end up with pee spraying all over.

Any potty recommendations ladies?

I can't wait for things to start now but I'm feeling not ready. At least I bought stuff for the bag today but still haven't touched it. Plus we need a new matress ASAP and I have to get that sorted this week. Got loads of Braxton hicks today and even more back pain. Things are changing and I'm worried that it might happen when I don't want it to.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am so ready for bed. My son fell asleep cuddled up to me on the couch while hubby and I were playing borderlands 2, I went to put him in his bed and he was fine until I went to plug in his monitor (he unplugs the chord from the monitor all the time) he heard me messing with it and woke back up :dohh: so I spent a good hour laying there with him trying to sooth him back to sleep, put a bit of music on as that sometimes helps, almost got him to sleep and I got up to go put his dirty clothes in the hamper, he was facing the other way so I didn't think he would see me leave but I guess he heard me cause he was wide awake again when I got back and it only took like 15 seconds..so then I just said screw it, laid him back down told him good night and all that and went in to check on him every couple minutes. Still not asleep but getting there. Atleast he is staying put lol

We don't do potty chairs, my son has the little adapter seat that goes on the potty. Admittedly he does make a mess sometimes but its usually not that bad. I don't want to deal with cleaning a potty chair out though lol and plus you'd still have to eventually transition from that to a regular toilet.. just easier to skip that step in my opinion but I admit it does seem to be a good idea for many kids as it makes them more comfortable if they are allowed to go where ever they feel like (like if you put the seat in the living room or whatever) not my cup of tea but to each their own lol. We are waiting to do the whole standing up thing until hes going both pee and poop reliably with little accidents.


He was getting m&ms as a reward but I think hes started to get bored with them. He LOVES putting change in his piggy bank though so I am considering going down and converting $20 or so into a bunch of dimes or nickels then when he's gone I will give him one to put away in his piggy bank (which is actually a huge plastic barrel that used to have cheese balls in it at one point lol, hubby cut a slit in the lid and duct taped it down.) We want to send our kids to a democratic school but theres a bit of a tuition (though they do offer financial aid and scholorships if you qualify) This school used to start at 4 but now starts at 3. We figured we would put any money he's got so far toward his first year tuition (after applying for all the grants/scholorships and what not) He's got quite a bit actually, we don't normally carry cash on us but whenever we do any change that comes about goes into his little "piggy bank" lol. We figured if we end up not liking this school for any reason atleast since it starts earlier, we can stick him into a more traditional school at the proper age.


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm not sure on the potty seat thing either. We didn't even use an adaptor seat for my son. The way I saw it was that how is he going to learn to go in public without the adaptor seat??? I didn't want to be at a store or something and have him refuse to go because he didn't have a smaller seat so we taught him with just the toilet and it worked really well for him. But each child is different so what works for him may not work for the next...


----------



## SJDsMommy

We have a travel one for when we go out, it folds up and comes in a little storage bag. I dont particularly care for it though as most public toilets are elongated so you have to be careful with it and make sure it doesnt slide around or anything but it gets the job done. My son wont take you seriously if you are holding him up while he goes pee though and of course i dont want him to fall in haha


----------



## mrswichman

So just got done with the doctor and i have another sonogram to do next week and my doctor said he wants to know the estimated weight so he can decide if we're going to have LO by c section...so by 37 weeks i should know...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well good luck but I really dont think size is a good reason to have a c section..unless thats what you want but I wouldn't let the dr decide that for you. Plenty of big babies are born vaginally.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I agree with sjd's, sections should not be the go to approach. If baby is big enough already and they really feel a need to get him/her out sooner then there is always induction before c section. Good luck though! But remember, major surgery is a big deal, and can affect future pregnancies as well.


----------



## tmmommy07

I think I might agree with the 2 previous comments...I was 12 lbs 14.5 oz and my mom said I was the easiest of her 6 children to deliver. Either way you choose, it'll be up to you and your doctor. I don't know if you have other reasons as well so please don't think I'm being judgmental. I've had a lot of people disagree with my decision to induce just before my due date but I don't really complain about all my problems to everyone so no one really knows my full story.


----------



## Jac.

I agree with everyone else as well. Not to mention that going by c-section could greatly affect future births. It could be incredibly difficult to get a vbac in some areas among other problems. If it's medically necessary then that's a different story. https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/This is a great blog and very helpful to make informed birthing choices. I am also a part of a support group on facebook related to this blog, It's very helpful and informative, if any of you want to join, let me know!


----------



## mrswichman

Well c section obviously isnt my first choice..but if the doctor thinks its the best and safest route, im going to trust him.


----------



## Jac.

Even if the doctor says it's the way to go, you should always research it for yourself. Remember, it's YOUR choice. If you trust your doctor, and know that you know what your doctor is talking about, that's good!! Aside from that, how is everyone's pregnancy so far?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I am sore. I can't do near as much as its affecting me and my son. I think he's bored with mommy now asshe has to sit down in between everything. Today I scrubbed the bathroom floor grout on the main level, baked banana bread, vanilla cake, and right now Danish apple bars. It has killed me, I am paying for it, babies bum is pushing in my ribs, my lower back is constantly aching. Besides that normal. I'm what like almost 11 days from my edd so I guess it comes with the territory.


----------



## mrswichman

I'm well so far,when at home being able to relax...can't wait for time off work to relax fully before LO arrives.

And I'm fully aware of the risks of a c-section, but in my head it's as long as LO comes out safe without anything wrong and it's better for his health my health...i can do it. i know recovery is longer...but as long as he is safe...that is all that matters to me...

i'll try induction first(if possible) then go to section if it isn't working out.


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy I fully support your decision to induce! I have my reasons for wanting an induction as well if shes not here by the date I want and while history doesn't appear to be repeating its self I still don't know how quickly this labor will be or how my pain level will be. Obviously I'd prefer her to come on her own but if not I'd feel safer in a controlled labor. Thats my choice though, and your induction is your choice.

As for how I am feeling, well last night was horrible for me =/ It took my son 3 hours to go back to sleep, here I was thinking he was going to bed early for the night but no it took 3 hours for him to go back to sleep. He wasn't really fighting it and stayed in bed for the most part but he would want a drink, want a toy, got mad if I took his ball away (he wanted to cuddle with it..what a weirdo lol) he finally gave up shortly after 10.. and I was hoping to get dishes and laundry done and then take a nice bath before going to bed but at that point I was too tired to do any of that..I suppose I could have worked around it while waiting for him to fall asleep but but I didn't want the noise to distract him and I didnt want to be taking a break every couple of minutes to check on him because I knew I would lose the motivation lol but anyway I used some of that evening primrose oil yesterday. I had taken some orally but decided to put some in vaginally before bed as I heard its most effective that way. Not even an hour later I started getting this really annoying pinching feeling that had me tossing and turning for a good while. It was probably around 3 or so when I got up and decided to try and take a bath. My poor hubby was concerned as I kept waking him up everytime I moved to try and get comfy. Well before I got in I noticed there was alot of mucus when I went to wipe, and have been having quite a bit more today so I think its more plug coming out. I stayed in the tub for a good 40 minutes but it didn't help too much so after that I ate, did that laundry and dishes and finally by then it had calmed down enough that I felt comfortable going to lay back down while I still could. Of course my son woke up not much longer after that so in total I probably got maybe 2 and a half hours of sleep last night..not as tired as I thought I would be today but still tired. Had a bit of cramping today but I think it was mostly gas cramps. Took more Evening primrose oil this morning (orally) debating on whether or not to try vaginally again tonight, at first I didn't want to for fear of this happening again but I'm leaning toward trying it again. If I get the same issue tonight I'll probably stick to orally only but I guess we will see..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Everyone has reasons for their decisions one way or the other. My main concern is from doctors not fully informing their patient to make the choice, but taking the initiative to make it for them. This is one of my interesting articles that help keep me informed.
Jac- you'll probably like this one.
Ladies I'm not judging, just passing knowledge along :)
https://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2007754,00.html


----------



## SJDsMommy

I hear you. I wouldn't want to do something if I didn't feel it was right for me or my child and I certainly would not let the dr make that choice for me unless I was unconscious or something and wasn't able to make the choice. Its good to trust in your dr and all but I've learned you have to make your own choices even if the dr advises against it sometimes you need to trust your gut over a dr. When it comes to pediatricians for example. Ours is real nice and friendly and knows his stuff but when it comes to his parenting advice he's total opposite of me. He's pro cry it out for instance where I am strongly against it. I guess thats not exactly a medical situation (came up when we told him he was still waking frequently at 6 months) but I'm sure you all know what I mean lol.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Totally understand. You spend all day with your son, he doesn't, so I think mother knows best is a good thing, so long as its not putting the child's well being at risk.
I've just noticed a lot of god complex docs out there lately. They really just want you to go with the flow, but really, sometimes we need to speak up if we are not comfortable, or ask for more info, and they should give us the time needed to explain and ease our doubts or fears. I am so happy with my OB as she is really personable and exains all details and has studies to back things up.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Exactly. No one knows your/your child(ren's) situation better than yourself but thats what I hate about seeing the OB now and why I loved the Nurse Practitioner I was seeing even knowing there was no chance she'd be the one to deliver me since only the OBs and midwives deliver. I loved seeing her each appointment because she was so thourough and would actually have a conversation with me rather than get in and out as quickly as possible. She addressed my concerns and she was really willing to listen and do things how I wanted. I felt like she got to know me and my pregnancy on a personal level. She always remembered the little things I told her about what was going on. I was real comfortable and happy with her. I'm a little ticked off they didn't tell me sooner that I wouldn't be able to see her past 36 weeks, especially since she told me I would be able to go back to her after my 36 week appointment, so either she was wrong or the registrar who makes appointments is misinformed. Either way theres no guarentee as to which dr delivers anyway, it just depends on who is on call. Oh well though its only a couple more times at most and if I had known it sooner I probably wouldn't change the way I did things but atleast It wouldn't be a blow to the face lol.


----------



## tmmommy07

Hopeful42nd said:


> Everyone has reasons for their decisions one way or the other. My main concern is from doctors not fully informing their patient to make the choice, but taking the initiative to make it for them. This is one of my interesting articles that help keep me informed.
> Jac- you'll probably like this one.
> Ladies I'm not judging, just passing knowledge along :)
> https://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2007754,00.html

That's a really good article! What's funny is, as I read, some of the things that they were saying like inducing after 39 weeks, having a certain bishop score, and not using cervical ripening drugs are all things my doctor actually follows.

I've been seeing him since my son was born (the doctor that delivered my son was leaving the practice so we chose this one - which he went to school and is still friends with our prior doctor). He is our family doctor so he sees all of us and actually remembers things about us and takes the time to talk to us and make sure we are comfortable with our decisions. (When my son broke out in hives 2 weeks ago, he personally called later that night to make sure he was doing okay!)


----------



## Jac.

I don't like doctors much, which is why I went with midwifery care and it's been great, they never force you into anything but if they feel something is really important or something is wrong, they will advise it and I would trust them in a situation that seemed like baby could be in danger. My midwives will also let me go 2-3 weeks past my due date, but would start talking induction by 2 weeks past and I would probably consider it, unless ultrasounds showed that all was still well in there. I just feel like some doctors try to scare patients into doing what they want (not all doctors) and don't provide enough information on both sides of the spectrum. Good Article Hopeful42nd! As for me, I'm sore. I want baby to come but I'm still early on...blah!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Im glad you guys read it. I'm so not against c sec's but just get worried its becoming the new normal thing to do. I had to have an emergency one and it gave me my baby boy healthy and happy. Who knows where we would have been if I couldn't have one, not that I would choose one, but it's nice to know we have the technology there if we get in trouble.
There is a line where medical intervention is necessary and not and perhaps a tiny gray area too. I just feel we as a society have crossed that line.


----------



## SJDsMommy

tmmommy - just wanted to say again good luck tomorrow :) Hope everything goes well! I'm sure you're busy today.


----------



## Jac.

Agreed Hopeful42nd!

And Good luck tomorrow Tmmommy!! hope to see some pictures when you get the time!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck! So happy to hear you like your doc and he is so involved with his patients.

Also good luck to us all getting sleep tonight. It's become a challenge for me. My son just had a bad dream, went in and gave him a little back rub and he's fast asleep again. 2nd night in a row, hope this isn't a trend. He was quite moody today too. So I bought a mattress today, comes next week. Ordering a bedroom set tomorrow. Let me know what you think? https://www.gowfb.ca/4-PC-Retro-II-...style-Solutions-p-24961.php?products_id=24961


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats a nice set :)


----------



## tashyluv

Well I woke up this morning, I am getting some pains. they are mild but it feels kind of like I have been winded and then the pain goes up my back.

There hard to time and track length because there not strong, but coming every 15 mins or so.

I dunno what to think yet, hopefully im not imagining it. I suppose I will know if it becomes stronger and more frequent.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck tashy!
AFM- appt this morning in an hour and fifteen. My son is still in bed, sleepy head, better wake him up, feed him and go! But mommy coffee time is so nice.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck to you both :) 

I was up at 6 watching mickey mouse club house with my son.. he gets up too early lol. I did have a contraction shortly after waking up, but it must have been just a braxton hicks one because I rolled over and it went away =/ really hoping this kid comes soon. I was so sure she'd end up being a september baby but my body just loves to tease me I guess. I'm not so sure now..might be changing the date of my potential induction. Should be able to get an answer at my next appointment.

I was originally hoping for the 11th as my induction date, hospital induces at night so baby would probably be born on the 12th which is a Friday however after looking at the calendar and noticing my husband has the 8th off due to it being a holliday (Monday is usually his longest day too) I'm thinking the 8th might work better for his schedule. Will ask him which he would prefer and hope to get a definite answer at my next appointment if I don't get lucky enough to go into labor before then..


----------



## tmmommy07

Well, I had her last night at 9:10 pm on September 27th! 8 pounds 3 ounces, 20 inches long. I was back at 1 cm when I came in at 6 am. Checked me at 3pm and was at 2 cm but they were able to break my water. They gave me pitocin all day but I was still only at 2 cm at 6:45pm when they placed the epidural. At 8:15pm they checked me and I was at 3 cm and they rocked me to the side and propped me up a bit. Well, the epidural wasn't quite working 100% on my side that was in the air so they rocked me to the other side to let the medicine drain back over to work better. Well, then I kept feeling like I needed to pee with every contraction. They called my doctor to see if they could just put in a foley catheter until delivery so they wouldn't have to keep cathing me. He agreed as did I. She put it in at 8:45 pm and said she'd go ahead and check me just to be sure even though she had just checked me 30 minutes earlier and BAM I was 10 cm! Libby Sue was born at 9:10 pm after only 2 1/2 contractions with 8 pushes! I'll post a pic when we get home...haven't quite figured out how to do that from the iPad yet...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww congrats! glad the process wasn't too bad. Hope you have a speedy recovery and enjoy your little girl :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad to hear she came out easy for you! Congrats mommy :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Great.. I think I'm getting a cold =/ started getting a runny nose 2 nights ago, and yesterday it was just horrible. It was only in one side of my nose though but stuffy as well..it felt alot like how it does when I get allergies so at first I just thought it was allergies. I was trying soooo hard not to take anything for it as I hate taking over the counter medicine while pregnant. Didn't take anything over the counter with my son and made it this far (until last night) only taking tums on one occasion. But by the end of the night last night my nose was so sore from all the wiping and still runny and stuffy as heck so I ended up taking a benedryl. It helped a bit with the runny but not so much the stuffy.. then today I started coughing =/ hope this passes quickly. Need to get me some Orange juice or something..


----------



## Jac.

Congratulations Tmmommy! I am still waiting! 39 weeks tomorrow and I'm so sore and tired of being pregnant...I just want to meet her!!! There are colds going around my area right now and I think I will skip church this afternoon because I do not want to get sick!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Colds going around here too so I'm sheltering myself and my boy, lol. We are going to head out shopping but that's about it.
I'm 39 weeks today! Woo hoo! Time has just flown by. Maybe I'll have her soon, maybe not, I'm still a tad unprepared. I don't know why I just can't get my butt in gear for this, but I keep dragging. I had a horrifying dream last night. I can only remember bits and pieces now but I know it led to having another surgery and being holed up in the hospital without my boy :(
I kinds want it to happen this week but at the same time I want it right close to my due date. I think Friday or Saturday would work for me. Appt is on Thursday so hopefully she can do that sweep and things begin to happen :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck :) I for one am beyond ready lol but this is like the only week I don't want her to come until maybe like the 6th (which is saturday) at the soonest lol my hubbys birthday is on Wednesday then his sister the next and I really hope the baby has her own birthday lol, not doing anything special..was hoping we could go out for dinner but he wants carls jr lol. Maybe we can do that for lunch then go out to dinner or somethin..it would be nice to go out one more time since we likely won't be going out to dinner as a family again until christmas eve.

I'm just waiting the day out so I can go to my appointment tomorrow :) we are going to look at some rental homes later this afternoon though.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Go out! We did the other night. It was fun


----------



## SJDsMommy

will have to see what my hubby wants to do! and if we can afford both lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well some progress.. Dr says im 2 cm now but still only 50% effaced she wants to wait until next week to schedule induction. She wants to do a sweep then too. But i have to go in for monitoring due to lack of movement again.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Do you just mean no movement? Or the moves are different? I know at like 37 weeks on my movement changed to more squirms and the odd stretch but no kicks and stuff. Lots of bouts with hiccups though.
I am not a counter, doc says it was the old way of doing things. Just take time to sit down and wait to feel something if you haven't in a long time. If nothing happens after an hour then call, as their sleep cycles are longer now.


----------



## SJDsMommy

well after that gush of liquid I thought might have been my water I haven't felt much movement at all, I still feel a foot in the side or a butt sticking out but not many kicks at all since then, but she was fine when I went in for monitoring. I haven't felt much movement at all this week other than that though. I don't really count either and when I tell the drs that they stress about how important they think it is.. I think its more stressful than helpful lol what if the baby is just sleeping? I know my son had days where he seemed to sleep all day, then the next day or so he was active for part of the day lazy the next then bam one day he wouldn't stop moving and that cycle just repeated itself so really who knows whats going on.


I don't think they got the heart beat either.. it sounded like really faint as if it were my own or the chord flow. I told the dr that and she asked if I wanted to try again but I told her if they wrote it down then I'll just go with that. Kind of regretting that now though. I drank a huge cup of soda and still havent felt much since so looks like more monitoring for me..have to see how tired my hubby is after I pick him up from school in a couple hours..although I'm sure my mom would watch my son if my hubby is too tired..Mondays are his longest days because he works all night sunday gets to sleep for like 2 hours before going to school from 8 to 3:30..

I'm glad I have progressed with dilating though! atleast its something. A little bit crampy right now though, don't know if its from the cervix check or not.

I did like this dr a little better, she didn't seem to thrilled about the idea of induction before 40 weeks but atleast she listened and tried. She took her time too but did kind of leave in a rush..whatever atleast she was more helpful than the last dr!

Might try jiggling the baby up a bit first to persuade her lol so I can avoid the hospital lol. Maybe hubby will agree to go to the park and walk around a little atleast..



Update: well she moved a little bit, squirmed around so I think for now I will just keep an eye on it and definitely going to ask hubby to take a walk around the park with me. Or atleast let my son play on the equipment while I walk around the park lake a couple times lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just got back from the park. Spent a little over an hour there. Let the boy play on the play ground then we all went on the swings for a bit and took a nice long walk around the lake (which is like 1/4th of a mile all the way around I think, maybe more its pretty big) went up and down some hills and man I am in need of a shower now! its way too hot out! but maybe we can do it again in another day or so..in the morning when its not too hot out yet lol. Still got this tightening in my stomach too..off to take a shower now!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well, tried lots today. Focused on accupressure points and gave me some mild contractions. Dtd tonight and got a bit of spotting but nothing really happened. Guess we just gotta be patient.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Easier said than done lol. I kept waking up last night. No idea why but seriously like every 20 minutes. Though im not really tired.. The cramping/tightening has subsided but we will see how things progress once i get up and moving again. Have to go to the store, gonna get my hubby his cake while there for his birthday tomorrow.. Hopefully he doesnt break it open early lol gonna get an oreo ice cream cake.. Hes not a fan of regular cake but loves the little oreo ice cream ones. Sounds good anyway lol.


----------



## Jac.

When I get worried about baby moving I ask my husband to listen on my belly and that always eases my mind.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah my placenta is in the front so that also makes it harder for them to find the heart beat some times..


I ended up going in for monitoring yesterday afternoon, I started feeling sick and also hadn't felt her for a while and the dr keeps stressing I should go in if I don't feel her much so I went ahead and went in. Her heart rate was slightly up and down but nothing in the danger zone, she was moving more than I could feel but her movements were "sporatic" I guess so they wanted to do an ultrasound to measure that and her fluid levels but she's doing great apparently. Measures about 3 days small but perfectly healthy as far as they can see.

Was only having really small contractions, nothing they would really consider contractions at this point. Typical they always get bad at night but fine during the day for the most part lol but it was nice to know for sure thats shes ok in there. Now if she would just get a move on already lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi ladies :) today is due day! I'm going to request a sweep at my appointment, do you know what the stats are on the success of starting things? Xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats on hitting your due date :) won't be much longer now! For any of us! I had a sweep with my son at 40 weeks but it didn't work however a friend of mine had one at 38 weeks when she had her first (she had complications and a scheduled induction so her dr hoped it would help things along) she went to the mall after that to walk around and went into labor only 4 hours after her appointment. I don't know how dilated or effaced she was at the time but I think that could have something to do with it.

From what I hear it works better the farther along you are though and if you are more dilated its easier for the dr to reach up there to do the sweep so may be more effective. Makes sense to me. I also hear it works better the 2nd or 3rd time around (if you happen to get more than one in the same pregnancy) and to give it 48 hours before deciding its failed. I also heard it fails less for those having girls.. I don't see how the gender of the baby would matter so I don't think thats true lol but if it helps to keep a positive mind then sure lets go with that! :)

My dr offered me one for my next appointment on monday since I requested an early induction. I figure even if it didn't work with my son its still worth a shot this time around especially since I am already 2 cm (assuming I don't close up any, hopefully not!) she thinks it might help with effacement too. Still taking my EPO and hoping to go down to the park again soon. Would do it today but I dont want to go without my husband, someone needs to entertain my son while I focus on getting this baby out lol. But I will be going regardless after my appointment on Monday. Even if its just to go on the swings for a little bit. Maybe that along with the sweep will help things out a bit!



We went and applied for a new rental home yesterday. They were supposed to call us back sometime yesterday but havent yet so I'll probably have my hubby call down there when they open. The lady told us there was alot of interest (phone calls) for that house but was unclear if anyone else had applied or not yet..I would assume if they were going to call us back with a decision yesterday then not many people had applied yet. We do have one on back up though if that one falls through.

Not sure why theres so much interest in it..I mean its in a decent location but its kind of an older house, not bad but I don't see why so many people would be interested in it lol. The reason we are going with it is because its real close to the college and its got the master room one one side of the house and the other bedrooms and the other bathroom down a separate hall way on the other side so we figured they can have the master room and we'd take the others and it would some what keep things private to a degree..The other house we looked at was nicer and a little bit cheaper but the rooms are all right next to eachother and the house is a bit farther away.

Man I cant wait until we can buy one lol.

Other than that we didn't do much yesterday..just went to carls jr for kind of an early dinner for hubbys birthday. Managed to DTD too lol wasn't on the top of my to do list but it was his birthday afterall lol gave me some cramping afterward that lasted for a couple hours hopefully it helped my progress a bit :)

Well we are all very close now! hope everyone is feeling well! Really hoping Monday goes well! If I am more effaced I will probably be able to schedule that induction! The dr said we can do it at 40 weeks but in order to do it sooner I need to be more favorable in terms of effacement since I was only at 50% I think they would like to see 70..If I'm lucky enough to be there and things look good I think I will ask her to induce me that night as it would probably work best with my hubbys schedule, assuming theres room that night. If not then I'll be begging for the night of the 11th lol if all else fails should be able to to it as soon as the 14th (but I would go with the night of the 15th cause sundays are no good for my hubby, too busy).

So atleast in any case its less than 2 weeks now! Could only be more days if I am lucky! lol.

Better get to swatting, bouncing and whatever else I can do lol


Sorry for the novel.. LOL


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So had my appt, there is progress as cervix is nice and soft and dialated to 2cm now, she said she was poking at baby's head, so things look very favorable in me going into natural labor within a week :) hooray!
Feeling lots of low pressure right now, am very tired, and slightly in pain from being busy all morning to aft.
My son fell asleep for the ride home and now he's refusing napping, even though he only got 25 minutes and usually gets an hour to two. I'm so annoyed and am leaving him up there, as I need a friggin break. He's not fussing so whatever.


----------



## SJDsMommy

well good luck :) surely one of us that are left will go into labor soon! lol

Just started getting a slight back ache so I'm about to go bounce on my ball for a bit here soon. Really need to clean up the living room but I'm procrastinating. I know it will just be destroyed again later lol. 

My husband called about the house and they are still processing our applications, the lady that was working on it wasn't there at the moment. So if they don't call us back by 4 or so we will try again. (They close at 5 and we were supposed to know yesterday, its 1:45 right now..)


tmmommy - we know you're busy with that new born and family but we're still waiting on an update here when you get a chance! :) lol


----------



## SJDsMommy

Kind of annoyed now! Drs office called to give me my appointment reminder and apparently I am not seeing the dr I thought I was seeing. When I scheduled my appointment I was under the impression I would be seeing the same dr I saw last week (I actually liked this one!, atleast more than the other) I even asked for the same dr. and they said ok. I'm pretty sure thats the dr they put on my appointment reminder card too! (they just have all the drs and NPs on the back they put a check mark next to which one you're scheduled with). At no time did they tell me I would be seeing the other dr, the one I didn't like but thats apparently who I am seeing. When they called and said that I told them I thought it was the other dr asked if she was avaliable but shes working at the other location that day apparently. Grr. Thanks for letting me know! So now I'm not sure what to expect on Monday. I'm sure I will still get the sweep and I should be able to schedule an induction even if I have to wait till past 40 weeks I just don't know how this dr feels about the outpatient inductions (before 40 weeks) Ugh. So ready to be done with drs for a while!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The reason that lots of docs are not inducing until 41 weeks is that errors on dating babies happen, usually your edd is for two weeks either side of the date, and the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG) has indicated for some time, in a series of guidelines, that "elective deliveries with no medical indication in the gestational period of 37 completed weeks to 39 completed weeks is not acceptable practice.&#8221; so with the two week buffer most doctors are more confident they will not face malpractice suits. It's just what I was given with my paperwork, and explains his stance.
Sucks you don't get the doc you like though. Things are always better when you are more comfortable with your doc.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah they won't do elective inductions (or elective c sections) until 39 weeks minimum here and its only the out patient induction, just using gels and stuff to help you soften up and dilate and see if that helps trigger labor any. If you make progress they may keep you there but if not or you make very little they will likely send you home. I figure its a start atleast, thats how they started out with my son anyway and it worked well. My dr said they are just concerned that the baby might not be ready before then and might have problems breathing if their lungs aren't developed enough.

They will only do it if they consider you favorable enough though other wise they make you wait until 40 weeks but likely won't schedule it until you are 41 weeks (at which time they consider you late) if you don't request it sooner. They won't let you go to 42 weeks unless you request it and they don't see a reason to induce sooner.

I honestly believe waiting made things worse in my situation last time though but theres no real complications this time around, I'm just not comfortable going past my due date for fear of things taking a turn for the worse last minute again but even if I end up waiting till 40+1 its better than 41 weeks the way I see it. Its not that I just want her out, I just want to be able to stop worrying lol.


I'm just annoyed they let me think I was going to be with the same dr as last time when infact thats not the case. Especially since I don't particularly care for the dr I am seeing. Oh well though atleast my appointment will go by quick because this dr likes to get in and out. I hope she atleast TRIES to schedule an induction for me though assuming I am more effaced than last week (thats all they really want to see at this point).


My husband didn't feel like going to the park but my mom said she would go with me after she gets off work today and before we head out to my grandparents place. she usually goes to the gym a couple times a week anyway so she doesn't mind a walk around the lake lol. Don't know how she'd feel about the swings though haha she'll probably just push my son on one. But maybe getting this kid to hopefully drop a little more will help with effacement too :)


----------



## mrswichman

Hey LAdies :D So update...been on leave since the 30th...and first week out I developed an ear infection...fun trying to sleep at night already with a big belly in my way now my ear is in pain and all clogged...but I went to an ear,nose, and throat specialist who looked at it and gave me ear drops to take over 7 days and said if the problem continues come back and seem him if i can,if im not in labor,haha...he still even said he'd come help me out since the hospital im delivering at is on the same complex...
And as for baby news...going to appointment next week, and my doctor said he's going to do a pelvic exam to see if i can handle vaginally delivering a larger baby..so we'll see what he says next week...
till then hope all goes well and see more baby news updates :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's nice about the specialist being so great with things. Couldn't imagine not having the option to lay on that side. No stomach, no back, now this. You poor thing.
The relaxin causes your pelvis to expand for the baby, how big does he think baby is?


----------



## mrswichman

well the baby measured about 6lbs 10oz at 36 weeks...he told me to rest not to walk around a whole lot and didn't even mention anything else just to check and see my pelvic could handle it...so im guessing not to do tmi but im not that big down there lol :blush: :blush:


----------



## Ashlene

I need labour dust, DH has to fly the following week and I hope bubs will be out this weekend so that we can spend a week together at least.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope your all doing good.

Hope you get what you want Sjd. And hope your baby isn't too big AMD you manage a natural birth MrsW. Is that what you would like?

Please send some of that labour dust my way!! I'm still pregnant!!!! :(


----------



## mrswichman

i would prefer natural or induction...i hate the thought of not knowing when it could happen and where lol...but hey thats what its all about right?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I like that, it's exciting :) it was annoying waiting but it was exciting when my water broke, that feeling of omg it's time.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ear infections suck! Hope you feel better soon!

I am getting sick of being told "she'll come when shes ready" my son didnt! He was evicted and came out just fine lol. My mom kept telling me last night she doesnt think i should induce. She doesnt understand that im not comfortable letting it go so long this time after what happened last time with my blood pressure and his heart rate, and she thinks it would make it a harder labor. Sure theres no problems this time at the moment that warrant induction but i am doing what i feel best for me and my baby and i dont care if she doesnt understand why. As far as the harder labor thing? BS! My labor with my son was easy as heck! 


Anyway good luck everyone :) cant wait to see more updates!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sjd's- your mother is simply trying to look out for you and baby's best interests. I too had a traumatic experience last time and ended up with heart rate dropping and an emergency c section. It will not however make me shy away from trying again as the statistics say its safer for both me and my baby. I will not go against that. That is me personally, and you personally have made up your own mind. Just take what your mother is saying as she is trying to play the devils advocate.
This is a good read for you on the actual statistics of induction/caesarian and I hope you do read it. I don't expect it to change your mind, as it's not my place, but I do think you should go in knowing the facts which are sited well in this article. Good luck dealing with your mom :)
Oh and if she gets too overbearing then tell her you feel she is not being supportive of you and it isnt her choice to make :)

https://www.healthbeatblog.com/2011...-is-choosing-these-procedures-and-why-part-2/


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha I've probably annoyed you all by now with my constant induction hopes 

Yeah I have done some research and I understand she just wants us all safe and all but so do I. I appreciate her concern but she's never had an induction or a c section or anything, shes not a dr either. I'd rather go off my expirience and what my dr tells me. And yeah it really isn't her choice to make. I'm fine with her stating her opinion its the pushiness that bugs me. I'm going with my gut on this one trusting my own instincts. I spoke with a NP about it a while back and after fully explaining myself she thinks its a good idea too, though it wasn't the NP I was usually seeing and of course all drs and NPs and all that have different opinions too and thats fine but honestly I think in my situation letting it go so long last time only made things worse, not better but yes I did have complications then where as I don't this time and they probably should have induced me for medical reasons sooner. I'm glad I had him vaginally but I honestly believe there would have been less chance of a c-section (in my situation) if they had done something sooner. I mean it makes sense that induction could pose risk of a c-section if done too early but I think the same goes if its done too late and that time frame is going to vary from woman to woman and pregnancy to pregnancy.

There are some things in that article I don't agree with and some I do but a good chunk of it is talking about women who do it for convienience. Thats not my concern at all. Its nice to know when yes, and I do have certain dates in mind but thats definitely not the important thing here. A spontanious labor would be great too.

I know labor could be polar opposite this time around from last. Its just what I think is best. Obviously I don't want to force the baby out before shes ready, in many situations I do think its better to let the baby stay in, but for me and my baby I just don't want to let things go too long either. Fetal distress could happen whether I go natural or induced. I'm sure she will be fine but theres always the worry.

But even if I am told to wait till 40 weeks I will be requesting the out patient induction proceedures first anyway, the gels and stuff are less harsh than pessaries and pitocen. I want to give things a chance to happen more naturally. Things are looking good so far, I'm already a little more progressed than I was with my son so hopefully little medical intervention is needed. Or none at all, I would love to go naturally though even if I do end up going to L&D too early for fear of waiting too long lol.


I think in the end we all just want what we feel is best for our babies but the important thing is that they arrive safely :)


----------



## Jac.

MrsW - I heard once (not sure the truth behind it) but I heard once that some women have found delivering a bigger baby easier because pushing takes more time and stretches the vagina slower than a small baby would, hence less tearing...again, not sure how true that is. I also heard that ultrasounds are pretty inaccurate with measuring baby's size this late in pregnancy. 

As for me, I'm still pregnant. I'm think the 16th is when it will happen, I don't know why but that just popped into my head yesterday. I'm 90% positive that I conceived our first baby on the 16th of last year, but we had a miscarriage. That date popped into my head again and I thought it would be neat to have the baby on that day this year, also, it would put me at 41+1 which is the average for first time moms...apparently.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck that would be a special day :) it makes sense about the big baby thing but idk.. My son was only 6 lbs 13 ounces (though peed and pooped before they weighed him so he probably would have been a good 7 lbs) so he was slightly small but his head was in the 90th percentile lol and he tore me pretty good but came out fast.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sjd's, I hear ya on some of the stuff with the article/blog, it's her trying to find the reasoning for it. But you can never really lump everyone into the same bowl can ya? I think she was more trying to say the ones happening due to convenience (which is the case for a lot of moms) needs to stop, as it's costing the system, and ultimately putting mothers and baby's lives in increased jepordy.
It is an interesting article though with the facts it presents. I'm sure if more women were well informed that its increasing the risk so much they may not go that route. Lots fall into that (I don't know anything about it, therefore I follow whatever my doc says).
I don't really know where your moms pushing comes from, I was simply trying to help you believe that her heart is in the right place, so maybe you could make amends before the big day? She could be just trying to push her hippie views on you for all I know, lol.

Jac- interesting perspective on big babies. I have heard that. And also heard that because you can't feel the natural urge to push with medications the chance of tearing goes up. 16th would be a nice birthday :)

I lost more plug. Plus i feel crappy/crampy, sore hips. Come on baby....


----------



## SJDsMommy

LOL! hippie ways :haha: I just realized you are due tomorrow. Tell that girl to get a move on! lol 

Anyway on another note we got approved for the house we applied for :) they emailed the lease to my husband yesterday and we and his sister and her fiance all signed it and we will take it in to their office Monday after he gets out of school. We get the keys on the 24th so will have about a week to finish moving and cleaning which is nice. My hubby wants me to start cleaning up the bathrooms and stuff real good (been wanting to do that for a while anyway just can't seem to motivate myself). Then They are going to get a uhaul and get as much done as they can and we will come back to finish cleaning later. Alot of our stuff is still packed up from the last move so hopefully its not too bad lol. But atleast we know we will be done before the 31st so we can sit back and enjoy our anniversary best we can and take the boy out trick or treating later that night.

I really want to go to the park again today. Walked around the lake again yesterday with my mom, got a little crampy for a few minutes afterward but thats about it. Kind of want to spend some time on the swings but I think I will just do some bouncing on my ball today and wait until tomorrow morning and my son and I will go find a smaller neighbor hood park somewhere rather than a big one as the big community ones are always crowded on the weekends.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Omg my knees hurt! So I was using my ball as a support kind of doing some pelvic tilt rocking thing, just rolling back and forth with it, I think it was helping a bit but my knees hurt more than anything lol think I might need to put down a thick pillow or a couch cushion next time I do that! Plan on waking up early tomorrow to go swing for a bit then go to walmart and get some cleaning supplies so we can atleast get a start on the cleaning. I want to get the bathrooms at least. The kitchen is my hubbys job lol except the fridge and microwave..I can do that but the mopping and the oven and the sink..thats all him 

Gonna save the scrubbing for monday though, maybe that along with my sweep and more swinging will help encourage the baby :)

Man I hate heavy cleaning though LOL not that its all that horrible in here but we want it move out clean so we can get our deposit back! which isnt going to be much sincewe're in an apartment but still lol always leave it cleaner than you found it :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yep due tomorrow, so in a matter of 3 hours! She'll come soon I think, in the next 3-4 days. I've been losing tons of my plug and some blood (pale), also went walking today at the mall. Lots of pinching pains down there, and cramping with bad lower back pain. All a precursor to contractions I hope?
My son is getting a stuffy nose and slight cough, wasn't himself yesterday or today...great timing on that, cause it'll be fun to being him sick and a newborn together.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh I hope its not much longer for you :) I didn't bleed till my active labor actually started with my son so don't know how things will go this time. I'm getting a bit crampy too, I usually do at night but I think at the moment its just gas cramps =/ lol.

I feel like I need to go do something..like I have the urge to go to walmart NOW and god help me keep busy tomorrow lol I have a feeling its going to be a long day..I always get anxious on the weekends since my appointments are pretty much first thing in the morning on monday and I am really anxious to see my progress.

Hope your son gets better soon! fruits and juices with vitamin c should help a bit. I got a little worried when my son got his cold too but thankfully he got over it. Still don't know if what I had was a cold or allergies though..my son and hubby didn't get sick after and it was a good week or 2 after they had colds that I had whatever this was.. it sort of felt like a cold but it got over with for the most part in only about 4 days. I still have the cough but my nose isn't runny or stuffy anymore thank god lol.

Kind of tired too despite my want to do things right now so maybe I will just see if the boy feels like going to bed early tonight lol its only about to be 7 here.. so gonna make some dinner and hopefully head to bed.

Keep us updated though seems like you aren't too far away!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Due date- check *
Baby girl- not yet :(
Had contractions this morning, short and very far apart, amounting to nothing...
Keeping fingers crossed, having a lazy Sunday, going to get some groceries and bake a pie, that's the extent of things. My son seems better today, maybe it never broke he was just fighting it off.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Glad he's doing better :) hope your contractions pick up!

Just got back from walmart a little bit ago..spent more than I was planning lol about $55 =/ but got my son some pull ups and the big pack of those are almost $20 alone so that was a good chunk of it lol. Decided that once we move we are going to strictly underwear while at home except for nap and bed time. Since the new place has wood floors in the living room and tile in the bathroom and kitchen it will be alot easier to clean accidents. Been slacking on the potty training lately =/ I take him when he tells me he has to go but other than that not keeping up with it..feel bad for it as I know its best to keep consistent but its just not the first thing on my mind especially on my exhausted days lol.

Anyway I got some cleaning stuff too, still need to replace the oven ranges, forgot to grab those but I can do that another time. Then I got the baby a halloween onesie to wear during the day, shes got a costume for night time too and got some more candy so we should be set. No idea how many kids will show up while we are home but whatever is left over won't go to waste lol.

I've got twix, york peppermint patties, life savers gummies and some small packs of goldfish crackers so that covers big kids and little kids :)

Haven't made it to the park yet, decided to go to walmart first and now I'm sitting here contemplating if I even want to go anywhere else right now lol. I mean the urge is there but I am feeling lazy now too since I got done what I NEED to for the day.. Its pretty decent out right now and I know that wont last long so I need to make a decision quick the only thing is I hate going to the park when its crowded, unless its for someones birthday or something. Big kids don't usually know how to play with little kids around =/ they push and shove and run right past them carelessly half the time.. though its definitely obvious which of them have little siblings or are used to younger kids in some way..those are the ones that try to hug and pick up your kid..lol 

Thinkin I'll probably just go find a quiet neighbor hood park or something..thats what I was planning on doing tomorrow as well..

ETA: well hubby woke up earlier than expected. Apparently he got hungry. The boy going down for a nap right now, depending on how long he naps hubby said maybe we can go to the park when he wakes up. 

Today is actually going by faster than I thought it would, still somewhat slow but its not dragging out like I was expecting it too thank god lol.

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Been having cramps for a couple hours now..no real pattern and I don't quite know if I would call them contractions at this point but they were kind of coming and going.. sitting back and waiting to see if they progress and go away.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cramps still arent going away even after a bath. Not sure what to make of it at this point though just feels like gas cramps only one notch more and not letting up. Maybe this is the start to something. Hubby is at work till about 4 am (just past 7 pm at the moment) told my mom if it gets worse i might have her take me in for monitoring. Just dont feel like its time just yet. waiting things out for a bit. Just want to get some rest. Dr in the morning.

ETA: ok so just past 3 am now, cramps slowed down for now but i just went pee and had a bit of blood when i wiped. Gonna see what dr says. Have a feeling my sweep may actually help this time.


----------



## mrswichman

Good luck!! hope its the start to see your little girl soon :)
AFM. Up at 6 because people like to leave their car lights sit on right outside someones bedroom window...so of course i woke up ran to potty, laid back down and couldn't fall back asleep...now im really hungry...and there isn't any point trying to go back to sleep i have to be up at 8 anyways...

YaY early day=Early night :D + nap in the middle haha


----------



## SJDsMommy

I sure hope so. I will be annoyed as heck if I havent atleast made progress since last week after all that. I didnt even take my EPO last night, didnt want to over do things. About to take one now though. Getting a few dull cramps now but far apart and not lasting as long as they were. Thinkin they may pick up again after the dr. I couldnt go back to sleep either so figured I'd take a shower and shave while I had a chance. Its 4:50 now, have to be up at 7 so I can feed and dress my son and get ready to drop hubby off and go to the dr.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well no progress in dilation. I seriously can't believe that! how annoying after the night I had! dr didn't say about effacement -_- but she did a pretty rough sweep so we'll see if it does anything. If not I'm due back for another on thursday and we'll talk induction then..banging my head on the wall here. Seriously child stop teasing me and make an appearance already! lol anyway she said there was some blood when she finished the sweep, wasn't sure if it was part of what I had from earlier or a result of the sweep though. Spent a few minutes at the park, but it soon got too hot for me and I was getting hungry so after about 20 minutes or so we left and got some food, stopped by the store and came home. About to put the boy down for a nap and get a start on atleast one of the bathrooms..


----------



## Jac.

It's my due date today and so far nothing! not even a bit of mucus. I have a feeling about the 16th still, though...I even had a friend stop in today and said she thinks I will have it on the 16th! Weird. We will see. I have so many braxton hicks yet nothing to show for them. How is everyone else??


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats on making your due date :)

Im a bit sore atm, only been having mild cramps today though..thinkin about lovin up the hubby when my son goes to bed. Sex isnt really the first thing on my mind but i always get crampy after so maybe itll help speed things up.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok.. rant time =/ sorry in advance, this will get lengthy.

I probably shouldn't be posting about family matters but I am annoyed beyond belief right now. So anyway my brothers room mate up and bailed on him last month the day rent was due. He didn't pay his share and left most of his possessions in his room. He wasn't on the lease so there really wasn't anything they could do legally (thats their own fault) but he left his bed, tv, even his dog! When they finally got ahold of him they found out he ran off with his pregnant girlfriend a couple hours north and that he was not planning on coming back. They figured it out for september some how but my mother shoveled out $400 to cover that part of the rent for October that they were missing because they couldn't afford to do it on their own. Thats more than one of her own weekly pay checks most of the time, so she's barely scraping by now but atleast my dad makes decent money so they are ok. He knows she helped but didn't know how much. Infact she even had to borrow $60 from me to cover her own needs. Come to find out when It came time for them to pay rent again for October, even with my moms help AND my uncle (who is their other room mate) They were STILL short on their portion of the rent! And they had the nerve to obviously hint at her they needed more money! Their portion is only 300, but they pay for the utilities as well and the others were supposed to pay $400 every month. So with 2 of them working, both getting paid EVERY Friday they still come up short after a month? How the hell does that work?! The way I see it, yes its nice to save money but if you are going to have room mates, especially if you are stupid enough to not put them on the lease you should not get a place that you can't afford to stay in by yourself in the event something comes up. 

My brothers car also went out so he had to borrow my grandparents car to get around for a while. He got stopped by a cop who found out he was driving on a suspended liscense and impounded the car to which my grandparents had to pay over $150 to get out. My brother hasn't given them a dime. Both my mother AND my grandparents gave them money to get his car fixed back when it happened and he never did. So what I want to know is what the hell is he doing with all this money that isn't his to spend and how the hell do you come up short on your portion of the rent when its only $300?! They claim they don't have the money yet they eat fast food for practically every meal of every day because they are lazy and don't know how to cook. And whats worse? They get over $600 in food stamps PLUS they get WIC for 2 (about to be 3) kids and her so there is absolutely no need for that. No idea what they buy with all that money, but its BS that they even get that much in my opinion.

It really is none of my business I suppose but I think its BS they are taking advantage of my mom and grandparents like that. They need to step up and take care of their own bills and problems instead of expecting family to cover their butts. Help is one thing but this is ridiculous. Its not the first time my mom has helped them on rent either, even before their room mate bailed they often had to ask her for help.

What set me off on a rage tonight though was I just tried to call my mom, her phone went straight to voicemail. My initial thought was "Ok mother what if I was trying to tell you I was in labor or something" Sort of in a joking way but half way serious. I tried twice and the same thing, straight to voicemail. So I called my dads phone thinking maybe her phone was just dead and on the charger or something and he tells me she went to donate plasma to get some extra money to help my brother pay his rent next month. WTF! it should be HIM doing that if they are hurting so bad! I understand wanting to help your kid out, and she claims shes doing it because she doesn't want the kids to be homeless, which they wouldn't be someone in the family would take them in if need be, I understand shes concerned but again this is ridiculous! How on earth can you not come up with say maybe $600 a month at most for your bills (since they don't have a car payment or anything, just rent and basic utilities, no cable even) between two of you working and no need to worry about groceries, except you'd rather be irresponsible and eat out every damn meal.


My mom also gives my other brother atleast $20 every week (and has for years) as well as buys him a meal every friday. He's a bum living in a trailor in the back of my aunts yard, bumming off the DES as well and not even LOOKING for a job or a way to better his life. Am I the only kid who isn't a complete failure at the moment? I mean sure I don't have a job other than being a full time mommy and wife (which we know is a job in and of itself) but if we ever were put in a situation where I NEEDED to work (and I do plan on working when my kids are both in school) I would definitely step up and atleast we know how to manage our money unlike the rest of my family. 


Ugh.. sorry to vent here I just really needed to get this anger out =/ Nothing I can do about it though..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jac-congrats on reaching 40 weeks hun! Not long now :)

Sjd- that sucks about your bro. And don't be stressed about progress.

Me? Well I'm at the hospital. Had my lovely Ella Sophia at 3:44am on thanksgiving Monday!its a crazy birth story ladies which I will tell you all about but I think I'll wait till you have yours. I don't want to scare anyone. I had my vbac successfully though!
She was 7 lbs 10 oz and lovely soft head of dark hair :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww congrats! Hope you're both doing well :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well forced myself out of bed, or rather my son forced me out lol 

So I got up and went pee and had more blood and mucus (gross I know, I thought I lost the plug already but apparently theres still more!) it was more brownish/pink than red but since I had some yesterday and still not really getting crampy like I was on monday I think I may give the dr a call and see how long they want me to let this go before getting it checked out. I'm sure they will just tell me to wait until I get some contractions again but better safe than sorry. I do know I'm not driving all the way out to the hospital for monitoring without calling them about this first though lol. The thing is I don't know if this is my bloody show or if its a result from the sweep. I WAS bleeding a little before my sweep but there was more after it, I haven't seen any blood from wiping since yesterday around noon though so it could be either or I guess.

Hoping this progresses to something :) Remember a while back when I said I had a feeling about the 12th? Its one reason I chose the 11th as a potential induction date, not sure if I'll still get that or not but a few people seem to think she will come on Friday, Only one mentioned the date specifically (only because its her birthday) but the others only said Friday, well Friday happens to be the 12th.

Such a weird situation to be in. Jac - looks like you aren't the only one who has people agreeing with your prediction lol

we'll see. Tonight would be great too though.. (hint hint child inside! lol)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats hopeful

Sjd how weird with your dates, be funny of she came when you thought.
I always thought 10th right from the start, but I guess that is looking less likely as today goes on. Hubby things 13 th as does my step mum and brother, I want them to be wrong but of my next sweep is successful on the 11th it may well be the 13th :(


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> Congrats hopeful
> 
> Sjd how weird with your dates, be funny of she came when you thought.
> I always thought 10th right from the start, but I guess that is looking less likely as today goes on. Hubby things 13 th as does my step mum and brother, I want them to be wrong but of my next sweep is successful on the 11th it may well be the 13th :(


How about 12:01 am on the 14th =P would that be better? haha or 11:59 pm on the 12th =D


----------



## Jac.

Congratulations Hopeful42nd!! You had your baby a day after your due date, on my due date, maybe that means I will have mine today! And what a great thing to have on thanksgiving!! And way to go on your vbac! WOO!! 

Whatever happened to tmmommy! I want to see all your cute babies! I want to see my cute baby...Hurry up babies!! I will be so mad if I'm last...Not really, but I will be jealous of all of you.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SJDsMommy said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hopeful
> 
> Sjd how weird with your dates, be funny of she came when you thought.
> I always thought 10th right from the start, but I guess that is looking less likely as today goes on. Hubby things 13 th as does my step mum and brother, I want them to be wrong but of my next sweep is successful on the 11th it may well be the 13th :(
> 
> 
> How about 12:01 am on the 14th =P would that be better? haha or 11:59 pm on the 12th =DClick to expand...

They'd be fine as they would still be wrong :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol we're all close now, its going to be like the baby boom :D


I'll definitely be posting pictures so those of you who pop before me make sure to check back, and I'll do the same :)


Just got a call back from the dr not too long ago, called to make sure the bleeding was nothing to worry about, pretty much got the answer I expected "its normal" so they said as long as I'm not leaking fluid along with that or the blood gets heavy to just wait it out. I figured as much but I still don't know if its bloody show or a result from the sweep.. my mucus seems to be either pinkish brownish kinda or orange..


----------



## mrswichman

C-Section scheduled for the 22nd I'll be 39w2d at that point...not because baby is big, but from what i gathered because im small...and that there is too much tissue for baby to get through?? and the baby hasn't even dropped yet...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww well atleast you know when hes coming! Hope all goes well!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I dont understand. When i tell someone my contractions are starting to go away they come back when i say they have come back they go away. Ugh. Im laying down now with some pressure in my stomach wondering if anything will come of this. Just gonna try and sleep


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thats funny you say that. When my labor was getting stronger at home and with longer contractions, we got to hospital and once they laid me down and hooked up monitor I had frequent 20-40 second long contractions, instead of the 70 second 5 minute apart onesi was having. So I get detached and told to pee in a cup so they can test for a bladder infection as that can cause mild contractions. They werent convinced i was in labor at all. So i up and go to the bathroom to have a huge long one, then another and lost the huge rest of my plug. So they tell me to go walk for 30 minutes and come get checked. By that point I last 15 minutes and couldn't stand through a contraction at all! I was all of a sudden 5 cm, duh, I knew was in labor! So then they were scrambling to do bloods so I can get an epidural but I was already in so much pain inactive labor...talk about hospital botch up


----------



## SJDsMommy

Water broke a couple hours ago. At the hospital


----------



## Mrs.B.

Been contracting since 10 pm last night, going to midwife at 9:20 (1 hour) to get her to check me over before I think about heading to hospital. I'm booked in for routine appointment and sweep so she may get a shock! lol


----------



## mrswichman

Good luck SJD and Mrs.B hope your babies arrive safely and soon :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck ladies. We look forward to the news.


----------



## SJDsMommy

3rd attempt at posting this so hopefully it works lol

My little girl was born yesterday (october 11th). My water broke randomly about 7:30 the night before while i was giving my son a bath so i finished that up and we dropped him off with my grandparents and left for the hospital, my hubby got pulled over for speeding lol but the officer only gave him a warning. He was nice, made sure i was ok and everything. Anyway i was at 3 cm when they,checked about 9:30, contracting every 2 minutes. They got me moved to a labor room and checked about 12 and i was 5-6, only an hour later l was complete but we had to wait on the dr. Baby Emery was born at 1:57 am after 5 minutes of pushing she weighed 6 lbs 8 oz and is 19 inches. Due to her coming out so fast and also pooping before birth she had a few breathing issues which lead to low blood sugar but shes doing much better now. We are going home this afternoon. I will try to post pics soon!


----------



## mrswichman

Congratulations!! Glad to hear she is okay with the breathing, and lucky to be going home so soon. Can't wait for pictures of all the babies :D


----------



## Jac.

congratulations! So who is still pregnant???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well, not many as far as my count goes. Feeling lonely?
Congrats sjd's :) glad baby is now well and you get to come home.
Happy to hear things happened on their own so you didn't have to tackle the induction, etc.
How'd your son react to Emery?


----------



## mrswichman

Jac. said:


> congratulations! So who is still pregnant???

me!! at least till the 22nd


----------



## SJDsMommy

He absilutely loves her its too cute. Keeps kissing and hygging her and patting her head lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So is my son. He says her name and kisses and hugs her. Gives her her soother (even if she is asleep, lol) and is so concerned when she cries. He's immigrated her cries a couple times, that was hilarious. he's been very gentle, we are lucky. Im more worried when daddy goes back to work next week he'll show jealousy then as he's not got full attention.
She is a breastfeeding machine! Cluster feeding for hours, it's crazy trying to do much else.


----------



## mrswichman

oh i hope my LO takes to breastfeeding easily...and i dont get easily frustrated if he doesn't...its going to be nerve racking being a first time mom


----------



## Jac.

Contractions all day for me! they're coming between 10-15 minutes apart for the last 9 contracions! I don't know what to do at all! What do I do? Also, contractions are NOT fun. I knew they were going to be awful, but they're just blah! lasting about 30-60 seconds...Is this pre-labor? I wish I knew what was happening...I agree about the breastfeeding! I hope my little girl will latch easily!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jac, what's happening today! It was prob early labor. You usually let them buildin frequency, intensity and length then head in. 5-1-1 rule :) you'll do great. They do hurt huh? It's not like anything else you can describe. It just plain hurts and keeps on coming.
Good news is there is an end in sight and it results with your gorgeous babe :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mrswichman said:


> oh i hope my LO takes to breastfeeding easily...and i dont get easily frustrated if he doesn't...its going to be nerve racking being a first time mom

It's hard, I won't lie. Just get determined!!! My little one is 5 days old and cluster feeding since day two. Log spurts of constant feeding withherne ER seeming to be satisfied, very frustrating, painful on my poor breasts/nipples, but it's getting better. If you need to kellymom is a great online resource for new mommie breastfeeding.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sorry i havent posted pics yet. I have barely had a moment to myself. Hubby wasnt able to take off work infact they had the nerve to make him go in early to work last night. Hes got work all weekend and he works nights..then he has school so i wont get a break until monday evening and it seems when i d have a chance to sit down someone chooses that time to come visit..but when i get a chance i will post pics. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck Jac :) hopefully something has progressed by now!

Well ladies I sort of had a moment to sit down to grab a few pics to post here..actually had to get up a couple times during this to tend to my son, the baby is napping. I'm about to wake her up for a feed, she's been sleeping all day pretty much. Did get a good amount of tummy time in though :)

Here's my little Emery Bay :)

https://i46.tinypic.com/1zczv37.jpg

Here she is in the nursery while they were monitoring her breathing and vitals

https://i45.tinypic.com/okx2xd.jpg

and being held by her grandma :)

https://i47.tinypic.com/1z4ern4.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/okx2xd.jpg


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Awe so cute! How Big was she again? She almost doesn't look like a newborn, she all filled in :)
My Ella is doing well, but I have zero time to get anything done. Just feeding meals and having baths is a challenge for us now. DH is back at work tomorrow so should be fun. I'll post a pic eventually but can't get to the CPU for now.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Those pics do make her look bigger but she is tiny, 6 lbs 8 oz and 19 inches. (my son wasnt much bigger, 6 lbs 13 oz and 19 3/4 inches) She does have a chubby little face though but she almost needs preemie clothes, shes swimming in newborn lol but she will grow fast.


----------



## SJDsMommy

And yeah free time is out the window lol. Both the kids woke up about 5 but emery only woke up once last night, i woke her actually so she could eat. She woke up on her own at 5 though. Not bad at all for a new born!

I think, if i am up for it, im going to take the kids to a pumpkin patch soon. If i can get hubby or my mom to take us. Dont really want to go too many public places withbthe baby just yet but shes a little jaundiced so some sunlight would be good for her.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Would like to introduce Elyssa Mae. Born 11 Oct 2012. 14:19. Weighing 8lb exactly

I'm no good at writing things up so I have written my labour in time format :) ...
10/10/12
Throughout AM - loosing plug
21:00	Crampyness and back ache
22:00 Contractions noticeable every 7 minutes
11/11/12
00:30	Contracting 7minutes apart lasting 45 seconds
03:00	Contracting 4  5 minutes apart for 45 seconds
03:00  05:00 Sleep
05:00 Contractions kick up a few notches, 3 in 10 minutes. This time taken as start of labour
09:20 Midwife appointment  4-5 cm dilated, already in active labour, told to go up hospital either now or in my own time
11:00	Got to hospital. Contractions were in my back, really painful lower back pain, hardly any tummy pain. Couldnt even feel contractions on tummy when midwife told me I was having one and to let it pass. Baby was determined as OP Back to Back by both my midwife and the midwives at hospital. Had bloody show whilst in hospital. Used Entonox for a few of the contractions whilst the pain was in my back. But really didn't find it did any more than just breathing, so gave it up and carried on natural.
13:45 Got over whelming feeling, body started to push by itself, no way to breathe through it. Midwife checked and Cervix was 8/9 cm dilated but very stretchy, got written on notes as fully dilated.
13:50	Started pushing alongside my body
13:55 Waters popped. 
14:19	Elyssa Born

1st stage of Labour 8 hrs 45 mins
2nd Stage of Labour 34 minutes
Total 9hrs 19 minutes
Elyssa arrives 24 minutes after waters broke

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMG_1431.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMG_1417.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC03889.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC03868.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0582.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

All so very adorable...so jealous kinda...7 more days for me...and then i get to show you guys a baby boy...


----------



## SJDsMommy

look at all that dark hair - Jealous! lol

I feel completely over whelmed. Mostly at night time =/ my hubby actually woke up a little early today for like 2 hours and went back to sleep but in that time I managed to take a shower and eat something so it helped atleast. I barely have a moment to myself and my son I dont know what is up with him, hes not jealous toward the baby or anything, absolutely loves her but hes getting a nasty temper lately. Asks for food, I'll give it to him and he screams no and wont eat it. Gets real testy and what not too. I honestly don't think its anything to do with the baby as shes not really hogging much of the attention, she mostly sleeps. I think my grandparents spoiled him a bit too much while he was there though and I think he may be getting sick as his poop is really dark and runny. Not sure what the issue is all I know is taking care of two kids all day and all night 95% by myself these last couple days is exhausting. Along with that its a disaster in here, I need to clean and pack but theres no room to put anything. Can't wait to do laundry tomorrow finally so I hope they get here sooner rather than later with that replacement washer (but I doubt it). My husband had to push everything in the living room together so its even more crowded, can't watch tv, he had to put the coffee table away so he could move the tv up to make room for maintinance to come in with the washer.

I've been in pain all day. Annoying after pain cramps and a HORRIBLE hemorrhoid. Witch hazel pads aren't doing anything for it, just irritates it more it seems like. =/ Gonna try preparation h or something. I didn't get a sitz bath but I dont think I would like it anyway. 

I am so ready for bed right now. I just want to get this night and tomorrow over with already.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sjd's - I too got the cursed post partum hemmerhoid. It's small and not super painful, shrinks overnight and only really flares up with sitting on my butt too long. It's hard enough getting to the bathroom to take care of having a pee and changing my pad and cleaning proper with my 2nd degree tear. Not too bad though.
Hubby is back to work tomorrow (oops today, it's late) so I had better get some sleep here. Should be a fun day with me and two super needy kids. My son has reached a whole new sound level, he yells and screams everything, not in a mad way just in a listen to me way, its cute but he does want attention. Sjd's my boy has been doing the protest thing too for a while. He's trying to exert power of choice and it's a standoff of sorts. I've taken to giving him a choice that I'm in control of. He has a choice of the leftover plate he last turned down or what I am making new, lol. It works, most of the time :)


----------



## Jac.

Avah Maybel Anne was born October 14th after ridiculously long labor with extremely hard, intense, and long contractions. I was dilated at 1 cm when they checked me after 27 hours and after morphine to let me get some sleep in between I was checked again by an OB to see if I needed to transfer care and at around 36 hours I had progressed to 5 cm!! He broke my water and 6 hours later I pushed out our baby girl. It was the most intense and painful experience of my life and I don't plan on doing it again. She's enough for me, she is the cutest. I had a natural delivery with no epidural (Can't believe that one) and tore quite a lot in the tissue, but not on my external skin. Post pictures later :)


----------



## mrswichman

36 hours...wow, but congrats :D can't wait to see her :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Jac :) sounds like a long and painful experience.no epidural was hard as hell, and whoever can do that by choice I commend. It was unreal, but at least mine wasn't that long though very intense, and more in the back and hips, then front too later.
Bet she's adorable!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Holy crap you are one strong woman. If it weren't for my previous episode of high blood pressure (and it did rise again this time though not as bad) I wouldn't have gotten one either but considering how my labors are like 5 hours long thats nothing. Atleast its done with now! Enjoy your little girl :)


----------



## Jac.

Baby Avah
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4172 (640x468).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SJDsMommy

How cute :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just adorable. Don't know how you ppl are finding time to hop on the computer to post pics. I use my phone when I'm stuck breastfeeding, it passes the time. I'm picking up a wrap baby wearer soon. I need the freedom to move and chase after my son or do household tasks with her. Found an amazing deal from a store closing down but have to work out payment and shipping. Hope it works out, if not it'll be twice the price to get it. I just need it ASAP!


----------



## SJDsMommy

You can post pics from your phone. Upload to tinypic.com right from your phone then copy the link from there and post it where you wish :) I usually get on here from my phone too but I did post pics from the computer its quicker. My little girl sleeps alot so I have to wait until my son is asleep or entertained some how lol.

We are going to the pumpkin patch on saturday :) Don't really want to take the baby out too many public places right now but we can't pass up the pumpkin patch tradition. I would go Friday as less people would be there since their older kids would be in school but my mom and dad wanted to come and possibly my nieces too. 

Then we get the keys to our new place on wednesday. My hubby only has school for a couple hours (from 11-1) that day so he's going to pick up the uhaul and we'll pack up the little stuff in the truck then he's going to pick up his brother after school to help move the heavy stuff. Ready to get out of here and have more space, and my son will have a yard to play in, granted the back yard has rocks but he loves rocks anyway lol. 

All the moving expenses suck though =/


----------



## mrswichman

Aww i can't wait to start little traditions with my family... :D and moving,what a pain...hopefully it goes smoothly though. 
:happydance: just 3 full days left till Christopher:baby:


----------



## SJDsMommy

You must be excited and nervous but hey atleast you can make sure you shave and clean the house up real good and get everything prepared last minute lol unlike me I was trying so hard to keep the place clean, I cleaned multiple times a day in the living room but as it happens I was being lazy that night and figured I would do it after getting my son to bed..turns out I didn't have a chance to lol. 

So we were running low on newborn diapers, I only picked up one package since I didn't know how big she would be. I asked my hubby to grab some on his way home earlier. He grabbed size 1 =/ I'd make it work but they'll be huge on her..she could probably fit in preemie.. his excuse "I didn't know there were sizes less than 1"... really? lol I remember when my son was born and we were taking him home my hubby had already put everything in the car including the diapers and diaper bag and just as we were fixing to leave he pooped so I had to ask the nurse to bring me a diaper and wipes for him. They brought me a size 1 diaper and I had to fold it in and fasten it all tight and it was just awkward lol.

He even asked me if there was anything else I wanted from the store while he was there. I asked him to get me some cookies and trash bags. He didn't get either..he forgot apparently.

Men.. :dohh:


----------



## mrswichman

lol aww...i have a stock pile of diapers...my family wanted to maker sure i wouldn't have to get any for a while...and wipes...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sizing up early isnt too big Of a deal. What's her weight now? My gal had a docs checkup today at 10 days old. She is 7 pounds 11.5 ounces, so she has reached over her birthweight of 7 10. Yeah for us and exclusive breastfeeding! I had two packs of newborn diaps, on my last 3 plus I have a massive box of 1's in the closet already, so I'll prob just upsize too.
Pretty good day, had a wonderful dinner prepared by my mom, feeling so spoiled after yesterday's dinner from my sister too! Feeling the love :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

She was 6 lbs 14 ounces at her appointment on monday so gained 6 ounces from her birth weight shes got a small butt though, newborn barely fits lol and like i said its awkward to fold the diaper in and fasten it all tight. My grandparents actually stopped by yesterday with diapers and an outfit for each of the kids so we're good lol.

I got absolutey no sleep last night. The baby woke up every single time I put her down, even if I waited for 10 minutes to put her down. I tried swaddling and her pacifier but neither worked, when I finally did get her down my son woke up, it was like 4:30. He kept shuffling around in our bed trying to get comfy and the baby woke up again an hour later, my son fell asleep by then but woke up when i was changing the babys diaper..he did the same the night before though the baby slept better. So..tired and my husband has work tonight. Not that hes any help at night. I would gladly pump a bottle if I knew he would feed her.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

SJDsMommy said:


> She was 6 lbs 14 ounces at her appointment on monday so gained 6 ounces from her birth weight shes got a small butt though, newborn barely fits lol and like i said its awkward to fold the diaper in and fasten it all tight. My grandparents actually stopped by yesterday with diapers and an outfit for each of the kids so we're good lol.
> 
> I got absolutey no sleep last night. The baby woke up every single time I put her down, even if I waited for 10 minutes to put her down. I tried swaddling and her pacifier but neither worked, when I finally did get her down my son woke up, it was like 4:30. He kept shuffling around in our bed trying to get comfy and the baby woke up again an hour later, my son fell asleep by then but woke up when i was changing the babys diaper..he did the same the night before though the baby slept better. So..tired and my husband has work tonight. Not that hes any help at night. I would gladly pump a bottle if I knew he would feed her.

Must've been a baby conspiracy last night. I'm tired as hell today. She was up from 3-5 and I only got to sleep at midnight. Then my son was up at 7, I got him and we lazed in the big bed till 8, then ventured down for breakfast and coffee for mommy, that hasn't even worked :(

I'll bet it'd look funny with a big puffy diaper hanging off her bum, lol. I'm about to try a size one now, we shall see how it goes :)


----------



## Jac.

My little girl is up to 7lbs 6 oz. at 5 days old and she was 7lb 7oz at birth! Breast feeding has been a challenge because I have inverted nipples so I have to wear a shield, but it's so tender! Oh well, We're getting there.


----------



## SJDsMommy

We had to supplement for a couple days :( not alot thankfully but the first day was because of her low blood sugar, they wanted her to eat to see of it would raise then she was slightly jaundiced which can make babies extra tired so she would nurse but get too tired to finish so if she was extra hungry we topped her off with formula. Mostly at night but shes much better now, feeding like a champ :) having to get used to my pump again so i can have milk pumped for when we go out places


----------



## SJDsMommy

So yesterday we went to dinner with my grandparents. I don't know whos brilliant idea it was to go OUT to dinner with an 8 day old baby and had I known we were going out rather than staying in to eat a meal like usual I wouldn't have gone but it would have been odd to just stay at their place alone with the baby while everyone else was eating, though I probably should have. I told them I didn't like the idea of taking the baby to a restaurant just yet but they just kept saying oh its fine. Well if she gets sick I am blaming them. I don't really want to take her too many public places that aren't necessary. The pumpkin patch was the only outting I had planned for a while, and she will be in a stroller with a blanket covering her from the sun for the most part. Plus I didn't know how she would be at the resturaunt if she would be crying the whole time or not. Thankfully she slept right through it all. I fed her as soon as we got there and she fell asleep but we had soooooo many people come up to us asking how old she was and what bugs me (at the store and resturaunt and even at the lab when we went to get her 2nd new born screening (the blood work part) people asked if she was a boy or a girl! The worker put her down as a boy at first so had to correct it and an old lady told her husband the baby was a male after he said she was cute, then she asked me "It is a male right?" Of course I told her no shes definitely a girl. 

What I want to know is how the heck do you mistake a girl for a boy when shes dressed in pink with a flowery blanket and a bow on her head! Who does that to a boy? Seriously..!

I mean people asked me if my son was a boy or a girl when he was real little but thats a little more understandable, his carseat was neutral and he wasn't decked out in pink and bows lol.

Some people..


----------



## Mrs.B.

SJD, didn't realise our princesses were born on the same day :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman - good luck with your c section! Hopefully you have a healthy little boy and a speedy recovery!


----------



## mrswichman

tried going to bed a lot early but can't quit thinking about tomorrow...i hope i least get a couple hours of sleep


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Your going to do great. Must be hard knowing when it's going to happen. You've had time to have it run through your mind a million times. Good luck and can't wait to jear the news :)


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher rRichard born at 8:56a.m coming in at 21 1/2inches long and weighing 9lbs 1oz...full head of hair...elcs went great...so far so good in recovery...pics post when we get home


----------



## SJDsMommy

congrats! :) glad everything went well! thats one big boy :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

My nephew was just born today as well :) sometime around 11. They've named him Matthew. I got a picture from my mom at 11:15. Don't know the details yet but he looks like my brother from the picture I got. She was due tomorrow and was actually supposed to get a date for induction at her appointment tomorrow too. This is the longest pregnancy she's had and she's been having contractions for weeks and even had false labor a month ago so I bet shes glad to be done with it finally. 

My mom and I were actually supposed to go over to their place to let my son play with his cousins and so they could meet our baby but looks like that will be postponed for a little bit.


----------



## Jac.

Congratulations Mrswichman!! New babies are so tiring but so worth it! Its pretty hard when you're trying to recover, but hopefully you'll have some help. I've got an awesome husband and an awesome mom who have been really helpful. My church has been bringing us meals everyday as well! And on a sidenote, I've lost 30 of my 45lbs in just 8 days. So happy to be getting back to normal again.


----------



## mrswichman

So havent slept all but two and half hrs in 32 hrs...i feel like i need to be watching him haha. But anyways *update* recovery is going good...i was even able to get up and sit in a chair and tomorrow i get my cath. Out and walk around a bit.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Great news and congrats mrs s.
I got up and walking less than 24 hours after my section, though it hurt like hell and I felt like a hunchback as I was afraid to stand without, it got them to remove my cath earlier too :)
I was okay with sitting after my section it was just getting from position to position that killed. This time after vaginal getting into sitting hurt for the first 48 but I'm fine now.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I tore so bad with my son that I couldn't sit down without intense pain for a week =/ this time I was able to sit down pretty much right away, barely tore at all dr said I only needed like 2 stitches. I can't even feel the tear so it must not be bad at all. The hemorrhoid was worse!

Its very normal to want to just watch your baby at all times. Thats a sign of a good momma :) wanting to make sure your little one is ok.


Well we are moving tomorrow, though looking at this place you wouldn't have any idea. Hardly have anything done! I cleared off my table of the junk mail and what not its accumulated lol and cleared off part of the counter that had various things on it. Cleaned up our room and got laundry put away. Still have some laundry to do though. Got a lot of dishes done and ready to be packed up today and still need to pack the bathrooms. I seriously need to stop putting that one off lol. But as long as I get all that done and get my hubby to clear out the fridge and pantry of stuff we won't eat and make a trip to walmart after he gets home to get a couple things then I feel like the rest can be saved for tomorrow. Most of our packing gets done as we go anyway. It seems like alot but not at the same time..tomorrow will be busy as heck though especially trying to work around the kids..So ready to be done already.


----------



## Jac.

I tore in my tissue, I had so much bleeding and it was crazy painful the first few days. So glad that's over. The pain we go through! but definitely worth it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had 2nd degree outer tear and minor tears inside. They told me to ensure I clench before I sit, and not to shift weight side to side once I do. It pulls at the stitches apparently. The advice helped :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hope you ladies heal quickly! pretty sure my stitches dissolved already I saw what I thought was parts of them after I went pee about 5 days or so after. I can't believe my little girl is almost 2 weeks old already! Her next appointment is on thursday :) I need to talk to her dr about how much she is sleeping though..she seriously sleeps like all day it seems =/ Other than eating and diaper changes and the 2 baths shes had she's hardly awake at all it seems..she'll spend a short amount of time awake and content once or twice a day but she's seriously sleeping for atleast 21 hours out of the day and thats just way too much..She doesn't appear to have any signs of infection or anything like that and I know she's getting enough to eat (she had like 9 poopy diapers yesterday, I swear!) but I figure best to be on the safe side and get the pediatricians opinion on it. See if he has any advice on how to get her to wake up a bit.

I feel like I have hardly gotten anything done today! still have a lot to do tomorrow. I did get the dishes put away (have just a few more in the dish washer to put away) but still have laundry that needs to get done and put away =/ things will look better once we start getting stuff out of here though. This place is TOO crowded I have no idea where to put things anyway once we pack them..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

9 poops??? That a crazy amount! Are you EBF? If so that seems like too much, as there is less waste from breastfeeding. My girl eats tons ( likes to cluster feed) and sleeps lots but cries when she is put down as she just wants to be held and snuggled at all times. Can't wait till my new wrap arrives as it will really free me up a bunch. My house is getting messy and I don't like it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Elyssa seems to sleep all the time too. Except an hour or two in the evening when she's awake, or when she feeds. I'm sure it's normal, health visitor wasn't concerned about her. We have one poop a day and she is FF. X


----------



## SJDsMommy

yes I am. She didn't have nearly as much yesterday, probably like 4 which is what she usually has, 4-5. So probably just a fluke. Waiting on my hubby to get back from school now so we can finish packing up. Haven't done much today yet. When we went to pick up the keys for the house we got all the way there, just out side the parking lot and my hubby realized he forgot to grab the cashier's check before we left so we had to go back and get it then when we got back home he had just enough time to eat something and leave pretty much. He should be home a little after 1. He's picking up his brother first hopefully we get a move on when they get here! too bad I can't really do too much right now.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck getting it all done. Moving sucks! I'm not doing it again for a really long time if at all. This could be the forever home :)
Ella is doing well, started sleeping more now but its not always at the times I want her too, go figure huh? This gal eats likes champ though, though she does have a fragile stomach and spits up if you move her too much.
Made some homemade roasted butternut squash soup for dinner. Hope my son decides to eat it. It's hit or miss with him eating.


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher Richard was born Monday October 22nd at 8:56a.m VIA ELCS. He weighed 9lb. 1oz. and is 21.06" long.
First picture is of me at 39w2d morning of elcs.
Second is Christopher right after they gave him to daddy.
Third is Christopher wide eyed 1day old.
Fourth is Christopher and daddy late in the night after feeding.
 



Attached Files:







the morning of the c-section 39w2d.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 10









first picture after c section.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 12









christopher 1day.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 12









proud daddy.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Big baby. My son was almost the same. 9.04 and 21 1/2 inches long.big difference this time withmy gal. She actually looks like a newborn :) 7 10 and 20 1/2 inches.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cute :) we had our 2 week check up yesterday. Emery is already 8 lbs. Little chunk lol she was 6 lbs 14 oz at 5 days so in 9 days gained over a lb she doesnt look or feel like it though.. Move went ok but somehow we lost a brand new box of wipes and some baby blankets. Pretty sure hubbys brother tossed them in the trash without realizing..we looked at the old place checked the truck before returning it and they are no where to be found here.. :/


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That sucks. My brother in law did that when they moved. Tossed two bags of his baby girls clothes so when they had the second one they had to buy new stuff again. I think SIL was more upset about sentimental ones.


----------



## SJDsMommy

It sucks because wipes arent cheap and it was a brand new bulk box..monsy down the drain the way i,see it. We have more blankets but still not happy about losing them :/ 

I was supposed to go to a bday party today but just my luck im sick today. Hope im not contagious but i've felt like this before, it usually goes away by evening so we'll see


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh well. I find wipes are pretty inexpensive here. I use em like crazy so that's good. Now diapers I'd be pissed I'd those got tossed as they are pricier.
Blankets too.
Stressful day, both kids hit their clothes with poop, and Ella spit up on her clothes twice. Not a good day for the laundry pile or mommy's sanity.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'm surprised i have any sanity left lol people worry about their newborns waking their toddlers.. I have the opposite problem. For example my son was way hyper last night and very loud..woke the baby 3 times!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hey everyone! Its been a few days, hope everyone is well! We had a good halloween. My mom watched the kids so my hubby and i could go to dinner for our anniversary then we went trick or treating with my brothers kids. Had a good night.

I've been a little upset the past few days. My husbands friend came over the other day, i really dont like,this guy as hes kind of a prick but i tollerate him. Anyway when my husband introduced the baby to him he told him he was the god father. That pissed me off. He never asked me for one and i think its odd to have different godparents for your kids..i know many people do but i just assumed our sons godfather would be appointed our daughters as well. I didnt say anything at the time as i didnt want to seem rude but feel odd bringing it up after the fact. I do need to though as i really dont approve and am rather upset my husband would do that without asking me first.


----------



## mrswichman

SJDsMommy said:


> Hey everyone! Its been a few days, hope everyone is well! We had a good halloween. My mom watched the kids so my hubby and i could go to dinner for our anniversary then we went trick or treating with my brothers kids. Had a good night.
> 
> I've been a little upset the past few days. My husbands friend came over the other day, i really dont like,this guy as hes kind of a prick but i tollerate him. Anyway when my husband introduced the baby to him he told him he was the god father. That pissed me off. He never asked me for one and i think its odd to have different godparents for your kids..i know many people do but i just assumed our sons godfather would be appointed our daughters as well. I didnt say anything at the time as i didnt want to seem rude but feel odd bringing it up after the fact. I do need to though as i really dont approve and am rather upset my husband would do that without asking me first.

That makes complete sense to me...why would you want the kids seperated ,god forbid anything were to happen...My sons godparents are my husbands sister and her husband{atm have no kids,and might not ever get to}, and when we have more kids, they will be their godparents as well...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Exactly! and i dont trust him with my kids. Hes got alot of growing up to do. He still lives in his parents house for one and not because he has to but because hes too lazy to get off his butt and take some responsibility and get his own place. Can't understand why my hubby would tell him hes the god father without even asking me.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone! its been very quiet lately. I know we're all busy with those little ones! Hope everyone is doing well! My little girl is 1 month old today and is growing so fast! not sure what her current weight or length is as her next appointment isn't until next month but shes almost outgrown newborn clothes. She's so strong already, rolls over, lifts her head up very well and even holds her chest up quite a bit during tummy time. She's already bearing weight on her feet very well too. Definitely seems to be following in her brothers foot steps. I may have another early walker on my hands. Its been so fun to watch her development over the past month.

She's a good sleeper too, sleeps for about 5 and a half hours before waking up for her first feeding (which at this age is actually considered "sleeping through the night" then after that its about every 2 hours or so but she goes right back to sleep after eating.

Gross story time..I picked a horrible time to change her diaper last night. Just as I went to wipe her she pees all over the blanket I was changing her on (luckily it was on the floor) but it got her outfit wet, so I got that off and then she goes and poops (and if anyones been lucky enough to catch a newborn pooping when the diaper is off you know it shoots out) so that got all over her legs, the blanket and me. So I had to clean her up and get a new diaper on her, clean myself up and toss the dirty clothes and blanket in the washer. Then she fell asleep. Typical lol. Motherhood is a very messy job, you can never stay clean but some how those little angels steal your heart anyway. 

Oh and my hubby officially got accepted to the nursing program! With the exception that he passes his biology class, he's not doing so well on the tests in that class, no one is apparently. According to my hubby the teacher sounds like he knows what hes talking about but the whole class agrees he's horrible at teaching it but according to the teacher he still has a B+ in the class (he needs atleast a c) so that shouldn't be a problem. Still don't know about the police thing though, they are supposed to let him know either way but haven't heard back yet but atleast he's got this to work on. I found out its actually 22 months not 18, so 2 years from now and he graduates :)

Well anyway hope everyone is doing well. Would love to hear from you guys when you get a chance!


----------



## mrswichman

WE're doing quite well on this end. Haha sounds like my morning with Christopher yesterday...I was changing his diaper and luckily had the new diaper all ready to go under him and he just shoots out some poo...so i wiped that up and forgot the other clean diaper this time :dohh: ...he starts to shoot pee across the room...lands on my dog :haha: freaked her out pretty good...and then it shot up at me before i could grab a diaper to cover him up. So then wiped him all up,newly diapered and changed his clothes and mine...lol. Wouldn't change it for anything...

Well when I was pregnant we had decided to just stay in our one bedroom apartment for another after our lease is up this coming April...well those plans changed...we're going to be getting a two bedroom so Chunky butt can have his own room and room for his toys.
Also Christopher has been lifting his head up from very early on...and likes to headbutt you and give kisses[sorta]. Just started tummy time, had to let his circ. heal and the umbilical cord to fall off...so we're making progress...

If I may ask how much are your LO's eatting??? The ones who are bottle feeding...[I'm pumping milk,he eats about 4oz. every 3-4 hours...sometimes 2hrs.]


----------



## SJDsMommy

I usually breast feed but when she has a bottle of expressed milk she drinks about 4 or 5 ounces now within 2 hours, she drinks part of it then wants the rest later lol


----------



## mrswichman

Wow Been forever!! How is everyone and their Lo's??? 
Christopher just had his one month check up and he weighed 12 pounds on the nose and was 23 1/4" long....putting him in the 97th percentile for both height and weight... :D

Pictures of my LO for Christmas
 



Attached Files:







christmas card option4.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









christmas card option5.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3









christmas card option 1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jac.

So cute! we just go Avah's photos done today, we should be getting them within the week. Avah just had her 6 week check up on Wednesday, She's already 7 weeks tomorrow. She was 10 lbs 12 oz and 24 inches long, can't believe it. She's a great baby and a good sleeper, how about you, mrsw...good baby? he's so cute!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

We are good. Ella is doing great. Got her pics done and they should be ready today just have to go get them as its a drive. Want to get professional family ones done just need to find the time, and the money. We all got sick with a cold after visiting the local early years center, sucks but was bound to happen. It's almost gone, it was interesting dealing with two sick babies while sick myself. My toddler handled it the worst. He just cried for momma and wanted to be cuddled 24/7, not feasable whilst breastfeeding the other. Just getting ready for the holidays, did shopping and getting our Christmas tree tonight. ( just replacing the old artificial as it was loosing needles the past few years, it's like 15 years old or more). Got a nice cashmere glittered tip one :) can't wait to see the kids faces :)
Ella sleeps okay. She wakes to feed 1-2 times overnight, her tummy troubles have been much better now that we've been giving her bioGaia drops. My son loves her but is a tad jealous, only wants mom to put him to bed.


----------



## mrswichman

Jac. said:


> So cute! we just go Avah's photos done today, we should be getting them within the week. Avah just had her 6 week check up on Wednesday, She's already 7 weeks tomorrow. She was 10 lbs 12 oz and 24 inches long, can't believe it. She's a great baby and a good sleeper, how about you, mrsw...good baby? he's so cute!

Christopher is a good baby...sleeps very well at night.. wakes up around every 4hrs right now...so sleep is getting better :D

Awww can't believe our babies are all growing so quickly

And thank he...just amazes me how cute he gets everyday,lol. Can not wait to see all your LO's pictures :D


----------



## Jac.

Here's a sneak peek our photographer posted on facebook. I know what you mean about getting cuter. I didn't think it was possible for Avah to get any cuter, but she just keeps doing it! She's finally settled down for the night so I am off to bed! Goodnight all!
 



Attached Files:







AVAH.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww they're both so cute :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh wow, I thought everyone was long gone lol. Glad to see everyone is doing well. Emery is doing great, looks like she weights about 12 lbs according to our scale ( I stepped on with her then without and subtracted the weight difference) her 2 month check up is 1 week from tomorrow, we're getting her ears pierced at piercing pagoda afterward. We just got pictures of the kids done on saturday 

https://i47.tinypic.com/elbjbn.jpg https://i50.tinypic.com/2efn5h0.jpg

My son's turning 2 next month (I can't believe it!) been planning out his birthday party..Other than that nothing too much going on at the moment..going shopping for our christmas tree next week :)


----------



## mrswichman

Very cute pictures :D you can tell they're siblings...lol 
Christopher is starting to smile more and giggle just a tad...I can't wait till that happens more...then I won't feel so weird making all these weird faces and noises all the time lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies! just wanted to give an update. Emery saw the dr for her 2 month check up this morning. Little chunker is already 12 lbs 8 ounces (gained exactly 6 lbs since birth!) and she is 22 inches. Going to be short like her mommy probably lol. Not worried about the weight gain, my son gained quickly at first too but now at just shy of 2 years he's only 27 lbs. It slowed down a lot when he started crawling..I'm betting she will be the same way, dr thinks so too.

We're going down to get her ears pierced tomorrow :)


----------



## Jac.

Avah was 24 inches at her 6 week check up, so I'm guessing she'll be tall like her mama and daddy. I'm 5'11 and he's 6'2. I don't even have my ears pierced so I'm not getting hers done. I figure she can make the choice if she wants when she's older. I like her ears to much just how they are. How is everyone's christmas shopping going? I am almost finished mine. Christmas doesn't seem as spectacular these days as it was when I was young. Plus, I live in Ontario, Canada and we don't have any snow right now! that's very strange. We didn't get much last year either.


----------



## SJDsMommy

It really is a personal choice. My mom pierced my ears herself when I was a baby (I so could not do that!), I got a 2nd piercing when I was 15. I'm really not big on jewelry but I love little stud earrings in my ears. I wanted to do her's as a baby because I figured it would hurt less. She actually did very well! She was sleepy when we went, awake while the piercing was done (they did both at the same time) but she fell asleep like 2 seconds later. Didn't phase her one bit! Tough little girl :) I won't do a second one, I'll let her decide if she wants a second piercing or if she decides she doesn't want earrings at all she can take them out.

The place we went to was awesome though. I found a pair that I liked for her but the manager told me she recommended we do gold earrings since she's so young, theres less chances of infection. She then asked me what my budget was. I told her I really didn't want to spend more than $35. She let me pick out a pair that were $42 and gave me a discount. We got the earrings, cleaning solution, and an earring holder that looks like a flower and a 1 year warranty if one of the earrings falls out, all for $35 and a little change. Pretty good deal!

We're pretty much set for christmas. I need to order one more thing for christmas, for my nephew and my mom, grandma and I are all going in on a new phone for my grandpa since his recently broke.

We just got our tree yesterday, LOVE the smell of christmas trees :) Got all the presents too we got each of the kids 4 things from us (2 will be from santa though) and 1 thing "from eachother" I figured it would be a good thing to do and when they get older they can pick out the gift to give eachother.

Emery is getting an exersaucer, a stuffed turtle, a blanket with her name on it (she got it early though) and this cute little toy I found at walmart, then her stocking stuff that has teethers and little small toys and of course her christmas ball with her name on it and shes getting a disney fairies bath set from her brother, its got soap, shampoo and 2 bath scrubbies, one has tinkerbell on it and the other periwinkle. (I'll probably save it until she's a few months older though) My hubbys grandma also sends the kids each $20, so I bought her some boots and a pair of pjs.

My son is getting a toy vaccum, a mr potato head, mega blocks (big legos) and a crayola tub of fun which has all these different crayola items in it. Then he's also getting a bath set from Emery but his is cars themed. He'll get to pick something out with his $20. His stocking will have candy and stuff.


----------



## Jac.

The only jewelry I wear is my wedding ring. It took me a long time to get used to. 

My siblings and I have always bought for each other. I still have to get my mom and dad something, My husband and I decided not to buy for each other, we'll just go shopping later. I just got Avah a few small things and we're getting her a personalized first christmas stocking. 

I heard about that terrible tragedy in Newton, Conneticut. So sad. My heart goes out to all those parents and family of the victims and to the family of the shooter. That would be hard to live with. I pray God heals those hurting from the loss. So sad.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Agreed, terrible tragedy. Now that they have started posting pictures of these poor 6 and 7 years olds I cry. I just cannot fathom how to handle that as a parent.
As for ear piercing, not till she is old enough to ask for them. Until them magnetic or clip on it is.
Sorry I've been MIA but my time is scare now with these two kids. Ella is a bit fussier than my son, he was an easy fix, pop in the boob and he was happy, she is more of a mystery.


----------



## SJDsMommy

My son was like that too, boob made everything better lol.

Hope everyone is well! I got sick yesterday, couldn't keep even water down so I called my grandpa and asked him to take my son for night so I could get some rest. They offered to take the baby too but I think she's too young to spend the night anywhere..she still needs me. I don't like sending my son off either but I felt it was probably the best thing to do so I could rest up. Called them about an hour ago I guess he's having a blast anyway and although I got no sleep last night I do feel better this morning. Just afraid to eat anything except honey nut cheerios for whatever reason..

Really hope my kids don't get sick :(


----------



## mrswichman

Hey Everyone...How are you guys?? 
We're great this way...Christopher is growing so well...he has his 2month check up on the 27th...getting his shots and all...
Here's progression pictures of my little guy. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Collage2.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww look at Christopher on his elbows! Does he get up like that by himself on his front? Elyssa hates tummy time so spends most the time face panting the floor and grunting whilst flinging her legs about :haha:


----------



## mrswichman

LoL he can get up pretty good on his hands...no so much on his elbows...but it takes him a minute..and he watches his tv that way and then when he loses focus he face plants usually...lol and then starts getting frustrated till he gets back up :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a wonderful christmas :)Ours was nice, crowded though since we hosted lol. My hubby got sick though and he felt bad because even though he's not to big on hollidays he knows it means something to me. I told him it wasn't his fault but to "make it up to me" he wants to go see the snow next week :) It doesn't snow where we live so its a 2-3 hour drive to go see snow depending on which city you go to. We're going to a snow play area then out to lunch. It will probably be the last time we get a chance for a family outting for quite some time since the nursing program and work will have him busy beyond belief! I'm pretty excited for the road trip though. Hope the kids handle it well. Emery will probably sleep though, we plan on leaving early morning. 

Emery is seriously an angel she only wakes up once at night if at all and just wants to eat and go back to sleep and she usually won't wake up for the day until 8-9. I wish my son would do the same lol.

Glad to see we got some strong babies in the group :) Emery is doing amazingly well in development, just like her brother. Not quite as strong as he was but definitely right on up there. She rolls over from tummy to back, supports her self on straight arms during tummy time, holds her own weight when standing (been doing that for a while now, but of course we hold onto her) and she can even sit up for a couple seconds. Not that I'm pushing her, she just likes to sit up when she's leaning back so once in a while I try and let her sit up (I don't let her fall though lol) time to break out the bebe pod I guess :) My son walked at 8 months..I think at this rate Emery will be walking by 8 or 9 months as well. Unless she's one of those babies who loves crawling too much to care about walking lol but I doubt it, she loves standing. Its so odd to see my nephew who's only a week and a half younger.. he can't even hold his head up yet =( but all babies are different I know. None of my brothers kids were very strong from the start. My nieces didn't walk until 14 and 15 months but they are both VERY verbal for their ages.

My son's birthday is only 2 weeks away where has the time gone, seriously! almost done with the planning :) just waiting on RSVPs


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone! been a while hope everyone has had a good newyear :) Big milestone happened for my son - ditched the pull ups :D (well while he's home and awake atleast, I want to give it more time before letting him go on long trips or at night and naptime without them) we were struggling with poop for a while, I would have him on the potty with a juice box trying to entertain him as long as I could multiple times and the other day it finally happened. He was on the potty for a good 30 minutes, peed and then wanted down but while we were up there I found this poop song on youtube and he was amazed by it lol he didn't go right then but I ended up letting him get down, a little while later he had to go pee so I took him to pee, let him "read" a book, he threw the book down and he went poop! So he got some coins for his piggy bank, a lollipop (I know.. crazy me giving an almost 2 year old a lollipop an hour before bed time lol but it was a special event!) then we called grandma so he could tell her :) I wanted him to know he did a good thing and he was proud of himself too :)

Been keeping up the good work, so proud of my boy :) We're getting pictures done for his 2 year and emerys 3 months (lucky me they fall one day apart from eachother so we can do them the same day!)

Thursday is my sons birthday so I'll be up early making pancakes eggs and bacon for breakfast he LOVES pancakes :) then I'm taking him to lunch at texas road house and thinking maybe order a pizza (not sure on that one as we are having pizza at his party saturday) for dinner followed by cake and somewhere along all that we're taking him for ice cream too lol big plans for our little man :)


----------



## mrswichman

Happy New Years!! 
Aww Happy Birthday to your son :D
Milestone for Christopher: Rolling over more and more now from tummy to back, and he slept 9 hours straight last night :D YaY for sleep :D haha. And I finally went back to work...it is so hard leaving my little guy,but his grandma has him while mommy and daddy are away...so i feel better, and i only work across the street from our apartment...so I can come home in no time if needed.


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> Happy New Years!!
> Aww Happy Birthday to your son :D
> Milestone for Christopher: Rolling over more and more now from tummy to back, and he slept 9 hours straight last night :D YaY for sleep :D haha. And I finally went back to work...it is so hard leaving my little guy,but his grandma has him while mommy and daddy are away...so i feel better, and i only work across the street from our apartment...so I can come home in no time if needed.



Oh man.. I'm so glad I can be a stay at home mom its got to be hard leaving your baby. I can't imagine =( I'm only now starting to be ok-ish with being separated from my son for more than a couple hours. Emery on the other hand, so not ready to leave her for the day (and especially not over night)

I was just thinking today that I really need to go back to school and finish college. I want to be a social worker. I want to either do adoption cases working with teen parents or a cps worker. Preferably the 1st but I don't think there are any adoption agencies near me =/ It takes a masters degree in social work..so thats another 3-5 years of school. (going to try doing summer and winter classes too to make it a little quicker


----------



## Jac.

My little big girl sitting up on the couch, she's so cute!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0159.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww cute :) We're still waiting to get more pictures done, we didn't get to finish when we went in last time, we ran out of time but I told the lady I didn't think we took many pictures at all so we're going back on wednesday for more.

We actually are just getting over sickness, we all have colds and my son even got croup (same as laryngitis in adults) seems much better now though. Though I have barely had any sleep lately due to being sick myself, Spencer being SUPER clingly the first few days of his sickness and (I can't believe this is happening already) Emery is teething! Nothing poking through yet but she's got the classic signs. Especially chewing her fist and drooling buckets. My little baby used to sleep like an angel, now she wants to be rocked to sleep and is super sensitive to sounds for the first few minutes. Teething tablets help the drooling but doesn't seem to help with the pain for her. Tylenol helps though.

Well now since most of the kiddos are nearing 4 months old is anyone going to start solids yet? I know some prefer to wait till 6 months. We're already doing rice cereal and thinking about starting solids in another week or 2. My son started solids shortly before turning 4 months as well. He'd eat the whole jar even. Didn't hurt him, didn't even effect my milk supply :). He was more than ready for it, actually got to stage 3 foods by 7 months and he weaned himself off the jar foods by 8 months.

Emery doesn't seem quite as ready as he was back then but pretty close. Like with her cereal, she wants it (only if its slightly sweetened with juice, she won't take it any other way) but still spits some out lol so I think we'll give it a try with the jars soon and see how it goes, if we need to wait a bit longer I'll try the wait another 4 days and try again approach.

Just curious to see what everyone else is planning on I was actually reading an atricle that stated starting solids before 4 months may actually reduce the risk of certain food allergies (not cause them) especially if they run in the family. Particularly penut allergies. Seemed interesting to me.


----------



## mrswichman

3Months old today...some pictures I edited <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







so much love.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2









Touches of an angel.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cute! :) Man they grow up so fast don't they?


Here's one of Emery at 3 months, Spencer at 2 years and one of them together :)


https://i50.tinypic.com/ddkqqa.jpg

https://i49.tinypic.com/286ze9y.jpg

https://i48.tinypic.com/214rse9.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

They are adorable :)
I can't wait to get pictures of Chris...My brother's (hopefully soon to be fiance) is coming in spring, and she has a photography set up so maybe I can get her to do it...would love some family pictures done :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> They are adorable :)
> I can't wait to get pictures of Chris...My brother's (hopefully soon to be fiance) is coming in spring, and she has a photography set up so maybe I can get her to do it...would love some family pictures done :D

We went to sears for these ones. They had a special going on, entire session on cd + 2 printed sheets of your choice for only $50 :)


I love pictures lol I did my sons 6 month and 9 month pics myself outside and edited them with photo bucket haha


----------



## Jac.

I'll be waiting until at least 6 months for solids. I am goin to make my own food and no rice cereals or pablum will be given to her. You know what they say "solids before one are just for fun!" My family has no food allergies so I am not concerned. Avah will be 15 weeks on Sunday. Time flies. She seems to be teething as well, but she's not in pain and she's a great sleeper. Only wakes once through the night usually. I love her to bits. She loves standing and she loves to be rocked as well. The majority of her day is spent in someone's arms, whether it be mine, my husbands, or my moms...She sleeps with me in bed but naps on the couch or wherever I am and sleeps fine. Here she is the other day, my mom was holding her to look out the window.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4730.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4725.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.B.

Love the recent pics, here are some recent ones of Elyssa
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PicsArt_1359220653362.jpg

I guess my HV will discuss weaning at our 4 month appointment, but I'm sure we will be looking at about 6 months tho :) I too am going to make her food myself :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

aww all these cute baby pictures :) 

Jac - Emery loves standing too! So did my son and he started walking at 8 months. So be prepared, you too may have an early walker in the making lol. Emery usually sleeps great but teething is disturbing the sleep but the tylenol helped a lot. I don't want to give her that too much though, only if she really needs it.

Kind of wondering how tonight will go..My son didn't have a nap but fell asleep early..like 2 hours early =/ may regret this later. About to wake up Emery. I don't like waking her but she's been asleep for a while and my boobs are hurting haha :)

Emery has been trying soooo hard to crawl lately. She's got all the movements down but can't figure out how to put them all together yet (and I wouldn't expect her to at this point anyway) but she's learned how to scoot. She gets her knees up under her while her head is on the ground (she uses it as a weight) then she pushes off lol I don't know whether I should consider that smart or lazy LOL. (maybe a bit of both). Super cute though :)

Looks like all the kiddos are doing well, how are all you mommas doing? :)

I'm ok for the most part. Hoping we get to go to Utah to see my hubbys family but it depends on if he gets any time off for the summer.. His nursing program is going well but it will be 22 straight months, no big summer or winter vacations. I actually get to see him more than we expected though. This semester he has mondays off (which works great with his work schedule since he works nights all weekend, he gets monday to recover) then Tuesday-Friday he has classes. Time varies but its not too bad. Just waiting for him to get an actual calendar. I'm thinking IF he gets any time off it will be between semesters so we'd have to go to utah in either May or October. (It would probably be May if those are our only options) We're hoping he gets some time in July though (even if its just a few days) His Grandmother's birthday is July 2nd so we'd like to be there for that and the 4th of July. His cousin is also getting married in July but not sure what date. If its around then we'd love to be there for that too.. just have to see how it all goes!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## mrswichman

I don't want to really start solids till around 5-6 months not quite sure exactly when yet...
Well Chris is rolling over great from tummy to back...just started rolling onto his side from his back, I think he'll be on his tummy in no time...and grabbing things, he already grabs my hands every time i feed him. He isn't to fond of standing...

This Mama is doing alright...Went back to work beginning of Jan. and it is so hard :( Luckily OH mom volunteered to watch Chris so I didn't have to put him in daycare. We are finally going to get a second car(much needed), planning on moving around March, and going to the Zoo around the end of march with the family :) We just celebrated my aunts twin boys' 1st birthday...was too adorable, some pictures attached of the cake fun.. Lukas the baby with straight hair just started sucking the icing, where as Anakin the curly hair baby was much more careful st first...
 



Attached Files:







yummy.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









cakefun2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3









yummy1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









cakefun.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww how cute :) love the cakes! We love the zoo but I wanted my kids to go to the zoo for the first time on their first birthdays. My son did and loved it so we'll be doing the same when october rolls around for Emery. Spencer fell asleep while eating his cake on his first birthday lol wasn't too interested this year :/ don't know why.

Lukas and Anakin..Guessing theres some Starwars fans in your family? lol too bad one wasn't a girl though, luke and laya (no idea how you spell that one..) :D 

Ok so not baby related but I am super happy right now. I just went to the store and my original total was $107 and some odd cents after putting my shoppers card in my total went down to $53 and some odd cents. I had no coupons or anything either and even got a 4 pack of sirloin steaks. Best shopping trip in a long time haha. They had some good sales going on :)

Stocked up on my favorite Marinade too. McCormicks grill mates Zesty Herb you guys should try it its REALLY good. They had all the McCormicks Grillmates marinades on sale for $1 each but if you have the shoppers card it was buy 10 and they were each 49 cents. I could not pass that up! :) ok done bragging about my shopping trip now lol I was just super excited :)


----------



## Jac.

SJDsMommy - Who is the red head in your family? I love your kids' hair! Avah is not a huge fan of tummy time but she'd stand all day if we could hold her up. She reaches for her toys and pulls her pacifier out and tries to get it back in but she usually has it backwards...succeeded once though. She's so much fun and always smiling, especially at daddy! 

mrswichman - Don't know if I already mentioned this, but my husband's name is Christopher. We call him Chris though. Sorry you have to be at work, but at least you're doing what's best for you guys! He's a real cutie from your display picture!


----------



## mrswichman

SJD- Yeah their daddy is a huge StarWars nerd...they have a room in their house dedicated to all the stuff he's collected over the years... Well my mom,older brother and his hopeful fiance, and my little sisters are coming down at the end of march and they all want to go...and seeing my mom has BC, she's past chemo now and onto radiation, but I feel we should do anything she wants cause you never know when it'll come back and how hard...

Jac-Thank you, he's such a doll, and has one little dimple on his right side every time he smiles...just warms my heart <3 We chose Christopher because we both liked it, his middle name is after his grandpa's middle name.


----------



## Decosta1228

Based on our calculations, we should be in the October club but until we have a scan and have things confirmed, we don't know. Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Decosta - All our babies were born last October (2012)  Good luck though! hope everything goes well! I don't mind you being here but might be a good idea to find a group that's due this October like you too :)

Jac- My husband is a red head :) My son looks a lot like his dad.


----------



## Jac.

I found out I was pregnant with Avah one year ago today! Wow.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mine was 27th, gone so fast!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww yay :) I found out on the 7th of February. I tested on my birthday (the 2nd) and it was negative :( 5 days later, still no period so I tested again and sure enough there was my positive :) can't believe how fast its gone by!


----------



## mrswichman

I found out the 19th of Feb...was 5 days late...
Hard to believe it went from finding a positive on a test to a little blob with a heartbeat to growing into a little person inside, to an amazing little man
 



Attached Files:







327611_2428487491970_1987838274_o.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 1









413978_2482544403359_1699377852_o.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









295948_3199305641942_1905132216_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









first picture after c section.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 12









398588_3626565683176_558589901_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SJDsMommy

They really are amazing. And grow WAY too fast!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Emery has her 4 month check up today :) 4 whole months..time goes by way too fast!

Need to make myself an appointment soon too..I think I'll probably go to urgent care actually, pretty sure I have a throat infection of some sort =/ don't really want to wait for a dr appointment but I need to pump enough milk to let someone else watch her for a few hours because who knows how long it will take =/

Been looking up reviews and found one that seems to be really great, mostly all 5 stars and no negative reviews so hopefully they are good! and hopefully they accept my insurance..

I'm also working on a diaper cake (my 2nd time making one) I actually enjoy it. I should start doing this as a business lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

We had our 4 month review today too and her last lot of jabs until she is a year old yay!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok so I have officially gone nuts lol. I went to walmart this morning to get a few things and as I was in the baby toys area across the aisle was socks, underwear and all that stuff well for some reason the disney fairies underwear caught my attention. I grabbed 2 packs LOL one in size 2t-3t and one in 4t (they have different designs) I think disney fairies are sooo cute and when they are on disney both kids actually watch it lol I know she won't need them for a while yet but I didn't want to take a chance on them being discontinued by the time she does need them..I'm usually not one to spend money like that but I just couldn't help myself today.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Emery had shots too :( 3 + 1 oral (its pretty much a drink) Not sure when her next shots are, I think they skip 6 months or 9 months but I know they get shots at a year. My son got his last set at 18 months and is good until he is 4.

Anyway Emery was 15 lbs 4 ounces and 24.5 inches :)

I on the other hand do in fact have a throat infection :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just had our 4 month yesterday. 12.9 lbs :) Ella had two needles (combined doses) one in each let all at once. Once she settled we did the oral dose. She did well. Got an amazing nights sleep with her too. Maybe growth spurt is done? My son has a cold, poor little guy.


----------



## mrswichman

aww they are growing up so quickly...Chris has his 4month check up on the 27th,I'll up date on his growth then...
But on other news he ate oatmeal for the first time :) he really enjoyed it :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww yay :) btw love your display pic! too cute!

So I was looking for wall decals to put on the wall next to Emerys pack n play (theres no way a crib would fit in our tiny room and I don't want her in with my son as they will wake eachother up) but here I go with fairies again lol I decided thats the theme I want to do her room in when we buy a house (21ish months to go until we can start looking!, don't have a definite date on when he graduates yet.) So I'm actually going to slowly start buying fairy stuff for her room, bedding, decals and other little things probably leave paint and furniture for once we actually get ready to move lol. Don't want to get anything too big but we figured buying the little stuff now will lessen the blow later cost wise lol.

Today though I need to clean =/ my sister in law has some company coming over and they will be here tomorrow. They were originally only staying for 2 days but now they will be here almost a week.. honestly I'm not too excited about that but its for their wedding so I'm shrugging it off. Thats 5 extra people that will be in our house so its going to be crowded..as it is my sister in law and her fiance will be sleeping in my sons room (he will be in our room for that time)..hope this goes smoothly..lol going to wait until he takes a nap though. It will be much easier to sweep and mop the living room while he's napping!

Anyway off to make a trip to the grocery store :) hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Jac.

A little late but here are some pictures of Avah at 4 months, conveniently that fell on Valentines Day. Avah hasn't been to a doctor nor had shots. I will find a doctor for her, but we have decided not to vaccinate. She is doing great. 26 inches long and 13lbs 6 ounces.
 



Attached Files:







happy valentines2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrswichman

my husband is really against vaccination but..they have to have some of them for school...i hate it...


----------



## Jac.

Never had any problems at school and i was not vaccinated mrswichman. Religious and health reasons can be used as an excuse. Just so you know. You should look into it.


----------



## mrswichman

i might just refuse this time around...got to discuss it with my husband..im sure he wouldn't mind it....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jac - I thought it was required in Ontario to at least have the minimum well baby visits for proper weight gain and just overall health check, even if you choose not to vaccinate. She looks healthy and happy :) I know bebause I left the hospital at less than a certain time I was required to have her checked within 48 hours of leaving. I could be wrong but that was what was on my pepper work.


----------



## Jac.

We were in the care of my midwives for the 1st 6 weeks so they could check on her and everything was fine. I didn't know about that though. I should find out. I need to find a family doctor, not many around here.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jac. said:


> We were in the care of my midwives for the 1st 6 weeks so they could check on her and everything was fine. I didn't know about that though. I should find out. I need to find a family doctor, not many around here.

Your personal family doc should be able to take on as a patient, unless you specifically want a pd. I see, that's great the midwife follows up like that :thumbup: . My doc came to the hospital less than 12 hours after I delivered and then I saw her again a couple days later and the end of the week. And the one following. After those just the 1 month, two month, 4 month, etc.


----------



## Jac.

I don't have a family Doctor either...He retired when I was a child and I never found another.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, that sucks (for lack of words). Ontario has such issues with lack of docs as it, not to add the issue of small town living. Good luck!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone :) been a crazy hectic week here but finally back to normal. I'll get to that in a minute.. As far as the vaccinating goes, in the US its required for many things. Your child can not attend a public school with out their shots being up to date with the exception of religious views being against them in which case a waiver must be signed. Not sure about private schools they probably all differ. There are also many jobs that require your shots being up to date. Especially the medical field which is now requiring flu shots (at least in arizona). For us, the optional ones we will not be doing but the required ones we do.

Anyway my husbands sister had her wedding this week and her family came by (she's my hubbys half sister) so her Father, Step mom, 2 of her brothers and her grandfather came and all stayed with us..was way crowded in here..It was our understanding that her family would be using their bathroom to shower but that didn't end up happening (they have the master room and her family was staying there while they stayed in my sons room and my son in ours) anyway the grandfather for whatever reason used my husbands razor..didn't even bother cleaning it. He also used my sons comb (not as odd but still bothers me). The one thing that REALLY upset me though the other day I was heading back to my room so I could go change and feed Emery but before I even got to the door the grandfather walked out of our room (the door had been shut too). What the heck he was doing in our room is beyond me..not only is it awkward but he had no business being in there especially without asking. There was no reason for it but we didn't see anything missing..we told my hubbys sister as well as her parents and they said they would talk to him about it all. This all happened the same day..He made himself too comfortable in my opinion. Kind of glad he's gone to be honest..he kind of made me uncomfortable with having my kids near him too because the first day he got here he was kissing spencers head and was like " oh you like that don't ya"..

Other than that it was nice having all my hubbys family come down they're fun people :) we were all busy helping out with wedding stuff the whole time though Glad I got a moment to relax finally!

Hope you've all had a good week :)


----------



## mrswichman

Feb.27 Chris has is 4month check up, My Chunky is weighing in at 18lbs 4oz. and 27.06" long :) Growing "perfectly" as the Dr. said :D
Such a proud mommy :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mrswichman said:


> Feb.27 Chris has is 4month check up, My Chunky is weighing in at 18lbs 4oz. and 27.06" long :) Growing "perfectly" as the Dr. said :D
> Such a proud mommy :D

Wow! He's huge! He'll be over 20 lbs by 6 months! My daughter must be a dainty little gal at 12.8 lbs (at her 4 months). Your going to have buff arms sluggin that guy :) beware weight limits on your seats and baby products. 20, 25, and 30 lbs ate pretty common cutoffs for things! Cute avatsr pic!


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> Feb.27 Chris has is 4month check up, My Chunky is weighing in at 18lbs 4oz. and 27.06" long :) Growing "perfectly" as the Dr. said :D
> Such a proud mommy :D




He's as big as a 9 month old! I went back to find my son's growth slips he gets from the drs so I could give you a comparison, at 9 months my son was 28.5 inches (50th/75th percentile) and weighed 19 lbs 14 ounces (25th/50th percentile) 

You got a quarterback on your hands haha :)


----------



## Jac.

Avah is 28 inches but only 13lbs 6 ozs. Big boy you have!!


----------



## mrswichman

yeah he's about 4-5 inches shorter than his 13 month old cousins and around 4 pounds less...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone, been a couple weeks almost. Just thought I'd check in and see how everyone is :)

Doing good on this end. Just got a new couch actually, one of the bigger things we wanted for when we buy a house (less than 20 months until my hubby graduates the nursing program!) :)We were going to wait but it was a great price so we're saving money in the long run plus we got to customize everything about it, fabric, color, the pillows. It was pretty nice. Should be in some time next week :)

The kids are doing pretty well. Emery is sitting up very well these days and so close to crawling properly rather than the scoot thing she's been doing lol. Her new thing is rolling over while I'm changing her diaper :dohh:

We took our son to his first movie yesterday. He did ok, better than I thought he would but I think we'll wait another year or so to attempt it again. He got restless toward the end and kept wanting to go potty so we left when there was probably around 5 minutes left but he did ok otherwise :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow at Emery nearly crawling, We are no where near anything like that! 
Elyssa likes to be stood up, she always pushes herself up if you have her sitting, then she bounces and laughs away lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha both my kids do/did that. My son held his own weight at 6 weeks (I actually have a picture of him standing and holding onto the couch at that age) Emery has been doing this mock crawl/scoot thing for a while now where she gets her knees under her and puts her head on the floor as a weight then pushes off lol its cute but she's finally getting to a point where she's almost up on all 4s My son crawled the day he turned 6 months so I'm not surprised even though the dr says most kids don't crawl like that until they are 8 months or so (thats when my son began to walk). I guess I just have strong kids or something lol but to be fair my son doesn't talk as much as other kids his age. He's very smart and understands a lot just not as verbal as other kids his age.


----------



## mrswichman

Wow Yay for Emery!! Christopher isn't near almost crawling yet...He's going to sit up here soon,I swear...lol He's finally liking to stand he wont bend his legs when I lift him up...Also he likes to do the superman flying and blowing on his belly{LoL} Cracks him up...
He's started his solids...so far carrots/squash/sweet potatoes...are all go!

Big thing going on for us...a bigger apartment....I honestly hate the process of looking... :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.B.

We like Butternut squash, sweet potato and apple, she will only eat carrot if its mixed with one of the others lol. 

We too are looking to get out house on the market. We are going to step back off the ladder and rent a bigger place then hopefully I can be a SAHM :/ 

Glad your all doing well :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay for foods! haha. We actually just moved on to stage 2. Emery was gobbing up the whole jar of stage one even after I thickened it with a little bit of rice cereal (and still nursing as normal) so I'm giving her half a jar of stage 2 foods now. Its the same amount of food since I'm not giving her the whole jar, just a little thicker and slightly more textured. So far so good. She wouldn't touch the stage 1 meats but my son didn't either. I don't blame them it smells like cat food! lol but the stage 2 foods with mixed in meats are ok it seems. Emery LOVES sweet potatoes and squash. Those seem to be her favorites right now :)

Its getting pretty warm here, I'm about to buy a kiddie pool soon.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yummy cat food! haha! I'm making the food myself at the minute, so shes only had veg and fruits slowly adding more and more flavours :)


----------



## Jac.

No solids for Avah yet, she's tasted avocado and banana off of my finger, but that's it. She's really good at sitting up but nowhere close to crawling. She loves to stand though, has been for a few months. She can hold her weight but we need to be balancing her. And I will also be making my own foods. I am probably going to start with Baby-led weaning.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh man will I be glad when those fricken teeth pop through already! Emery used to be an angel when it came to sleep. Sleeping from 8 pm to 9 am on average only waking once or twice but since she started teething a couple months ago she started waking up more often and for the past two nights I maybe got 2 or 3 hours of sleep total because she was up every 5 minutes using me as a human pacifier, not moody or anything just restless. After the first wake I never did go back to sleep since she was up so often and I don't think she slept either. I'm surprised she's not more tired. Last night I even put her to bed on a full tummy and gave her some infants motrin but it didn't help at all.

Man I sure hope its the teething thats causing it..hopefully tonight will be better.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a good easter weekend. We went to my FIL's church egg hunt and pancake breakfast at the park today. Spencer had fun, Emery fell asleep lol. They'll get their baskets tomorrow :)

Major news though! Emery is finally crawling! She's been trying so hard for quite some time and finally got it down. I still can't believe it! She's only 5 1/2 months but she's up on all 4's crawling! She still tries to get on her toes rather than her knees once in a while though, trying to do a bear crawl lol.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Clever Emery :) We are sitting and rolling. Shuffling forward by pulling knees underneath and pushing forward but not crawling. These teeth have a lot to answer to tonight


----------



## Jac.

Happy belated anniversary Mrs. B! Avah is JUST learning to sit. No crawling in sight, but I am sort of thankful for that. We will be starting solids in 2 weeks though. Crazy!


----------



## Mrs.B.

End of this month hun, but thanks :winkwink:

Elyssa absolutely loves her food! Hope Avah loves it just as much when you starts her :)


----------



## Jojojojo76

Wow! Didn't realise this thread was still going. And it's kinda long. LOL.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its amazing how fast these kiddos grow up. 8 days until Emery hits the 6 month mark. I want to take her 6 month pictures myself but no idea where.. I did my son's at a park but I kind of want to do hers somewhere else.

We're still working on those two first teeth. Why do my kids have to be such slow teethers.. both her and my son started early but it takes forever for the tooth to actually come in. 3 month long process for my son, he's ALWAYS teething it seems. Thankfully it doesn't bother him too much and he's only got 4 more teeth to get. I can feel Emery's gums swelling and getting a little bump where the teeth should be popping through at some point..My nephew who is a week and a half younger than her has 2 already and seems to be working on the next. I feel so bad for my brother and his girlfriend. That kid literally never stops crying until he goes to sleep and he's a cat napper.. I think I would go nuts! plus they have 2 toddlers at home too.

We're hoping to take Emery to meet her great grandparents (hubbys mom's parents) in August. Apparently my hubby gets 1 week off between this semester and the next but we'd rather go in August than later this month. This is assuming he gets time off after this next semester too and he can get the time off work.. I'm ready for a vacation though!


----------



## Jac.

I read that over and over and kept reading March, not April...I don't know whats wrong with my brain!! Happy Anniversary at the end of the month!


----------



## mrswichman

{LOL} After reading about your little ones getting teeth already and sitting...and crawling I feel like we're behind!! Chris has no teeth coming in...not sitting(he is doing crunches though, and not crawling either...he does roll where he wants to go...
But my "little" guy weighed 20lb 2oz on april 1st...as we went in because he got pink eye...he's in 12 month clothes...


----------



## Mrs.B.

We have 3 bottom teeth coming in all at once, she is ok most the time, has the odd grumpy day.

mrswichman I generally think boys are a little slower at sitting etc, I only have experience of my friends baby boys but they haven't sat at the same age as the girls x


----------



## SJDsMommy

mrswichman said:


> {LOL} After reading about your little ones getting teeth already and sitting...and crawling I feel like we're behind!! Chris has no teeth coming in...not sitting(he is doing crunches though, and not crawling either...he does roll where he wants to go...
> But my "little" guy weighed 20lb 2oz on april 1st...as we went in because he got pink eye...he's in 12 month clothes...

You're not behind at all most babies don't get teeth or sit until 6 months and most don't properly crawl until 8 months or later. Some babies will be ahead of others in certain areas, some behind. All babies are different :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> We have 3 bottom teeth coming in all at once, she is ok most the time, has the odd grumpy day.
> 
> mrswichman I generally think boys are a little slower at sitting etc, I only have experience of my friends baby boys but they haven't sat at the same age as the girls x



My son sat up VERY early, at like 3 months he was sitting well by himself for short periods of time, crawled at 6 months and walked at 8 months. My brothers daughters didn't crawl until 14 and 15 months. My sisters daughter walked at 9 months my other sister had a son walking the same age. I don't think gender makes a difference lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

That is why I said I used the only experience I have and stated that. I cannot answer for everyone. I just know lazy boys lol


----------



## mrswichman

LoL I meant feels liek we are behind of all of you guys...it's no big deal...im not in any hurry to have him grow up...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Mrs. B I knew what you meant haha, many boys are lazy :) but so are some girls haha

Mrswichman I don't think any mom wants her kids to grow up too fast haha. For me I want my kids to get to the toddler stage and just stay there. The cute cuddly, babble talking, loves to share little sweeties :) Except I can deal without the tantrums and getting into EVERYTHING they shouldn't haha

So Emery actually DOES have two teeth poking through now, as of last night :) They weren't there in the morning but they are visibly poking through now:)


----------



## Mrs.B.

We had our first tooth cut through over night!! The other two wont be far behind by the looks of it! :shock:

Also, it sounds like Elyssa has started shouting Da da da da DAD! haha! Whether its just babble or whether she is saying it, it sure sounds like it and its cute :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww Emery says da and ma and its super adorable. She says something that sounds and awful lot like hi too. Baby talk is too cute :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just popping in. Don't worry about timing of things. My Ella is sitting unsupported now at 6 months. She has not tried to crawl, still hates being on her belly and won't even roll over when angry. She is a very fussy baby, feel like she cries a lot. She started early with stranger anxiety (4 months) and its now worse. no teeth yet. Her brothers came at 7 months so we shall see with her.


----------



## SJDsMommy

My kids are pretty good with strangers but when it comes to separation anxiety? its the end of the world when mommy walks 2 feet away from them lol infact the first time my son said momma was when I set him down so I could go get a drink (he was about 5 months old) I was just playing with Emery when she said ma (still doesn't say momma, just ma but thats fine by me lol).

I can't believe Emery will be 6 months old tomorrow! My dad and I are taking a road trip Friday morning with the kids up near a place called forest lakes (name kind of speaks for itself) so I can take her 6 month pictures :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Elyssa is also 6 months old tomorrow :) we are going for an indoor picnic with a friend and baby friend to celebrate :)


----------



## Jac.

Avah is an incredibly happy baby!! She is just now learning to sit unsupported. She had her 1st taste of pear today out of her mesh feeding thing. She had fun with it. No real words yet, just baby talk and not even an attempt to crawl. She sleeps on her side and won't roll past that usually, she doesn't like being on her tummy to much.


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher isn't sitting by himself yet, or near crawling...but as I said before rolls everywhere to get what he wants. He is getting his first tooth/teeth..he doesn't let me in enough to see it...But early this morning he started screaming and crying like he never has before...{broke my heart}. He also Says MA...but I doubt it's him actually meaning me...but HEY I answer to it still :D And he doesn't have stranger anxiety...but he does have seperation anxiety from his mommy...He is a big mama's boy

Next appointment is April 29...bet you Chris weighs almost 21lbs


----------



## SJDsMommy

Glad all the kids are doing well :) Emery has her check up monday morning and her first dentist appointment wednesday :) I've spent most of my morning cleaning and preparing for a play date later. We're having my nieces and nephew and a friends two girls come over for a swim date. we'll have 4 toddlers who are all within a year and a half of each other and 3 babies (all about the same age as well) no real reason, just thought it would be fun. I preordered some pizza for pick up later and made a fruit bowl. I also have chips and salsa.. debating on whether or not I want to make a cake too (I'll have to decide pretty quickly) I think we'll have plenty without it but I kind of want it lol just not in the mood to make it..haha


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi all, I've just found this thread by chance and I'm gutted I haven't found it sooner, its so nice to see all the familiar names from third trimester! My little October pumpkin turned six months today, I dont know where the time has gone. She sat unaided for the first time today and absolutely loves being on her feet. She's loving solids, so far has only refused avocado (but wolfed it mixed with pear puree) I'm so damn smitten with her, she's my best friend.

Great to see how everyone else is getting on, I'll follow this thread with interest from now on x


----------



## Jac.

Hello Ourturnnext!

Welcome to the thread. My little bean turns 6 months today already. We decided to start with baby-led weaning and started with avocado. She seemed to like it but hasn't got the swallowing part down quite yet, we will try again in a little while. She can sit up pretty good, but still wobbly.


----------



## ourturnnext

Thanks Jac, what a beautiful baby you have there :) good luck with BLW, I must admit I'm totally baffled by it which is why we're doing purees. I feel like I should give her some finger foods but I'm too freaked out incase she chokes :blush: 

I love this stage, I feel like she does something new every day x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm the same ourturnnext, scared of her choking!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Emery just had her 6 month check up :) an even 17 lbs (75th percentile) and 27 inches (75-90th percentile) her head is also 75th percentile and dr says shes about 3 months advanced in development lol so doing very well :)

We haven't tried avacado yet.. we use beechnut baby food and I don't think they have that flavor but maybe I will get her an avacado and see if she will eat it :) she does pretty well with food. The dr wants me to start giving her more finger foods and table foods in small amounts (like rice) I already do that here and there anyway lol


----------



## Jac.

Yea, we are just doing fruits and veggies, no rice or cereals or anything, and I am going to make my own food. I was afraid of the choking, but since they are such large pieces it seems pretty hard for choking to be a risk. Avah is 15lbs 6 ozs and 29 inches long. Tall like her daddy and myself.


----------



## mrswichman

Updates for my "little" man... He weighs 21 lbs exactly and is 28 1/4 long. His two bottom teeth are above the gums...I think it's so cute when he smiles now that I can see them :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Toothy smiles are cute but I have to say I do miss those gummy smiles too.

I don't know whats up with Emery, she barely slept at all yesterday during her naps even after I gave her teething meds (I don't even think that was the problem but didn't know what else to do) I don't like giving her meds if she doesn't need it but I wanted to see if it would help. She seems otherwise fine though.. I don't think its a growth spurt or anything since she already had her 6 month growth spurt, she just seems to be waking up at every little thing..but between her and my son I literally have not gotten a single minute of sleep since I went to bed. I have to be up in less than 3 hours now so I don't think its even worth it to even try to go to sleep now because if by some miracle I'm allowed to sleep until the alarm goes off I'll probably just be more tired than I am now if I do go to sleep. =/

I'm supposed to go on a road trip with my husband in the morning but I don't even give a crap anymore. I'm not even looking forward to it. We don't even have any idea what we are doing when we get there other than having lunch..everything looked too expensive or too boring and though I love the scenic views up there I never was a big hiker and thats really all there is to do up there thats free..but this is supposed to be our date day..We wanted to go to the water park but its almost $50 per person. You would think this place would have more smaller community water parks but no..just a few really big expensive ones and some really lame small neighborhood pools that aren't open yet =/


----------



## mrswichman

Toothy Smiles :D
 



Attached Files:







FirstToothPicture.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jac.

Cute! Avah has no teeth coming through yet, but I think soon as she has the rosy cheeks and swollen gums. She sits up all by herself for about a week now. Yay. And, we are moving! found a great place just a little outside of town.


----------



## mrswichman

Exciting :D We just moved into a bigger apartment on April 16th...not going to move again for at least 3 years...hey maybe by then No.2 will be here or on their way...never know :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I can't wait to move into our own home. I am sick of moving but stick of renting even more lol. hubby has 4 more semesters (about a year and a half to go) until he finishes school. We're getting there, slowly. 

Looks like everyone decided to sleep in today. Woke up and my son was in bed with us too lol so I had to get out of bed very carefully as to not wake anyone up. Got a shower over with and now I'm waiting on them to all wake up so we can go shopping.. I would do it myself but they would probably wake up and need me while I am gone and I really don't want to be in a rush.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Funny, we are selling our house and going into rented :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

How come? its much cheaper to own one (atleast here it is) except you have to pay for all the maintinance and repairs when those come around. 

I ended up having to take Emery to the hospital last night, she had a fever of 102.1 :( waited nearly 4 hours just to be seen by the physician's assistant, turns out she has an ear infection. They said its either just started or its a mild one, they gave her some antibiotics..surprised me because my son has never had one..but all kids are different I guess. Poor girl didn't get to sleep until about 12:30 AM because thats when we left the hospital..didn't even wake up when I moved her from the carseat to bed, she slept a full 8 hours before waking up.


----------



## Mrs.B.

It's most definitely not here. House prices are extortionate, we have a 1 bed house and cannot afford a bigger one, especially now we have baby.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone. Hope you're all having a good week :) Emery's ear infection is doing better. She went to the dr on Tuesday to have it checked up on and he said everything looked great but to finish the medicine they gave. She's getting so talkative lately.

She can say Momma, Dada, Gamma (Grandma), Papa, hi, and bob .. I think bob means hungry but not sure.. she says it a lot though and its not like she has a bottle often..

Anyone else hearing the cute baby babbles yet? :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

We get mumma dada and babba, but nothing out of the ordinary, sometime I'm sure we get hiya, but think that might be fluke ;) You have a clever baby on your hands


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha yeah I can barely keep up with this girl I mean look at this, already pulling herself up https://oi42.tinypic.com/303ctwk.jpg

I wish her cousin was on the same level so they could help each other learn but he's nowhere near. Its ok though all kids develop differently I guess she'll have to teach him instead. She's got her big bro to help her though :)


----------



## mrswichman

We're doing great this way...
I swear I hear Chris say mama,dada(sometimes) and Hi...lol. Also I think we might be on the move anytime...we're able to get on our hands/elbows and knees now.
I've started painting Chris' room, his theme is Scooby Doo, and I enrolled in school to be a medical assistant...I start June 6th, the day before my 3rd wedding anniversary :)


----------



## ourturnnext

Aww its lovely to hear how the babies are developing. Molly says 'a' a lot and 'eh' and 'boooffff', sometimes hiya, but not much else yet. She sitting really well now and loves half walking, half stumbling, around on her feet holding onto our fingers. She's so lively and very sociable at the moment, adores being centre of attention! Two little teeth popped through this week.

I am soooooooo proud of her! Packed away her 3-6month clothes today and felt a bit sad :( x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Elyssa is 7 months old today, that has marked the start of definite bum shuffle and tooth #4 breaking through

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0578_zpsf79983f7.jpg

She started on the mat and shuffled to get the vacuum cord to play with :dohh:

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/947263_10151651616792318_966727725_n_zps9e160ee0.jpg


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww what a precious picture. I wish my daughter had more hair haha.


----------



## Jac.

Avah hates purees still, but she's a blast. Sleeps through the night and all that. She has no teeth yet! almost 7 months. Avah has about the same amount of hair as Elyssa, can't wait for it to be a little longer for little pony tails!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0432.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww Avah is cute, her hair look a lot more even than Elyssas :) Ours in long on top short at the sides where it fell out round the edges lol

here is a front on photo, you can see it better :haha:
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0590_zps866ab97b.jpg

or this one :haha:

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/393030_10151632223252318_295899071_n_zps12e71b24.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

oh my beautiful little ladies :D
Here's my handsome man, playing in his Baby Einstein, and just posing for the camera...LOL
 



Attached Files:







mysweetness.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4









cutte.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww look at all the cute babies! haha Emery has more hair than the pictures make it look its just very light due to the flash lol but still not a lot, I'd say maybe half an inch to an inch in some places..More than my son had at that age anyway lol. I can't wait to start buying more dresses and skirts and pants.. something besides just onesies! She wears those things once in a while but once she's up and walking I'm cutting out the onesies completely except maybe for bed time until it cools back down..they are cute and easy and all but I'm so over them lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Something to look forward to in the next couple years (for those of you who don't have older kids) - So today I was hanging out with my son while Emery was sleeping. She finally woke up a little while later and my son had an accident while I was taking care of her. He decides to clean it up himself.. -_- He got poop all over the toilet, the bathroom rug, the floor and himself. So gross.. Gotta love him though.


----------



## BabyAitchison

hi ladies :) just found this thread, you probably wont remember me so will introduce myself again, im carlyn and i had my third baby Grace on 30 sept. She is doing really well and rolls all over the place, still not great at sitting up as she keeps falling over lol she also has mad hair :) hope your little ones and yourselves are all doing well xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0379.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrswichman

Oh Good not feeling so bad now that Chris isn't the only one not sitting up...he does his crunches like he wants to sit...but doesn't...but when me or OH sit him up he does really well for a bit then just wobbles over...lol. He's going anywhere he wants to rolling...and scoots around little by little(backwards). He loves cartoons, right now Spongebob catches his attention with the theme song...lol. <3 Amazing how much you can love someone <3


----------



## Jac.

Avah cut her first tooth today! I feel like she's getting so big!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Glad to see everyone is doing well :) I have a chatter box on my hands. Emery repeats so many simple words already its insane for her age. Yesterday just out of the blue she said bye bye dada (he wasn't in the room so I don't think she knows what it means, just knows that her brother says it a lot lol) and she did it twice. Today she was crying and I said "oh come here mommy will pick you up" and she said up! She's doing very well for her age :) one proud mommy right here. She's already trying to walk. She won't sit anymore, she'll crawl over to the nearest object she can use to pull herself up and stand there until someone gets her or her legs finally give out lol but if you help her she will walk all over the house. I give it another 2 months max lol. (Trying real hard not to make that all sound braggy by the way lol) Emery only has the bottom two teeth so far but I think its a matter of days until the top two come in. They are RIGHT there under the gums, I've felt them for a while and a couple days ago she went through 2 days of only cat naps, excessive drool and off and on grumpyness plus odd eating habits so its only a matter of time.

We went to the pool yesterday and had fun, My son didn't want to stay in the kiddy pool though he wanted to go to the deep side haha. 

Which reminds me, I JUST bought my son new shoes not even 3 months ago, they were too big for him and now they are way too tight! size 9 here we come.. (and apparently the average size for a 3 year old is 8..my son isn't even quite 2 1/2 yet! lol

Anyway hope everyone is having a good week. I'm trying to be patient and wait until August when we FINALLY get to take our vacation :)


----------



## ourturnnext

Wow SJDsMommy your little girl sounds great with her language. Do you think having an older sibling has helped? Of all the babies I know, the ones with sibling/s seem more advanced in terms of language and mobility.

Molly's desperate to be on the move but still not quite there yet. She's so strong though and loves walking holding onto our fingers. She has two bottom teeth now and, judging by the horrendous nappy rash we've had today, more are imminent.

Lots of babbling - 'yay yay yay yay' is the fave, also 'hiya' and 'dad' and 'boooff' 

She's such a happy little soul, I'm so dam proud of her!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow what advanced babies you have! 

We have 5 teeth, can see 6 7 an 8 waiting to pop out, 6 doesn't look like will be too long, 7 and 8 are showing but they're bottom Canines so I double they'll come through just yet. Still no sign of the top two front teeth :haha: 

We currently have a rocker, se gets onto her knees and rocks but no crawling yet. She does however get to exactly where she wants to be by shuffling and rolling. She had just started pulling herself up on things


----------



## SJDsMommy

ourturnnext - I do think having an older sibling helps with the language part, I don't know if she nessessarily knows what it means when she says something but she can say quite a bit. and maybe with mobility but my son walked at 8 months and had no one else but me and his dad for the most part. My kids were rarely in a swing or bouncer or anything like that. We have them but don't use them often. They've always had plenty of tummy time from day one and I get down and play with them too. Since I'm a stay at home mom I have plenty of time to play with the kids :) just not enough time to do much of anything else HAHA :) Could just be genetics working in their favor too who knows :)

Mrs. B. - thats quite a mouth full of teeth!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Tell me about it! It hurts when she chews on you now! They're sharp little pearlys aren't they!! :haha:

She has the bottom central and lateral incisors and the top left lateral incisor :haha: that one is random, at least that's what we think it is, hard to tell when there is no middle teeth to line it up with

Since that top tooth came through she has started grinding her teeth!! I hate that noise, it goes straight through me, the worst noise in the world


----------



## Jac.

Avah just cut her two front bottom teeth! Crazy!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jac, I found once one popped up the rest followed :)


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats on getting the first two teeth Jac. 
As for us Chris finally is scooting :) he did his first really good scoot this evening...and mommy cried :cry: LoL Uggggh being a mommy is sooo rewarding yet so sad...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yes it is. You realize real fast how quickly they grow up and its definitely Heart breaking. 

Last night was a very special night for our family (on my husbands side) My husbands aunt and uncle have been trying to have a baby for 13 years, out of the blue she finally got pregnant with a little boy and he was born last night via c-section. Just saw a picture this morning and baby Max is so cute :) Very happy for them I know its something they have been wanting for a very long time and I know that boy will be very spoiled! Can't wait to meet him in August :)


----------



## mrswichman

Aww that's a really long time to be TTC...But Congrats to them :)
So my life is about to get more stressful...Changing positions at work, doing more office work upstairs in the offices, and I start school this Thursday for Medical Assisting going Mon.-Thurs. 5:30 to 10...My schedule is going to be full, Lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh wow.. that is a pretty full schedule!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I don't know if I may have mentioned this before but its a cute idea if anyone wants to do it too. We've Recently Started doing Disney nights every Tuesday, we'd pick a movie out before hand and then tuesday nights we would have a themed dinner. We print out a menu with what the movie is and what foods we are eating. For example the first time we did this we watched brave and had archery arrows (pizza and breadsticks) with a potion (juice) and gummy BEARS with ice cream. Our 2nd movie was the little mermaid and we had mermaid hair (spaghetti) with ocean water (kool-aid) and star fish cookies (star shaped sugar cookies). Tonights movie is monster's inc and we are having Monster meat sandwiches (sloppy joe's) with melted yetti snow cones (lemonade) and monster cookies (pillsbury has some sugar cookies with monster's inc prints on them right now).

Of course a 2 year old and a nearly 8 month old don't really have the attention span for this right now but its something they will grow up with and hopefully have fond memories of and maybe they will even pass it on to their own kids :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

How are all our 8 month old's (and soon to be 8 month olds) doing? :) Emery turned 8 months yesterday, I seriously have no idea where the time has gone! No new changes for her lately except an increase in balance while standing..not that I can expect much more, she's already ahead of schedule! Those top 2 teeth are being stubborn and STILL haven't popped through.. nearly 3 months without a new tooth and honestly I'm surprised after the way she was acting a couple weeks ago I thought it was only a matter of days but apparently not!

I'm excited to go on vacation in August, counting down the weeks! I'm also going back to school (starting with online classes for the next semester then on to campus classes in spring) and we have officially decided once I finish my degree (which should only be 4-5 months after my husband) We will be moving to Utah :) It wasn't my first choice (I prefer Washington) but at least its not Arizona! bitter sweet though I'm glad we will be able to get the heck out of this heat (great timing too because my son will be due to start kindergarten that August) my only concern is my mom..she annoys the heck out of me sometimes but I know she loves my kids a lot and they definitely love her, thats going to be the hard part, moving them from their grandma and cousins, but we will stay in touch and of course be back for visits. I've decided I won't tell her until we have all our plans finalized (jobs, house and move date).

My husband's sister and her husband (who are currently our room mates as well) and his other sister are also moving there at that time (part of the reason my hubby is finally convinced) but apparently she has to buy him a super moto (an on road dirt bike) lol she's all for it and that was his only condition.. he seems fine with it though honestly he's already searching up how to transfer his nursing license and looking into other details. Glad he's being so cool about it now.. I wouldn't want to drag him out there if he didn't want to go at all (I know he prefers to stay here but its a compromise we have been able to reach so we are happy with it). I feel like we finally have our final copy of our blue print for our future. Until recently its always been "in 2 more years" but now it really is and plans are being set in stone. Now to finish our degree's and move on! :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hiya :)

We turned 8 months yesterday, today she learnt to get herself in to a sitting position from laying down. She is edging more and more to crawling but we are still not there yet.
Tooth 6 is proving to be a pain, really effecting how we get her to sleep, she cries as soon as she is put down, normally we have no problems with her getting to sleep. 

We had a hospital trip with expected meningitis on Saturday, we were sent by the walk in clinic, luckily its not, she had a virus and the being sick caused burst blood vessels in her face.

After that we all came down with a stomach bug, I lost 6lbs in 1 day!! :happydance: lol

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0913_zps03ca281f.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/941552_10151706271567318_486211542_n_zpsd0ff6e65.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0912_zpsc90c65c6.jpg

We have booked a weekend away in November with friends, so looking forward to that, its only local but its just nice to get away isn't it.

We are still waiting for our house to sell, well that's not true, we are still waiting for it to be put on the market, the company is not making it easy. 

As for NTNP I guess we are more leaning toward TTC, I got really disheartened this morning when AF arrived. Was kinda hoping I would be 'fixed' once I had Elyssa and #2 wouldn't be a struggle. But looks like were hitting the same walls ](*,)

xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

cute pics I adore her hair! So jealous, Emery needs to grow some more lol.

I was looking at the temperature for the city we plan to move to in a couple years.. about 23 degrees cooler than here on average only high 80s - low 90s. It was 118 here yesterday :(


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher is doing amazingly <3 His top teeth are do any time now...he gets cranky some days and others not so much...He's getting better and better at his little army crawl...I have to say the sweetest thing he does now is crawls up to me and flops like a fish for me to pick him up. <3 Other than teeth due no major changes with him yet, oh except he is getting on his knees now to scoot...so crawling on all fours is just around the corner I think.AND he had his first time in the pool, he loved it!!! loves water :)
As for me and the man, we have set our five year plan out...me finish school :) get settled in a new job for a little bit, start TTC Baby#2 in December,2014. Save money like mad and buy a house around 2017 or 2018. I'm excited!! Just finished my first full week of school...I have to say it's hard on Tuesday I cried...I got to see my son for all of 5 minutes before I had to leave for work then go straight to school after...but it will all be worth it in the end :)

@Mrs.B~~ OMG 6teeth already?!?! wow!! And yay!!! for sitting up by herself :) (Chris still hasn't made that effort yet).
@SJD~~ YaY for more balance :) eventually no more bumps :) and exciting to get into school again :) and move... 

Happy 8 months Ladies <3
 



Attached Files:







amazing.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









Bathtime.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









cartoons.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 1









swimming.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 1









teeth.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrswichman

I also forgot to mention Chris has taken really well to a sippy cup :) so I guess my baby has made some good leaps and bounds :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cute pics MrsW  

We are officially ttc now. We thought enough was enough and took our clomid this month


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck! handling two little ones isn't easy, they both have to learn patience when they both need you at the same time. Its hard but worth it. I'm glad I had my kids close together they have an incredible bond (I hope it lasts) whenever my son spends the night at my grandpas house my daughter isn't the same and the second he comes home her eyes light up and she gets the biggest smiles and sequels and bounces and my son will run up to her and give her a kiss its sooo cute :)


Emery will take a cup when I give her one but she still needs to work on tipping it up, she has to be laying down with it, same with bottles but I assume its because she doesn't have a bottle often, my son was the same way didn't figure out the tipping thing until just after his first birthday lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you  I do not expect it will be easy but we are ready to give it a try  so exciting


Today, Elyssa crawled! clever girlie. The fun start now right? Lol x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yay for crawling :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

After nearly 3 months of those top teeth bugging her (I've felt them poking in and out but never breaking the gums) my little girl woke up with a snot covered nose. She went right back to sleep though and is sleeping in a little bit. I ended up giving her tylenol last night because she was fighting the sleep so hard and her gums are all red and swollen where those little buggers should be coming in any time now. Will check it out when she wakes back up. Hopefully its not much longer of a wait.. why do my kids have to be teething for 3 months at a time =/ poor babies.


----------



## Jac.

Avah is so good while teething, hardly notice a change. She started crawling two days ago and can sit herself up if she rolls first, not on her back to sitting up. She still loves her jumper and she's doing wonderfully! Her hair is getting so long! She is also super happy all the time. We just moved at the beginning of the month, so she is crawling at a perfect time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5217.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats great to hear! :) Emery hardly had any issue with her first two teeth, I don't know why these two are giving her such an issue.. I'm kind of wondering if the next two (or atleast one) on the bottom are coming as well.. its hard to tell I guess we will see


----------



## Mrs.B.

Our little vampire lol

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/1012358_10151719237462318_130743656_n_zpsc0a2ab1a.jpg


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha how cute!


----------



## ourturnnext

Awww lovely pictures of your little ones there Jac and Mrs.B, amazing to see so many teeth!

My Molly has been poorly all weekend, she started with runny poo last Tuesday and got grumpier as the week went on, anyway by Friday it was full on diarrhea with the worst nappy rash ever. Yesterday and today her temperature's been up and down. I can see one of her top teeth just about to cut through and four others round about but I think this has been a tummy bug. Gonna take her to the docs tomorrow.

Awful to see her so sad. We've had a lovely weekend with loads of family visiting, usually molly loves that - being centre of attention and all - but just wanted to cuddle her mammy and cry this weekend :(


----------



## SJDsMommy

My son had something similar a few weeks ago..Up and down fever, absolutely NO appetite and runny poop at first but nothing after a couple days as he wasn't eating =/ they did say it was a stomach virus so please do get checked out unfortunately if thats what it is theres nothing they can do but wait it out.


My poor Emery has Thrush =( The dr told me it could be a side effect from the teething because her nose is so runny from teething that she has to breath through her mouth and the excess drool isn't helping the situation. She got some medicine though so should be fine..hopefully I don't get it because if I get it we'll just be passing it back and forth since I nurse her.. the dr told me to take a little of her medicine and put it on my nipples after she has eaten to help prevent myself from getting it too. Not fun. I'm starting to wonder if her canines are coming in.. I know its unusual for the canines to come in so early but I felt bumps where they should eventually be.. not seeing anything yet though..

My boy is at my grandfathers house (spent the night there so I could take Emery to urgent care to get checked by a dr) so I'll be using this morning to go down to the college and get my success plan formed. (Which classes I should be taking each semester) I have one written down I just want to go over it with an adviser because I'm not sure if the classes I have picked for summer will be avaliable during summer.. blah.. but as I was double checking my list to make sure I have all the classes listed on my "success plan" (thats what the school calls it) I noticed two internships I have to take are actually lab classes so I'm wondering if they are in addition to one of the classes I will currently be taking at the time (another thing to ask the adviser) or if I take those separately. If I can take them in addition I will finish sooner than I thought! my last semester planned was a summer semester, if I knock out two classes I will finish spring semester :) (assuming I pass all my classes with a c or better). 

Just have to wait for Emery to wake up :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies! hope all is well :) We've been enjoying our weekend for sure. We went to the pool today, going again on wednesday with our play group. 

Some exciting news though, Emery is able to stand completely unassisted for about 4-5 seconds at a time now! :)


----------



## mrswichman

All is good this way :) Christopher has finally said "DADA" clear as day :happydance: and is trying to now pull himself up in his crib...may be time to lower it...lol. He has also become very attached to napping with his blankie and spongebob plush toy... :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies. Sorry it's been so long but I am one busy mama. Can barely keep up with Facebook and my email while keeping these two kiddos occupied. Ella is doing wonderful, her and her big bro interact so well now. He gets her in laughing fits :) she claps, tries to dance when he does, repeats his tone of voice (even the nasty grumpy toddler one), and says mama, dada, and is gibbering up a storm. She wants to sit or stand all day, forget tummy...and always wants her mama. I get very tired of not having a second to myself without screaming but hey, comes with the job right?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Kids definitely take up your free time but they are so worth it, they grow up so fast! 

here's Emery (4th of july pictures) https://i41.tinypic.com/qyem3a.jpg

Love this picture except she looks so bald! lol her hair is just too light to show up in most pics its actually long enough for a small pony tail on top of her head lol she had a bow on but wouldn't leave it on.


----------



## mrswichman

My little guy on the 4th :)
 



Attached Files:







july4th1.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3









july4th3.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jac.

Avah is starting to stand using furniture...Sheesh, can't believe how quickly they grow. My brother and his fiancee just had their baby girl on the 4th! She is such a doll.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Same her Jac, she has been doing it for about 3 weeks now, as soon as she could crawl she was up on the furniture! Crazy!!

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1373229477326_zps5139e630.jpg

Since she could crawl and pull herself up she doesn't want to sleep, not like her at all up until now. She crys and screams so hard that she forgets to breathe and other times wretches. She stands up as soon as she is put down and we can put her down straight away and she'll stand up screaming, this can go on for over 2 hours! Well today we battled with her at her morning nap, then I picked her up and rocked her, normally she wont let me even do this, she fell asleep within seconds, snoring by the time the minute was up she refused her afternoon nap. By 6pm I had her asleep!! went straight to rocking, no fighting or crying! Normal bed time is 7pm. So we will see what time she wakes in the morning!! lol x

We had fun in the sun today
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1373208415805_zps4cb271c4.jpg

But its far too hot at night, its 29 in the bedroom right now :(


----------



## Jac.

She is such a doll Mrs.B! Avah learned to crawl and then stood shortly after, as well. And she is always crawling up to things, pulling herself up and standing. She walks if I hold her hands, too. She loves laundry baskets and anything she can get into. Can't believe we all have or are about to have 9 month olds! that went so fast. I don't have to much trouble getting her to sleep, but we co-sleep and I find that helps. She has been sleeping through the night for 3 months now. I just love how much fun they are! but tiring to. She goes to sleep for the night around 9-9:30.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh that's good, E goes to sleep at about 7, we still give her a bottle at 10 as she stirs when we go to bed, then she wakes at 5 for a bottle! Oh how I wish she would skip that and just go til 7 but it could be worse I suppose


----------



## SJDsMommy

Emery wont sit anymore..shes been able to pull her self up for about 2 months now and she always wants to stand now! makes giving her a bath rather hard haha.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Emery had her 9 month check up yesterday. Everything went well, healthy as can be! She is just short of 29 inches (90th percentile) and 18 lbs even (50th-75th percentile) :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I see you are expecting again Mrs. B! Congrats! when are you due?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well ladies it looks like our home buying may happen sooner than planned.

After a few bumps in the road thanks to our property management not wanting to properly fix things in a timely manner, my sister in law and her husband who live with us and we have decided it may not be in the best interest to move at the same time..our original plan was to move 2 years from now in July 2015 but that would mean my hubby had to leave his job 6 ish months after graduating school and finding a nursing job.. and they didn't want to wait a year longer (which was his compromise) as it screwed things up on their end. So then we thought why not go as soon as my hubby finishes his degree since the rest of us can easily finish up online but a few details on their end won't work out.. soo anyway it looks like the best solution is to move separately and most likely 6 ish months early for us. Meaning my last semester of school will be done online but thats perfectly fine with me. This way he wont have to quit a job at all.

I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. Really hoping this all works out with no more bumps in the road and no more delays.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ah Thank you, due anywhere between LMP date of 19th and Ov date of 27th March, Once I have my 12 week scan I will have a more accurate date I guess :haha: midwife is due to ring me this week to confirm first appointment with her. I hope the get me in for my scan at 12 weeks this time, I was nearly 14 weeks last time!

Hope you and Emery are doing well?

Elyssa has just started walking with her hand held walker, she scoots everywhere until she hits a wall, then can cant turn herself around so we have to turn her haha!
She has all 8 teeth at the front, can't remember if she had them all last time I posted. So hopefully we get a bit of a break from teething now.
Tomorrow I go back to work, 3 days a week, I'm not so much nervous about leaving her, than worrying about who she is with. My step mum is having her Tuesdays and she keep panicking about it which is making me nervous. I'm sure she will be ok after her first day


----------



## SJDsMommy

We are great! Emery loves her hand held walkers too but she seems to take a liking to her brothers little scoot car thing lol its got a handle on the back of it.. We are actually heading out in about an hour or so to take her 9 month pics (a little late but oh well) She just got over double pink eye =( I'm fairly certain it was the allergy version not bacterial as no one else here got it.. thats 5 other people and the bacterial pink eye is VERY contagious but she's doing a lot better now :)

I am very tired.. only got about 3 1/2 hours of sleep last night cause Emery woke up at 2, settled down pretty quick as she usually does but then I had to pee and when I came back my hubby thought it would be a great time to fool around -_- I HATE morning sex! and as much as I told him to leave me alone he just kept trying after a few minutes.. men -_- so needless to say I was too awake at that point to go back to sleep right away.. and now that I am tired enough to fall back asleep its too late.. I'd have to be up in about 20 minutes anyway to get the kids fed and cleaned up and dressed so we can go take pictures.

As far as teeth go we STILL only have the 2! I really don't understand whats going on..She got those 2 at 5 1/2 months and here we are going on 4 months later and nothing..she's had symptoms off and on ever since and a good 3 days where i could have sworn those little buggers would be popping out any day but still nothing! I've been able to feel a few teeth on the top under her gums that feel like they should be making an entrance soon so we will see.. I have a feeling she will be getting about 4 teeth around the same time when they finally decide to come in..


----------



## mrswichman

Just a Question for you 2nd time moms out there...is it normal to skip 2 periods in a row this far after giving birth?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Are you nursing? If so then its not unheard of at all. Your period can be very odd when nursing and may come and go until you stop. If you aren't nursing then I would definitely follow up with your OB/GYN to get checked out for sure!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Heres a few of Emery's 9 month pictures :)

https://i39.tinypic.com/357fu9y.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/2ed9ok9.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/2rdgnpt.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

No i'm not nursing...ill call my dr monday...
and very cute pictures....here is Christopher at 9months
 



Attached Files:







messyhair.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks :) love the look on your little man's face! haha

Hope everything is ok!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Any news from your dr?

We had a little scare with Emery.. She's starting to learn how to walk unassisted and she fell and hit her head on the tile.. that same day my sister in law (who lives with us) had a bunch of kids she was baby sitting over, and one of them is almost 3 and doesnt watch where she is going at all, very hiper anyway she accidentally knocked Emery over a few times, then my sister in laws dog knocked her over too and she fell a few times just trying to let go of stuff.. thankfully she hasnt had anymore falls since then but that was a week ago, just yesterday she developed an odd bump on her head so I took her to her pediatrician who ordered a stat cat scan because he thought it was odd that a bump would appear a week later but she seemed perfectly fine cognitively. Got the results back today and thankfully no fracture. Just some swelling of soft tissue so she should be fine :) Everything else seemed to be unharmed


----------



## Jac.

We just got our computer back after our hard drive crashed. I am so glad! Avah has learned to clap and sort of learned to wave since the last time I was on. She still only has two teeth. We took her to my in-laws cottage for a night and I dropped my camera in the lake! Fortunately the pictures were okay but I think the camera is toast even after putting it in rice. I turned 23 yesterday, it wasn't that exciting. I feel like birthdays are just another day now, I miss the excitement that came with them as a child, but now I have my own child to be excited about. I am already planning her first birthday...

Mrswichman, I haven't gotten a period in almost 4 months, I exclusively pump, so I think that's why...maybe you should test? you don't usually miss periods this late in the game while formula feeding. 

Here is Avah at 9-ish months... If I get around to it I will upload her life jacket pictures! She looks so cute in a life jacket... oh and she is 30ish inches and 17 and 1/2 lbs approximately. 95 percentile for height and 45 for weight, but perfectly healthy... :)
 



Attached Files:







AVAH.jpg
File size: 108.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrswichman

No havent gone to the doctor, have not had any time...the past three days i've been to work then school every night, and have another work then school tomorrow then its Vacation!!! from work...lol.

I took a dollar store test and it said no...I'm going to call friday to get an appoint for next week..


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well good luck! Sorry about your Camera Jac!


As for teeth Emery is definitely getting one more, finally! She has the bottom two already and her top tooth to her right of where the front center teeth should be is coming in. It looks like shes going to get the other 3 that are in the front ontop too I'm fairly certain her left front center tooth is coming for sure. So its like she has tooth, temporary gap, possible tooth lol if that makes sense..


----------



## Mrs.B.

It' funny how their teeth don't come through I order isn't it, Elyssa got her top teeth next to the front ones before the front ones. 

She is starting to walk now, she used things to get up to standing then turns round and takes a few steps, she hasn't managed more than 5 at a time yet, but mostly it's about 3 each time. 

As for me, MS kicked in yesterday, I'm feeling rough x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha yeah my sons teeth came in order but not Emery lol its cute though so we are working on 4.. possibly 6 I think shes getting the next ones on the bottom as well..poor kid but atleast its not bothering her too much..

My friends baby, poor girl shes 8 months old, teething, double ear infection, pink eye and a yeast infection :(


----------



## mrswichman

aww poor baby..
As for Christopher, we had his 9month check up today he is getting 3 teeth in up top...
Weight : 23lb. 4oz.
Height: 31 1/2 inches
Hat size: 19inches

I love my big man :)
As for the family we went to the zoo Saturday, and a State park on Sunday with my husbands family. Chris was kind of cranky considering the teeth coming in...but overall he was a great baby.

First picture is Chewy petting a goat...he loved it and didn't want to leave the goat
Second is the motley crew at the park...
 



Attached Files:







pettinggoat.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3









Wichmans2013.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cheeky cherub lol

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/20130805_155832_zpse6eee2e1.jpg


----------



## lylasmummy

Seems I'm a year out....


----------



## Jac.

Yeah, sorry Lylasmummy, I'm surprised this thread has kept on going this long! Avah claps and waves now, and she stood for a few seconds unsupported, not walking yet and still no new teeth...


----------



## SJDsMommy

Emery has been taking a few steps at a time for a little while now.. she gets up to 7 or 8 before falling or stopping or grabbing onto something. We're getting there :) She won't take a single step with socks on though haha.

I'm glad this thread is still going! its nice to have other moms with babies the same age.

The moms group I am in for my town has quite a few babies but most of the moms with babies aren't very active..


Anyone else planning for their baby's birthday yet? We're taking Emery to the zoo (did the same for my son on his first birthday) then out to dinner then either that day or some time around then we are taking her to build a bear :) Her party will be owl theamed at a park we love to go to.. we have all our family parties there so far lol.

I'm getting her a play kitchen and maybe a few other small toys. Probably a tinkerbell plushy. She loves disney fairies :) (thank god because thats what I am planning on doing her room as when we buy our house lol)


----------



## Jac.

I've got most of Avah's birthday planned. Just going to rent out our church building. I'm doing just colours more than themes, pinks and light yellow. I'm so excited for her birthday.


----------



## mrswichman

Me!!! Lol Already planning his Spongebob Party :) Going to have it at a park as well..might be chilly but sweaters are easily put on... :) I wanted it the weekend before his birthday on Oct. 19th but Pumpkin patch is that weekend...so we are thinking the weekend before that.


----------



## SJDsMommy

The pumpkin patches here usually last all month and even into the first part of november.. I was dissapointed by the one we went to last year..everyone makes a big deal out of that place but it was over priced and quite a bit smaller than I expected it to be.. the year before we just went to a little farm in the area..it was small but only $5 to get in and the kids get a free pumpkin (just a small one) and there was hay ride and stuff.. it was mainly geared toward toddlers which was great as my son was only 10 1/2 months at that time.. we may do that again but will also be going to another one which is said to be pretty good near the zoo here :)

I really wish there was a place around here to do some apple picking!


----------



## mrswichman

I called to see which dates were available...so we got the Okay for the 12th...which is okay with me :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Awesome! I think we'll probably be having Emery's party on the 12th as well.. as much as I want to celebrate her on her actual birthday, I think more people would show up to the party if we do that on saturday. We can always do something special on her actual birthday :) and we definitely will!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ours too will be on the 12th as the 11th is a Friday, we will do something ourselves on the Friday but friends and family on the Saturday. 


E is getting a molar tooth through. We haven't slept for 2 nights, that with the 1st tri tiredness iI think I'm going to die!


----------



## Jac.

I'm going to do it on the 19th for Avah I think. Gives me a bit more time. Her birthday is the 14th though.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Happy 10 months/almost 10 months everyone! :) we are just under 2 weeks away from our vacation finally! and 1 more week until I start school (thankfully its online so I can bring a laptop with me and do some work there, going to get as much as I can do done though if I'm allowed to go at my own pace..) can't wait! 

Emery is doing great with walking, and starting to talk more too :) hope everyone is well!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies, hope all is well. Been a bit quiet lately!

I've started my online classes and so far pretty good. I'm already ahead of schedule. I don't really like my human development class though.. The material is ok but the instructor doesn't even tell us where to find the material and half of it isn't even in our text book =/ theres no teaching going on its basically all "here's the work, do it" kind of sucks but whatever I guess..

2 days until we go to utah, or as my son says "e-tah" haha. 

Emery now has 3 teeth on top (finally!) making a total of 5 but I see that 4th tooth on to starting to tease her, hasn't broken through the gums though but I can see the bump where it soon will. 

Not much else going on at the moment.. need to pay bills and do a bit of last minute shopping today before we go and I'll be double checking everything tomorrow!

right now though I need to clean the car up a bit, get the toys out and vacuum..


----------



## Jac.

Have fun on your vacation. We will be going four hours east to visit my dad in September, kind of a mini vacation. Avah still just has two teeth, but I think she will be walking soon. She can stand up without any help in the middle of the room now and she cruises along furniture. Can't believe how fast they grow.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Have fun away  

Elyssa is a fluent walker now, there is no stopping her, still have 8 teeth, can feel molars but they're not through yet. Hoping to go get her feet measured this weekend to get her some fitted shoes


----------



## mrswichman

Have a good time on your vacation! :) 
Christopher has 6 teeth through 4 on top and 2 on bottom. He is walking along his toys amazingly, and last night he was on both feet and both hands like he wanted to try and stand by himself, but only for a brief second. We are very slowly introducing milk to him...
Growing up too quickly
As for his Birthday sending out invites prolly today...or tomorrow and my friend from school is making his cake from scratch :) she even drew up the design for it :)


----------



## mrswichman

:) My little Family and Chewy at 10 months :) I'll be doing his !st year pictures myself as well
 



Attached Files:







1Family.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2









2family.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3









funnycute.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3









funinsand.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww cute :) Glad everyone is well. We had an awesome time on vacation. Went to 2 different children museums and an aquarium while we were there to, the kids had a blast and the weather was awesome. Wish we could go back already!

But the reality of the aftermath of a vacation is setting in.. unpacking, laundry, cleaning up the car ect.. Can't believe Emery will be 1 soon! 

She's all over the place too, we tried shoes but she's not so sure about them. My son wouldn't walk with shoes on for the longest time haha but thats ok, she will get used to them in time. 

I think we are going to attempt the start of potty training soon.. I know it seems WAY too early but she seems SOOO interested in the toilet already! the other day she crawled into the bathroom, walked over to the toilet, stood there and pooped.. Probably coincidence but still.. maybe its a sign that I have a fricken prodigy on my hands? LOL maybe not.. but my son was introduced pretty young too and he did pretty good. Can't hurt to try I guess, as long as she doesn't feel pressured :)


Right now I am finishing up some school work, trying to get ahead on all these birthdays coming up, I have my husband, his sister the day after, then a week later theres Emery, then my a friend of ours daughter, My nephew, another friend's baby, then another friends baby on top of that one lol too many October birthdays! (nothing wrong with that though ;) )

We are also preparing to move in a little under 2 months Our property management has been rather neglectful when it comes to issues going wrong here, our main problem is we have been waiting on our AC to be fixed all summer long! its STILL not fixed. They come in and mess with things and get one thing done and discover that something else needs done.. they should have just replaced the whole thing like the first guy recommended. I think they are almost done though..they redid the ducts in the crawl space and now need to blow some insulation in and hopefully that fixes the problem.. not that it really matters anymore.. even if we were staying here summer is almost over now..by mid October it will be bearable enough to leave the AC off and just have the doors open (granted its still pretty warm in October here but much better than July/August! We ended up getting a $300 refund because we were able to prove we were paying much more than we should have been though. Hoping we find a good place near where we are now.. Counting down the months until we buy our home! less than 2 years to go :)


----------



## Jac.

I can not believe our babies are going to be one year soon! I have Avah's birthday party date set for the 19th and have most of it planned. It seems a lot of our "friends" can't come. Two of them had the excuse of recording music even thought they knew for a few months now and said they would for sure be there. And my husband's brother and his girlfriend and their 3 kids can't make it, most likely. We go to all of their kids birthdays so it's a little upsetting. Oh well. Rant over. I'm still super excited for her Birthday!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

It's crazy isn't it. Less than 3 weeks until Elyssas birthday, we are having a small gathering at the house on the Saturday but nothing major x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry I haven't been on in forever. Ella is still a little dainty bean, bottom of the charts for weight but doing just fine. We are keeping gathering simple for Thanksgiving/Ella's bday as its easier that way, everyone is so busy. I'm excited to cook a turkey, it's been a while. Last Thanksgiving (Canadian) I missed cause I was in the hospital!my girl insists on feeding herself and likes to be a little frog with her squat position with her bum off the floor, so sweet. Don't think she will be walking just yet, but that's just fine by me , I enjoy my cuddle time carrying her around :)
Good to read up on all the excitement.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Glad everyone is well! We're fixing to move next month after all the issues our property management has given us here. For Emery's birthday we are going to the zoo, then out to lunch the wednesday before (I really wanted to do it on her actual birthday but my husband will be busy all day with school and work) So on that Friday (her actual birthday) I'm taking her and her brother to build a bear, her party will be the following day and so far we seem to have a decent amount of repondants for once! haha

We're doing good here, Emery is getting very verbal she already says 2 word phrases.

HATES her shoes haha still prefers to walk barefoot.. she'd rather eat the shoe, silly girl.

Isn't it crazy how fast the year has gone by, soon our little babies will be 1 year old!


----------



## Jac.

Avah's birthday is right on Thanksgiving this year, so we are doing a little fa,ily thing, but still having a party on the following weekend. Avah has 3 teeth and still isn't walking, but I'm okay with that. She still gets around! She has a wee bit of a runny nose right now, just trying to keep it at bay.


----------



## Mrs.B.

We are going to Safari park for her birthday then having a little gathering with family and friends on the Saturday :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds as though everyone has some good ideas. What gift are you buying for your babes? Or ideas you have given to family. I'm having trouble with that right now, as her big brother has so much plus we were passed down a bunch of toys from my sister's kids. I need help!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Elyssa has...

Charm for her keepsake Pandora
Bouncing Zebra
Laugh and learn chair
Play food
Xylaphone
Magnetic draw
Cleaning trolley with hoover mop brush etc

Other people are getting her a doll, a cd player, books, clothes..


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww cute. I got Emery a play kitchen, a tinker bell doll, some clothes and shoes, a blanket, then build a bear of course lol and her brother is going to pick her out a toy as well :) She's also going to get a toddler bed.. after my son grew out of his in less than a year I knew I would definitely NOT be buying one for Emery but my husbands grandma has one that she was using for my husbands cousin who has out grown it, so she wants to give it to us anyway.. the only reason I agreed to it (other than the fact that its free anyway) is because she currently sleeps in a pack n play (the crib takes too much space and we only have 2 rooms, I don't want my kids in the same room, they'd wake each other up for sure!) if not there then our bed. She can't sleep in the pack n play for the next 2 years lol (well.. she probably could if she curled up but still..) we're waiting to buy her bigger bed until we buy a home. 

I just signed the kids up for preschool (well, early preschool lol)theres a waiting list for the school I applied with though. I definitely think my son is ready, but I'm still nervous about letting Emery go (the school takes them as early as 1 as long as they are walking).. I know shes still attached to me and I just don't feel like I've had enough one on one time with her..so because of that I think I am going to do part time for now rather than full time. The only reason I signed her up as well is because I have school myself. I need to finish my degree and its not all online.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats on 1 whole year with your little girl Hopeful42nd! :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

I can't believe this day is here! My little Emery is officially 1 year old today! going to build a bear in a few hours :)


Happy birthday to Elyssa too :)!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy Birthday Emery  

We have had a fantastic day, have a little party tomorrow. Will share some pics on Sunday  xx


----------



## Jac.

Happy belated Birthday to Elyssa and Emery! I can't believe it. One year ago today I started to have my first contractions. It does not feel like an entire year has passed.


----------



## Mrs.B.

We have had an amazing weekend :) Here are some pics for you xx

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0407_zps955bdaf2.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0404_zpsfe612b9d.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0403_zps8de846db.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0179_zps0e1b8ab0.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0177_zps880b0e98.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC_0313_zpse3409966.jpg


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww cute! I need to get all of our pics together so I can share some.. unfortunately I wasn't able to take many at her party because I was so busy, I got a few but most of the pics my mom took for me, and a few from my dad and various friends lol I have pictures of the zoo and build a bear though :)


----------



## Jac.

I have to upload a few, too. I left my camera card in my moms camera though!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sorry to have been a-wall lately, just got done moving (and honestly its been nothing but stress and regret ever since but we really had no choice) BUT 13 months to go until my husband graduates, soon after that we can start looking into finally buying a home! theres a light at the end of the tunnel after all!

Our internet finally got turned back on and while I still haven't taken the time to get all the pictures off my phone (they were all sent to me as individual texts) I do have a pic of Emery at build a bear :) 

https://i40.tinypic.com/2j5f3eq.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

Hello ladies!!! How is everyone?!?!
We are good here, currently waiting for winter storm Ion to pass....ugh, hate bad weather.
About to go to extern the 22nd and leaving my job the 18th, going to be a big change, but I am ready!!
How are the little ones?!?!
Chris recently went through roseola over the holidays, poor guy was very lethargic,bwas very sad knowing there wasn't much I could except cuddle him.


----------



## Jac.

I live in Canada, so winter weather here equals about 20,000 feet of snow (over-exaggeration). Is Chris feeling better now? 

I just found out I'm pregnant again and I am so not ready! I'm freaking out and very nervous. I was 95% sure the test would be negative and I was SHOCKED it was positive. So, if my calculations are correct, this little one is due on Avah's birthday. I'm terrified.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Jac. I'm sure once your over initial shock you will be fine


----------



## ourturnnext

Congratulations Jac! I've also recently found out I'm pregnant again too, which was totally unexpected. My little bean is due a couple of weeks before my LO's 2nd birthday. Oops!


----------



## mrswichman

Congratulations ladies!! We're currently TTC our 2nd bump :)

Happy 9 months to you :):hugs:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Nice to see you ladies back here again :) I am NOT pregnant haha but congrats to you guys and good luck Mrs. W! :)

Glad to see everyone is doing well. Emery is 16 months today, at her last check up her dr said she has the mentality of a 2 year old already.. she's SUPER smart, says about 60 words, 2-3 word phrases, knows a few colors and animals. Sorry I don't mean to brag lol I think having an older brother helps alot with that though. 

We have recently made the decision to put her in Kindergarten early when the time comes since she makes the cut off for her birthday. I just think it would be better for her to be closer to 18 rather than nearly 19 when she graduates plus it would put her only a grade behind her brother.

My husband graduates school at the end of the year, finally getting so close to buying our home! I really want to move to washington (state) but my hubby still refuses to leave here.. I don't think we will be going to utah. He did say we can move to washington if he can be a stay at home dad. LMFAO NOT happening! Those kids would be raising themselves!! haha.

Lately I've been thinking about more kids.. I still feel logically that 2 is the best for us right now.. We have our boy and our girl (who love each other to death, my son just told Emery yesterday that she is his best friend, sooo cute!). Financially 2 is a good number.. we won't have to have kids sharing a room, we can easily go on vacations with that many..and two is a handful! but at the same time I really want to be pregnant again. I loved being pregnant, I just don't want another baby right now. I do feel guilty about not giving Emery a sister though.. but even if we did get pregnant right away they'd be about 2 1/2 years apart.. I wouldn't want any more than that for a gap. Plus there's no guarantee we'd get another girl. 2 may or may not be it for us.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok sooo I'm unsure of the accuracy of that last post now.. I didn't want to say anything but its definitely on my mind... I know it seems odd to post about this now since theres a few who are pregnant but I assure you I am not faking this.

For the past year-ish we stopped using condoms (hubby hates them, like many men lol) and resorted to using the pull out method (which I know isn't 100%, more like 70..) anyway about a week or so ago Emery kept patting at my tummy saying baby, I didn't think anything of it because, well how would she know if there was a baby in there or not? I posted about that on my facebook (not the pulling out thing obviously lol but about emery thinking theres a baby in my tummy) where 3 people commented saying this happened to them or someone they knew and sure enough they were pregnant..they said kids just some how know it.. not sure if I believe that or not.. but by my calculations my period should be here tomorrow or the next day (maybe the day after that at the latest for it to be "on time") either-way.. its due soon.. 

I know its a long shot (though definitely not impossible) to get pregnant off the pull out method..I looked it up and it said 1 out of 25 will get pregnant using this method within a year... soo who knows..but I just don't feel how I normally do around this time, I don't feel like my period is coming (though admittedly I have started it without feeling that its near before, but usually I know its coming) in fact the other day I just had a feeling that I was pregnant but the next day I didn't feel that at all today I don't know what to think..my head says no way but theres a part of me that kind of thinks so.. Idk because I'm not feeling any "symptoms" so idk if I'm just in denial and I am pregnant or if I'm not but all these babies around me (between friends and family) and that event I mentioned earlier from last week just has me thnking to much.. I did get around to talking to hubby about maybe trying (for just one month) in June.. so idk if this is just baby fever or if I should take this seriously..honestly I'm kind of hoping I'm not at this point.. waiting until june to try would be a lot better option since that would put me due in march, around the time we will FINALLY be buying a new home anyway.. hubby isn't home today and I am slightly tempted to take a test just to see.. but I don't want to waste the money on a test just to start bleeding again within a few hours lol..even the dollar store test because I had to be late for that to show even the slightest faintest line.. (plus it wouldn't be FMU) I'll be getting a frer if i am late but going to TRY to contain myself until Friday if no period by then..I'll keep you guys posted.

I won't be like "crap crap crap" if I am though lol it'd be a welcome surprise.. just one I'd like to hold off on if possible. I did do the due date estimator just tose though.. that says November 6th.. Going to go post about this in another thread to get some input.. have a nice day ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Keep us updated!!

As for me, Spent most of yesterday at hospital. Swollen face, feert and hands, High BP, protein in urine, Urate levels increased in blood. Now being monitored regularly for Pre-Eclampsia.

Have a scan tomorrow to check size of baby and depth of waters, they will recheck bp and urine. Have to be seen every week now until she is here


----------



## SJDsMommy

I will :) I really don't know what to think.. I keep going back and forth with "I feel pregnant" and "theres NO way!" lol.. Its probably just my need to know.. Still nothing indicating AF is near though. Hope all is well with your scan and bp :)



EDIT: well... today is the day I expect myself due.. though I won't count myself "late" until friday since I am only about 90% sure of my period's due date.. still no signs its on its way... I do have a bit of gas pains though and have a sudden acne break out (so embarrassing! ugh).. I just want to know, I don't care either way at the moment I just want to know! lol its bugging the heck out of me!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well ladies.. I caved and took a test today instead because yesterday I was going pee like EVERY hour, I was tired as heck but had a hard time falling asleep (actually thats been the past couple days for me) then I woke up at 2:30 am having to pee (I NEVER wake up having to pee unless I am pregnant) and I was starving too!

Test was negative though, so now I'm even more confused! Still no signs AF is on her way.. I mean I do have a few light cramps but nothing like I normally get.. the only thing that could go either way for me at the moment is I feel like I continually need to go wipe..as if theres blood coming out of me (like when AF comes) but I felt that way with my daughter too..) I have 2 more tests.. I'm probably going to try to wait until either saturday or Sunday to test if nothing happens before then.. If nothing comes up by monday I will give the dr a call.

Not knowing is stressing me out lol eventhough I don't care either way what the result is.. I just want to know for sure!


----------



## SJDsMommy

oops (it posted twice)


----------



## Jac.

Congratulations to you too, Mrswichman! And I hope you don't have Pre-e Mrsb. yikes! 

This little baby will be due about 2 days after Avah's birthday. I feel terrible about that but my husband did want another baby two years apart from Avah. This will be our last (I HOPE). I'm sending my husband for the V. I had a relatively easy pregnancy with Avah but I really don't like being pregnant. I won't mind once I get to the 2nd trimester, but I'm just 7 weeks and I feel awful almost all the time. 

SJDSmommy, if it's any consolation my husband and I have been using the pull-out method for nearly 6 years and I've only ever gotten pregnant the three times we didn't pull-out. I lost the first baby, the 2nd was Avah, and even though I told my husband to pull-out this last time, he didn't. I wanted to wait another year! Oh well. I'm happy, just scared. I'm also convinced this one is another girl. I wasn't sure at all about Avah but I'm almost POSITIVE (I'm probably wrong, haha!)


----------



## SJDsMommy

You might be right.. I knew the gender with my 2 by instinct too. With Emery it was so strong I was buying pink stuff before our ultrasound to confirm lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I will add though that 2 is definitely a hand full but I wouldn't trade having 2 so close for anything. Mine are 21 months apart and they are seriously eachothers best friends! Its got its hard times but the good outweighs the hard for sure. Good luck :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I got my first wrong but I got my second right. Just due to the pregnancy being completely different I was sure the gender was the same lol. I was right. 

Our gap is 17 months so I'm expecting it to be hard, it's hard now! Lol

Sorry your in limbo SJD


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks :) well..still no news either way.. Soooo tempted to test again.. Why is this happening to me lol


----------



## Jac.

I tested two days before I expected my period on a dollarama test. It was a VERY STRONG positive.


----------



## SJDsMommy

With my son I didn't test until I was 5 days late, used a clear blue digital. I knew I was pregnant but didn't want to be disappointed if I was wrong so was afraid to test. I believe I was about 6 days late when I finally got a positive on a dollarstore test with Emery.. I got a negative with one at either 2 or 3 days late and even though I had that pregnant feeling I just thought I would just be expecting a late AF. I never took a frer until after I got my positive on a dollar tree test.. I took the frer that same day and it was a darker line but not TOO dark. I haven't tried a dollar store one this time.. Maybe I'm just one of those people that has to wait longer.. or maybe my period is late for another reason, who knows..


----------



## Jac.

Have you tested today?


----------



## SJDsMommy

yep.. stll negative. AF usually shows up in the morning and still no period either. Wish my dr was open today so I could do a blood test.. 

Last night I started to feel sick.. over the past couple days my sense of smell has increased, I can't STAND hubbys morning breath and I can usually tollerate it.. thankfully he works nights on the weekend lol.. I started feeling sick last night but I think thats due to my gas pains because it always lets up once I burp.. my back is currently killing me, I'm having bouts of hot and cold flashes, on and off constipation and tmi but lots of creamy white mucus.. all signs point to yes other than the negative test... Oh and I am also craving pepsi.. I'm not a big soda drinker, I drink one or 2 a month at home and other wise only if we go out for lunch or dinner someplace.. I like soda but don't drink it much.. but with both of my pregnancies I wanted pepsi... I thought it was because I was told I shouldn't have it so my brain just told me I wanted it.. now I'm not so sure.. lol so if I'm not then this is one screwed up cycle lol. I am getting cramps now but its mostly in my sides rather than my pelvic area so idk.. I'm just hoping that if I am pregnant that nothing is wrong =/


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh my God.. lol my son just told me a little girl climbed into my tummy and I'll make her come out of my "pee pee" hole.. LOL I recently explained to him thats how he was born.. (like 3 weeks ago) so odd that he would say that..


Edit: on a side note I've been getting breif on and off contraction like cramps in my sides and back.. it terrified me but I did a google search and apparently other's have had the same thing and ended up being just fine.. I may go pick up another package of tests tomorrow if no af in the morning..


----------



## ourturnnext

Oooh SJDsMommy that sounds exciting and what a cute thing for your son to say. I hope you get the right results, whether that be BFP or AF. Keep us posted.

I'm nearly 10wks now. Molly's very interested in my bulging tummy. I tell her 'there's a baby in there' and she says 'sssss' (we always say 'ssshhh quiet round baby' about her baby cousin) and kisses my tummy and lays on it.

Hope everyone's toddler pumpkins are doing well, always nice to see this thread updated xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Mobile%20Uploads/PhotoGrid_1393685149490_zpsptcquxx9.jpg

Think this baby will be bigger than her sister


----------



## SJDsMommy

Lol don't fret too much, i was bigger with my 2nd pregnancy too but Emery was 5 oz smaller than her brother.

Well ladies, its another day and so far nothing new to share, its only around 7:40 here though so who knows.. I haven't tested today.. I ran out of tests yesterday but i left my sons car seat at my grandpas house on friday, he spent the night there thursday and i went with my mom on friday to pick him up and have dinner and she already has carseats in her car so it just slipped my mind.. My grandpa said he will.bring it by today though so once he does i'll head to the store. Still feeling like i need to rush to the bathroom to wipe constantly but.nothing more than CM.. 

I don't remember if my last period was january 29th or 30th but i'm just going with the 30th..with 29 day cycles and that puts me at cycle day 32 today.. 16 dpo i believe.. Atleast thats when we had sex that week and i should have been ovulating around then..


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well ladies, I have my answer. AF showed her face minutes ago, big bright and red. Not sure why I have all these symptoms or why I'm later than normal but since we weren't trying I'm just glad to have an answer either way.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad you have an answer x


----------



## mrswichman

Think we may have caught this month...least I hope so and I am not going crazy lol... testing within next week or so


----------



## Andrealove

I'm due October 10 I can't wait had my first scan at 6wks 2days I've already heard my little one heart beat


----------



## Jac.

How is everyone doing? Did you find out Mrswichman?

I'm now in my 2nd tri. I heard the baby's heartbeat at 11 weeks and have our first and probably last ultrasound at 19 weeks. Pretty exciting.


----------



## Mrs.B.

We now have 2... Ariana is 1 month old tomorrow and hubby goes back to work tomorrow. So lucky he has has time off as I was poorly at the beginning and back and forth to hospital at the end of pregnancy and first week of her life. Story is in my journal of anyone if interested. 

We're all adjusting well and E loves being a big sister! She is advising well too and health visitor was really impressed with her speech and understanding, she's a lovely girl


----------



## mrswichman

Not pregnant, yet :D


----------



## Jac.

I just found out I'm having twins! I'm 19 weeks and had NO idea. Aaaah. I'm so stressed!


----------



## mrswichman

Oh Congrats :D That is exciting yet terrifying same time lol.

AFM: Got a faint line last night on a frer...waiting to test again to see if gets darker, I unfortunately do have history of stupid chemicals...But fingers crossed and :dust: everywhere it's stickybean :D


----------



## Jac.

Good luck!!


----------



## mrswichman

So let's show up dates on our little ones :) Here's Christopher

First one is most recent, yesterday in fact...
Second one is this past weekend walking around the zoo
Third is a comparison of him from 3 days old to now :D
 



Attached Files:







chewy.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









lovebug.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2









Collage.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jac.

Here is Avah from a week ago. She has such a big smile on her face that it's hard to tell what she really looks like, but that's her now. How is everyone doing? Anyone pregnant? It's been a few months. I'm still pregnant. 32 weeks soon.
 



Attached Files:







tg.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smurfette85

due my forth baby on the 4th October :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

It has been a while for sure! I actually just found out a couple days ago that I am expecting our 3rd child! Not planned and hubby is in denial mode haha I go to the dr next wednesday for beta levels and a cervical check.. I think I had a short cycle because when I found out I should have only been 7 dpo.. (making me 4 weeks tomorrow) but I wonder if I may actually be further along, my cycle was a little off last month and idk for sure when I ovulated, just going off my last cycle..

I've been seeing signs for blue but my gut is saying its another girl. I hope so because I really would love for Emery to have a sister. I'm falling in love with the name Cora, texted hubby (he's at work) asking what he thinks but no reply yet lol. We haven't told too many people, probably won't until I get my dating scan next month. I've estimated that I should be due around may 2nd so I'm likely in for an April baby. REALLY hoping this baby gets its own birthday as we have soooooo many birthdays in our family the last part of April haha. We will see!

Hubby graduates nursing school in December (the friday before christmas) so I am thanking god we will be on to better finances soon! and we are FINALLY going to be buying a home around the time the baby is due. (With any luck it will be before the baby gets here).

Emery is doing very well! She's potty trained and talks up a storm!! I don't have a good recent pic at the moment but I will post one soonish. Glad to hear from you!


----------



## SJDsMommy

smurfette85 said:


> due my forth baby on the 4th October :)

Congrats! However this post is from 2012, so now its just the few of us that still hang around every now and then. Not sure where the current October thread is.


----------



## Jac.

Oh wow! We have just started potty training, she tells us when she poos and she knows what to do with the potty, even puts her stuffies and baby on it, but she just doesn't want to do it. Sigh. 

Congratulations on your 3rd baby! I'm very over whelmed about having 3 under 2. 

and congratulations to you, too Smurfette85. I'm due this October as well, but this thread actually started in October 2012, so all our littles are coming on two now!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh I didn't realize you were due in October again! thats awesome! What are you having? :)

Finally got a reply from the hubby a moment ago.. he thinks if we go with Cora we should spell it Korra.. (like on that avatar spin off on nickelodeon). haha I like C better but either way it looks like the name is a win :)


----------



## Jac.

My husband liked Cora, too but all I think of is the very delicious breakfast place. I think we are going with Samuel and Hannah. Simple and not crazy common, but classic. They also go nicely with Avah. It's so hard to find names! I really liked Savannah but my husband said no, I also wanted to do Oliver and Sophie, but those are our cats names. He likes names like Amy, Jamie, Josie, Elliot and such. It was very difficult to agree on names but nothing is in stone until we see the babies.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww one of each? thats great! jumping from 1 to 3 is definitely going to be a big change! Those are cute names :)

We don't have any place called Cora here.. haha I think if we do end up with a boy I'd want to name him Liam but I haven't mentioned that one to my husband and probably won't unless our scan shows us a boy lol I'll be happy either way but crossing my fingers for another girl :) 

I know what you mean about it being hard to decide names. My husband and I battled over our son's name, I had a list of 20 and he shot them ALL down! I think by the time we came up with Spencer, he was just ready to give up haha. I had to fight him for Emery's middle name (Bay) as well. So I am very surprised he was ok with Cora right away (aside from wanting to spell it Korra, we have a while to figure it out though).

Getting SOOO impatient for my dr appointment, I want a date for my ultrasound so I can have an accurate due date haha.

I ended up taking one of those clear blue tests with weeks estimator, it said I was 2-3 weeks past ovulation. If I count back 2 weeks that would be May 2nd.. so I'm, due on or (more than likely) before May 2nd lol. We'll see!


----------



## Mrs.B.

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Mobile%20Uploads/20140824_105237_zpsed0dzp6w.jpg

Congratulations on all the new babies expected shortly! 

Here's my two, 22 months and 5 months, only 6lbs in weight between them! Lol Xx!


----------



## SJDsMommy

cute :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Here's a fairly recent one of Emery on our last "date" day. (her hair is a wild curly mess haha especially in the back!)

https://i57.tinypic.com/2ladms3.jpg


----------



## Jac.

Aw! they are all so adorable. Avah has very curly hair, too. Mostly in the back and the sides, her hair is in a pony tail in the photo above though.


----------



## mrswichman

Hello Ladies, Girls are looking gorgeous! And Congrats on the recent :bfp: and Good luck with the 2 additional on the Way.

As for Me: No second on the way yet...still working on it. Christopher is not potty trained, we'll work on it soon enough. He is saying more words...he is doing it all at his own pace...can't push him to do anything he doesn't want to.

Birthday is this Sunday so it would be an amazing Birthday present to land my :bfp: in Sept.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0190.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SJDsMommy

Handsome little man you got there :) Hope you get that positive soon! I went to the dr today, they said for now go with the May 2nd result for a due date as its likely more accurate but we will get one for sure after my dating ultrasound (which is scheduled for September 24th) so 4 weeks from today. Its going to seem like forever! but not as long as the wait to find out what gender this baby is!


----------



## Jac.

I never go for dating scans. I planned just to do the one ultrasound to find out the gender, but with twins I have to go for more. It's mandatory or something. Blah.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I'll take all the ultrasounds I can get! haha :) I love them! But honestly I think a dating scan is kind of necessary for me either way this time around as I really don't know my due date for sure (my cycle was off for once). May 2nd is just the best guess right now based off my last period and counting for a shorter cycle. We'll see!


----------



## Jac.

So, I had my babies last Saturday. Unfortunately I had to have a c-section, but it wasn't an emergency at least. I had a few hours notice since I went into labour and they didn't want me to have a vaginal birth since Baby B was transverse. They are healthy and adorable!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Massive Congratulations Jac. Hope you have a nice comfortable short recovery x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats! sorry about the c section but glad it went well! How's Avah taking to the babies?

I had a 12 week scan the other day, I have a sub chorionic hemorrhage again (I had one with Emery too) found it at 8 weeks but its now half the size it was before so thats good. I also found out, that I once again have an anterior placenta too, I had that with Emery as well :( I was so sad to hear that as it masked soooo much of the movements from Emery that I had to go in for monitoring a lot in my 3rd trimester.. I miss the feeling of a kicking baby! 

The tech did take a guess at the gender for me, she said she didn't see anything between the legs so is thinking it might be another girl :) We won't know for sure until next month though.


----------



## Jac.

She is doing pretty well, a little jealous sometimes. 

I had anterior placenta's with the twins, but was still able to feel some movements around 20 weeks and tons the rest of the pregnancy. Glad to hear it's half the size, how are you feeling? any morning sickness?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Aww well I'm sure she will get used to this new life in time :) I got lucky when Emery came around my son really didn't show much jealousy but I definitely think there will be some this time around with Emery.. though she loves babies haha. 

Now that I am pretty much done with first tri I'm not constantly tired thankfully! I mean I'm still tired but I don't feel like I haven't slept in weeks anymore.. I really only get morning sickness if I don't eat enough so I try to force myself to eat little bits often as I usually don't have much of an appetite =/ I'm getting really anxious for my gender scan though! 25 days :)


----------



## Jac.

So it's a boy SJDsmommy? Congratulations! Almost half way through now, eh?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thats what the tech thinks! I'm not 100% convinced.. I can definitely see why she thought that but in one of the pics I was given what looks like the boy bits looks like it could also be the chord and I can also see the whole 3 lines thing underneath but neither were obvious lol my other two kids there was absolutely no mistaking either one! but I will have my anatomy scan to confirm it next week :) 

Unfortunately I have been diagnosed with complete placenta previa =/ so waiting to see if there has been any movement with that as well! but so far no bleeding from it so thats a good sign.

Hubby and I are rethinking baby names.. He's wanted the name Jett since our first was born (and Emery probably would have been named Jett if she was a boy) we originally came up with Jett Grayson but the more I see or think about the name the less I like it.. I don't mind Jett as a middle name but it doesn't seem right for a first name.. I just don't feel like our baby is meant to be a Jett.. if that makes sense lol..

The name I love is Liam and I orignially suggested Liam Jett (so that hubby could still have the name Jett somehow) but he really wants Jett as a first name and I didn't like the sound of Jett Liam.. doesn't flow as well in my opinion and really just makes me think of Jett Lee lol..

So since Jett Grayson hasn't grown on me (quite the opposite) and hubby isn't set on the name Grayson anyway we are going to consider other names.. 

Hoping he comes around to Liam but we'll see. At least we have a good while to go still lol. 


Hows everyone else been? Ready for Christmas yet? We're almost done! Just have a few little things to get and we are done! Then it will be my Son's birthday in January (Can't believe he's almost 4!)


----------

